# PPB's Super-Forever TR! DisDivas Trip TR Coming SOON!



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey everyone.  Welcome to my never-ending TR. Never-ending meaning instead of having a new thread for each trip I will continuously keep adding to this one and since we go semi-often, this TR will never end! *evil laugh* 

Don't be afraid to come say hi! I love talking to everyone on here.  

Let's meet everyone!

*The Cast of Characters:*

For those of you who don't know my name is Courtney and I am 22 years old. I was born and raised in Southern California (Oxnard). I am a full time receptionist at a worker's comp agency. My favorite Disney character is Princess Belle. I love the Enchanted Tiki Room, mint juleps, apple pie caramel apples, Storm Troopers lovestruc) and the aliens from Toy Story.






I also want to introduce my DBF, Jesus (hey-sus). He's 23 years old. He's a Disney fanatic and his favorite character is Stitch. He loves Space and Screamin' and really really loves DCA. He loves the Spicy Corn Dogs from Corn Dog Castle. He gets bored with my Jonas Brother, HSM, and princess obsession but puts up with it (more on that later). We've been dating since we were 16 and we are very happy Disneyland geeks.  






And here's another character. My (our?) dog Belle. She's 3 years old and a furry princess.






So, if you want to skip all the chitter chatter, here's the links. Clicky clicky!!!

*Trip Report:*

*Jonas Brothers Concert*
Part One
Part Two
Part Three
Part Four
Part Five
Part Six
Part Seven
Part Eight
Part Nine

*Disneyland Trip - December 1st - 4th, 2008*
Day One - Part One
Day One - Part Two
Day One - Part Three
Day One - Part Four
Day Two - Part One
Day Two - Part Two
Day Two - Part Three
Day Three - Part One
Day Three - Part Two
Day Three - Part Three
Day Four - Part One
Day Four - Part Two

*Disneyland Trip - April 10th - 11th, 2009*
Day One - Part One
Day One - Part Two
Day One - Part Three
Day One - Part Four
Day Two - Part One
Day Two - Part Two
Day Two - Part Three


*Disneyland Trip - April 28th - May 1st, 2009*
Day One - Part One
Day One - Part Two
Day One - Part Three
Day Two - Part One
Day Two - Part Two
Day Two - Part Three
Day Two - Part Four
Day Three - Part One
Day Three - Part Two
Day Three - Part Three
Day Four - Part One
Day Four - Part Two

*Disneyland Trip - December 2nd - December 5th, 2009*
Day One - Part One
Day One - Part Two
Day One - Part Three
Day Two - Part One
Day Two - Part Two
Day Two - Part Three
Day Two - Part Four
Day Three - Part One
Day Three - Part Two
Day Three - Part Three
Day Three - Part Four
Day Three - Part Five
Day Three - Part Six
Day Four - Part One
Day Four - Part Two

*Random Pictures*
One
Two
Three
Four


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I edited my first 2 posts in my TR and now I have an empty post! Oh no!

Should I post more pictures? I guess so! 

Character mobile.











Splashy splashy.






I miss POD. 











Hi!


















I was pretending to be Ariel. 






C is for COURTNEY!






I don't know what we are doing.. We have since improved our on ride picture taking.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So Thursday at work my Dad emailed me that the Jonas Brothers were coming to the Hollywood Palladium in LA. OMG, WHAT?!  After much talk with my parents they decided that they would buy my ticket. But of course NOBODY wanted to go with me, not my Mom, not Jesus, not my Dad, NO ONE! Jesus' exact words were "I can deal with HSM, I even like it, but going to a Jonas Brother's concert is just pushing it!!".  






My parents have been wanting to see the play Wicked for awhile and it's playing the exact same night down the street at the Pantages theater, so they bought tickets for themselves for that and are going to drop me off at the JB concert and then go see Wicked. Good plan, huh?  

Okay, I know, I know. I'm 21 and a Jonas Brother's fan. But you know what, OH WELL! I am not ashamed to say I like the Jonas Brothers who are younger than me.  I'm totally excited to go even if I am going by myself.  

So after the play and concert we're coming back home that night since my parents have to go to work on Monday. And then that Monday I'm leaving for Disneyland!! WOOOHOO!! The Jonas Brothers and Disneyland in the same week, this is like happiness overload for me!!  

So since this trip is Jesus' birthday trip I have a couple surprises for him. I want to do the Holiday Tour on Tuesday the 2nd. So I'm going to call and reserve it either tomorrow or the next day. I'm really excited for that. I hope he enjoys it. I'm not even going to give him a tiny hint because he'll either figure it out or keep asking until I give in. And that is not happening!!

I'm trying to figure out where to make PS's. We have eaten ourselves through that park about 10 times. We always do Lilo and Stitch breakfast for his birthday, but we did it last trip and even though we both love it, we don't feel like doing it again.... I'm thinking Yamabuki, but I'm more of a sushi lover than he his. He said make the PS's anyways, so we'll see...

So I called today to make our Hojo reservations. I got the entertainment rate for 2 out of our 3 nights, which is awesome. On the night that we couldn't get the entertainment rate I used our AP rate. We booked the premium queen room with a Disney view. I'm very happy about that. We don't need 2 queens, but I didn't want a highway view and that's all they had with the 1 king bed. Plus with get a micro and the pillow top beds. I'm really excited!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So I'm going to post some pictures from our October trip to keep everyone occupied until I come up with some other interesting things to write about....

Here we goooo..... 

Candy Corn Acres





Me and Hopper





Goob was really scary. Creepy.





June could be my sister.





 





Mickey & Minnie





Okay, that's enough for now...


----------



## 10stime

Don't be embarassed, I am 28, enjoy the Jonas Brothers and would totally go to their concert!  I am lucky and have a 9 year old niece that I can use for the excuse the cd is playing in my car


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

10stime said:


> Don't be embarassed, I am 28, enjoy the Jonas Brothers and would totally go to their concert!  I am lucky and have a 9 year old niece that I can use for the excuse the cd is playing in my car



I know! Jesus' niece is 6 and she loves them too!! I'm going to get her something cool from the concert for Christmas!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Okay, here's some more pictures from last month.

Pumpkin heads





Jack & Sally





I think this is on Pirate's Liar. Or waiting for the raft. But I look like I have a lazy eye.  





Castle.





Partners.





I love when they have this up for Halloween.





From the Monorail station.





Marrrkk Twaaiiinnn.





Jesus & Pluto at Lilo and Stitch Breakfast.





Me & Lilo.





Jesus & Lilo.





I was making fun of Stitch's big ears.





Tower of Terror.





RIP Sunwheel!


----------



## kmab00

Just so you know, I'm holding you to finishing this Trip Report!!!   

You went back in October?!  How awesome!!!  Great pictures!


----------



## travelmel

Great PTR!  

I also love Apple Pie Caramel Apples!   

Thanks for sharing your DL history.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Yay people are reading!  



kmab00 said:


> Just so you know, I'm holding you to finishing this Trip Report!!!
> 
> You went back in October?!  How awesome!!!  Great pictures!



I know!! I swear I'll finish! If I don't then... I owe you a churro! I'll mail you one!!  



travelmel said:


> Great PTR!
> 
> I also love Apple Pie Caramel Apples!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your DL history.



Thank you! 

You know what? I'm getting braces on my bottom teeth maybe this week   and I've been told I can't eat caramel apples! WHAT!?!?! NOOOOO!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Okay, so I'm home from work today. Woopie. I'm tired of sleeping and there's nothing good on TV. Plus it looks like it's going to rain... I kind of hope it does...

So I'm debating if I should book the Holiday Time Tour. With our AP discount I think it comes out to $47 each. It looks really nice but I've heard different reviews of it. I guess it depends on what tour guide you get. Anyone do this last year?

I think I might just bite it and book it. It will be a nice surprise for Jesus.

What to do? What to do?

Here's the description of the tour on disneyland.com:



> The "Holiday Time at Disneyland" Tour takes you on an unforgettable holiday celebration! Discover the holiday history of Disneyland® Park and learn about holiday traditions of cultures around the world. Get a closer look of spectacularly redecorated sites and attractions on a sprawling tour taking you from a very merry Main Street, U.S.A. to the front seats of the enchanting "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade!
> 
> Tour highlights:
> 
> * Priority boarding onto two holiday-themed attractions
> * A collectable tour tag ornament
> * A sweet treat and beverage
> * A collectible trading pin (exclusive to Tour Guests)
> * Audio enhanced tour
> * VIP Seating for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade
> 
> Tours may be booked up to 30 days in advance by calling (714) 781-4400† or by visiting City Hall, Tour Gardens or the Guest Relations Lobby.


----------



## travelmel

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Yay people are reading!
> 
> 
> 
> I know!! I swear I'll finish! If I don't then... I owe you a churro! I'll mail you one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> You know what? I'm getting braces on my bottom teeth maybe this week   and I've been told I can't eat caramel apples! WHAT!?!?! NOOOOO!



I would also strongly urge you to get yourself a waterpik and spray those brackets daily!  You can really do alot of damange to your teeth while they are in braces... take good care of them and you will be SO happy you did!

travelmel <----- dental hygienist


----------



## wendylady36

prettyprincessbelle said:


> So I'm debating if I should book the Holiday Time Tour. With our AP discount I think it comes out to $47 each. It looks really nice but I've heard different reviews of it. I guess it depends on what tour guide you get. Anyone do this last year?




You and Jesus make me s-i-c-k.  You two are utterly adorable and I rue you for it...why no, I'm not jealous. Why do you ask?  

How exciting that You get your JB fix and Disneyland fix in the same week!!!  

I did the Holiday Tour last year, and it was fine. I wish our guide would have been more experienced though, it was like our group was the first group she'd ever given the tour to.  

Can't wait to hear more about your trip!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

travelmel said:


> I would also strongly urge you to get yourself a waterpik and spray those brackets daily!  You can really do alot of damange to your teeth while they are in braces... take good care of them and you will be SO happy you did!
> 
> travelmel <----- dental hygienist



Thank you dental hygienist travelmel! I really appreciate it! I really want to take care of them when I get them. I'm going to my consultation on Thursday and I might be getting them that day! I'll let you know how it goes!  



wendylady36 said:


> You and Jesus make me s-i-c-k.  You two are utterly adorable and I rue you for it...why no, I'm not jealous. Why do you ask?
> 
> How exciting that You get your JB fix and Disneyland fix in the same week!!!
> 
> I did the Holiday Tour last year, and it was fine. I wish our guide would have been more experienced though, it was like our group was the first group she'd ever given the tour to.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more about your trip!!!



Hi Wendy! Woo! I'm glad you joined on!!

 You crack me up! My Mom says the same thing. "You kids me make me sick, don't you get sick of Disneyland and being in love?!" Uhhh.. "Mom do you and Dad get tired of being in love?" "No, but we would get sick of Disneyland!"   Whatever!

I'm still thinking of taking the tour! I want it to be a surprise for Jesus, but it's hard making the decision on my own! I'm a very indecisive person!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So today was a much more productive day than yesterday. In terms of planning the trip? No. But I actually went outside today, the first time since Friday and I voted and got frozen yogurt!  

My Jonas Brothers tickets came yesterday via FedEx. I could have cried! Jesus and my Dad just rolled their eyes.  

Me being very excited with my JB ticket. See my Jonas Brothers poster in the background!?? 





And the beautiful ticket itself.


----------



## mommaU4

Hi Courtney! I love the pics of you and Jesus. How cute are you guys???  

I'm glad you are getting to go to the JB concert. That's cool. I can't wait to hear all about it and all about your DL trip!  

I still wish you were coming with the group in March though.  If I buy you a Jonas Brothers tee will you come? 

Oh, and for what it's worth, I think you should just book the tour. If you don't, you'll always wonder if you should have and what you missed out on. This way, you'll have a surprise planned for him and you'll be able to say you've done that tour. OK, problem solved. LOL!


----------



## wendylady36

mommaU4 said:


> I still wish you were coming with the group in March though.



AGREED!!!!!


"Burnin' Up" started playing on my iPod last night on my way home from work and I thought of you! Yay for getting your ticket!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

mommaU4 said:


> Hi Courtney! I love the pics of you and Jesus. How cute are you guys???
> 
> I'm glad you are getting to go to the JB concert. That's cool. I can't wait to hear all about it and all about your DL trip!
> 
> I still wish you were coming with the group in March though.  If I buy you a Jonas Brothers tee will you come?
> 
> Oh, and for what it's worth, I think you should just book the tour. If you don't, you'll always wonder if you should have and what you missed out on. This way, you'll have a surprise planned for him and you'll be able to say you've done that tour. OK, problem solved. LOL!



Thank you, Bethy poo!  

DUDE. I know! I wish I could go too! I'm going to try! Maybe I'll take up on that Jonas Brother shirt bribe!  



wendylady36 said:


> AGREED!!!!!
> 
> 
> "Burnin' Up" started playing on my iPod last night on my way home from work and I thought of you! Yay for getting your ticket!



Yay! Jonas Brothers!  

At least I'm not the only over 15 year old that has them on my ipod!

 

They're coming to Disneyland? Can you believe that?! Too bad I have TO WORK! Story of my LIFE!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

You are the funniest person ever !!!! 

I can't believe how excited you are about going to see the Jonas Brothers ! Its too funny  

I read through all this and its so cute. Again I'm going to say this, toooo bad we can't be going on vacation at the same time.

I love the pics by the way !!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> You are the funniest person ever !!!!
> 
> I can't believe how excited you are about going to see the Jonas Brothers ! Its too funny
> 
> I read through all this and its so cute. Again I'm going to say this, toooo bad we can't be going on vacation at the same time.
> 
> I love the pics by the way !!!



Yay! I'm funny!    

I am the Queen of Teeny Boppers. I am not going to lie. I was Nsync's biggest BIGGEST fan when they were popular and I guess I'm weird and I never outgrew my teeny bopperness.  I like Hannah Montana, HSM and all that stuff!  

 

Woohoo for your trip in January! I'm sad we can't be there at the same time again too! Sometimes I'm just "ugh! I wish I lived closer to DLR!!".


----------



## wendylady36

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I like Hannah Montana



Thank goodness I'm not the only one! I love Hannah Montana! Of course I use my 5 year old niece as an excuse for all the songs on my iPod.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wendylady36 said:


> Thank goodness I'm not the only one! I love Hannah Montana! Of course I use my 5 year old niece as an excuse for all the songs on my iPod.



Yay! Hannah Montana!  

I should buy you the wig! I saw it at Big Lots the other day! I was tempted!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So I went to the orthodontist on Thursday and I need to get braces on the top AND bottom!! The week before Christmas!  

So this trip is also now going to be "Courtney's Trip to DLR Where She Can Eat Everything Possible Before She Gets Braces".  

So I need to eat everything I  at DLR that I won't be able to eat/drink when I get my braces.

So now on my list I have:

Apple Pie Caramel Apple(s) (or any kind of caramel apple)
Tigger Tails
Popcorn
Cherry Coke (seriously, the Cherry Coke is SO amazing, much better than the can stuff)

And that's all I can think of.... Help me out!


----------



## arliepooh68

R you the one I ran into at Disneyland with my daughter???   she would be so envious if she knew where you were going!!!     Have fun!     

ok, my son just got his braces off a few weeks ago, he was BAD about brushing and water pic(ing?) his teeth, he is 10, starting to rebel at this age. . .   every appt he went to toward the end he would get the lecture about how he was going to end up with stains on his teeth. . .   welll, his teeth look BEAUTIFUL, no stains!!!!   when he first got the braces on, he would ask for extra water when we ate so he could swish the food off the braces. . .   so remember that lil trick, ask for extra water!


----------



## travelmel

arliepooh68 said:


> R you the one I ran into at Disneyland with my daughter???   she would be so envious if she knew where you were going!!!     Have fun!
> 
> ok, my son just got his braces off a few weeks ago, he was BAD about brushing and water pic(ing?) his teeth, he is 10, starting to rebel at this age. . .   every appt he went to toward the end he would get the lecture about how he was going to end up with stains on his teeth. . .   welll, his teeth look BEAUTIFUL, no stains!!!!   when he first got the braces on, he would ask for extra water when we ate so he could swish the food off the braces. . .   so remember that lil trick, ask for extra water!



Some of his luck is hereditary. Doesn't work so well with everybody!  I agree with the swishing.. it is better than nothing. Glad to hear thing went well.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

arliepooh68 said:


> R you the one I ran into at Disneyland with my daughter???   she would be so envious if she knew where you were going!!!     Have fun!
> 
> ok, my son just got his braces off a few weeks ago, he was BAD about brushing and water pic(ing?) his teeth, he is 10, starting to rebel at this age. . .   every appt he went to toward the end he would get the lecture about how he was going to end up with stains on his teeth. . .   welll, his teeth look BEAUTIFUL, no stains!!!!   when he first got the braces on, he would ask for extra water when we ate so he could swish the food off the braces. . .   so remember that lil trick, ask for extra water!



Yay! We found each other!  It was very nice meeting you!!!

That is soo funny about your DS and his braces!! I have to remember swish swish!!


----------



## wendylady36

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Yay! Hannah Montana!
> 
> I should buy you the wig! I saw it at Big Lots the other day! I was tempted!



Every time I see that wig, I totally want it! One day it will be mine!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So I think I started this PTR too early because I'm running out of things to talk about.

I decided that I want to hang out in the GCH lobby while we're there. Possibly get a drink and just take in the pretty Holiday things they have going on there. 

I also want to go look around the DLH grounds. I always see pretty pictures of all the cool stuff they have around there that I've never seen.

I want to ride the new Monorails again. The new Monorails are so dreamy.  

And I want to see Playhouse Disney Live!

And spend time in Toon Town. Every time we do it's always super busy and it's hard to enjoy yourself in a busy Toon Town.


----------



## travelmel

prettyprincessbelle said:


> So I think I started this PTR too early because I'm running out of things to talk about.
> 
> I decided that I want to hang out in the GCH lobby while we're there. Possibly get a drink and just take in the pretty Holiday things they have going on there.
> 
> I also want to go look around the DLH grounds. I always see pretty pictures of all the cool stuff they have around there that I've never seen.
> 
> I want to ride the new Monorails again. The new Monorails are so dreamy.
> 
> And I want to see Playhouse Disney Live!
> 
> And spend time in Toon Town. Every time we do it's always super busy and it's hard to enjoy yourself in a busy Toon Town.



How bout trying to ride the Lily Belle? THat was pretty cool.


----------



## avalon451

Love your trip report so far, Courtney!  You guys are such an adorable couple!  Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## mommaU4

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Cherry Coke (seriously, the Cherry Coke is SO amazing, much better than the can stuff)



We had a Cherry Coke from that corner shop on Main Street last time we were there. It was good! They add a splash of cherry to it and it is so much better then the can stuff. I was glad we tried it.


----------



## arliepooh68

DD and I rode the tail of the new monorail. . .   red i believe and you know what???   the inside was already falling apart. . .   i sure hope they got a good warranty for it


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

travelmel said:


> How bout trying to ride the Lily Belle? THat was pretty cool.



YES! Omg, what an idea! Because you and your luckyduck family got to ride it! If there was a jealous emoticon I would use it right now.



avalon451 said:


> Love your trip report so far, Courtney!  You guys are such an adorable couple!  Can't wait to hear how it goes.



Thank you, Gail!  



mommaU4 said:


> We had a Cherry Coke from that corner shop on Main Street last time we were there. It was good! They add a splash of cherry to it and it is so much better then the can stuff. I was glad we tried it.



I know it soooo good! And it makes the soda pinkish!! Oooooo!!!   



arliepooh68 said:


> DD and I rode the tail of the new monorail. . .   red i believe and you know what???   the inside was already falling apart. . .   i sure hope they got a good warranty for it



We rode the red one too! And there's no AC! What the heezy!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

The weather is terrible over here right now. It's so windy and hot and dry! Ugh, I hate it. Bad for allergies!  

Plus there are so many fires in Southern California. The closest one to me being in Montecito. So sad for everyone who has lost their homes over there.  

So there have been some change of plans for the Sunday night the Jonas Brother's concert is. Originally my parents were going to go see Wicked at the Pantages Theatre at 6:30. The bought their tickets the same day they bought my concert ticket. Well last week they got a phone call from Pantages saying that they made a mistake and that there is no 6:30 show and that they will be refunding their money and that they apologize. Bummer.

So now my parents and Jesus are going to go see Bolt in 3D and the El Capitan and hang out in Hollywood while I'm at the concert. I want to go to the Disney Soda Fountain, so my parents said we can eat there before they drop me off at the concert.  

I'm trying to decide what we groceries we should have delivered. I'm thinking the individual cereal boxes, some milk, and snacks. We'll have a micro and a fridge in our room. Any ideas?

Oh so we're not going to do the Holiday Tour. Jesus wants to go to the LA Auto show next weekend. So we're going to take his brothers and do that instead. We went 2 years ago and had a great time. That boy loves cars.


----------



## mommaU4

prettyprincessbelle said:


> We rode the red one too! And there's no AC! What the heezy!



We didn't get to ride it because the day we went it was too hot and they weren't running them. I think that is the dumbest thing ever. Why would they not include AC in a brand new monorail???  

I'm sorry about your parents show! That a shame!! I hope they enjoy the movie though. And are you guys going to order the Mickey Masterpiece at the Soda Fountain?? It's good!!! Just think: 8 scoops of ice cream; 3 toppings: hot fudge, caramel and marshmallow; an entire can of whipped cream; and a sprinkling of nuts on top.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

mommaU4 said:


> We didn't get to ride it because the day we went it was too hot and they weren't running them. I think that is the dumbest thing ever. Why would they not include AC in a brand new monorail???
> 
> I'm sorry about your parents show! That a shame!! I hope they enjoy the movie though. And are you guys going to order the Mickey Masterpiece at the Soda Fountain?? It's good!!! Just think: 8 scoops of ice cream; 3 toppings: hot fudge, caramel and marshmallow; an entire can of whipped cream; and a sprinkling of nuts on top.



I know! I think it's dumb too.. DUMMIES!

Isn't that weird about, Wicked? My parents were like, okkkaayyy?  

I told my Mom and Dad we HAVE to order it!!! I even showed them the pic of it from your TR!!!!! There will be 4 of us, so 2 scoops of ice cream a piece, easy peezy!!!!


----------



## travelmel

prettyprincessbelle said:


> So now my parents and Jesus are going to go see Bolt in 3D and the El Capitan and hang out in Hollywood while I'm at the concert. I want to go to the Disney Soda Fountain, so my parents said we can eat there before they drop me off at the concert.



I like your parents!


----------



## mommaU4

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I told my Mom and Dad we HAVE to order it!!! I even showed them the pic of it from your TR!!!!! There will be 4 of us, so 2 scoops of ice cream a piece, easy peezy!!!!



LOL That's what we thought, and there were six of us! Somehow we still couldn't finish it.  But it's still worth ordering. They made a big deal when they brought it out and it was fun to take pics with it.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

travelmel said:


> I like your parents!



Me too!!  Sometimes!!!!  



mommaU4 said:


> LOL That's what we thought, and there were six of us! Somehow we still couldn't finish it.  But it's still worth ordering. They made a big deal when they brought it out and it was fun to take pics with it.



Woo! I want to get it! My parents and Jesus think I'm crazy! Oh well! Even if we don't finish it, it will be fun!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Okay so we leave in 10 days!!! YAYAYAY! I need a break from work! My last break was not that long ago (when I started this TR), but I was off work for surgery, and that wasnt fun. Disneyland is 10000xs more fun than that.

Checking the forecast, its going to rain while were there! Ive never been to DLR while its rained and Im a little excited! We already said we are going to buy ponchos there. I might buy a mini umbrella. I saw them at Target yesterday, but they have a super cute Wall-E one on Disneyshopping.com for the same price. I think Ill get that and some $3 tshirts they have on sale. I need to buy some more winter-y clothes too. I told Jesus his birthday present is new clothes, so hopefully we can do that (we need to do it before we leave, doh) next week.

Tomorrow were going to the LA Auto show with Jesus brother and cousin. Ill post some pictures when we come back.


----------



## mommaU4

Have fun at the auto show!!


----------



## Yakety76

Love the picture of you two in the monkey cages.  Too Cute!!

Sounds like you will be prepared for the rain if it does come.  We had rain one day on our trip in February and the park was empty.  It was kind of fun to feel like the only people in Disney.

You must be an adventurous girl to go to a concert by yourself.  Have a great time!


----------



## wdw_girl_18

aww have fun!  I can't wait to hear about your trip


----------



## travelmel

Maybe the rain will drive the crowds away... you know those locals melt in weather. LOL


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

mommaU4 said:


> Have fun at the auto show!!



Thank you, Beth!   We had a blast!



Yakety76 said:


> Love the picture of you two in the monkey cages.  Too Cute!!
> 
> Sounds like you will be prepared for the rain if it does come.  We had rain one day on our trip in February and the park was empty.  It was kind of fun to feel like the only people in Disney.
> 
> You must be an adventurous girl to go to a concert by yourself.  Have a great time!



Thanks! I love the Monkey Cage pic! Us and another family were the only ones on the ride and the CM asked me (me! Not him!  ) where I wanted to sit. I said "The PINK monkey cage!!!" I  pink. 

Everyone keeps saying that! Nobody wanted to go with me! "Psh, Jonas Brothers, no I don't want to go. Ew." It was either don't go or go alone. Go alone! Solo mission for me.



wdw_girl_18 said:


> aww have fun!  I can't wait to hear about your trip



Thank you!!   I'm SO excited! I taped a picture of the Jonas Brothers on the fridge at home. My Dad was like   "I don't get it?"  



travelmel said:


> Maybe the rain will drive the crowds away...
> you know those locals melt in weather. LOL



I know! It's pouring outside right now. The forecast keeps changing. Accuweather says no rain while we're there, while weather.com says showers Wednesday and Thursday!?  Either way, I'm packing for rain!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So tomorrow is my last day of work for 8 days! 8 whole days! HOLY MOLY! I have Thursday and Friday off, plus Saturday and Sunday, and then Monday - Thursday. Go back to work Friday. Ah I need a break. My last break off work was for my surgery, and that was a lame break. A break for Disneyland is much better.  

I went to Target today and bought food to take. I got individual things of cereal (Frosted Flakes for Jesus and Lucky Charms for me), individual cups of oatmeal, frozen breakfast sandwich things, Oreos, Pringles, honey roasted peanuts for Jesus, fruit leather for me, and I think that's it. Jesus is bringing the water and whatever else he has in his fridge to drink. We'll probably buy milk for the cereal at the Hojo super store.

I'm getting so excited!

So we're leaving Monday morning and the park opens at 9 that morning. We'll hopefully, fingers crossed, leave Oxnard at 7. We should make it there before rope drop _IF_ we leave at that time. We never left on a Monday morning, so it's hard to say how traffic will be.

So the weather forecast is boggling my mind. Accuweather.com says no rain at all the 1st through the 4th, while weather.com says rain the 3rd and 4th. I don't usually like weather.com, but last time it was correct about the rain. Meh, who knows.  

Oh yes! I wanted to add that I finished Twilight last night and started New Moon today. I am slave to these dang books. And I'm currently depressed because Edward is gone right now in New Moon and it makes me so sad.  *sigh*


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I know how you feel about the getting excited for Disneyland part.  It just dawned on me that a week from tonight, I'll be putting the finishing touches on my packing.


----------



## travelmel

Could you leave any ealier than 7am? I'm scared that you'll catch some heavy traffic. However, in our area the school are out on Monday which could work in your favor if it's the same down there?  

Woo hoo for almost time for DL!!!    You and Sleepless Knight are so lucky!


----------



## mommaU4

Not much longer!!! Just a few days.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

prettyprincessbelle said:


> So now my parents and Jesus are going to go see Bolt in 3D and the El Capitan and hang out in Hollywood while I'm at the concert. I want to go to the Disney Soda Fountain, so my parents said we can eat there before they drop me off at the concert.



Aww, poor Courtney! I wish you didn't have to go alone. If I lived near you, I'd TOTALLY go with you  

Have fun though ! I'm sure this trip will be a blast and I can't wait to see pictures and hear about it when you get back. 


WOOOOO !!!


----------



## stich626

Subbing!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sleepless Knight said:


> I know how you feel about the getting excited for Disneyland part.  It just dawned on me that a week from tonight, I'll be putting the finishing touches on my packing.



I know, I haven't packed yet. I'm going laundry right now and my empty suitcase is sitting in my room. I don't even know what to pack!



travelmel said:


> Could you leave any ealier than 7am? I'm scared that you'll catch some heavy traffic. However, in our area the school are out on Monday which could work in your favor if it's the same down there?
> 
> Woo hoo for almost time for DL!!!    You and Sleepless Knight are so lucky!



Jesus and I were talking about traffic and we're thinking of just leaving here at 9. There shouldn't be much traffic so we should get there in a little over an hour. We don't _need_ to be there at rope drop. I think that might be a better plan, you think?



mommaU4 said:


> Not much longer!!! Just a few days.



Yay!!! 2 more days!!  



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Aww, poor Courtney! I wish you didn't have to go alone. If I lived near you, I'd TOTALLY go with you
> 
> Have fun though ! I'm sure this trip will be a blast and I can't wait to see pictures and hear about it when you get back.
> 
> 
> WOOOOO !!!



Awwww, thanks Jazzy! That means a lot! I know you're not a big fan of the Jonas Brothers!!!!  



stich626 said:


> Subbing!



Woohoo!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

You guys will NOT believe what I just saw on the news right now. People are lining up for the Jonas Brothers concert TODAY! The concert isn't until Sunday night!!!! All the tickets were general admission, but I cannot believe people are there right now!!! Today I was just having the conversation with my Mom that I need to get there before the doors open or I'm going to be all the way in the back. And sure enough, I'm going to be in the back. Even if I get there at noon it will be too late!!!   

Ugh.

So I'm packing and I don't even know where to start. The forecast changed again and now it's supposed to be high 70's. That's hot.


----------



## mommaU4

OMG, Courtney that sucks! I cannot believe that people are lining up ALREADY for a Sunday night concert!!!!    
I hope somehow you are still able to get a decent seat.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Oh geez, today already ?!?!? Thats just ridiculous. Well hopefully you'll still be able to get into a good area so you can see 'em well enough. Its so hard to predict what the weather will be like these days. I say pack for both and hopefully you'll have a good range of clothes so that you'll be able to wear all the stuff you brought. I hope you have a blast, I'm so excited for you


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I know, it's CRAZY!!! I mean insane. I should have known, if people lined up at 7pm the night before to see them for 5 minutes, people would be waiting days to see a concert. Crazy crazy!   

Thank you, both!  

I'm getting SO excited!!!!!!


----------



## travelmel

Man! It's getting ridiculous! The night before.. that's old school.. but days?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

travelmel said:


> Man! It's getting ridiculous! The night before.. that's old school.. but days?



Seriously!! I could not believe it. Crazy crazy people!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

\Yay! Tonight's the concert!!! We're leaving at 1:00 and I'm totally rushing to get ready, but I wanted to come on here and update!!  

Jesus isn't coming with us tonight after all, I wanted him to spend tonight with his family before I steal him for the week!  I haven't gone out with just my parents in awhile, so this will be nice.

First we're going to the Disney Soda Fountain for lunch and ice cream and then my parents are dropping me off at the concert.  I'm praying I don't get mobbed my crazy girls tonight.  

Okay! So I'll update with pictures when I get home!!!


----------



## travelmel

Have so much fun! I have't been to a concert in a LONG time but last time I went I danced the WHOLE TIME and I barely even noticed the people I was with! I think you're going to have a great time. Plus the bonus of spending time with mom and dad at Disney.... What a great day!

Be safe


----------



## stich626

Have fun!  I cannot believe that people have been lined up already.


----------



## mommaU4

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Yay! Tonight's the concert!!! We're leaving at 1:00 and I'm totally rushing to get ready, but I wanted to come on here and update!!
> 
> Jesus isn't coming with us tonight after all, I wanted him to spend tonight with his family before I steal him for the week!  I haven't gone out with just my parents in awhile, so this will be nice.
> 
> First we're going to the Disney Soda Fountain for lunch and ice cream and then my parents are dropping me off at the concert.  I'm praying I don't get mobbed my crazy girls tonight.
> 
> Okay! So I'll update with pictures when I get home!!!


Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you enjoy your time with your parents. I hope your lunch is good at the Soda Fountain, and most of all I hope you don't get mobbed!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

I'm sooo stoked for you Courtney !! 

Have LOADS of fun and take a million pictures


----------



## Yakety76

Hope you are having a wonderful time at the concert.  Cannot wait to hear all about it.


----------



## wendylady36

I hope you had a great time at the concert!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

travelmel said:


> Have so much fun! I have't been to a concert in a LONG time but last time I went I danced the WHOLE TIME and I barely even noticed the people I was with! I think you're going to have a great time. Plus the bonus of spending time with mom and dad at Disney.... What a great day!
> 
> Be safe



Thank you!!! I had a BLAST and I danced by myself!  It was WONDERFUL!!  



stich626 said:


> Have fun!  I cannot believe that people have been lined up already.



Thank you!!  Isn't that insane?! The line was CRAZY!! The security guard said people were there since Wednesday!!  



mommaU4 said:


> Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you enjoy your time with your parents. I hope your lunch is good at the Soda Fountain, and most of all I hope you don't get mobbed!



Thank you, Beth!!!!  Lunch was fantastic and I'm still alive! WOOHOO!!!



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I'm sooo stoked for you Courtney !!
> 
> Have LOADS of fun and take a million pictures



Thank you Jazzy! I took a TON of pics! I'll post them Thursday!!  



Yakety76 said:


> Hope you are having a wonderful time at the concert.  Cannot wait to hear all about it.



Thank you!! I had an amazing time!  



wendylady36 said:


> I hope you had a great time at the concert!



Thank you, Wendy! I did!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I'M HOME!! PHEW! What a concert! It was *AMAZING*!!!! I have never sweated so much ever (ew)! My ears are still ringing! WOW. What an experience. Seriously. It was great.  I'm still excited from it!

I am SO tired. I'm just going to post when I get home on Thursday because I need to go to SLEEP! It's already going to be 11. My legs are killing me.

We're leaving tomorrow at 9AM SHARP! I have to make a quick trip to Wal-Mart in the morning, so I'm going to get up around 6ish.

Yay! Here's a quick Jo Bro picture until I get back!!!

I'm pretty sure Jesus will be bringing his laptop, so maybe I'll update while I'm there..

 






 [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## travelmel

I'm glad you made it home safe and had a great time!  it's so hard to get relaxed when you're that amped up (ears ringing!)! 

Peace, out!


----------



## mommaU4

YAY!!!! I'm so glad to hear you had such a great time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wendylady36

From that one picture, the concert looked like is was a lot of fun! I read this on PerezHilton today and it made me laugh: 



> Spotted: Joe Jonas's girlfriend, Camilla Belle, denying autograph and picture requests at the Jonas Brothers concert at Hollywood Palladium on Sunday.



What a little man diva!

I hope you're having TONs of fun at the big "D" 
Take loads and loads and loads of pictures for me!


----------



## Sherry E

Courtney, I'm glad you had a great time at the concert - I knew you would!  Concerts always kind of sweep people away in the moment and its fun to get caught up in the excitement!  I admire you for going to see the show alone!  I have done a lot of things by myself - not DLR yet, but I will do that soon - but I never went to a concert by myself!  The thought never occurred to me!  Anyway, good for you for being an independent young lady!

Anyway, I know your DLR trip ends tomorrow (Thursday) so I can't wait to see pictures and hear about everything you guys did, and if it lived up to all of our anticipation for the holidays at DLR!  (Especially mine!)  Also,  there is lots of availability at the DLR hotels this month, according to the AP calendar.  And the character meals have lots of PS's available.  So I am wondering if the parks seem less crowded this year.  I tend to think that people are in the parks, but staying off-site this year to save money.  What do you think?  Is it less crowded than previous holiday seasons?  Is it even less crowded than October, which was pretty packed?

I hope you and Jesus are having a wonderful time!!


----------



## kesharn81

your experience seems interesting...
nice work...

thanks for sharing....


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Courtney !!!

How great that you had so much fun  

I can't wait until you post about your trip and your experience at Hojo's. I just booked my hotel today so WOOO !!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey everybody!! We're home safe and sound and had a WONDERFUL time!

Tonight is Jesus' birthday, so I'll start my TR tomorrow!!!


----------



## mommaU4

Welcome back Courtney!! I'm glad to hear you had a wonderful time!! Can't wait to hear all about it.  

And I hope Jesus has a very happy birthday!!


----------



## wendylady36

Yay, welcome home!  I can't wait to hear about your trip!  Tell Jesus a crazy lady from the internet says Happy Birthday!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hey everybody!! We're home safe and sound and had a WONDERFUL time!
> 
> Tonight is Jesus' birthday, so I'll start my TR tomorrow!!!



Happy Birthday Jesus !! 

I hope you guys have a blast today, and I'm glad you guys had a wonderful time. I wouldn't expect anything less !!


----------



## Sherry E

Courtney - it hasn't been the same without you on here the last few days!  We have to have all our 'regulars' to make a complete puzzle!

I can't WAIT to hear all about the DLR trip and see pictures, but you have to celebrate your sweetie's b-day - that is important!  Happy birthday, Jesus!

By the way, I FINALLY added a whole mess o' pictures of all kinds (PhotoPass, cell phone pictures, digital, 35 mm, you name it!) to my TR, in the first several sections and also at the very end of the thread!  And I am not done yet!  So come back and check it out when you are done telling us about your exciting, magical holiday DLR trip!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

travelmel said:


> I'm glad you made it home safe and had a great time!  it's so hard to get relaxed when you're that amped up (ears ringing!)!
> 
> Peace, out!



Thank you!!  



mommaU4 said:


> YAY!!!! I'm so glad to hear you had such a great time!!!!!!!!!



Omg, it was great! I want to go back AGAIN! (Story of my LIFE!!!)   



wendylady36 said:


> From that one picture, the concert looked like is was a lot of fun! I read this on PerezHilton today and it made me laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> What a little man diva!
> 
> I hope you're having TONs of fun at the big "D"
> Take loads and loads and loads of pictures for me!



  Geez! What a DIVA! I didn't see her, I wasn't really looking either. She was probably backstage somewhere. She's a pretty girl, I'm happy she's older than him too! But MAN! At least be nice and give an autograph to your man's fans! Give me a break!  



Sherry E said:


> Courtney, I'm glad you had a great time at the concert - I knew you would!  Concerts always kind of sweep people away in the moment and its fun to get caught up in the excitement!  I admire you for going to see the show alone!  I have done a lot of things by myself - not DLR yet, but I will do that soon - but I never went to a concert by myself!  The thought never occurred to me!  Anyway, good for you for being an independent young lady!
> 
> Anyway, I know your DLR trip ends tomorrow (Thursday) so I can't wait to see pictures and hear about everything you guys did, and if it lived up to all of our anticipation for the holidays at DLR!  (Especially mine!)  Also,  there is lots of availability at the DLR hotels this month, according to the AP calendar.  And the character meals have lots of PS's available.  So I am wondering if the parks seem less crowded this year.  I tend to think that people are in the parks, but staying off-site this year to save money.  What do you think?  Is it less crowded than previous holiday seasons?  Is it even less crowded than October, which was pretty packed?
> 
> I hope you and Jesus are having a wonderful time!!



Hi Sherry!!! Thank you!! I think I probably walked by where you live! We were walking up and down Sunset Blvd like no other that night!!!  

Thank you!! I'm trying to be Miss Independent!  I had a blast! I think being alone honestly made it so much more fun! It was great!! 

It was a little crowded, for it being during the week. But it was so much LESS crowded than what we're used to on the weekends. A lot of rides were walk ons. It did get noticeably more crowded during the evening, I'm sure once the locals got off work/school. The longest wait at night we saw was Wednesday night for Indy and it was for 55 minutes. But during the day it was only 10 minutes!!


kesharn81 said:


> your experience seems interesting...
> nice work...
> 
> thanks for sharing....



It was very interesting! And fun! Thank you for reading!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Courtney !!!
> 
> How great that you had so much fun
> 
> I can't wait until you post about your trip and your experience at Hojo's. I just booked my hotel today so WOOO !!



Hi Jasmine! We  Hojos! You guys will too! It's very retro (in a cool way, not a lame way) and Jesus said we have to stay here every time now!!



mommaU4 said:


> Welcome back Courtney!! I'm glad to hear you had a wonderful time!! Can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> And I hope Jesus has a very happy birthday!!



Thank you, Beth!!!

Jesus said thank you!!!!  (I told him, I swear, because he was all "how'd they know today's my birthday!?!!!)  



wendylady36 said:


> Yay, welcome home!  I can't wait to hear about your trip!  Tell Jesus a crazy lady from the internet says Happy Birthday!



Thank you, Wendy!!! Jesus says thank you too, crazy lady!!!!!!  



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Happy Birthday Jesus !!
> 
> I hope you guys have a blast today, and I'm glad you guys had a wonderful time. I wouldn't expect anything less !!



Yay!!! We did have a blast!!!

Jesus says thank you, Jasmine!!!  



Sherry E said:


> Courtney - it hasn't been the same without you on here the last few days!  We have to have all our 'regulars' to make a complete puzzle!
> 
> I can't WAIT to hear all about the DLR trip and see pictures, but you have to celebrate your sweetie's b-day - that is important!  Happy birthday, Jesus!
> 
> By the way, I FINALLY added a whole mess o' pictures of all kinds (PhotoPass, cell phone pictures, digital, 35 mm, you name it!) to my TR, in the first several sections and also at the very end of the thread!  And I am not done yet!  So come back and check it out when you are done telling us about your exciting, magical holiday DLR trip!!!



Awww, thank you Sherry!!! I'm glad to be home and back on the Dis!!  

Jesus says thank you for the Happy Birthday wishes!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hi guys! Okay let's get this TR started! 

Are you all ready?

Do you have your popcorn?

 

Comfy seat?



Diet Coke?

 

Okay, let's GOOO!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sunday, November 30 - Jonas Brother's Concert at the Hollywood Palladium

So this was the day of the concert and BOY was I excited!!! It was just going to be my parents and I (I'm an only child, fyi). Jesus stayed home, which was okie dokie by me. We left our house around 1pm after my Dad got out of work. We ended up in LA around 2:30 (my Dad drives like a  ).

First we drove by the Palladium where the concert was taking place so we knew where it was, none of us had been there before. I snapped this out the window.






Now, I mentioned earlier that I saw on the news that people were waiting in line since Friday. Well, I was wrong, the security guard told me Wednesday. WEDNESDAY! This was the line of people to get in the concert at around 2:40ish.






It was a general admissions concert, so everyone paid the same price ticket and seating was first come first serve. So if you were last, you sat in the back, well, more on that later.

Despite seeing the long line, this was me in the back seat    

After that we flipped a U turn and headed to the El Capitan. A lot of the roads were blocked off because Sunday was also the day of the very famous Hollywood Santa Parade. So Hollywood Blvd and Sunset Blvd were very crowded and busy with tons of people and street performers.

I forgot what street this was, but this is one road blocked off with a red carpet.






We parked at the Hollywood and Highland center and walked out the shopping center to see this






And this






Okay, I'm off to make cupcakes! So I'll finish up if I get a chance tonight! If not it's tomorrow!


----------



## mommaU4

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Diet Coke?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's GOOO!!!


You mean Diet Pepsi.  

Great start!!  Wow, those people are nuts waiting so far ahead of time. 
Can't wait to hear more! Don't forget to save me a cupcake.....


----------



## travelmel

Sherry E said:


> By the way, I FINALLY added a whole mess o' pictures of all kinds (PhotoPass, cell phone pictures, digital, 35 mm, you name it!) to my TR, in the first several sections and also at the very end of the thread!  And I am not done yet!  So come back and check it out when you are done telling us about your exciting, magical holiday DLR trip!!!



Sherry... I need a link, please


----------



## Sherry E

travelmel said:


> Sherry... I need a link, please



I know you eventually found me, Travelmel, but didn't the link in my signature work?  If not, then I have to tinker with it and see what's wrong!

Anyway, Courtney - I don't have a Coke open, but I am sitting here with my bottled water, anxiously awaiting the DLR trip rundown!  I can't imagine how wonderful it must have been!  You must tell those of us whose holiday trips are yet to come if there is anything special we should be looking for!


----------



## wendylady36

How exciting! One of these days I will make it to the soda fountain and the El Capitan. 

I love your pictures and I can't wait to read more! I'm in the backseat with you    



mommaU4 said:


> You mean Diet Pepsi.
> 
> Great start!!  Wow, those people are nuts waiting so far ahead of time.
> Can't wait to hear more! Don't forget to save me a cupcake.....



Actually, she meant wine.   

I wanna cupcake too!!!!! I hope you made enough to share with the class.


----------



## Sherry E

wendylady36 said:


> How exciting! One of these days I will make it to the soda fountain and the El Capitan.



Would you believe I live 5 minutes from Hollywood - and have ALWAYS lived in the same area - and have not been to the Disney soda fountain or inside the El Capitan?!!!  Shameful, I know.  I just haven't made it over there too often, or if I have, it has been with people who didn't want to go in!  I think someone should ban me from DISboards!  Quick!  Take away my lifetime Mouse Mafia membership!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

mommaU4 said:


> You mean Diet Pepsi.
> 
> Great start!!  Wow, those people are nuts waiting so far ahead of time.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more! Don't forget to save me a cupcake.....



Diet Pepsi it is!!!  



Sherry E said:


> I know you eventually found me, Travelmel, but didn't the link in my signature work?  If not, then I have to tinker with it and see what's wrong!
> 
> Anyway, Courtney - I don't have a Coke open, but I am sitting here with my bottled water, anxiously awaiting the DLR trip rundown!  I can't imagine how wonderful it must have been!  You must tell those of us whose holiday trips are yet to come if there is anything special we should be looking for!



Woohoo!!! I've got a ton of Holiday goodness coming up!  



wendylady36 said:


> How exciting! One of these days I will make it to the soda fountain and the El Capitan.
> 
> I love your pictures and I can't wait to read more! I'm in the backseat with you
> 
> Actually, she meant wine.
> 
> I wanna cupcake too!!!!! I hope you made enough to share with the class.



My parents said the El Capitan was beautiful inside. 

Yay! We're crazy backseat hyper kids!!   

  We ALL know she meant wine!!   



Sherry E said:


> Would you believe I live 5 minutes from Hollywood - and have ALWAYS lived in the same area - and have not been to the Disney soda fountain or inside the El Capitan?!!!  Shameful, I know.  I just haven't made it over there too often, or if I have, it has been with people who didn't want to go in!  I think someone should ban me from DISboards!  Quick!  Take away my lifetime Mouse Mafia membership!



Aw, Sherry you should go! Go GO!!!   

Okay, here's everyone's cupcakes!!! 






Let's continue this thing!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Okay, so where were we?  

OH YEAH!

While we were walking across Hollywood Blvd there was so much going on, it was nuts.

These giants kept walking around.






First my parents and I went to the will call booth outside the theater so they could pick up their VIP (very important parents! ) tickets. While I was waiting for them I saw this awesome poster for an upcoming movie in 3D.






You know who's going to be there dancing and singing in the movie with 3D glasses on right?   ME!!

We made our way 5 steps down the street and into the Soda Fountain. It was a little busy inside but we were seated right away.

It's so cute in there, I loved it so much, it's very Disney (duh). We were seated right away, but my Mom and I ditched my Dad and went to go look at all the merch they had. They had a super cute Bolt shirt I should have bought. They also had a lot of Christmas stuff that they also sell at Disneyland. A lot of the stuff was very cute, but I have seen it at the parks one time or another.

After we looked around, my Mom and I sat down and my Mom snapped this. Behind my head you can see they had it all decorated for Christmas.






These are what the cover of the menus look like. I think they're so cute with Minnie and Mickey all in love.  






Our waitress came and we ordered our drinks and lunch. And we all order the same thing, smart people we are!

We all order chili in a bread bowl.






It came with sour cream, onions, and cheddar cheese on the side.

It was very very good and really filling, I could barely eat the bread bowl. The bread wasn't as good as the bread at DLR, but it was still yummy.  

I wanted to order ice cream, but I was too full. So were my parents. That just means next time we have to go back and get ice cream!  

So after we ate we decided it was time to go wait in line at the JB concert. 

But first I took a picture of the most important star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.

Disneyland!

Ay! Stop stepping on it!






Thank you!  






Next: Our almost mile walk to the Hollywood Palladium and the Jonas Brothers!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Oooh, the Paladium IS quite a little jaunt from the Disney Store!  I hope you wore comfortable shoes!

Does anyone here remember INXS (I mean the old version of the band, with the singer who is now dead, not the new version)?  I think they were who I saw the last time I was in the Paladium!  Yikes!!!!!  I may as well be 108 years old!!!  Arrrrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhh!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

I also spotted the star of my favorite Mickey Mouse Club Member.






My Mom was suprised I even knew who she was. Doh.  

Right to the side of the Disney Soda Fountain was this totally awesome Bolt bus.






To the left of the bus you can see they had those huge plastic hamster ball things. I would love to get in one of those and go down a hill or something. LOL. Fun!  

We kept walking and on one of the side streets they had the floats up for the Santa Parade. This one was right in the front and it says Radio Disney on it. I know Demi Lovato (Camp Rock) was in the parade, maybe she was on this float?






We kept seeing these banners all over LA. I took a picture of it because it has to do with Roy and Edna Disney. I googled it and I think they're honorary naming that part of the theater after them.






We get to Sunset Blvd where the Palladium and what do I see? Twilight billboard! I had a take a picture of it for all us Twilight geeks.    






Now by this time I was complaining. "How much longer?" "My legs are going to fall off" "I'm going to be all sweaty for the Jonas Brothers, eewww" I'm sure my parents were annoyed.  

We walked and walked... And walked some more... And finally! We made it! YES!!! It was really only about a 15 minute walk, but I wasn't feeling it!

So we get to the front of the Palladium and my Mom asks the security guard, "where do we get in line for the concert?". He looks at us, points and says "You have to walk around the building. The line is very long". Ugh. So we walk to the right side of the building (where I had the picture of the line of people from earlier) and keep walking. The line goes past the building, past and around the parking lot behind the building. Around the corner down that street and stops. Yes! We get in line right at the corner. Woohoo! And now what? We wait. It was around 3:45 when we got in line. The line behind us got long really fast.

I don't remember what time I took this, probably 4:30ish. This was the line behind me.






By the time they let us in the concert that line went all the way down the street and around the corner to the left where the entrance of the Palladium was.

I also took this waiting in line






Okay so it was almost 5:00pm when the doors opened to the concert. My Mom, Dad and I were just standing there talking and my Mom was chewing gum. There was a family behind us, a young girl, she had to have been around 12, her Mom and Dad. The Dad wasn't waiting in line the whole time like her and the Mom were, but when we did he did get in line he had his earphones on because he was listening to an ipod. So my Mom and I are talking, and this guy leans in to us, doesn't say excuse me and whispers "I have sensitive ears and you chewing your gum is bothering me". My Mom and I look and each other. WHAT?   She wasn't popping her gum. Just chewing. And the guy tells her that. He had his earphones on the entire time because even him and his wife weren't talking because he was listening to music. So my Mom and I just laugh even though my Mom was pretty peeved. She kept saying "I can't believe that man! I wasn't hurting him! I'm just chewing my gum! What? I can't chew gum!!!"  

So after that drama, it's finally 5:00pm and we slowly start moving. Yay!!  

After about 30 minutes (seriously) we get to the front of the Palladium.











Up next: Pushing and shoving! Will Courtney be close enough to see the Jonas Brothers? Does Courtney's Mom finally tell that gum chewing hating guy something!??


----------



## Sherry E

I can't believe that guy and his gum-chewing sensitivity!   What was up with that?  First of all, unless your mom was smacking right into his ear or popping bubbles right into his ears and it was somehow intruding upon his personal space, then he should have kept quiet.  I mean, I doubt your mom was being loud with the gum at all, and some people - like that guy - are just weird.  But, let's say, for argument's sake, your mom WAS loud with chewing and the guy was standing a good distance away and could hear her.  He may be annoyed by it, but he had NO right to ask her to stop.  She can chew her gum just as he can listen to his iPod.  People get too carried away with what they think they have a right to expect from other people.  People do get on each other's nerves, but you can't just ask someone to stop something harmless like gum chewing that they have a right to do just because you don't like it!  If we could all just ask people to stop doing things that we personally don't like, then we would have perfect lives, wouldn't we?  It doesn't work that way!

One time a neighbor in my building knocked on my front door.  I think I had just gotten out of the shower so was not dressed.  I didn't open the door.  I only listened to her stupid voice.  She proceeded to say that I was supposedly 'clearing my throat' and that she was a student at night and slept during the day and my throat clearing was keeping her awake!  Huh???   First of all, I had no clue what she was talking about.  I worked during the day at that time.  I wasn't 'clearing my throat,' nor would I have been loud enough to keep a tenant in another apartment awake!  I mean, that would have to be some pretty loud throat clearing, don't you think?  BUT, let's just say I HAD been the phantom throat clearer.  This wench thought she had a right to come and ask me to STOP doing it because it was bothering her!  I kind of chuckled at her through my front door and said, "Ummm....I have no clue what you are talking about, but are you kidding me?"  She proceeded to go on and say I was very loud with the throat noises.  You know, you can ask someone to turn down their TV or stereo or whatever if it is playing past 10:00 p.m. and making noise, or having loud parties at all hours of the day and night.  But you can't ask someone to stop clearing their throat!  I wish I had been dressed so I could open the door and look at this stupid woman.  To this day, I am not sure which neighbor of mine it was!

By the way, I eventually heard the phantom throat clearer myself!  I have no clue who it is/was, but on several occasions I heard the very loud throat clearing that must have been disturbing this stupid neighbor in the middle of the day.  It was very loud, and I can see how it would be annoying - but guess what?  No matter how loud that person was with their throat clearing, the stupid neighbor STILL can't ask them to stop when they are clearing their throat in their own home.  Maybe the person is ill or something!  And they are paying rent too, just like the complaining neighbor is!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

I'm sorry but I'm going to have to say that guy was an A hole. How rude is that ? There's NO way your mom's chewing would bother him especially since his ears were blocked with music. EWWWW.

I'm loving the TR btw ! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## mommaU4

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I wanted to order ice cream, but I was too full.



That's why when we went, we skipped the lunch and went straight for the ice cream!   

I can't believe that guy! WTH??? So dumb. Some people just complain for the sake of complaining.


----------



## travelmel

prettyprincessbelle said:


> ...We get to Sunset Blvd where the Palladium and what do I see? Twilight billboard! I had a take a picture of it for all us Twilight geeks.



 

Hee hee...

Wow, I think it's funny that people with "sensitive ears" are about to go to a ROCK CONCERT!  

Irritating!

Those were great pics in front of the Palladeum (SP?). Good job with the marquee!

Sounds like a fun day so far!  I know you liked the concert... looking forward to hearing about it. Are you stoked to see that 3-D movie or what??


----------



## kmab00

YAY for Twilight!!!!  That's awesome!! 

Love your pictures!  I didn't actually get to go inside the Soda Fountain shop although I wanted to so bad!  Maybe next time!!  

That's crazy about the line on Wednesday!!!!!!  Wow.....

Great update!  Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## wendylady36

Twilight billboard!  I wish there was one of those around here. 

The Disney Soda Fountain looked like it was a lot of fun. Yay for them having holiday decorations. That chili bowl sure does look big.

Oh man, that line for Jonas Brothers is something else! I still don't understand how people are able to stand in line for DAYS. That guy behind you in line was weird, why didn't he just turn up his music or something.  

I'm loving all your pictures! I haven't been to Hollywood in about two years, but it's nice to know it still looks the same.  

I'm ready and waiting for more!


----------



## Krissy Marissy

Sherry E said:


> but guess what?  No matter how loud that person was with their throat clearing, the stupid neighbor STILL can't ask them to stop when they are clearing their throat in their own home.  Maybe the person is ill or something!  And they are paying rent too, just like the complaining neighbor is!



We had just moved into our current apartment. And my poor baby girl, only 6 months old at the time, was cutting her first tooth. And it was almost 11 and she was fussy and I had given her everything I could but she just wasnt willing to be calmed...my neighbor downstairs pounded the ceiling and then came up to knock on my door. At first I apologized but then I ripped him a new one about how he has music playing until midnight (So loud it vibrates my pictures in the hallway) and had noisy parties and friends over until 2 AM! I was pissed. If he ever comes and knocks on my door again I will lose it. I understand babies are annoying but you know what...I hate to hear her cry more than anyone does! Also...if you are quiet yourself and come complain then okay...I feel badly, but seeing as he is super duper loud himself how DARE he come yell at me. It was not cool at all!


Sorry to get OT but I am glad that you had a great time! We havent made it to the fountain yet but we hope to some day. That line was craziness! I am shocked that people wait so long over a concert...wow.   Can't wait for the rest of your TR


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> I can't believe that guy and his gum-chewing sensitivity!   What was up with that?  First of all, unless your mom was smacking right into his ear or popping bubbles right into his ears and it was somehow intruding upon his personal space, then he should have kept quiet.  I mean, I doubt your mom was being loud with the gum at all, and some people - like that guy - are just weird.  But, let's say, for argument's sake, your mom WAS loud with chewing and the guy was standing a good distance away and could hear her.  He may be annoyed by it, but he had NO right to ask her to stop.  She can chew her gum just as he can listen to his iPod.  People get too carried away with what they think they have a right to expect from other people.  People do get on each other's nerves, but you can't just ask someone to stop something harmless like gum chewing that they have a right to do just because you don't like it!  If we could all just ask people to stop doing things that we personally don't like, then we would have perfect lives, wouldn't we?  It doesn't work that way!
> 
> One time a neighbor in my building knocked on my front door.  I think I had just gotten out of the shower so was not dressed.  I didn't open the door.  I only listened to her stupid voice.  She proceeded to say that I was supposedly 'clearing my throat' and that she was a student at night and slept during the day and my throat clearing was keeping her awake!  Huh???   First of all, I had no clue what she was talking about.  I worked during the day at that time.  I wasn't 'clearing my throat,' nor would I have been loud enough to keep a tenant in another apartment awake!  I mean, that would have to be some pretty loud throat clearing, don't you think?  BUT, let's just say I HAD been the phantom throat clearer.  This wench thought she had a right to come and ask me to STOP doing it because it was bothering her!  I kind of chuckled at her through my front door and said, "Ummm....I have no clue what you are talking about, but are you kidding me?"  She proceeded to go on and say I was very loud with the throat noises.  You know, you can ask someone to turn down their TV or stereo or whatever if it is playing past 10:00 p.m. and making noise, or having loud parties at all hours of the day and night.  But you can't ask someone to stop clearing their throat!  I wish I had been dressed so I could open the door and look at this stupid woman.  To this day, I am not sure which neighbor of mine it was!
> 
> By the way, I eventually heard the phantom throat clearer myself!  I have no clue who it is/was, but on several occasions I heard the very loud throat clearing that must have been disturbing this stupid neighbor in the middle of the day.  It was very loud, and I can see how it would be annoying - but guess what?  No matter how loud that person was with their throat clearing, the stupid neighbor STILL can't ask them to stop when they are clearing their throat in their own home.  Maybe the person is ill or something!  And they are paying rent too, just like the complaining neighbor is!



I couldnt believe it either! Even my Mom was like I cant believe people sometimes! 

That is crazy about your neighbor! I mean you always have think what if that person was ill like you said? Besides its their home! They can clear their throat all they want! Geez lady, get a clue! People amaze me sometimes.



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I'm sorry but I'm going to have to say that guy was an A hole. How rude is that ? There's NO way your mom's chewing would bother him especially since his ears were blocked with music. EWWWW.
> 
> I'm loving the TR btw ! Can't wait to hear more!



Hi Jasmine! Your trip is coming up! I know, it was crazy! Im still shocked that man had the nerve to say anything!!



mommaU4 said:


> That's why when we went, we skipped the lunch and went straight for the ice cream!
> 
> I can't believe that guy! WTH??? So dumb. Some people just complain for the sake of complaining.



 Thats what were going to do next time! Ice cream for lunch!!!!



travelmel said:


> Hee hee...
> 
> Wow, I think it's funny that people with "sensitive ears" are about to go to a ROCK CONCERT!
> 
> Irritating!
> 
> Those were great pics in front of the Palladeum (SP?). Good job with the marquee!
> 
> Sounds like a fun day so far!  I know you liked the concert... looking forward to hearing about it. Are you stoked to see that 3-D movie or what??



Lol, I LOVE your siggy! That is TOO funny!! 

Thank you! I was trying to get all artistic with my photos! Haha!

Im super excited for the Jonas Brothers in 3D! OMG!



kmab00 said:


> YAY for Twilight!!!!  That's awesome!!
> 
> Love your pictures!  I didn't actually get to go inside the Soda Fountain shop although I wanted to so bad!  Maybe next time!!
> 
> That's crazy about the line on Wednesday!!!!!!  Wow.....
> 
> Great update!  Can't wait to hear more!



Hi Karen!!!  Woo for Twilight!

You would have liked the Soda Fountain! It is too cute inside and very Disney! Another excuse for another Disneyland trip for you and your hubby!



wendylady36 said:


> Twilight billboard!  I wish there was one of those around here.
> 
> The Disney Soda Fountain looked like it was a lot of fun. Yay for them having holiday decorations. That chili bowl sure does look big.
> 
> Oh man, that line for Jonas Brothers is something else! I still don't understand how people are able to stand in line for DAYS. That guy behind you in line was weird, why didn't he just turn up his music or something.
> 
> I'm loving all your pictures! I haven't been to Hollywood in about two years, but it's nice to know it still looks the same.
> 
> I'm ready and waiting for more!



Twilight! Yayayayay! My Dad was like What are you taking a picture of? lol.



Krissy Marissy said:


> We had just moved into our current apartment. And my poor baby girl, only 6 months old at the time, was cutting her first tooth. And it was almost 11 and she was fussy and I had given her everything I could but she just wasnt willing to be calmed...my neighbor downstairs pounded the ceiling and then came up to knock on my door. At first I apologized but then I ripped him a new one about how he has music playing until midnight (So loud it vibrates my pictures in the hallway) and had noisy parties and friends over until 2 AM! I was pissed. If he ever comes and knocks on my door again I will lose it. I understand babies are annoying but you know what...I hate to hear her cry more than anyone does! Also...if you are quiet yourself and come complain then okay...I feel badly, but seeing as he is super duper loud himself how DARE he come yell at me. It was not cool at all!
> 
> Sorry to get OT but I am glad that you had a great time! We havent made it to the fountain yet but we hope to some day. That line was craziness! I am shocked that people wait so long over a concert...wow.   Can't wait for the rest of your TR



The nerve! Its a baby! Geesh! I would have let him have it too if he came back! Your poor baby girl! Shes a baby! Babys cant help it!

Glad you could join my TR!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Okay! So let's continue!

After waiting 32097235 hours (and not 5 days!!) I was at the front of the line! I kissed and hugged my parents bye and told them thank you for waiting with me and before they walked away my Mom leans into to the mean guy behind us and says "You know what? You were really RUDE!!" Booyah! Owned!   And the funny thing was he went into the concert! WHAT?! I thought you had sensitive ears, buddy?!!?  

Anyways, after that drama I got my ticket scanned and booked it inside. I walked (speed ran?) down the hall, turned left and holy moly! Look at all the people!!!!  

So, it's a little hard to explain how they had it set up. You walked in and straight ahead was the stage. Up and to the left and right was the balcony. But before you get to the stage there was like this barricade thing set up where you had to have a special wristband to get on the floor. If not, you had to stay on this barricade thingy. Which was allllllll the way in the back of the area. WAY too far in the back for me. I wasn't having that. So my goal? Get a wrist band. There were Palladium workers handing out wrist bands to people who were in the front of this huge mob where the barricades were. I wiggled my way to the front but there was SO much pushing and shoving. I was trying so hard to not squish this poor, cute little 8 year old girl. Everybody behind me (see the awesome thing about being by myself? I got to push my way alll the way to the front! ) was just pushing and yelling. It was insane and I wasthisclose to having an anxiety attack. I took a deep breath, held my wrist out and smiled at the guy who was handing out the wristbands. He said "See! I'm handing out wristbands to people who ARE NOT freaking out and acting crazy" and he puts a bright pink wristband on my wrist. OMG. THANK YOU THANK I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!    I thank the guy profusely and excuse my way through the crazy crowd to get down on the floor.

SCORE!!






A little blurry, but here's my golden ticket for the night.  

So I catch my breath and make my way into the other huge mob that was on the floor. I was a lot smaller than the crazy mess up there though. As soon as I found a PERFECT spot smack dab in the middle of the floor the lights dim. OMG!    

This was my view from where I was standing. The zoom on this poopy camera does not give where I was justice. I was so much closer than the camera makes it seem.











This was behind me to my left






And behind me to my right






And behind me where I would have been standing if I didn't have my trusty bright pink wristband






So music starts playing and everyone starts screaming. I didn't get too excited because I knew it was the opening band, NOT the Jonas Brothers.

Their name was Honor Society and they were pretty good. A little rockish. Similar sound to the Jonas Brothers. But they were older (20s?).

The guy with the bow tie is the lead singer and the guy on the right is the guitar player






The guy on the left was the bassist and he had funny hair.  











They sang 4 songs. The first song was really good. And the last one. But by the 3rd song everything was getting a little bored.  

They said their goodbyes and the stage went dark.


OMG JONAS BROTHERS!

 

I'm really stretching this thing out longer than I planned. I have to go though. You guys are so patient.


----------



## kaoden39

My 14 year old daughter will be visiting your thread she "LOOOOOOOVES" Kevin.


----------



## mommaU4

Whoo hooooo!! Yay for the pretty pink wrist band.


----------



## wendylady36

Yay   pink = awesome!!!!!!

Can't wait to hear about the Jo Bros!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Congrats on getting the wristband  

AWESOME ! I'm glad you got to be in a closer area to the Jo Bros  

Can't wait to hear more!

OH and good for your mom for telling that dude off! What a jerk!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> My 14 year old daughter will be visiting your thread she "LOOOOOOOVES" Kevin.



I like Kevin too! He's my favorite!  My Mom said he got the ugly genes. Whatever.    



mommaU4 said:


> Whoo hooooo!! Yay for the pretty pink wrist band.



Yay! I could have CRIED!      



wendylady36 said:


> Yay   pink = awesome!!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about the Jo Bros!



Woo for pink!   



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Congrats on getting the wristband
> 
> AWESOME ! I'm glad you got to be in a closer area to the Jo Bros
> 
> Can't wait to hear more!
> 
> OH and good for your mom for telling that dude off! What a jerk!



Thanks, dude!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Kody thinks Kevin is HOT!  She has like 54 posters and pictures of Kevin in her room.


----------



## kmab00

Yay for getting a wrist band!!!  That's awesome!  

Gosh that room looks really tiny!  They squeezed a ton of people in there!

That was so nice of your parents to wait with you in line!!    I want to high five your mom for telling that guy something.  Please...sensitive ears?  How can you handle a CONCERT then?  Wow....

Can't wait to hear about the concert!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hi guys!!  I'm watching my parents play golf on our new Wii.   They're funny.

So after the stage went dark. Some set people came on and started switching out some things on stage. The label thing on the drums and some other stuff. Then the JB band came out. Drum player, guitarist, bassist, violin players (who knew!?) and then....

OMG!!

JONAS BROTHERS!!!!

I swear. There was so MUCH screaming! It was insane! You thought the entire crowd had died. Just AHHHHHHH!  It was kind of entertaining.  

Anyways! I'm just going to post all the pictures. I took so many. Not all of them came out so I'm posting all the good ones.

I'm also sorry for the pooey quality on these. My Mom's camera is a piece of doo.

SO!

Are you ready....?? 

GO!

 

Kevin!!  
















Joe and Nick in the background






*swoon*






Can you tell I like Kevin?  











Kevin's guitar kept making some crazy glare off the lights.





















For all you Nick fans






He played on his piano and sang while the other brothers went and changed or something











And then they all came back!
















...CONT...


----------



## kaoden39

Kody says that the pictures of Kevin are hot.  And he is soooooooo cute!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

So then the Jo Bros brought back out the opening band, Honor Society and they all sang a song together....






I think Joe is as tall as me (5'9") so this guy must be short.


























And then they went away and it was just the Jo Bros again  And Joe took his dress shirt off. Woop!





















And then Nick started playing the drums. That boy does everything.











My Mom likes Joe the best  
















Sing Kevin SING!!!!











YEAH!!!!































...CONT...


----------



## kaoden39

Kody says Gasp!  And that his guitar is HOT!


----------



## travelmel

Wow, it looks like you had a pretty good view!  nice job  

I was at Costco yesterday and I saw a book about the Jonas Brothers concer tour. I immediately thought of you!  Have you seen it?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

And then Joe brought this little girl on stage. She was adorable and was so cool. She didn't even freak out. I would have gone insane and cried and gone in my pants all the same time.  






She sang all the words to "Year 3000" and the Jo Bros were shocked she knew all the words. Duh.














































Now I'm noticing I didn't take very many pictures of Nick. Woopsie. He was on my left side and it was easier for me to turn a little right to look at Kevin. I did try, but there were more people in my way I guess?  Sorry Nick fans!  





















AH Nick! There you are!!  


























This is my mad dope photography skills... Sike. Complete accident.











...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...



















































This is their bodyguard that sings in "Burnin' Up" with them. And boy is he HUGE! I mean HUGE. I knew he was big (he's a bodyguard, right?) but I was shocked how big this man was. Wowie.


































































...CONT...


----------



## mommaU4

Wow Courtney, you got some awesome pics!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

Holy moly. I took a heck of a lot of pictures. This is probably my last post with Jo Bro pics though. I'm almost donskies!  

Only 4 more pics left! Booooo! 





















Bye Jonas Brothers! I love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

So the concert ended. It was exactly 8pm. I was sad, sweaty and had to go to the bathroom!! Jesus called me right when it ended (good timing?) and I talked with him while I was in search for a bathroom. Which by the way, the Palladium didn't have any public restrooms. What the heezy!?!!?  

So I hung up with Jesus to call my parents, they told me the movie was almost finished and they would walk back to meet me, but I said I would just walk to them. Sunset Blvd was still blocked off and there were so many people and police out I was pretty safe. I walked down the street and went into Borders to get something to drink. I looked around for a bit and I was freezing from being all wet with sweat and the cold air! Man! It was terrible. I left Borders, called Jesus back and I started walking down Sunset. I met my parents half way and the whole way home I could NOT stop talking about how AWESOME the Jonas Brothers were!!

We ended up getting home around 9:15. I was off to bed! I had Disneyland in the morning!!!!    

Overall the concert was amazing and I'm SO SO SO glad I went. It was a blast and a totally unforgettable experience. I have a new love for the Jonas Brothers now.  

I hope you guys enjoyed all the pictures!!!

 

Next up: DISNEYLAND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Kody thinks Kevin is HOT!  She has like 54 posters and pictures of Kevin in her room.



Tell Kody she is awesome!!!!!  



kmab00 said:


> Yay for getting a wrist band!!!  That's awesome!
> 
> Gosh that room looks really tiny!  They squeezed a ton of people in there!
> 
> That was so nice of your parents to wait with you in line!!    I want to high five your mom for telling that guy something.  Please...sensitive ears?  How can you handle a CONCERT then?  Wow....
> 
> Can't wait to hear about the concert!



Hi Karen!!! It was tiny! 4,000 people and the people on the floor - we were smushed!! I'll tell my Mom you wanna high five her!! Woo, go Mom!!



kaoden39 said:


> Kody says that the pictures of Kevin are hot.  And he is soooooooo cute!



  I agree!!!



kaoden39 said:


> Kody says Gasp!  And that his guitar is HOT!



His guitar kept reflecting off the light! I was like geez Kev! Turn it off!!!

It was funny because Joe was talking about how Kevin made People magazine's top 100 sexiest men or something like that. And he picked up a sign a girl had that said "Thank Heaven for Kevin!!"




travelmel said:


> Wow, it looks like you had a pretty good view!  nice job
> 
> I was at Costco yesterday and I saw a book about the Jonas Brothers concer tour. I immediately thought of you!  Have you seen it?



I saw it!!! They were at Disneyland the Tuesday before Thanksgiving signing that same book!! I told my parents to tell Santa (cough) I want it for Christmas!! Santa! Are you listening!?!!?!  



mommaU4 said:


> Wow Courtney, you got some awesome pics!



Thank you Beth! I wish I had a better camera! The girls next to me had a killer zoom on theirs! They literally had the boys sweat in their pictures! I was jealous!!!


----------



## kmab00

You got some really good pictures!!   Looks like you had a blast!  Can't wait for Disneyland!!


----------



## kaoden39

Kody says to tell you that she has more like 60 pictures now.  I am giving her a new Kevin poster we found in KayB toys.  He looks "sexy!"  Her words.  He should be on the People list, much more so than Joe.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Good god Courtney !!! Haha  

I love how you've got shots of a MILLION cameras & phones ! Hilarious 

SO exciting though!! I'm happy you had a kick butt time!


----------



## travelmel

What the heezy??!!  

 

You have to take your mad dope skills over to the Picture of the Day forum! it's Disney-related!


----------



## wendylady36

Looks like you had a great time at the concert.  I'm also a picture taking fanatic when I see one of my favorite bands! 

I almost gave you a lecture for walking down Sunset on your own so late, but then you said there was still lots of people out, so I feel a little better about that. 

I can't wait to read about your Disneyland trip! 

Also, I think I'm going to draw a map of the monkeys location in HMH and pass them out next year!


----------



## mommaU4

Is it time for Disneyland yet? Is it? Huh? Huh? Is it?


----------



## Sherry E

mommaU4 said:


> Is it time for Disneyland yet? Is it? Huh? Huh? Is it?



I was wondering the same thing!!  I am eager to hear the DLR part of the report before my trip starts so I know if there are any special things I need to look out for, eat or avoid!!!  Any special PhotoPass locations that are new for Christmas (other than the by the big tree and at the Santa locations)?


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Sherry E said:


> I was wondering the same thing!!  I am eager to hear the DLR part of the report before my trip starts so I know if there are any special things I need to look out for, eat or avoid!!!  Any special PhotoPass locations that are new for Christmas (other than the by the big tree and at the Santa locations)?



I agree !!! Come on Courtney


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I know! I'm an official TR lagger!!! *shame*

I'm at work right now and today's my Dad's birthday. So I hopefully start tonight after everyone goes home or maybe before everyone comes over?

I promise promise!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I know! I'm an official TR lagger!!! *shame*
> 
> I'm at work right now and today's my Dad's birthday. So I hopefully start tonight after everyone goes home or maybe before everyone comes over?
> 
> I promise promise!



Aww its your dad's birthday ? Now, I feel like a meanie ! Hope he has a wonderful one ! Have fun


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Aww its your dad's birthday ? Now, I feel like a meanie ! Hope he has a wonderful one ! Have fun



You're not a meanie!!  

I'm going to try to update tonight if not, tomorrow morning. I hate being stuck at work all day. Even though I can Dis, my pictures are on my laptop at home.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kmab00 said:


> You got some really good pictures!!   Looks like you had a blast!  Can't wait for Disneyland!!



Thanks!!! Disneyland's a coming!!



kaoden39 said:


> Kody says to tell you that she has more like 60 pictures now.  I am giving her a new Kevin poster we found in KayB toys.  He looks "sexy!"  Her words.  He should be on the People list, much more so than Joe.



Tell Kody she is AWESOME!  



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Good god Courtney !!! Haha
> 
> I love how you've got shots of a MILLION cameras & phones ! Hilarious
> 
> SO exciting though!! I'm happy you had a kick butt time!



 There were SO many cameras in front of me. It was hard to just put the camera down and enjoy the show. I did that too and I still came out with 3509735 pictures!



travelmel said:


> What the heezy??!!
> 
> 
> 
> You have to take your mad dope skills over to the Picture of the Day forum! it's Disney-related!



What the heezy!!!!  

You're mad dope, foo!  



wendylady36 said:


> Looks like you had a great time at the concert.  I'm also a picture taking fanatic when I see one of my favorite bands!
> 
> I almost gave you a lecture for walking down Sunset on your own so late, but then you said there was still lots of people out, so I feel a little better about that.
> 
> I can't wait to read about your Disneyland trip!
> 
> Also, I think I'm going to draw a map of the monkeys location in HMH and pass them out next year!



Hi Weeendy! Thank you for looking out for me! But yeah I was safe on Sunset. Usually I'm a big chicken being out in a scary LA road at night time (not that I ever have done that before, haha).


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Monday, December 1st - DLR Day 1

Yay! I'm going to start my Disneyland portion of my TR now! Yippie!!!

So after a very wonderful sleep after the JB concert I woke up around 6:00ish. Our first plan was to leave very early (7ish) to beat traffic. But we just decided to leave late. I'm much happier when I get all my sleep anyways, so I didn't complain. After I was ready to go I had to go to Wal Mart real quick and then I picked up McDonalds breakfast for Jesus and I. We always pick it up on the way, but Jesus always has a hard time eating and driving, so I was smart and I bought it before so he could eat it before we hit the road. We left his house about 10:15. Now a little ritual is we always fill his tires with air right before we go. Who knows why. His car is his other girlfriend and he takes very good care of her so he has to make sure her (yeah, it's a her) tires are filled. So we go get gas at Chevron. After gas we go to the air pump. Our of air. Great. So we drive across the parking lot to Mobil. Out of air. WHAT?  We drive across the street to Shell. Out of air. You have GOT TO BE KIDDING!  Now we needed the air. Usually we don't. But his tire on the driver side in the front was much lower. He has one of those fancy air pressure gauge things and it told him (they don't talk, but you get it) that the air was way lower on that one tire. Anyways. We drive down the street and go to 7-11. OUT OF AIR. Holy cow. So we sit and put our thinking caps on. What do we do? We can't drive 80 miles with a low tire! Jesus thinks and thinks. "I'm going to take it to the Ford dealership". Uhhh. Okay?  He has a 2005 Ford Mustang, fyi. So we go to Ford which is down the street and around the corner from 7-11 and he goes in and says "we're leaving for the LA area we need air and nobody has any." Well, not that exactly, but it was close. He said please too. The guy looks at us, "yeah! Sure! Keys? Is it the red Mustang?" He takes the keys, leaves, comes back and says "There you go! You're at 32 on all 4 tires" (whatever that means). Thank you Mr. Ford Man!! Jesus was smart on his part for thinking that. I would have never thought to go there for air.  

So we get in the Miss Ford and we're off!!  

Now here's the killer super lucky amazing part that I still cannot wrap my mind around. We live in Ventura County. Smack dab in the middle of Ventura County. It normally takes us 1 hour and 30 minutes to get to DLR with little traffic. With heavy traffic it takes us 2. Now, we got on the freeway exactly at 11am. What time did we get off the freeway at DLR? 12PM!! WHAT!? A whole hour?!! OMG. Amazing. Now, I have to admit. Sometimes my boyfriend thinks he's a NASCAR driver.  He's not unsafe or reckless. He just has this thing in his head he's a race car driver. He wasn't driving super fast that day. Seriously. Tail wind? I have no idea. But we got there in an hour and hit 0 traffic. We did not slow down once. Getting home was a totally different story and we'll get to that later.

SO after super fast speed racer got us to Disneyland we parked in Mickey and Friends. We parked in Goofy and I called it before we even reached the booth. Yes, I'm that good  There was no wait for the tram. Before we got on though we did stop at the restrooms that are right there.

I really like these banners they have at the loading area.











I like these pretty snowflakes too, especially at night.






So we go through the turnstiles and we always ALWAYS enter under the right side of the bridge. No idea why. But we do. 






I totally blocked traffic taking that picture up there, lol.

Big huge ginormous Christmas tree.











I really love the garland they string across Main Street.











We pretty much walked around aimlessly and made our way to NOS. The line for Pirates was nonexistant so we hopped on. Usually we only do this ride once a trip. Maybe twice depending on how long the line is and our moods. I can't do this ride twice in one day. I love it. But it's too long to sit through it twice.






Now some of my pictures got deleted. On our last night the camera got full so we had to delete some. Most of my lame attempt of on ride pictures got deleted.

After Pirates we walked onto HMH. I really like HMH. Not as much as regular HM, but I like it. I am a big NBC fan though.

After HMH we walked along the ROA, out through Adventureland and back to Main Street and through the castle.





















As we go through the castle, I look to my left. OMG. The castle walk through is open!! Yayayay! It was supposed to be closing Monday to add the imagineering finished touches, but it didn't actually close until Thursday. Weird, but whatever I was happy I got to see it.





















The effects on pretty much all of the little windows was really neat. I kept staring at it thinking how they did that. I really really enjoyed it. Yes, I'm a geek.

After that we walked through Fantasyland around the Matterhorn and to Tomorrowland.






...CONT...


----------



## wendylady36

Yay, pretty pictures! How odd about no air at all those places. Lucky you for having a smart boyfriend, I would never in a million years think to go to the dealership! Then again, the only thing I know about cars is how to drive them, and even then it's a little sketchy.  

I can't wait to see the castle walk-through in person. I'm SO excited!

Looking forward to reading and seeing more of your trip!


----------



## mommaU4

Oh wow! I love it!!! The pictures of the castle are so pretty. I so wish I was there right now!! And how cool you were able to do the walk through.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

Ugh. Those pictures are huge. Blech. I apologize. After this update I'll fix the pictures so they're not so monstrous.

So I started typing, my computer went phooey and I accidentally unswitched the wireless switch and it took me 20 minutes to figure out what happened. Oops.  Anyways, back to the trip.

We got FPs for Space.  The line was 15 minutes, but we didn't feel like riding or waiting so we just got our FP and left. On our way out we saw these guys in front of the Star Trader.


























They were very funny and VERY entertaining. I love stuff like this about Disneyland. (You'll see in this TR I have a thing for Disneyland "bands" this trip.) After they were finished with their show, they said they had to get "back to work". They're janitors! And they really started cleaning and sweeping when they were done. Too funny.

We were leaving Tomorrowland and this space ranger walked passed us. I don't know where he was going, but he was on a mission. I just noticed Buzz has big teeth. Hm.






We decided we were hungry, but not hungry enough for lunch. So we decided on 2 jalapeno cheese pretzels and super special Coke Corner Coke. Score! The line was short and we talked to the CM for awhile. He was very nice and asked if we were having a good time. Of course! Always always. He also told me I used the last bit of his Cherry syrup. Oops.  So we ordered 2 jalapeno cheese pretzels and 2 Cokes. One with cherry syrup for me and vanilla for Jesus. Jesus is NOT a soda drinker. At all. If he does drink soda, it's "light" sodas like Sprite. But he love loves Disneyland Vanilla Coke. It still surprises me that he drinks the whole thing too. We went outside and sat closer to the Plaza Pavilion area. It's such a cute area/building. I hope they do something cool with it. Here are our pretzels and Cokes in the Christmas cups.






We spent a good amount of time just people watching and eating. There are backstage doors right near there and it was interesting seeing characters and CMs come out of there. First we saw Chip and Dale. They were messing with some family sitting across from us. Then they walked across Main Street and ended by the Red corn dog Wagon and the photo center. Then Alice and Mad Hatter came out. These are by far my favorite characters that can be found at Disneyland. They are always super funny no matter what CM is playing them that day. If you ever get a chance to watch them play musical chairs at the Coke Corner, do it. You will be in stitches. Seriously. They came out to get ready to play, we should have stayed to watch (we've seen it before though) but we didn't. We also saw the Dream Team come out. They weren't wearing their white vests, but they had HUGE duffel bags filled with Dream Ears. We could tell they were Dream Ears by the shape through the bag. Those 2 bags were stuffed. We would have followed them, but we have Dream Ears from October, so we wanted to let another family get them. If it was Dream FPs, that would have been a different story.   Here's us being cheesey.






After we finished our pretzels and Cokes we made our way through all the stores. And I found this cute little girl. I should have bought her but she was $10! I was shocked, but she had metal in her so her arms could move. I ended up getting a cooler stuffed souvey, but you'll see later.






We made our way out the Emporium and I had to take a picture of the giant tree again.






We ran into these guys playing in front of the Fire House. They were really good and I was having a grand time clapping along!











To the left of the band was Goofy in his holiday gear. I was laughing because his shirt was coming up showing his fuzzy tummy.  






We went to the hotel. It was already getting near 3pm and it was getting cooler (already?). We decided we were just going to check in, change and go back.

...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

We stayed at the Hojo this time and we both loved it. We got the entertainment rate for all 3 nights which was amazing. I was very very pleased with that hotel. We are probably going to make it our "normal" hotel from now on.

We had room 1517. We were in building 1, on the 5th floor. We were the second to last room before the stairs.






The room was a lot bigger than I thought it was going to be. And our view was amazing. I was really pleased. I wasn't expecting that good of a view since I heard a lot of views are blocked by trees.

This is looking from the door.






The micro and fridge.






This was our view.











This was the view of the room looking from the window to the door.






This was the little sitting area with 2 chairs and a table.






The balcony.






The bathroom. Well, the potty.






The shower.






The extra sink. Which I really really loved having.


----------



## wendylady36

You're making me want to go to Disneyland to see all the holiday stuff! Stop it!  

Looks like your first day has been really exciting so far! Oddly enough, I'm now craving a Coke.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

You're so fun Courtney  

I KNOW you had an amazing time; I can tell from the pictures. Oh and Eric is the same way about cars. Both of his cars were mustangs. The first one was an '87 5.0 GT and his last one was a 2001 (?) GT. He's a mustang fanatic. He also works on cars so when we drive, he always makes sure our cars in PERFECT condition. HAHA ! 

I'm surprised that you don't like HMH being a NBC fan! Thats crazy. Oh and I loooove those janitors. We saw them on our October trip and they are soo fantastic! Oh and the walkthrough !? ! How cool is that! I soo wanna see that 

I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## travelmel

I'm not surprised you couldn't find any air. With all that smog it must cost a FORTUNE to filter it down there.  

just kidding, don't yell at me, I'm a native!  LOL Ex-patriot??  I dunno but I was born there. 

Here's the bad thing. I decided I can't look at the Xmas decorations. I'm going to try and read your TR from my email so I can keep up with it but I don't wanna see the xmas decor because we are going next year for xmas and I want it to be fresh. Weird? 

I'll still keep reading though!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

travelmel said:


> Here's the bad thing. I decided I can't look at the Xmas decorations. I'm going to try and read your TR from my email so I can keep up with it but I don't wanna see the xmas decor because we are going next year for xmas and I want it to be fresh. Weird?



I agree !! I was having a hard time looking because we're going to be there in a couple of weeks and it was kind of revealing things that I would see when I get there.  I'm probably going to end up looking at everything anyway!


----------



## Sherry E

And I am the exact opposite - my trip is in 6 days and I want to see it all!  I want to see all the pictures of everything so I make sure not to overlook something cool (which often happens when we go to DLR)!  So, uh, Courtney, if you could just do a separate TR for ME, so I could see all the pictures, and then the other TR for the ones who don't want the surprises ruined, then that would be great!!!   It's not like that would take _too_ much time or anything... I am just kidding, OF COURSE! 

Oh, and I love all the Castle and garland pictures so far!  Great!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Sherry E said:


> And I am the exact opposite - my trip is in 6 days and I want to see it all!  I want to see all the pictures of everything so I make sure not to overlook something cool (which often happens when we go to DLR)!  So, uh, Courtney, if you could just do a separate TR for ME, so I could see all the pictures, and then the other TR for the ones who don't want the surprises ruined, then that would be great!!!   It's not that would take _too_ much time or anything... I am just kidding, OF COURSE!
> 
> Oh, and I love all the Castle and garland pictures so far!  Great!



You're so funny Sherry !!

I agree with you about the garland and castle; absolutely beautiful


----------



## Sherry E

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> You're so funny Sherry !!
> 
> I agree with you about the garland and castle; absolutely beautiful



Yes, those are lovely images in those pictures.  It's especially nice because of the contrast between the blue sky and the Christmas decorations.  Normally we think of holiday decor and snow or at least gray skies, but out here in California it's a different story!  And yet those images are still Christmasy, even though it looks like it's summer!

Sort of OT for a second - have you guys seen any of these Travel Channel specials on the Most Christmasy Places in America, or Extreme Christmas decorations, etc.?  First of all, those will definitely put anyone who is not quite in the Christmas mood on the right track (I also recommmend the great movie, "Love Actually," which is an excellent and funny, Christmasy romantic comedy-drama).  Secondly, why is it that I have never heard of this town in Washington state (Leavenworth, I think it's called) that does up its whole town in a Bavarian Christmas village type motif for the holidays?  Everyone in the town comes to the village and it is absolutely beautiful - it almost makes me want to move to Washington - just for that Leavenworth Christmas!  It looks like something out of a Thomas Kinkade snowy painting, except with a Bavarian twist!  People come form other states and far away places to be in Leavenworth to see all the cool Christmasy stuff, and I had never heard of it before I watched the Travel Channel shows!


----------



## kmab00

The view from your room really is amazing!  Wow!  

Looks like you guys had a great first day!  I think it's neat you saw all of those characters...and the Dream Team!  Wow!  I probably would have stalked them but I understand why you didn't!   

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Sherry E

Oooooh - Courtney, you have a picture with Christmas Mickey and Minnie in your signature!  Where did you find them in DLR?  I must find them too!   And I am dying to know what your cool souvenir is that you got!  Did you finally find a stuffed Little Green Man alien dude somewhere?


----------



## Sherry E

Did I read correctly (over on the controversial HoJo thread) that you and Jesus are *thinking* about going to DLR next Saturday (Dec. 20th) and staying until Sunday?  Well, if so, you MUST look for me, because you know I will be there that weekend too (as will Nancy, TiggerNZ, Cheshire Girl and several others)!  In fact, I will probably be by myself on Sunday afternoon.  I am vague on what everyone else looks like and may not recognize them right away, but I think I would spot you and Jesus right away if we happened to be in the same place at the same time!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

mommaU4 said:


> Oh wow! I love it!!! The pictures of the castle are so pretty. I so wish I was there right now!! And how cool you were able to do the walk through.



Hiya Beth! I was so happy the walk through was open! I wish you guys were there right now too!! !



wendylady36 said:


> You're making me want to go to Disneyland to see all the holiday stuff! Stop it!
> 
> Looks like your first day has been really exciting so far! Oddly enough, I'm now craving a Coke.



You know you wanna go! Go go! And get a Coke!  



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> You're so fun Courtney
> 
> I KNOW you had an amazing time; I can tell from the pictures. Oh and Eric is the same way about cars. Both of his cars were mustangs. The first one was an '87 5.0 GT and his last one was a 2001 (?) GT. He's a mustang fanatic. He also works on cars so when we drive, he always makes sure our cars in PERFECT condition. HAHA !
> 
> I'm surprised that you don't like HMH being a NBC fan! Thats crazy. Oh and I loooove those janitors. We saw them on our October trip and they are soo fantastic! Oh and the walkthrough !? ! How cool is that! I soo wanna see that
> 
> I can't wait to hear more!



You're fun, Jasmine!!  That's funny about the boys and cars. At least isn't the only one about Mustangs. I thought something was wrong with him! You should see when Jesus washes his, it takes him like 2 days. So weird.  

I like HMH, we went on it like 5 times this trip, but I do like the original better. I'm weird.  



travelmel said:


> I'm not surprised you couldn't find any air. With all that smog it must cost a FORTUNE to filter it down there.
> 
> just kidding, don't yell at me, I'm a native!  LOL Ex-patriot??  I dunno but I was born there.
> 
> Here's the bad thing. I decided I can't look at the Xmas decorations. I'm going to try and read your TR from my email so I can keep up with it but I don't wanna see the xmas decor because we are going next year for xmas and I want it to be fresh. Weird?
> 
> I'll still keep reading though!



Lol, cover your eyes!!!  



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I agree !! I was having a hard time looking because we're going to be there in a couple of weeks and it was kind of revealing things that I would see when I get there.  I'm probably going to end up looking at everything anyway!



See I was the same way as Sherry! I wanted to see everything!!!!



Sherry E said:


> And I am the exact opposite - my trip is in 6 days and I want to see it all!  I want to see all the pictures of everything so I make sure not to overlook something cool (which often happens when we go to DLR)!  So, uh, Courtney, if you could just do a separate TR for ME, so I could see all the pictures, and then the other TR for the ones who don't want the surprises ruined, then that would be great!!!   It's not like that would take _too_ much time or anything... I am just kidding, OF COURSE!
> 
> Oh, and I love all the Castle and garland pictures so far!  Great!



Yep! I totally understand and I was the same way!! I should make a Sherry only TR for you!!!  



kmab00 said:


> The view from your room really is amazing!  Wow!
> 
> Looks like you guys had a great first day!  I think it's neat you saw all of those characters...and the Dream Team!  Wow!  I probably would have stalked them but I understand why you didn't!
> 
> Can't wait to hear more!



I know, I was so surprised about our view. Every morning I woke up and looked out the window "Good Morning Matterhorn!!!"   



Sherry E said:


> Oooooh - Courtney, you have a picture with Christmas Mickey and Minnie in your signature!  Where did you find them in DLR?  I must find them too!   And I am dying to know what your cool souvenir is that you got!  Did you finally find a stuffed Little Green Man alien dude somewhere?



We saw Mickey and Minnie right in the front, in front of the Mickey flower head. They were both standing there without a CM handler. It was really weird and the line was really short!!! Oh and you'll see in my next post, Sherry!!! I was totally thinking of you about the Alien!!!!!



Sherry E said:


> Did I read correctly (over on the controversial HoJo thread) that you and Jesus are *thinking* about going to DLR next Saturday (Dec. 20th) and staying until Sunday?  Well, if so, you MUST look for me, because you know I will be there that weekend too (as will Nancy, TiggerNZ, Cheshire Girl and several others)!  In fact, I will probably be by myself on Sunday afternoon.  I am vague on what everyone else looks like and may not recognize them right away, but I think I would spot you and Jesus right away if we happened to be in the same place at the same time!!



I know, the drama Hojo thread!  Yes! We're *thinking*. We want to take Jesus' brothers and it's up to them. I have a feeling we won't and I don't want to get my hopes up. But it's up to the boys if they want to see the Christmas decorations. I'm going over tonight, so we'll see what they say. I'll totally let you know so I can find you!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So looking at my times on my pictures we stayed at the hotel for about 3 hours. We got at the Hojo right at 3 and walked back to DL at around 6. The walk to and from the Hojo was seriously a breeze. We were in building 1, so I don't know how much farther it is when you stay in other buildings, but it was really easy. I took us probably 6 or 7 minutes.

I think these are so pretty.  











They had all the Candlelight Processional stuff up already. They kept adding more every night. I had pictures of it, but they got deleted when the memory card got full.  

We ended up in NOS because we were hungry. Jesus felt like a Monte Cristo and I couldn't argue. I asked the CM how long it would take to seat us, she said 5 to 20 minutes. Uh, okay. We put our name in and were seated in about 10 minutes. We just wandered in the stores until they called our name.
















For appetizer we ordered the Pommes Frites and we scarfed those down. We were tempted to ask for more dipping sauce, but I had to control myself or I wouldn't finish my dinner. 






We ordered the Monte Cristo and asked to split it. They brought it to us on one plate but with 2 sauces. We didn't mind sharing anyways, so it was no big deal.






I ordered a Mint Julep! Yum. Jesus got a boring iced tea. Booorrrrriiinng.  






So normally table service places charge you $4 for a split plate charge. Well I guess because literally the CM didn't give us 2 plates I guess that's not "splitting" the meal, he didn't charge us $4. He obviously knew we were splitting because he gave us 2 sauces. We thought this was super nice and he got a nice tip from us. I bet he didn't charge us because we didn't complain that he didn't give us 2 plates. We both finished the entire plate, and I was suprised by my part that I ate all of it! The Monte Cristo is so filling and rich.

After dinner just wondered around. We had our Space FPs and for some reason we didn't use them. I think we forgot. Actually we didn't ride one "big" ride this whole trip, except for Screamin' at DCA. We ended up in Tomorrowland and just looked in all the stores. In the Buzz store we found this little guy.






Now, Sherry knows I like the little green aliens from Toy Story and she likes them too. And since forever I've been on the hunt for just a plain alien stuffed toy. And we can not find them. Well I found this guy hiding underneath really cute stuffed Buzz and Woodys who look like babies (I should have taken a picture of them, they're really cute). This little alien, when you pressed him he shakes and talks. I liked him, but I wanted something soft that didn't talk or shake!! But I had no luck and now I'm thinking I should have gotten him.

See, aren't these guys cute??






We wanted to watch the fireworks in front of IASWH, so we walked over there. We got a spot right on the platform thingy that's there. Seriously, watching them from over here is such a different experience than from watching them in front of the castle. They project really cute things on the IASWH facade. Well, it was so dang foggy that night. You couldn't see anything. We were waiting for them to cancel but they didn't. It was still really nice though.

Here's us waiting for the fireworks.






Here's picture of the fireworks.






On some of them you couldn't see anything, just the sky turned colors like this. Doesn't it look creepy?































...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...


And then, OMG, it started to snow. And seriously, this was a snow BLIZZARD! We experienced the snow last year on Main Street and no way did it snow this much over there. I don't know if they added more snow since last year or what, but it was crazy!






This is me being happy and Jesus being happy and looking at the snow. Seriously, my eyes were watering. It was too much for me seeing so many people playing and dancing in the snow. Even if it was just bubbles. And the music? Oh man, I lost it.


























See! Look at all the bubbles in our hair! It was madness.






After the fireworks, the park was closing so we just walked really slow to go back to the hotel. We wandered through Fantasyland and I think we looked through all the shops again before we went out.
















Look at all the people!  Don't you have work tomorrow!!!??






We're home!!






Then we went to bed!! It was a semi-productive 1st day. The next day is where the trip got interesting. Somebody got sick and it wasn't Jesus.


----------



## Sherry E

First of all, uh-oh....sounds like you got sick!  Hopefully that didn't ruin everything for you, but we will find out in the next chapter!

Secondly, you're right - from those snow pictures, it does look like a lot more than what they dumped on Main Street last year.  I LOVE that!  I think they should dump those bubbles all over the park, in every land!  The snowier, the better, in my opinion!

Next, I love the picture of the Teacups - those lanterns look so beautiful when they are lit up at night.  And you're right - the picture of the red sky does look creepy and doomsday-ish!

Finally, the Little Green Alien Man that you found must be what I recalled seeing!  It was driving me nuts because I thought I had quickly passed through some shop at some point last year and seen a stuffed Alien out of the corner of my eye (and didn't stop to look at it), but it must have been the one that moves and talks.  I hope if you change your mind and decide to get him in the future that there are still some left.  Seeing that he was hiding underneath baby Buzz and baby Woody (one has giant teeth, the other one has an enormous head!), this must mean the alien men are becoming extinct!  I love all the Disney characters as babies.  I love the Disney Cuties series because they look like Disney characters as if they were drawn by Hello Kitty/Sanrio!  They have big, giant heads!  I almost got some pins I found in World of Disney with baby Pooh and his giant head, and the baby Mickey and his giant head, but I restrained myself!


----------



## travelmel

Couldn't keep my eyes off of those pomme frites!

Yummmmm E!

Nice bubble-blizzard!


----------



## mommaU4

Mmmmm, food porn and Christmas. I'm lovin it!


----------



## wendylady36

Pretty pictures! Yummy food porn! 

Being sick at Disneyland is no fun.

I read your update while drinking a Coke!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

You guys are so funny ! "Food porn" sounds so bad haha. 

Poor Courtney ! That sucks that you got sick. I love the snow pictures; I totally tear up too when I watch the holiday fireworks  You know, I could never get used to that mint julep. It just doesn't sit well with me. I always feel like I'm drinking mouth wash. I'm glad you like it though !!!


----------



## Yakety76

You and Jesus look so happy!
Thanks for sharing all the pictures.  The decorations and lights are gorgeous.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I've been battling a cold for the past week, and I was just grateful that I caught it after going to Disneyland.  I don't even want to think about not feeling well at Disneyland.


----------



## kaoden39

Having been sick at Disneyland you have my deep sympathy.  It can ruin a trip.


----------



## kmab00

Wow that really IS a lot of snow!!!  My goodness!!  Looks like a lot of fun, though!   I hope you didn't get too sick!


----------



## mommaU4

Got your card today Courtney. Thanks!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> First of all, uh-oh....sounds like you got sick!  Hopefully that didn't ruin everything for you, but we will find out in the next chapter!
> 
> Secondly, you're right - from those snow pictures, it does look like a lot more than what they dumped on Main Street last year.  I LOVE that!  I think they should dump those bubbles all over the park, in every land!  The snowier, the better, in my opinion!
> 
> Next, I love the picture of the Teacups - those lanterns look so beautiful when they are lit up at night.  And you're right - the picture of the red sky does look creepy and doomsday-ish!
> 
> Finally, the Little Green Alien Man that you found must be what I recalled seeing!  It was driving me nuts because I thought I had quickly passed through some shop at some point last year and seen a stuffed Alien out of the corner of my eye (and didn't stop to look at it), but it must have been the one that moves and talks.  I hope if you change your mind and decide to get him in the future that there are still some left.  Seeing that he was hiding underneath baby Buzz and baby Woody (one has giant teeth, the other one has an enormous head!), this must mean the alien men are becoming extinct!  I love all the Disney characters as babies.  I love the Disney Cuties series because they look like Disney characters as if they were drawn by Hello Kitty/Sanrio!  They have big, giant heads!  I almost got some pins I found in World of Disney with baby Pooh and his giant head, and the baby Mickey and his giant head, but I restrained myself!



I'm totally going to get the Little Green Alien next time. There was a couple in that bin. Hopefully you found one this weekend! And the baby Buzz and Woody were sooooo cute!!! They used to sell this purse that had all the Disney Cuties on it and I'm kicking myself because I didn't buy it and they don't have them in the parks anymore. GRR!!  



travelmel said:


> Couldn't keep my eyes off of those pomme frites!
> 
> Yummmmm E!
> 
> Nice bubble-blizzard!



OH! They were sooo good! It was the first time we had them and I was in heeeeaaven!!  



mommaU4 said:


> Mmmmm, food porn and Christmas. I'm lovin it!



Food porn + Christmas = Happy Beth! YAY!  



wendylady36 said:


> Pretty pictures! Yummy food porn!
> 
> Being sick at Disneyland is no fun.
> 
> I read your update while drinking a Coke!



You go Coke girl!  



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> You guys are so funny ! "Food porn" sounds so bad haha.
> 
> Poor Courtney ! That sucks that you got sick. I love the snow pictures; I totally tear up too when I watch the holiday fireworks  You know, I could never get used to that mint julep. It just doesn't sit well with me. I always feel like I'm drinking mouth wash. I'm glad you like it though !!!



Food porn sounds dirty! lol I tear up too when I watched the fireworks. Tear.  



Yakety76 said:


> You and Jesus look so happy!
> Thanks for sharing all the pictures.  The decorations and lights are gorgeous.



Aww, thank you!!  



Sleepless Knight said:


> I've been battling a cold for the past week, and I was just grateful that I caught it after going to Disneyland.  I don't even want to think about not feeling well at Disneyland.



I hope you're feeling better!    I'm glad I wasn't sick the whole trip. For the time I wasn't feeling well already made my head hurt from not being able to go the parks. 



kaoden39 said:


> Having been sick at Disneyland you have my deep sympathy.  It can ruin a trip.



It can! I'm so thankful this sickness didn't, although it did mess up one night, but I'm very happy it wasn't the whole trip. I can totally see how it can..  



kmab00 said:


> Wow that really IS a lot of snow!!!  My goodness!!  Looks like a lot of fun, though!   I hope you didn't get too sick!



Hi Karen! It was a ton of snow! It was like taking a bubble bath!  



mommaU4 said:


> Got your card today Courtney. Thanks!



Good! I'm glad you got it, Beth!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Tuesday, December 2nd - DLR Day 2

Hi guys!! Don't think I forgot about you all! I love you guys!   I've been so dang busy with work and Christmas shopping and wrapping and being lazy! But I'm BACK! And I'm going to continue this TR!!! Today I'm just cleaning and doing laundry, so in between that I will be posting here. So let's go..!

Even though we got back to the hotel early the night before, we still went to bed kind of late, around 11pm. Meaning we were tired in the morning and we woke up late. I don't remember the exact time, but it was the afternoon ish.

So here's where I get sick! Well the first time. I woke up before Jesus because I take longer to get ready than he does. I take a shower while he's still asleep. I get out of the shower and I just feel horrible. I've felt like this before 2 other times I can think of. The last time I did was not that long ago (early November) after I had my surgery. Anyways, I just felt like a big piece of poop and I couldn't do anything.  So I get dressed real quick (even though that was a challenge) and just lay down while Jesus gets in the shower. I wasn't so much sleepy, just wasn't feeling well, so I was just laying there. Then I was thinking about the last time I felt like this I drank some orange juice and felt somewhat better, but we didn't have anything fruity or sugary and the closest thing we had to fruit was a fruit roll up thing. So I take a little piece of that. ICK. Bad idea. I run to the bathroom and just throw up. Jesus was already out of the shower, I think he was shaving? And he was like "...Uhh, what happened?" I threw up a couple times and honestly I felt better, lol.  So after that drama Jesus says we can stay home and I insist I feel better. I brush my teeth and get ready. And I thought *THOUGHT* that was the end of that, but apparently not. You'll see later.

So we drove to the parks this time. I don't remember why, but we did. And our first stop?! City Hall for a birthday button!! If I didn't mention earlier we were celebrating Jesus' 22nd birthday!!! His birthday is really December 5th (same as Walt Disney's and Jesus' Mom's!) but we were celebrating a week early. So for some reason Jesus wanted Chuy (short for Jesus) on his birthday button. I don't know why. I don't call him Chuy, his extended family does, but whatever, he's the birthday boy.

Yay Happy Birthday! I like it when the CMs draw little Mickey heads on them.






So I don't remember what our "plan" was. Not so much that we had one this trip because we didn't. But according to my pictures we ended up in Tomorrowland and rode Buzz. It was walk on.

Buzz, where's your face?






And at first I was getting SO excited because through out the whole game (ride?) I was beating Jesus!!! He is a very competitive boy and never let's me win. So for me to be beating him was like a miracle. But alas, come to the end of the ride I lost by a lot. Our little car thing stopped a couple times so we were just shooting away and I think this is my best score!

This is Jesus the champion's score.






And this is mine the loser's score.






And our picture. I don't know, but it looks like I'm ducking from Zurg?






Then we went to Fantasyland and walked on the Matterhorn. Well about a 5 minute wait. We rode the Tommorowland side. And we always ride the Tomorrowland side and never the Fantasyland side and I have no idea why. We sat in the front of the bobsled and I think the very front as the most room. Usually we sit together and my knees always hit the sides, but this time that we sat in the very front, my legs had more room and my knees didn't bang. It was a really fun ride.






And then we went on IASWH! Yay! I totally love IASW! And I missed it and I could have cried with happiness that we went on it. I took a lot of pictures, so here we go.











I like how the facade extends all the way to the bushes.











Buffalo?






New flume!
















We're happy!!






Inside the ride.
















I love this hippo guy!!






Feliz Navidad!!!!!
















...CONT...


----------



## wendylady36

Yay, an update!  

I'm sorry you weren't feeling well. Yay you for being a trooper and going to the parks even though you weren't feeling well. 

You do look like you are ducking from something in your BLAB photo!  

I always ride the Tomorrowland side of the Matterhorn too. I don't go on it very often though, because I have a bad back and that's the only ride that makes me want to cry from pain, but I still LOVE it!!!!

Your IASWH pictures are so pretty, I love them! It makes me want to hop in the car and drive the 7 hours just to go on it!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sunny sun.






The "new" rainforest.






Yes, please. That would be nice.











I love giraffes!






So after our cruise around the world we went through the castle.






And we found this little lady sitting there talking to some kids. I love how bright her robe is.






We then just parked it on a bench and people watched. I love doing this. No so much the people watching part, but just sitting and taking in everything. No matter how many times I go, I could never get tired of 
enjoying the atmosphere. We sat there for about 20 minutes and decided we were hungry and we would go to DCA to go get some food. Before we park hopped we took pictures.











Me trying to be Donald.






And Minnie with her princess pose.






I didn't know how to pose like Pluto. On my knees? So I just petted him. 






Dumbo! I look really Asian here.






Partners.






Big mammajamma tree.






On our way out we stopped at the stores on the left side of Main Street. I fell in love with this picture. It's Belle on her horse getting away from the castleand the wolves *Sigh* I want it. Where will I put it? I don't know. 
But I want it.






Me trying to be Myspace-ish in this really cool NBC mirror.






Then we went into the Main Street Cinema (is that what it's called?). I like going in there because they change the movies every so often and it's usually quiet and there's no one in there.











We saw the big cheese in his Christmas gear.






And the big duck!






The Train Station.






Tink with her crazy eyes.






Up next, DCA!!!

...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

The pretty much only Christmas decoration at DCA.






No Santa's Beach Blast this year. 






So we decided we wanted Pacific Warf Cafe for lunch. But a ton of other people were thinking the same thing. We were hungry and didn't feel like walking anywhere else. We probably waited 10 minutes in line. I ordered the chicken salad and Jesus ordered the clam chowder. I also got a hot chocolate because I was getting cold. We got a table by what's left of the water on the other side of the pier that they didn't drain left. There was an older couple sitting at the table next to us and the man looked just like Santa. He had a real white beard and white hair and was wearing a santa hat. He also had on a red jacket. People on the other side of the water were waving and yelling "Santa!" to him. It was really cute. A family was walking by their table and they said hi to Santa and the Dad said to his kids "See, even Santa needs to come to Disneyland!". It was really cute. His wife didn't look much like Mrs. Clause though.

Anyways, here's some more food porn (naughty!). My chicken salad. It was really really REALLY good.






Jesus' clam chowder.






After lunch Jesus decided he wanted dessert. By this time the sun was starting to go down and I was just freeeezing. I was so cold. So we said Jesus would get some ice cream at Catch a Flave, we would ride Screamin' and then go back to the hotel to change into warmer clothes for tonight. We went to Catch a Flave and Jesus got orange swirl. It's super yummy. I love the cotton candy flavor best though, but I was so cold I couldn't finish an ice cream by myself. We stood near the big bilboards next to Catch a Flave and watched the people on Screamin' take off. Here's Jesus' ice cream.






The very dried out and empty Paradise Pier.






A Screamin' car about to take off.






The lights on Ariel's came on.






So Jesus finished his ice cream, I was still freezing and we waited about 20 minutes for Screamin'. I was even colder afetr the ride. Brrrr! 






We always take funny pictures. And we both look Asian here and I look anorexic because I sucked my face in. Oh yeah, that's us in the front if you couldn't tell. 






So after we got off and laughed at our funny picture I was almost in tears because I was so cold. We got to the parking structure, found the car and drove 5 minutes back to the Hojo with the heater on. I could not stop shaking. We got back to the room and I was literally crying because I could not get warm. I got into bed (without changing into pjs) and and as soon as I got comfy my face just turned so hot and red while the rest of my body was cold. Uhoh. Fever. So, I always carry medicine in my purse, Advil, Tylenol, Pepto, Claratin, Benadryl. I took some Tylenol but Jesus was thinking I was getting the flu. He said I should take some Day Quil, well, darling, I don't have any! He suggested him going downstairs to the Hojo super store and getting some. Wonderful. But it's going to cost you $10! He goes anyways and comes back with $9.95 DayQuil. Told ya so. I thank him and take it. Now at this time it's early. Probably 5:00pm. He said not to worry and we won't be going back to the parks. I felt horrible thinking I was ruining his birthday trip by being sick and blah blah. He tells me not to worry and we still have 1 day and a half left here. Aww..  So not that much later I fall asleep. I woke up again around 7:35 and I could feel my fever breaking. I felt a lot better. Woohoo! I get up, take my contacts off, change into my pjs and brush my teeth. Jesus is just watching tv. I get back into bed and right when I start to fall asleep I hear. Boom. Boom. Huh? Fireworks! Jesus wakes me up and tells me to look out the window. We had a perfect view. I didn't want to go on the balcony because I didn't want to get cold again so Jesus set up the 2 chairs right in front of the window and I got a blanket and we sat and watched the fireworks. I wanted to sing along to add a soundtrack to our musicless fireworks, but I only know the works to RDCT so I wasn't any help. So after that I go back to bed and I think Jesus fell asleep not that long after me. He set the alarm for early early so we could be at the park at opening.


----------



## julezdisney

Hello Courtney! How are ya, honey?! 

I'm reading your TR and enjoying it! Finish this one though, this time!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh you poor thing.  I feel so sorry for you and Jesus of course.   BUt at least you got to watch the fire works.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Your pics with Donald, Minnie and Pluto are adorable. You really are so cute  !!

Jesus is so sweet to take care of you so well  What a loveable guy ! That chicken salad looks so good and the orange swirl (my mom says so too!). OH and I LOOOVE that belle picture. How amazing is that ? 

I can't wait to hear more Courtney ! .. and I'm so glad that you started feeling better !


----------



## mommaU4

Oh man, that's too bad you got sick. I'm sorry! Jesus sounds a lot like Ruben the way he took care of you. That's so sweet.  It's nice to have such a good guy isn't it? He sounds like a keeper.  

Love the characters in their holiday clothing. Very festive. And I love all the shots from the Small World Holiday. I miss it!


----------



## wendylady36

So many pretty pictures.  I'm happy that the two of you were able to enjoy the parks a little. Jesus is a great guy to take care of you like that.


----------



## travelmel

Ohhhh SICK!  Doggone it!  That stinks!  

I hope you get better soon in this TR.  

I just wanted to say that the chicken salad looks amazing!

Also, I thought the pic of Donald in his xmas gear was cute because it looks like he's looking passed everybody else and just waving at you.  

Great update!


----------



## Sherry E

Being sick at DLR must be the worst!  Especially when you only have a few good days in the park and have spent good money to be there and stay at HoJo's, you don't want to use up the time up being sick!  I have never been sick myself there (knock on wood) in the traditional sense (I have had bad problems with pain in my back and legs, though), but my friend Shawn always seems to get sick in some way when she is there.  I am surprised you even had an appetite for that big chicken salad, but it is probably good you got something healthy in your stomach.  (DLR definitely does not skimp on their salads in any of their restaurants.  Have you noticed?  I don't know if you have ever eaten at Wine Country Trattoria, but my friend Jackie ordered a pizzetta salad from there the other night, and it was ENORMOUS!  It was a tower o' salad!  I couldn't believe that they would serve a salad that big to one person!  She was hungry but she couldn't even eat a quarter of it, it was so huge!  I mean, she barely made a dent in it.  I wish I had snapped a picture!)

Anyway, I am glad to hear that Jesus takes care of you and makes sure you get your rest when you are sick, and then makes sure you still get to see the fireworks!  He knows how much you love DLR, so he probably knows how bad you feel dealing with being sick while you are there and during his birthday trip, no less!  He definitely does sound like a keeper!  And to echo what everyone else has said, you guys are SO cute together.  (And I STILL think you should go into modeling, Courtney - just in case you haven't already considered doing that!!  You have great features!)


----------



## kmab00

Sorry you got so sick at DL!!!  That's no fun but I'm glad you started feeling better! 

I love all of the Christmas decorations!  IASW was closed when we were there so I never got to ride it!  Bummer.  Why is Paradise Pier empty with no water in it?  It looks really funny that way!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey everybody! I hope you all had a great Christmas!!

An update is coming soon, I promise! I've been so busy and this week is no different! I promise promise pinky promise I'll update soon!!


----------



## wendylady36

Is it "soon" yet?


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

I totally understand you being busy during the holidays !! 

I mean you're Filipino and Jesus is Mexican. I know exactly what you're going through !  

I'm patiently waiting though


----------



## fairykin

More More!!!We want more pics. 
This is a great trip report.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

julezdisney said:


> Hello Courtney! How are ya, honey?!
> 
> I'm reading your TR and enjoying it! Finish this one though, this time!



Hey you!! I haven't seen you on the DLR side in a long time!! How did your WDW trip go? I never go on that side of the board, I need to go over there and read your TR!!!  



kaoden39 said:


> Oh you poor thing.  I feel so sorry for you and Jesus of course.   BUt at least you got to watch the fire works.



Thank you!  It was okay though, it would have been worse!  



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Your pics with Donald, Minnie and Pluto are adorable. You really are so cute  !!
> 
> Jesus is so sweet to take care of you so well  What a loveable guy ! That chicken salad looks so good and the orange swirl (my mom says so too!). OH and I LOOOVE that belle picture. How amazing is that ?
> 
> I can't wait to hear more Courtney ! .. and I'm so glad that you started feeling better !



Hi Jasmine! I know you're at DLR right now! I hope you're having a wonderful time!!

Thank you!  

I know, isn't he sweet!? The chicken salad was SO good!! You have to try it! Same with the ice cream! I always get either the bubble gum flavor or the cotton candy flavor and those are way better than stinky orange!  



mommaU4 said:


> Oh man, that's too bad you got sick. I'm sorry! Jesus sounds a lot like Ruben the way he took care of you. That's so sweet.  It's nice to have such a good guy isn't it? He sounds like a keeper.
> 
> Love the characters in their holiday clothing. Very festive. And I love all the shots from the Small World Holiday. I miss it!



Hi Beth!!!!

Aw, Ruben must be a nice hubby!!!! Jesus is a wonderful guy!! After almost 6 years I've figured he is a keeper!!  



wendylady36 said:


> So many pretty pictures.  I'm happy that the two of you were able to enjoy the parks a little. Jesus is a great guy to take care of you like that.



Thanks Wendy! He's awesome! Good thing he took care of me, or I would have been grumpy!!  



travelmel said:


> Ohhhh SICK!  Doggone it!  That stinks!
> 
> I hope you get better soon in this TR.
> 
> I just wanted to say that the chicken salad looks amazing!
> 
> Also, I thought the pic of Donald in his xmas gear was cute because it looks like he's looking passed everybody else and just waving at you.
> 
> Great update!



Stinky being sick!

Oh my the chicken salad was so so good!  

I know, it looks like Donald is waving!! lol. Woo!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Being sick at DLR must be the worst!  Especially when you only have a few good days in the park and have spent good money to be there and stay at HoJo's, you don't want to use up the time up being sick!  I have never been sick myself there (knock on wood) in the traditional sense (I have had bad problems with pain in my back and legs, though), but my friend Shawn always seems to get sick in some way when she is there.  I am surprised you even had an appetite for that big chicken salad, but it is probably good you got something healthy in your stomach.  (DLR definitely does not skimp on their salads in any of their restaurants.  Have you noticed?  I don't know if you have ever eaten at Wine Country Trattoria, but my friend Jackie ordered a pizzetta salad from there the other night, and it was ENORMOUS!  It was a tower o' salad!  I couldn't believe that they would serve a salad that big to one person!  She was hungry but she couldn't even eat a quarter of it, it was so huge!  I mean, she barely made a dent in it.  I wish I had snapped a picture!)
> 
> Anyway, I am glad to hear that Jesus takes care of you and makes sure you get your rest when you are sick, and then makes sure you still get to see the fireworks!  He knows how much you love DLR, so he probably knows how bad you feel dealing with being sick while you are there and during his birthday trip, no less!  He definitely does sound like a keeper!  And to echo what everyone else has said, you guys are SO cute together.  (And I STILL think you should go into modeling, Courtney - just in case you haven't already considered doing that!!  You have great features!)



Hi Sherry!!!!!  

Yeah the salad was huge! I didn't even eat the bread part because I got full with the salad part. It was so yummy too!

I know, Jesus was really sweet on taking care of me that day. He's a wonderful guy.  

Aw thank you, Sherry, you're so sweet! I always wanted to get into modeling, but I ended up competing in pageants, but it really wasn't the same!  



kmab00 said:


> Sorry you got so sick at DL!!!  That's no fun but I'm glad you started feeling better!
> 
> I love all of the Christmas decorations!  IASW was closed when we were there so I never got to ride it!  Bummer.  Why is Paradise Pier empty with no water in it?  It looks really funny that way!



Aren't the Christmas decorations wonderful? I love them!  

Paradise Pier is empty because they're going to be adding a water type show, so they had to drain it to add all the stuff at the bottom of the lake. Doesn't it look funny? They should have put walls around!!



wendylady36 said:


> Is it "soon" yet?



YES! It's officially SOON! WOO!!!!   



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I totally understand you being busy during the holidays !!
> 
> I mean you're Filipino and Jesus is Mexican. I know exactly what you're going through !
> 
> I'm patiently waiting though



I'm so glad you understand, Jasmine!!!    



fairykin said:


> More More!!!We want more pics.
> This is a great trip report.



Woo! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Wednesday, December 3rd - DLR Day 3

Wow, it's been awhile since an update, huh? I'm sorry for taking forever and 6 days to do this TR! Thank you for hanging in there with me! I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and New Years! Now on to the TR!

This was our thrid day at DLR and we woke up this morning bright and early. I was feeling wonderful and not a bit sick at all. From how I felt, it felt like my fever was gone. I took one Tylenol just in case though.

We wanted to get to the gates at rope drop (9:00AM) but of course that didn't happen. We weren't too late. We got there at 9:15. We hit Fantasyland first and got a heck of a lot done here. We hit Snow White and Pinnochio. We were going to do Peter Pan first (always first) but 15 minutes does make a huge difference. The line was already long for that, so we just skipped it. This is the day that EmmersistheMommy won the Dream Suite at PP around 9:30am, so if we would have gotten in line we would have been near her winning!! Not until we got onto Dumbo I started taking pictures.






I've never paid attention to this before.











I took a picture of our feather.











Next we went to the Mad Tea Party.

I really like Monstro!






Birthday Button Boy on the tea cups. That's a fake smile.  






See what happens when he spins the cup too fast! Puke!  











That was the first time ever in my life that I actually got a little sick on that ride. Probably from being sick the day before, but I was no feeling too hot after that ride. Bleh. Next we went on the carousel. I wanted to ride Jingles, but a little girl got there first. So we rode a couple horses in front.

Weirdo!!






This is me scared on the carousel. I DO NOT like horses at all. They're gross. Gross with big huge teeth. EW..!!!






Jingles! Oh man, I love Julie Andrews.











Then we got hungry so went to Riverbelle Terrace to grab some breakfast. We waited in line foreverrrr. There was only one side open, but the CM at the cash register was so so so slow. The CMs who were serving the food were even getting a little peeved. It was so frustrating because we were starving. Well, I ordered the Mark Twain and Jesus ordered the Steamboat. I really loved my potatoes and Jesus liked his pancakes. We left pretty happy full campers (besides having to wait so long).

Mark Twain.






Steamboat.






After that we walked past the Golden Horseshoe and saw the Laughing Stock Co. performing, so we stopped and watch. They're really, really funny.






They were arguing over which lady was their Mom, the young lady in the greenish shirt or the older lady in skirt, lol.
















Then we saw everyone who was in line to go see the Billys was being allowed inside, so we hopped in the back of line and found a seat near the front. We've never watched Billy Hill and the Hillbillies before and we loved it. It was so funny and we plan on watching them every trip now!
















After that we made a potty stop and headed over to Big Thunder Ranch.

Shadows!!






...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

BTMRR was down for refurb the week we were there. It was covered in tarps.






We made it to Big Thunder Ranch! Well, uh, Santa's Reindeer Roundup!






Look! Real reindeer. Who knew!?






Santa wrote this nice note so we don't feed or touch his reindeer.






Rudolph!?!
















Mrs. Clause!!






Pluto with antlers.











After that we walked over to Fantasyland to get on the train. But we really wanted popcorn so we stopped and got some of that too!!

Little Harold making some popcorn.






Seriously, DLR popcorn is the best in the world.






Mickey water tower over by the Toon Town train station.






Us on the train!






Matterhorn from inside the train.






Giraffe!!






Now the train was acting really weird. After we boared, we were on the train just stuck for about 15 minutes. The train would start, then stop and jerk and then we were stuck. It did this twice. After 15 minutes, the conductor told us something was wrong with the train and that they didn't know how long it would take to fix it so if we wanted to get off we could. Well, we were happy eating our popcorn and just sitting there so we stayed. Right after more than half the people left, the conductor said nevermind, we fixed it!! So off we went!

The only good picture that came out inside the dioramas!






So we rode the train to Main Street station and hopped over to DCA. We then went to go see the Muppets!






I really like this!






I like this random little piggy spaceship too!






Then we walked out and saw that the Delta Daddy-Os were singing in front of the animation building. They were singing oldies music, so of course we had to stop and watch and clap along. After about 5 minutes they saw Jesus' birthday button and called the birthday boy out so they could sing happy birthday to him. He loved it!!! He talked about it for days afterwards, totally made his year!!! It was wonderful! These guys are really really outstanding if you ever get a chance to see them.





















...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So after this is where my pictures get a little screwy. We had to delete some because the memory card was getting full, so at this time I am now confused. But from what I remember after that we left DCA and went back to the hotel. We changed and got ready for the evening and came back. 











We then had our picture taken in front of the wintery castle!






Then we got 2 hot chocolates and 2 churros and found a spot near IASW to watch the parade.






We didn't get any pictures of the parade because this is when our camera ran out of space. For some reason that night there were no fireworks. It wasn't due to wind or anything, I think it was on the times guide already. After the parade we walked around in NOS and I bought the BEST stuffed animal ever. Scary Teddy! I saw a little girl with him the day before and I knew I wanted it. I took this picture of him in the hotel.






After that we left the park and went to DTD to eat. If you didn't notice we didn't really eat much this day. I still wasn't feeling too well and Jesus was being a stubborn sweety and didn't want to eat if I didn't want to. So since we was the birthday boy he got to pick where to eat for dinner. He chose Naples. We ate there last year for his birthday and he loved it. Unfortunately, I have no pictures of our meal, but I will tell you what we ate! I ordered a strawberry Italian Soda to drink. Jesus ordered some sparkling wine. It was good I had some! Then to eat I ordered the Prosciutto e Melone. It was Proscuitto and fresh melon with burrata and lavender scented honey. I also ordered a cup of minestrone soup. Both were super yummy! Jesus ordered the Tagliatelle Dell'Aragosta which was tagliatelle pasta with lobster and roasted garlic in a rich lobster cream sauce. He ate the whole thing. Then we ordered a pizza to share. The pizza we got was the Salciccie which was italian sasuage, fresh mozzarella, roasted yellow and red peppers, onions and tomato sauce. Oh yeah, I copied all that from the menu online. Don't want to fool you that I'm all shnazzy in Italian! 

After our wonderful dinner we headed back to the hotel. I wasn't feeling to well and we were tired!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Yay!  More TR!  It has been so long!  You know, the first thing I noticed about the blonde lady in the green shirt/sweater with the Laughing Stock Co. is that she looks very much like Jenny McCarthy, with the way Jenny wears her hair these days and everything.  For a second I thought it was, but Jenny has a son so unless she was toting around someone else's daughter (it appears to be a little girl next to her), then I guess it is not Jenny!

What kind of camera do you use, Courtney?  The nighttime pictures do seem to come out pretty well.  Is it a point and shoot, or what kind is it?

I noticed those Teacups were much faster two weeks ago - even with mild spinning - than they were the last time I had been on them in 2000.  I used to be able to take some spinning but they have sped them up to the point where even a little is a lot!

I love the Scary Teddy!  I also have JUST begun to notice the popcorn carts and the various critters and characters spinning the popcorn inside.  See, that goes to show - no one person ever notices everything when they go to DLR.  We all see new things  (to us) every time, even if these things have been there for 50 years, and just 2 weeks ago was when I started to look inside the popcorn carts and saw the Oogie Boogie spinning and thought to look inside other ones!  Mariezp got a picture of Santa spinning the popcorn for her TR.  I didn't take any pictures of them, but NOW I know better for the next holiday trip!!!

As you know, I like Naples too - even though I ordered the same pizza on both visits and it was different each time!   I find their food to be very flavorful and tasty - certainly the portion sizes are great - and the service has always been good for us.  I have been surprised when I have read about other folks who have been there and hated Naples!  Not even just mildy disliked it but HATED it!  Isn't it amazing how different people can be in the same location and have a totally different experience and view it in such different ways?


----------



## travelmel

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Look! Real reindeer. Who knew!?



Melanie (*Disnygrl36*), these reindeer have a thing about photographing their backsides, don't they??? 

P.S. that is an inside joke as she has pics of their patoot's in her TR, too


----------



## travelmel

prettyprincessbelle said:


> We then had our picture taken in front of the wintery castle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then we got 2 hot chocolates and 2 churros and found a spot near IASW to watch the parade.
> 
> Oh yeah, I copied all that from the menu online. Don't want to fool you that I'm all shnazzy in Italian! *



YOU GUYS ARE SO CUTE! Shnazzy in Italian....


----------



## kaoden39

Okay question for the day.  My daughter the crazy Kevin Jonas fan wants to know if you ever noticed the hidden Mickey's in the Jonas Brothers logo?


----------



## bumbershoot

Just read the DLR portion of your report!  Silly and brainless me didn't know you had gone, I thought you were just going to the Jonas Bros concert (and if you told me you were going then I'm even scarier with the brainfree part).   

I did not know that Chuy was short for Jesus.  How did I not know this?  

Sorry you got so sick!

LOL at those "myspace" type pictures of yours...you actually look like Robert's Korean relatives with your hand gestures...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Yay!  More TR!  It has been so long!  You know, the first thing I noticed about the blonde lady in the green shirt/sweater with the Laughing Stock Co. is that she looks very much like Jenny McCarthy, with the way Jenny wears her hair these days and everything.  For a second I thought it was, but Jenny has a son so unless she was toting around someone else's daughter (it appears to be a little girl next to her), then I guess it is not Jenny!
> 
> What kind of camera do you use, Courtney?  The nighttime pictures do seem to come out pretty well.  Is it a point and shoot, or what kind is it?
> 
> I noticed those Teacups were much faster two weeks ago - even with mild spinning - than they were the last time I had been on them in 2000.  I used to be able to take some spinning but they have sped them up to the point where even a little is a lot!
> 
> I love the Scary Teddy!  I also have JUST begun to notice the popcorn carts and the various critters and characters spinning the popcorn inside.  See, that goes to show - no one person ever notices everything when they go to DLR.  We all see new things  (to us) every time, even if these things have been there for 50 years, and just 2 weeks ago was when I started to look inside the popcorn carts and saw the Oogie Boogie spinning and thought to look inside other ones!  Mariezp got a picture of Santa spinning the popcorn for her TR.  I didn't take any pictures of them, but NOW I know better for the next holiday trip!!!
> 
> As you know, I like Naples too - even though I ordered the same pizza on both visits and it was different each time!   I find their food to be very flavorful and tasty - certainly the portion sizes are great - and the service has always been good for us.  I have been surprised when I have read about other folks who have been there and hated Naples!  Not even just mildy disliked it but HATED it!  Isn't it amazing how different people can be in the same location and have a totally different experience and view it in such different ways?



Hola Sherry!!!!! 

The camera we use is Jesus' brother's. It's a Casio? It's a point and shoot! I really like it because it takes good night pictures. I usually take my Mom's Canon P&S and I hate it because the night shots come out horrible. That's the camera I took to the JB concert and you can tell the quality is different.

Yeah! We enjoy Naples a lot! It seems like a lot of the DTD restaurants people either love them or hate them.  



travelmel said:


> Melanie (*Disnygrl36*), these reindeer have a thing about photographing their backsides, don't they???
> 
> P.S. that is an inside joke as she has pics of their patoot's in her TR, too



 I noticed that on Melanie's too!!!! They like showing off their boooties!!!!  



travelmel said:


> YOU GUYS ARE SO CUTE! Shnazzy in Italian....



OMG. Thank you!   Everyone is always cute in front of the castle!!!   

  I had to copy and paste the menu because it's boring without picture!!!! I didn't want to fool you guys that I'm fluent in Italian!!!! lol. I WISH!



kaoden39 said:


> Okay question for the day.  My daughter the crazy Kevin Jonas fan wants to know if you ever noticed the hidden Mickey's in the Jonas Brothers logo?



Omg. Seriously? I have their CDs in my car, I'll check when I drive home! I never noticed that!!!  



bumbershoot said:


> Just read the DLR portion of your report!  Silly and brainless me didn't know you had gone, I thought you were just going to the Jonas Bros concert (and if you told me you were going then I'm even scarier with the brainfree part).
> 
> I did not know that Chuy was short for Jesus.  How did I not know this?
> 
> Sorry you got so sick!
> 
> LOL at those "myspace" type pictures of yours...you actually look like Robert's Korean relatives with your hand gestures...



Hi Molly!!!!

Yah! Chuy! Jesus' family on his Dad side calls him Chuyito (little Chuy) since his Dad is Jesus too. I just call him Jesus, lol. When we were coming through the turnstiles the CM scanning our APs said Happy Birthday to Jesus. Looked at his AP, looked at his Button and said "Uh, I thought your name is Jesus?" Jesus said "It is, but Chuy is short for Jesus" and then CM just looked at him all confused.  It was kind of funny!!

 Peace signs are so Asian. Jesus has smaller, slanted eyes and when we both do peace signs and squint our eyes we look like total Asian tourists...

People think I'm Korean sometimes....


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Omg. An update! Hi everyone!   So today will be the day I FINALLY finish this TR! And you want to know why? 1) We already have another trip in February and 2) I royally am horrible at TRs and keeping them up. So this needs to be finished so I can start the PTR for my next trip!!!!   (Uhh.. What happened to all the smileys? ---> They're all mixed up now! )

Okay... Ready.. Here we goooooo.....

Thursday, December 4 - DLR Day 4

So today's plan was to eat lunch, do a little shopping and go to DCA and get some corndogs to take home. This is usually our plan on our last day before we head home, but the same thing always happens every single dang time. We get sidetracked and end up leaving when the sun is setting. That is a no no! Hello? Someone (me!!!) needs to go to work the next day! So we were on a mission to leave the park before 2. Did we do it? 

So we got up early and packed our things. This was checking out of the Hojo day. And while I was getting ready, making sure we didn't forget everything and running around like a mad woman, what do you think Jesus is doing?






If anyone said watching football. You get 2 points.   

Oh and I made these for the Housekeeping to leave their tip in. Cute, huh?






One last shot of the Matterhorn out our wonderful view.






So I call the front desk to check us out, Jesus takes everything down stairs and packs it in his car and we just drive to the parking structure.

We got to DL first to grab some lunch and just check everything out. I wanted to take a trip to Fantasyland first so we made our way to the castle. But we were sidetracked (ha!) by this wonderful band.


























So after they were finished performing we made our way through Fantasyland and out the back towards Big Thunder Mountain. We then passed this very big headed cowboy. Jessie is there too, but you can't see her face.






We passed the Mark Twain.






Passed the Golden Horse Shoe.






Pass the Rivers of America (anyone guess where we're going yet?).






And we also passed (but I didn't take pictures of) Pirates, HMH and Splash and made it to our final destination....! Hungry Bear!






Yes, we're hungry.






...CONT...


----------



## kmab00

Yay you've returned!!   I didn't get a chance to eat at the Hungry Bear!  Maybe next time!!

I love how he's watching football...sounds like Jason!   

Can't wait to hear the rest!

 YAY for another trip in February!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So we ordered our food and tried to find a seat upstairs, but they had that section towards the back (and of course where we always sit) roped off, so we went downstairs to sit down there. While we were trying to get settled these guys were making a 
ruckus. 






I never knew Br'er Bear was a bad guy until like 2 weeks ago. I thought him and Br'er Rabbit were BFFs.  Duh. I guess I don't pay attention during the ride huh?  






I have no idea what the fox is doing right here.






Okay! On with the food porn. Jesus ordered the bacon cheeseburger with fries and I got a regular cheeseburger with apple slices. We also ordered onion rings and funnel cake to share. I don't have pictures of our burgers, but here's our funnel cake and onion rings.






After our meal we said goodbye to Disneyland.    And made our way to DCA. On our way out we saw the Goof.






I like this weather for DLR the best. Overcast and cold. Snuggly!  






First we had to make a stop for me.






We then walked to the castle in DCA... Duhh. Corn Dog Castle!






The poor Sun Wheel.






So I really REALLY wanted a pickle before we left. While Jesus was in line buying 12 corndogs, I walked alllll the way over on the other side by Bug's Land to go get myself a pickle. On the way I took a picture of TOT. I was briskly walking and trying to take a good picture, hence a little blurry.






AT LAST! A pickle! Okay, we can go now!






So we left..   Us on the tram back to the parking structure. I was really crying inside...






I'm not sure what time it was when we got on the freeway. But there was loads of traffic. And it took us forever to get home (not an hour!).

Here's Scary Teddy waiting for us to leave the parking structure.






And this is the last picture. A picture of LA while we were stuck in traffic.






I hope everyone enjoyed my TR!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I was just about to say NOooooooooooooo!!!  It can't end yet!  But then I remembered you are going to DLR in February so there will be another TR soon!   I had just replied to your post over in my TR, but then decided to stalk you over into this thread too!!

I also noticed the smilies are all reorganized and nothing is in the place it was before.

I agree with you - I love that cold and gloomy weather because it is fun to bundle up at DLR!  I just love DLR during that whole December period of time.  There is nothing like it!

I chuckled at the picture of Woody and his giant head!!  And Buzz lightyear had a small head and giant shoulders!

I have never eaten at Hungry Bear - or if I have, I don't remember it because it was so long ago.  I have heard mixed reviews on the food, but what you said you guys ordered sound so good right about now.  A burger, some onion rings and funnel cake!  Yum!

Oh, and by the way, I think that the little envelopes you made for Housekeeping are adorable!  I am sure they really appreciate when someone takes the time to make something a little special for them and personalize it.  That is a really sweet and thoughtful thing to do!  It's more personal than just leaving a five dollar bill on the table by itself!

Anyway, hurry up with this February trip so we can get a new installment of the TR with new pictures!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kmab00 said:


> Yay you've returned!!   I didn't get a chance to eat at the Hungry Bear!  Maybe next time!!
> 
> I love how he's watching football...sounds like Jason!
> 
> Can't wait to hear the rest!
> 
> YAY for another trip in February!!



 Hi Karen!!

You have to eat at the Hungry Bear! We really enjoy, but I've heard a lot of people don't really care for it...  

  For February!!!



Sherry E said:


> I was just about to say NOooooooooooooo!!!  It can't end yet!  But then I remembered you are going to DLR in February so there will be another TR soon!   I had just replied to your post over in my TR, but then decided to stalk you over into this thread too!!
> 
> I also noticed the smilies are all reorganized and nothing is in the place it was before.
> 
> I agree with you - I love that cold and gloomy weather because it is fun to bundle up at DLR!  I just love DLR during that whole December period of time.  There is nothing like it!
> 
> I chuckled at the picture of Woody and his giant head!!  And Buzz lightyear had a small head and giant shoulders!
> 
> I have never eaten at Hungry Bear - or if I have, I don't remember it because it was so long ago.  I have heard mixed reviews on the food, but what you said you guys ordered sound so good right about now.  A burger, some onion rings and funnel cake!  Yum!
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I think that the little envelopes you made for Housekeeping are adorable!  I am sure they really appreciate when someone takes the time to make something a little special for them and personalize it.  That is a really sweet and thoughtful thing to do!  It's more personal than just leaving a five dollar bill on the table by itself!
> 
> Anyway, hurry up with this February trip so we can get a new installment of the TR with new pictures!!



Hi-ya Sherry! I know, I'm sad this TR is over. I think that's why I was lagging.  

I'm excited for February!! I need to call the Hojo and make reservations this weekend. So like today!!  

I really like the Hungry Bear! So does Jesus. I'm a little weird when it comes to food though. I like everything and anything. I hardly get sick to my stomach, even when everyone else is because of food. So I pretty much like everything and am happy with anything. But Hungry Bear is goood! They just have burgers. But I have heard mixed reviews here about that place. You should go try it!!

I made those envelopes a long time ago and for some reason we never used them. I'm glad because I know I would be so happy if I got one of those!

Sherry! When's your next trip!!!


----------



## julezdisney

Great trip report, honey! Loved it- thanks for finishing this one!  

Yay for next month! I'm so jealous!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

julezdisney said:


> Great trip report, honey! Loved it- thanks for finishing this one!
> 
> Yay for next month! I'm so jealous!



Hi Julia! I should get an award for finishing this!!!


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Sherry! When's your next trip!!!



I don't know yet.  I have nothing in the works at the moment.  But I figure as long as I have the AP, I will have to make a solo trip or two to DLR for the day at some point (that is, if I don't hop into the Ladies Only trip at the last minute).  I'll try to go on my birthday, but not sure if I will be able to if I am working.  And then, possibly another Halloweentime weekend trip - I have to see what DLR does with the HMH this year, or IF they do the overlay, since the HM 40th anniversary is this year and they may skip it.  If they don't do the overlay, I may skip DLR for Halloweentime this year and just aim for a Holiday trip.  I will have to play it by ear and see how things go with $$$.  But I think I would like to try the Hungry Bear restaurant at some point!!  That and Whitewater Snacks.

It would be cool if DLR really decked itself out for ALL the fun holidays, like if they had fun Valentine's and Easter decorations everywhere, and a bunch of green stuff for St. Patrick's Day, etc.  But those holidays are not important enough, I guess.


----------



## kmab00

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hi Julia! I should get an award for finishing this!!!



 I was so just thinking the same thing!!

Congratulations on finishing your trip report!!!!!!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Yay!! You finished the TR! 

I'm sooo jealous that you got the scary teddy! I SOOO want one. Not the small one you have though, I want the bigger one. I never seem to find them selling it at DLR  

Oh well! I love your pic of goofy with the little boy. TOo cute! Oh, and I'm so jealous you got to see the California with the candy cane stripes on 'em! When we went, it wasn't up! BLeh. OH WELL!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh did those striped letters come down before January 4th?  I assumed they stayed up until the rest of the decorations came down.  I was glad I got some shots with them too, because I had ignored them in 12/07 and they will be gone soon enough!

Anyway, Courtney, did you realize that this TR thread has had more than 20,500 views???  Way to go, girl!   That makes it one of the most active (and I guess, popular) Trip Reports currently in circulation!  You have surpassed a whole bunch of people....and to think, you kept us all waiting so long for the conclusion!!  Meanwhile, you had all these people (many of them lurking, I suppose) waiting eagerly for you to come back!!  Your February trip will likely bring in a whole new crop of readers!!  

This is a totally dumb question, but maybe someone can answer since I couldn't figure it out on the boards.  I am sure it must be really easy and I am missing something.  If I want to insert a link to my TR in my signature (and I already have the standard one) with a different name or title - like yours, Courtney - how do I do that?  I only know to copy and paste the existing link, but how do I actually make a link that's called what I want it to be called, like even if just to call it "Trip Report"? I found instructions somewhere on DIS, but they didn't seem to make sense.  Again, it must be really easy, but I have never had to do that before for any reason so am not sure of the steps!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> I don't know yet.  I have nothing in the works at the moment.  But I figure as long as I have the AP, I will have to make a solo trip or two to DLR for the day at some point (that is, if I don't hop into the Ladies Only trip at the last minute).  I'll try to go on my birthday, but not sure if I will be able to if I am working.  And then, possibly another Halloweentime weekend trip - I have to see what DLR does with the HMH this year, or IF they do the overlay, since the HM 40th anniversary is this year and they may skip it.  If they don't do the overlay, I may skip DLR for Halloweentime this year and just aim for a Holiday trip.  I will have to play it by ear and see how things go with $$$.  But I think I would like to try the Hungry Bear restaurant at some point!!  That and Whitewater Snacks.
> 
> It would be cool if DLR really decked itself out for ALL the fun holidays, like if they had fun Valentine's and Easter decorations everywhere, and a bunch of green stuff for St. Patrick's Day, etc.  But those holidays are not important enough, I guess.



We changed our next trip from February to May. So I totally know what you mean about the job issue depending if you take a trip. We were originally planning to go in February and May for my birthday, but Jesus AND me are in the process of finding new jobs. I have to take a test for one I applied for in 2 weeks and Jesus has a meeting thing for one next week. We both thought IF we get the jobs February wouldn't be the best time to ask for time off. So May it is! My birthday is on the 1st. So we're planning April 30th through the 3rd most likely. Plus that gives me money to save and to catch up on stuff.

I totally think you should take a solo trip! I think it would be so much fun for you, Sherry!!

Oh yeah, I really want to eat at White Water Snacks too!!! 



kmab00 said:


> I was so just thinking the same thing!!
> 
> Congratulations on finishing your trip report!!!!!!!



I know! Wooohoooo!!!!!!   



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Yay!! You finished the TR!
> 
> I'm sooo jealous that you got the scary teddy! I SOOO want one. Not the small one you have though, I want the bigger one. I never seem to find them selling it at DLR
> 
> Oh well! I love your pic of goofy with the little boy. TOo cute! Oh, and I'm so jealous you got to see the California with the candy cane stripes on 'em! When we went, it wasn't up! BLeh. OH WELL!



I didn't even see the big Scary Teddy! Or I would have gotten that one!!!!

Jasmine! Are you guys going back for your birthday? Or the end of May? I remember hearing (seeing?) you say (type?) you were going Memorial Day weekend? We changed our days to May and it's just toooo far away!!!



Sherry E said:


> Oh did those striped letters come down before January 4th?  I assumed they stayed up until the rest of the decorations came down.  I was glad I got some shots with them too, because I had ignored them in 12/07 and they will be gone soon enough!
> 
> Anyway, Courtney, did you realize that this TR thread has had more than 20,500 views???  Way to go, girl!   That makes it one of the most active (and I guess, popular) Trip Reports currently in circulation!  You have surpassed a whole bunch of people....and to think, you kept us all waiting so long for the conclusion!!  Meanwhile, you had all these people (many of them lurking, I suppose) waiting eagerly for you to come back!!  Your February trip will likely bring in a whole new crop of readers!!
> 
> This is a totally dumb question, but maybe someone can answer since I couldn't figure it out on the boards.  I am sure it must be really easy and I am missing something.  If I want to insert a link to my TR in my signature (and I already have the standard one) with a different name or title - like yours, Courtney - how do I do that?  I only know to copy and paste the existing link, but how do I actually make a link that's called what I want it to be called, like even if just to call it "Trip Report"? I found instructions somewhere on DIS, but they didn't seem to make sense.  Again, it must be really easy, but I have never had to do that before for any reason so am not sure of the steps!!



I know!! I have so many page views!!!! Thank you everyone!!    

I bet that my title says *JONAS BROTHERS CONCERT* has A LOT to do with it though!!  

Okay! So let me see if I can explain it. Go to your User CP and to the part where you edit your siggie. And say you want to name your siggie "Sherry's totally awesome TR" (or whatever). Type whatever you want to name it and highlight it. Then you click up there the little globe with the link. Copy and paste the link of your TR into the little box. Viola! It should have the name of your link along with the link it self. Does that make sense?


----------



## mommaU4

Great TR Courtney! I've really enjoyed reading along and seeing all your pics. I can't wait to be back at Disney. And I bet you can't either. Glad to hear you've already got another trip in the works.


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Okay! So let me see if I can explain it. Go to your User CP and to the part where you edit your siggie. And say you want to name your siggie "Sherry's totally awesome TR" (or whatever). Type whatever you want to name it and highlight it. Then you click up there the little globe with the link. Copy and paste the link of your TR into the little box. Viola! It should have the name of your link along with the link it self. Does that make sense?



You explained it perfectly!  I tested it out and it worked!  Of course, then I wasn't sure what I wanted to call the TR, so I left it as it originally was for the moment until I decide, but at least I know HOW to change the title now!!!  I knew it had to be something simple, but the instructions I found somewhere were too complicated!!  Thank you, Courtney!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

mommaU4 said:


> Great TR Courtney! I've really enjoyed reading along and seeing all your pics. I can't wait to be back at Disney. And I bet you can't either. Glad to hear you've already got another trip in the works.



Hi Beth!!!! How are you? Are you totally excited for the Girls Only Trip!? I'm excited to follow along with your TR!!  



Sherry E said:


> You explained it perfectly!  I tested it out and it worked!  Of course, then I wasn't sure what I wanted to call the TR, so I left it as it originally was for the moment until I decide, but at least I know HOW to change the title now!!!  I knew it had to be something simple, but the instructions I found somewhere were too complicated!!  Thank you, Courtney!!



Yay! I'm glad you got it Sherry! You're very very welcome!!


----------



## mommaU4

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hi Beth!!!! How are you? Are you totally excited for the Girls Only Trip!? I'm excited to follow along with your TR!!


Yep! I'm very excited! I wish you were coming though. (pouts) One of these times you've got to make it!!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I didn't even see the big Scary Teddy! Or I would have gotten that one!!!!
> 
> Jasmine! Are you guys going back for your birthday? Or the end of May? I remember hearing (seeing?) you say (type?) you were going Memorial Day weekend? We changed our days to May and it's just toooo far away!!!



I've seen them sell the scary teddy online, and I think I'm gonna have to get that one. Shame though because I TOTALLY wanted to get one from DL!

My family that I brought on our October trip (from my mom's side, a.k.a. not the filipinos) want to go around Memorial Day, so its gonna be around then. Although, I kind of feel like going for my birthday as well (its on the 16th). I was thinking about driving and just staying there over night and then going  home the next day because I do want to take advantage of the fun card. Who knows though! 

That sucks that you're gonna have to push back your trip, but its totally understandable. I don't know how I will manage to have money PERIOD, but I'm still going to try my hardest!


----------



## Disney owl

great report thanks for sharing


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

mommaU4 said:


> Yep! I'm very excited! I wish you were coming though. (pouts) One of these times you've got to make it!!!



I know!! *pouts with Beth*  



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I've seen them sell the scary teddy online, and I think I'm gonna have to get that one. Shame though because I TOTALLY wanted to get one from DL!
> 
> My family that I brought on our October trip (from my mom's side, a.k.a. not the filipinos) want to go around Memorial Day, so its gonna be around then. Although, I kind of feel like going for my birthday as well (its on the 16th). I was thinking about driving and just staying there over night and then going  home the next day because I do want to take advantage of the fun card. Who knows though!
> 
> That sucks that you're gonna have to push back your trip, but its totally understandable. I don't know how I will manage to have money PERIOD, but I'm still going to try my hardest!



Get one! Mine's cute! He sits on my night stand!!  

You should go for your birthday!! That's a FREE $69! Do you know what you can buy at Disneyland for $69!? Hell-o? A lot!!!  My AP expires on your birthday!  

I know. I'm sad we have to push back our trip. I'm trying to BEG my Mom for her and I to go in March. But we'll see knowing how that lady is.  



Disney owl said:


> great report thanks for sharing



Thank you for reading and commenting!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hi everyone!!  

So I mentioned earlier we were going to go in February, well now we're just going in May! For only the BEST day ever! My 22nd birthday! (Friday, May 1st!!) Woohoo!!!   

My birthday is on a Friday and so we're planning on going Thursday through Sunday. I really want my parents to meet us there on Saturday. Hopefully even Friday night. So we'll see what happens with that!

I feel like I'm dying because it's seriously been awhile since we've been to DLR! I need to go ASAP.  

I already know we'll be staying at the Hojo, having Minnie and Friend's Breakfast at the Plaza Inn on the day of my birthday and I want to do Woody's BBQ whatever. I want my BBQ!!  

Everyone come say hi! I have a ton of views and I want people to come say to me!!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> So I mentioned earlier we were going to go in February, well now we're just going in May! For only the BEST day ever! My 22nd birthday! (Friday, May 1st!!) Woohoo!!!
> 
> My birthday is on a Friday and so we're planning on going Thursday through Sunday. I really want my parents to meet us there on Saturday. Hopefully even Friday night. So we'll see what happens with that!
> 
> I feel like I'm dying because it's seriously been awhile since we've been to DLR! I need to go ASAP.
> 
> I already know we'll be staying at the Hojo, having Minnie and Friend's Breakfast at the Plaza Inn on the day of my birthday and I want to do Woody's BBQ whatever. I want my BBQ!!
> 
> Everyone come say hi! I have a ton of views and I want people to come say to me!!




Hi


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Hi



Hiiii Michele!!!!!!!! How ya doing?! I love your siggie!! Too cute!


----------



## merrrydeath

Ahem... I have read all your trip reports and enjoyed them a lot. It's nice to see someone else around my age appreciate Disneyland. I feel like in the late teens/early twenties people get a little "too cool" for Disney.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

merrrydeath said:


> Ahem... I have read all your trip reports and enjoyed them a lot. It's nice to see someone else around my age appreciate Disneyland. I feel like in the late teens/early twenties people get a little "too cool" for Disney.



Hi! Welcome!!!   

There's a couple of us on the Dis that are in our late teens/early twenties. Check out Jasmine's (WazowskiLover) TR too.  

A lot of my friends/co-workers that are my age are like "What the heck? Disneyland? I don't get it..."  Oh well! Too bad for you!!


----------



## daisy_77

I don't think I posted yet...but I *loved* your TR and I am really excited for you getting to go on your b-day!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hiiii Michele!!!!!!!! How ya doing?! I love your siggie!! Too cute!



Thank you!  I am excited to read another one of your trip reports.


----------



## merrrydeath

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hi! Welcome!!!
> 
> There's a couple of us on the Dis that are in our late teens/early twenties. Check out Jasmine's (WazowskiLover) TR too.
> 
> A lot of my friends/co-workers that are my age are like "What the heck? Disneyland? I don't get it..."  Oh well! Too bad for you!!



I've already checked hers out. I'm a stealthy lurker! 

I know, my coworkers think I am NUTS to want to go to Disneyland for my 21st instead of have them take me around to the bars. Pfftt, not a tough choice for me.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you!  I am excited to read another one of your trip reports.



Oh no thank YOU! You are just too sweet!   



merrrydeath said:


> I've already checked hers out. I'm a stealthy lurker!
> 
> I know, my coworkers think I am NUTS to want to go to Disneyland for my 21st instead of have them take me around to the bars. Pfftt, not a tough choice for me.



Jasmine is an awesome girl!!! Jasssyyy! We're talking about you over here!!  

I know. Last year, everyone was like "wth? You're not going to Vegas?" HECK NO PEOPLE! Disneyland FOR ME!!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Oh no thank YOU! You are just too sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine is an awesome girl!!! Jasssyyy! We're talking about you over here!!
> 
> I know. Last year, everyone was like "wth? You're not going to Vegas?" HECK NO PEOPLE! Disneyland FOR ME!!!



WHOA WHOA WHOA !!! 

Where have I been ??? 

Thanks ladies  I know exactly what you mean about going to DLR instead of somewhere more party-like. Not a big thing for me, so no thank you ! I was also talking to my dad at the kitchen table last night during dinner about DLR and he said "if you keep researching and finding out all you can about DL, you're going to get tired of it!" 

NO WAY. Thats impossible!!!


OHHH BTW, I've OFFICIALLY decided that I'm doing Woody's Roundup Cookout for my birthday lunch  WOOOO!!! Yay for BBQ


----------



## merrrydeath

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Thanks ladies  I know exactly what you mean about going to DLR instead of somewhere more party-like. Not a big thing for me, so no thank you ! I was also talking to my dad at the kitchen table last night during dinner about DLR and he said "if you keep researching and finding out all you can about DL, you're going to get tired of it!"
> 
> NO WAY. Thats impossible!!!


If anything, researching makes me more excited to go each time because I learn about new stuff that I want to try.


----------



## travelmel

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I never knew Br'er Bear was a bad guy until like 2 weeks ago. I thought him and Br'er Rabbit were BFFs.  Duh. I guess I don't pay attention during the ride huh?
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed my TR!!!    [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



OMG THAT IS SO FUNNY!!!! You are too cute.... BFF's!!!!!!   

 


LOL  

I loved your fried food porn.... breakfast of champions (onion rings, funnel cakes, and a pickle for dessert) LOL  I love it!


----------



## Sherry E

Courtney, I thought of you last night when I was watching the Grammy Awards and the Jonas Brothers came on to perform with Stevie Wonder.  Anyway, I have been wrapped up in scanning, uploading and posting TONS of old DLR pictures over on my TR thread for the last few days, and now I finally have a bit of a break in that activity so I can get caught up on your TR and others that I subscribed to.  Your trip for May is still on, right?

Oh, and by the way - while lots of my friends were cavorting in more party-like places for their birthdays or New Year's over the years, I still wanted to be at Disneyland.  Even now, at 41 years old, I know Mardi Gras is taking place in New Orleans this month, women my age (cougars!) will be down in Palm Springs or Florida for Spring Break, scamming on younger men, and Las Vegas (which I love) is just five hours away from here, and I STILL would rather be at DLR (or Catalina, which is relatively laid back and low key and not too wild and party-like)!!!  I think DLR lovers just either 'get' it about Disneyland from an early age and it sticks for their whole life, or they just kind of go through a Disney phase, and then outgrow it later on in years in favor of more party-like places.  Most of my friends are more Disney-phase people rather than real, hardcore Disneyland lovers for life!!

What are you and Jesus doing for Valentine's Day?  Are you guys big on Valentine's Day or do you not care?  He seems like he treats you well, so I would guess he will do something for you!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA !!!
> 
> Where have I been ???
> 
> Thanks ladies  I know exactly what you mean about going to DLR instead of somewhere more party-like. Not a big thing for me, so no thank you ! I was also talking to my dad at the kitchen table last night during dinner about DLR and he said "if you keep researching and finding out all you can about DL, you're going to get tired of it!"
> 
> NO WAY. Thats impossible!!!
> 
> 
> OHHH BTW, I've OFFICIALLY decided that I'm doing Woody's Roundup Cookout for my birthday lunch  WOOOO!!! Yay for BBQ



Im not a big fan of party-ing hard either. I must be boring. Jesus is the same way too. Were a boring old married couple who like to watch movies at home in our PJs and go to Disneyland! WOO!!!!!!!! 

My Mom says the same thing! Im like no way, lady!!!!!!!!!

Yay!!! Im going to Woodys Roundup Cookout for my birthday too!!! I told Jesus we HAVE to!!! Maybe that Saturday *if* my parents meet us there! Woohoo for Woody!! And BBQ!!!!!!



merrrydeath said:


> If anything, researching makes me more excited to go each time because I learn about new stuff that I want to try.



Seriously! It really really does! Researching that new BBQ is making me sooo exciting! And hungry!!!



travelmel said:


> OMG THAT IS SO FUNNY!!!! You are too cute.... BFF's!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I loved your fried food porn.... breakfast of champions (onion rings, funnel cakes, and a pickle for dessert) LOL  I love it!



 !!!!! I seriously thought they were friends and they didnt like Brer Fox!!! I was listening to a Disneyland podcast and the CM was talking about Splash and the storyline and saying that Brer Rabbit is running from BOTH Brer Fox and Bear. I was like WHAT?!!?! My whole LIFE has been a LIE NOW!!!!!!! AHHH!! 

I know! Isnt that the BEST breakfast!!! LOL..



Sherry E said:


> Courtney, I thought of you last night when I was watching the Grammy Awards and the Jonas Brothers came on to perform with Stevie Wonder.  Anyway, I have been wrapped up in scanning, uploading and posting TONS of old DLR pictures over on my TR thread for the last few days, and now I finally have a bit of a break in that activity so I can get caught up on your TR and others that I subscribed to.  Your trip for May is still on, right?
> 
> Oh, and by the way - while lots of my friends were cavorting in more party-like places for their birthdays or New Year's over the years, I still wanted to be at Disneyland.  Even now, at 41 years old, I know Mardi Gras is taking place in New Orleans this month, women my age (cougars!) will be down in Palm Springs or Florida for Spring Break, scamming on younger men, and Las Vegas (which I love) is just five hours away from here, and I STILL would rather be at DLR (or Catalina, which is relatively laid back and low key and not too wild and party-like)!!!  I think DLR lovers just either 'get' it about Disneyland from an early age and it sticks for their whole life, or they just kind of go through a Disney phase, and then outgrow it later on in years in favor of more party-like places.  Most of my friends are more Disney-phase people rather than real, hardcore Disneyland lovers for life!!
> 
> What are you and Jesus doing for Valentine's Day?  Are you guys big on Valentine's Day or do you not care?  He seems like he treats you well, so I would guess he will do something for you!!



Yay Jonas Brothers!!!!!!!! Ive been trying to convince SOMEONE to go with me to see the 3-D movie concert! BUT NOOOOO! No one wants to go with me! Not my Mom, Dad or Jesus! WHAT THE HEEZY!!!!!

Yes May trip is still on!! The Hojo doesnt have that weekend for the Entertainment rate. Im kind of bummed. But hopefully it comes up.

I think we get it too. Its unexplainable!

I love Valentines Day! Were going to go to Applebees for dinner. Romantic, huh? Theyre closing ALL the Applebees in our county, so Jesus wants to eat some chicken stuff he always gets there before they take them away. Were also going to go see Coraline in 3-D! Im excited because the movie looks so cute! And good!! He treats me very good! I dont know what surprises he has in store though! I dont even know what Im getting him!! Doh!


----------



## kaoden39

I pre-bought tickets to go to see the movie with my daughter Kody.  She is so excited.  Kevin huge and in 3D.  She is in hog heaven.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> I pre-bought tickets to go to see the movie with my daughter Kody.  She is so excited.  Kevin huge and in 3D.  She is in hog heaven.



OMG! Lucky!!! Tell to her have a blast!! And give Kevin a 3-D hug from me too!!!!!  

The movie may be another solo mission for me! This time in 3-D! Woohoo!!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> OMG! Lucky!!! Tell to her have a blast!! And give Kevin a 3-D hug from me too!!!!!
> 
> The movie may be another solo mission for me! This time in 3-D! Woohoo!!



Kody is so excited.  And she has this other band she likes, I don't know if you have heard of Family Force Five but they are a Christian Rap group.  She got their message phone number from their myspace and called them.  Twice, the first time to say she loved them and their accents and the second time to say that she was going to their concert in San Francisco because here cousin is taking her.  Well they called her back.  They left a message for her.  I thought she was gonna cry.  She video taped the message and put it on youtube.  Ah yes another obsession.


----------



## Sherry E

Courtney, how was Valentine's Day for you and Jesus?  Did you stick to the Applebees and Coraline schedule, or did he switch it up and surprise you with something else?


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Im not a big fan of party-ing hard either. I must be boring. Jesus is the same way too. Were a boring old married couple who like to watch movies at home in our PJs and go to Disneyland! WOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> My Mom says the same thing! Im like no way, lady!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yay!!! Im going to Woodys Roundup Cookout for my birthday too!!! I told Jesus we HAVE to!!! Maybe that Saturday *if* my parents meet us there! Woohoo for Woody!! And BBQ!!!!!!



I know! Recently I went to a couple of house parties from my co-worker's friends and I got totally plastered. That was last month and I haven't had a drink since! It was fun, but nothing I'd like to get used to. Woody's Roundup Cookout sounds fantastic  We'll both have fun!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

OOO  

Coraline! I watched that last week with my cousins Rj & Jesse (the brothers). I enjoyed it. I don't want to give anything away. It was a bit slow, but I would love to go watch it again. In fact, I might do that


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Kody is so excited.  And she has this other band she likes, I don't know if you have heard of Family Force Five but they are a Christian Rap group.  She got their message phone number from their myspace and called them.  Twice, the first time to say she loved them and their accents and the second time to say that she was going to their concert in San Francisco because here cousin is taking her.  Well they called her back.  They left a message for her.  I thought she was gonna cry.  She video taped the message and put it on youtube.  Ah yes another obsession.



Omg! How awesome for her!! I would cry if one of my favorite bands called me!! That is like ultimate fangirl HEAVEN! Woo! You go, Kody!!   



Sherry E said:


> Courtney, how was Valentine's Day for you and Jesus?  Did you stick to the Applebees and Coraline schedule, or did he switch it up and surprise you with something else?



We ended up changing plans! So the Applebees in our town closed in January!!  We thought they were still open. So then we decided to go to Mimi's Cafe here in town. Well, then Jesus' parents invited us with them to go eat at this super awesome Mexican place a couple cities over. So we tagged along and had a wonderful time! We didn't go see Coraline because we got home from dinner too late. But we're going to next weekend probably! I really want to see it!!

Jesus made me chocolate covered strawberries and he bought me super cute pair of shoes! Yay!!!



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I know! Recently I went to a couple of house parties from my co-worker's friends and I got totally plastered. That was last month and I haven't had a drink since! It was fun, but nothing I'd like to get used to. Woody's Roundup Cookout sounds fantastic  We'll both have fun!



Omg. Speaking of getting plastered. On Saturday night we went with Jesus' parents. I had 2 margaritas. I was getting a little buzzed, but I was okay. As soon as we stood up to go home. Oh no. I was tossed. So I was fine in the car ride home. I was trying not to talk because I'm sure I sounded like a lame. Well where we went to eat was about 25 minutes from home. I got totally car sick. We went in Jesus' parent's truck and I usually do get car sick in that truck because the ride is so bumpy. OH BOY. As soon as we got home. I was walking to to the front door, "Jesus I don't feel good.". He's like "Are you going to throw up?". "YES". So he tells me to go to the grass and I totally yacked up my dinner.  NOOOO... But dinner was SOOO good!!  I was totally embarrassed. Jesus' parents were laughing at me. His brothers were standing at the front door laughing.    Never again.



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> OOO
> 
> Coraline! I watched that last week with my cousins Rj & Jesse (the brothers). I enjoyed it. I don't want to give anything away. It was a bit slow, but I would love to go watch it again. In fact, I might do that



YES! I want to go see it so bad! It looks good! We have free movie ticket voucher things, so hopefully we can go next weekend!


----------



## Sherry E

Any man who will go and buy you cute pairs of shoes is definitely a keeper!  But we already knew he was.  

Watch out for those maragaritas, Courtney!  They sneak up on you!  Also, the fruity, frothy, sweet things like daiquiris and pina coladas (and some of those drinks with names that I can't say on this board ) are dangerous too, because they almost taste like they have no alcohol, but you sure do feel the effects after a couple of them!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Any man who will go and buy you cute pairs of shoes is definitely a keeper!  But we already knew he was.
> 
> Watch out for those maragaritas, Courtney!  They sneak up on you!  Also, the fruity, frothy, sweet things like daiquiris and pina coladas (and some of those drinks with names that I can't say on this board ) are dangerous too, because they almost taste like they have no alcohol, but you sure do feel the effects after a couple of them!



I know!! Isn't he great!    

Omg. And I love fruity foo-foo drinks. For that reason because you can't taste anything!!  

Sherry, how's the weather in LA? Cloudy and rainy like it is here? It's clearing up a bit though!


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I know!! Isn't he great!
> 
> Omg. And I love fruity foo-foo drinks. For that reason because you can't taste anything!!
> 
> Sherry, how's the weather in LA? Cloudy and rainy like it is here? It's clearing up a bit though!



It was pouring early this morning and off and on yesterday, but now it has pretty much stopped raining and is just cloudy off and on.  I have been staring at the sky periodically for the last couple of days ever since I saw that meteor on the news.  I don't know if I keep expecting to see one flying through the air or what.  Did you see that?  It was in Texas over the weekend, and someone was filming something else on the street, and all of a sudden this fireball goes flying across the sky.  It was a meteor, and no one saw it coming.  It just appeared out of nowhere.  At first nobody knew what it was and they thought it might be satellite debris, but it turned out to be a meteor.  Scary!  So now I keep looking out the window like I expect to see one!!

Make sure to watch (or record) the Barbara Walters post-Oscar special this coming Sunday.  One of the 4 interviews for the show she is doing is with the Jonas Brothers!  It is tough to record her show, though, because the Oscars never run according to schedule so her special airs later that what the guide says and you may not catch the whole thing.

If I am going to drink at all, I like fruity foo-foo drinks too - and I hate the taste of alcohol in everything, so the fruitier and foo-fooier, the better!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Oh! I heard about the flying fire ball!! Nothing cool like that happens over here! We need a spaceship or something to fly across our sky!!

Yeah! I'm going to try DVR anything Jonas Brothers! I'll keep an eye out! Thank you for telling me! My Mom made me YouTube when they were on the Ellen show playing blindfolded musical chairs. Omg! It was hilarious  

Oh! So Jesus and I are convincing my parents to go to DLR for the weekend of April 11th and 12th. I'm really excited because I think they're going to say yes!!


----------



## pmama

Enjoying your TR. Love your writing style. Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

pmama said:


> Enjoying your TR. Love your writing style. Looking forward to reading more.



Thank you so much!!!  

Welcome!!!


----------



## kaoden39

I just came home from the Jonas Brothers movie!  Joe and Kevin without shirts.....


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> I just came home from the Jonas Brothers movie!  Joe and Kevin without shirts.....



Omg!! How was it?? Did Kody have a blast?!?!   

I was begging BEGGING my parents to take me to the midnight showing at the El Capitan in LA and guess who was there? The Jonas Brother's themselves?! MAN!! I should have went alone!!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Okay everybody! My birthday trip is a for sure GO!!!!!

I booked the hotel. 3 nights at the Desert Inn and Suites. We never stayed there before, but it looks decent enough. It's a huge plus it's right across the street. 

Now we're officially 58 (yeah? 58?) days away!!!!!!!!    

I can already make our PS's. But I'll wait a little bit. We know for sure we want to eat breakfast at the Plaza Inn. Jesus is telling me we'll eat at PCH Grill with Lilo and Stitch, but 2 character meals in 1 week is stretching it budget wise, but we'll see. I really want to do the BBQ at Big Thunder Ranch.

Yay!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Omg!! How was it?? Did Kody have a blast?!?!
> 
> I was begging BEGGING my parents to take me to the midnight showing at the El Capitan in LA and guess who was there? The Jonas Brother's themselves?! MAN!! I should have went alone!!!!!



Kody would have loved, loved, loved to be at the same theater as Kevin.  Of course Kevin might not have liked it too much.  It was good for what it was.  Kody on the other hand says it was excellent.  Only that she thinks that Kevin shoul have been in it more!


----------



## DizNee Luver

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Okay everybody! My birthday trip is a for sure GO!!!!!
> 
> I booked the hotel. 3 nights at the Desert Inn and Suites. We never stayed there before, but it looks decent enough. It's a huge plus it's right across the street.



Glad to see you went ahead & booked.  We really didn't mind the Desert Inn, just the one problem with the water, but roomy & comfy for everyone.  You'll definately like the location!!  Doesn't get much easier than being at the crosswalk!  

I hope those 58 days go quicker than my last 6 will....lol


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Kody would have loved, loved, loved to be at the same theater as Kevin.  Of course Kevin might not have liked it too much.  It was good for what it was.  Kody on the other hand says it was excellent.  Only that she thinks that Kevin shoul have been in it more!



Oh! I don't think I told you! When I was waiting in line with my parents for the concert, there was a group of about 4 or 5 little girls in front of us. They were probably 8 or 9. Well they were all there with this one girl's Dad. And he was talking to them and he said "Omg, Kevin is sooo dreamy!". Joking around. Well all the girl's went. "Omg, NOOO!" And the guy's daughter was like "Dad, Kevin is the LEAST dreamy out of all of them!!!" And the Dad laughed and said sorry. My Mom said out loud, "Courtney! Don't you like Kevin?" I looked at the little girls they were all looking at me (including the Dad) and I was like "Yes!! Kevin is the dreamiest!!!"  The Dad told me "Thank you!!" And my parents laughed while the little girls looked at me like I was nuts. Oh well! I like Kevin!!!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Oh! I don't think I told you! When I was waiting in line with my parents for the concert, there was a group of about 4 or 5 little girls in front of us. They were probably 8 or 9. Well they were all there with this one girl's Dad. And he was talking to them and he said "Omg, Kevin is sooo dreamy!". Joking around. Well all the girl's went. "Omg, NOOO!" And the guy's daughter was like "Dad, Kevin is the LEAST dreamy out of all of them!!!" And the Dad laughed and said sorry. My Mom said out loud, "Courtney! Don't you like Kevin?" I looked at the little girls they were all looking at me (including the Dad) and I was like "Yes!! Kevin is the dreamiest!!!"  The Dad told me "Thank you!!" And my parents laughed while the little girls looked at me like I was nuts. Oh well! I like Kevin!!!



Oh our house is shrine to Kevin.  My husband screams "Kevin"  all the time.  It just ticjkles her pink.  Kevin seems to have a good sense of humor, actually they seems to all be like normal brothers they tease each other and do the looks of death to each other.  My only complaint from the movie is the 3D of the audience and their glow sticks and waving their arms  made sea sick.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Oh our house is shrine to Kevin.  My husband screams "Kevin"  all the time.  It just ticjkles her pink.  Kevin seems to have a good sense of humor, actually they seems to all be like normal brothers they tease each other and do the looks of death to each other.  My only complaint from the movie is the 3D of the audience and their glow sticks and waving their arms  made sea sick.



Yay for Kevin!!  

I bet!!! I'm excited to go see it! I'm begging my Mom to go. She said she'd bring a sign that said "Joe I love your flat ironed hair!"


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

DizNee Luver said:


> Glad to see you went ahead & booked.  We really didn't mind the Desert Inn, just the one problem with the water, but roomy & comfy for everyone.  You'll definately like the location!!  Doesn't get much easier than being at the crosswalk!
> 
> I hope those 58 days go quicker than my last 6 will....lol



I missed your post! Ach!

Yeah we booked! I haven't received a confirmation email, so if I don't get one I'm going to call cause I want one!

I'm soo excited!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Yay for Kevin!!
> 
> I bet!!! I'm excited to go see it! I'm begging my Mom to go. She said she'd bring a sign that said "Joe I love your flat ironed hair!"



I was so surprised you actually get to see Joe's hair somewhat curly in the movie.  I figured that he wouldn't allow it.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> I was so surprised you actually get to see Joe's hair somewhat curly in the movie.  I figured that he wouldn't allow it.



I've been seeing him on TV like that lately. He's getting jealous the other 2 have curly hair and now he wants curly hair!  

I bumped your PTR with a pic of Kevin for Kody!!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I've been seeing him on TV like that lately. He's getting jealous the other 2 have curly hair and now he wants curly hair!
> 
> I bumped your PTR with a pic of Kevin for Kody!!



Well, maybe he realized that girls like to run their fingers through curly hair. 

I know Kody was looking over my shoulder and was thrilled.  She is going to comment when she comes online.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Well, maybe he realized that girls like to run their fingers through curly hair.
> 
> I know Kody was looking over my shoulder and was thrilled.  She is going to comment when she comes online.



Probably!!!  

Woo!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So! Hi everyone!!!!

I wanted to add that we changed our hotel to the hotel Menage. Jesus found this hotel for so much cheaper, so we changed it the other day. I'm excited because it looks really nice!

I also wanted to add that April 10th and 11th Jesus and I will be going to the parks with his family (Mom, Dad, brother #1 [17 years old] and brother #2 [15 years old]). We're both very excited! His family hasn't been to DLR in so so long!! It's going to be really nice to experience the park with people who don't go often.


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> So! Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> I wanted to add that we changed our hotel to the hotel Menage. Jesus found this hotel for so much cheaper, so we changed it the other day. I'm excited because it looks really nice!
> 
> I also wanted to add that April 10th and 11th Jesus and I will be going to the parks with his family (Mom, Dad, brother #1 [17 years old] and brother #2 [15 years old]). We're both very excited! His family hasn't been to DLR in so so long!! It's going to be really nice to experience the park with people who don't go often.



Yay!  April is right around the corner!!!  Woo hoo!  Are Jesus' parents fun?  Do you think you all will split up into two groups (like you and Jesus and the two brothers in one group and the parents in another group, kind of going off on their own), or do you think everyone will pretty much be on the same page in terms of where to go, what to ride, what to see, where to eat, etc.?  Or if Jesus' parents are not up for doing some things you guys want to do, will you just kind of modify the plans and skip some things you would normally do on that trip?  I wondered because I think it was Jasmine who was saying at one point that it can sometimes be kind of limiting when you go with parents or other people who aren't on the same page, and it can slow things down.  But some parents and families can be way more fun than expected!

Where in the heck is the Menage hotel?  Is that nearby to DLR, or can you only get there by car?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Yay!  April is right around the corner!!!  Woo hoo!  Are Jesus' parents fun?  Do you think you all will split up into two groups (like you and Jesus and the two brothers in one group and the parents in another group, kind of going off on their own), or do you think everyone will pretty much be on the same page in terms of where to go, what to ride, what to see, where to eat, etc.?  Or if Jesus' parents are not up for doing some things you guys want to do, will you just kind of modify the plans and skip some things you would normally do on that trip?  I wondered because I think it was Jasmine who was saying at one point that it can sometimes be kind of limiting when you go with parents or other people who aren't on the same page, and it can slow things down.  But some parents and families can be way more fun than expected!
> 
> Where in the heck is the Menage hotel?  Is that nearby to DLR, or can you only get there by car?



I'm so excited to go with them too!! The last time they have gone as a family was when Jesus was around 8 or 9. They have the picture hanging in the hallway. It was taken with Mickey in his barn. Jesus' youngest brother was around 2 when that was taken, so it must have been around 1996. They want to take the picture again, just an updated one!

His parents are very cool and I get a long with them very well. Jesus and I are going to be pretty go-with-the-flow and do whatever his family wants since we'll be back again in 2 weeks. So it's pretty much everything is up to them. I'm sure Jesus and I and his brothers will all go together for awhile, while his parents stay at the hotel or rest. Nobody in his family have been to DCA at all, so it will be exciting to take them to see everything (even though it's all construction-mania over there right now).

All of us will be staying at the Clarion. It's a bit of a walk, so I'm sure we'll drive to the parking structure. We got a suite, but who knows how we're going to handle 6 people to 1 bathroom!  

Oh! So the Hotel Menage is right on the corner of Ball Road and Harbor Blvd. If you're at the Hojo facing DLR, it's on the right side over the bridge and across the street. Does that make sense? It's much closer to the parking structure than it is to the Main Gate, but we're going to see if it's too far too walk. We will have to walk over that bridge thing.

Sherry! When are you planning on going to the parks again?


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I'm so excited to go with them too!! The last time they have gone as a family was when Jesus was around 8 or 9. They have the picture hanging in the hallway. It was taken with Mickey in his barn. Jesus' youngest brother was around 2 when that was taken, so it must have been around 1996. They want to take the picture again, just an updated one!
> 
> His parents are very cool and I get a long with them very well. Jesus and I are going to be pretty go-with-the-flow and do whatever his family wants since we'll be back again in 2 weeks. So it's pretty much everything is up to them. I'm sure Jesus and I and his brothers will all go together for awhile, while his parents stay at the hotel or rest. Nobody in his family have been to DCA at all, so it will be exciting to take them to see everything (even though it's all construction-mania over there right now).
> 
> All of us will be staying at the Clarion. It's a bit of a walk, so I'm sure we'll drive to the parking structure. We got a suite, but who knows how we're going to handle 6 people to 1 bathroom!
> 
> Oh! So the Hotel Menage is right on the corner of Ball Road and Harbor Blvd. If you're at the Hojo facing DLR, it's on the right side over the bridge and across the street. Does that make sense? It's much closer to the parking structure than it is to the Main Gate, but we're going to see if it's too far too walk. We will have to walk over that bridge thing.
> 
> Sherry! When are you planning on going to the parks again?



It's funny - I think I had initially asked on this thread where the Menage was before I knew or before you answered, and then over on my TR thread I was responding again about Goofy's and realized where the Menage was and commented - so I was basically having one conversation about the Menage on two different threads!!!  That's easy to follow along with, isn't it? 

Anyway, to answer your question about when I am going to DLR again, I am still on the fence about it.  See, when I get into full DLR mode where I am itching to go back, then while I am planning I tend to not focus as much on the other non-Disney things I need to take care of in life and they fall on the back burner until the trip has passed.  And when I get totally involved in other things I need to do (not all of them are fun), then DLR kind of falls to the back burner.  I am in that middle gray area now, where I am not putting all my mental energy into one thing or the other and am trying to strike a nice balance.  If I start thinking too much about my next DLR trip, then I won't be focusing on other stuff I need to do.  So I would LIKE, ideally, to be able to go to DLR around the holidays.  I am not sure yet about Halloweentime.  I will make up my mind about Halloweentime probably in late August, and then decide if it will be a day trip or a weekend trip.  But in December, I would like to be able to go for a few days/nights and do the usual Christmastime DLR thing.  My birthday is in July, and I have to decide if I am going to go to DLR and get my gift card.  It is so hot then and I hate being at DLR in the heat; plus, my birthday is on a weekday, which is inconvenient.  So that will be a last minute decision, probably.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry! You're so close too! I'd be going everyday!!

My Mom's birthday is July too, on the 5th. And we want to take her, but it's going to be a pain in the butt because it's a Sunday and the 4th crowds will be there.

You should go just to get your fun pass and do some shopping with it!!


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Sherry! You're so close too! I'd be going everyday!!
> 
> My Mom's birthday is July too, on the 5th. And we want to take her, but it's going to be a pain in the butt because it's a Sunday and the 4th crowds will be there.
> 
> You should go just to get your fun pass and do some shopping with it!!



You must have read my mind, Courtney!  Just as you were posting this, I was over on my TR posting about some new tickets I obtained and how exactly I am going to use them for future DLR trips this year and when I would want to go next!

But, yes, I am sure I will end up going to DLR on my birthday and get the gift card.  That is too tempting to pass up, really.  There is no guarantee DLR will be doing this same Celebration stuff in 2010.

I think I was at DL one time on 4th of July weekend back in the '80s or '90s, and I don't remember anything offhand about how crowded it was, but nowadays, considering all the people with AP's and all the people packing into DLR, I am sure the 4th holiday weekend will be crazy!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Sherry! You're so close too! I'd be going everyday!!
> 
> My Mom's birthday is July too, on the 5th. And we want to take her, but it's going to be a pain in the butt because it's a Sunday and the 4th crowds will be there.
> 
> You should go just to get your fun pass and do some shopping with it!!



July 5 is a good day.  That is Kody's birthday too.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> July 5 is a good day.  That is Kody's birthday too.



Wooo! Happy early birthday Kody!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> You must have read my mind, Courtney!  Just as you were posting this, I was over on my TR posting about some new tickets I obtained and how exactly I am going to use them for future DLR trips this year and when I would want to go next!
> 
> But, yes, I am sure I will end up going to DLR on my birthday and get the gift card.  That is too tempting to pass up, really.  There is no guarantee DLR will be doing this same Celebration stuff in 2010.
> 
> I think I was at DL one time on 4th of July weekend back in the '80s or '90s, and I don't remember anything offhand about how crowded it was, but nowadays, considering all the people with AP's and all the people packing into DLR, I am sure the 4th holiday weekend will be crazy!



I read your mind! OoOoOooOo!!!!   

I doubt DLR will do the celebration thing in 2010 too. Just because YOAMD was extending 10 plus years (ha!) they might not want to do that again. But anywho, yes you have to go on your birthday!  

I think the 4th usually is crowded. But this year it's on a Saturday, so it's not going to be people are off work/school, they're already off!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So something is wrong with my photobucket and all my pictures are MIA. It said I reached my monthly bandwith limit.  So! I'm in the process of getting it fixed! Hang on tight, everyone!


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> So something is wrong with my photobucket and all my pictures are MIA. It said I reached my monthly bandwith limit.  So! I'm in the process of getting it fixed! Hang on tight, everyone!



Oh no!  How could that be?  Have you been uploading a crazy number of photos in March?  That same thing happened to Jasmine and Travelmel, when they each uploaded a BUNCH of pictures in one month's time on Photobucket.  I thought FOR SURE I would have had that same problem between all of my Photopass pictures from December and the DLR pictures ranging from 1972 to 2001 that I uploaded in the last couple of months, because there were tons, but I was okay with my bandwidth limit!  Photobucket didn't mess with my pictures.  Anyway, if I recall from Jasmine's situation, she was given a date on which her pictures would be restored and they were.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Oh no!  How could that be?  Have you been uploading a crazy number of photos in March?  That same thing happened to Jasmine and Travelmel, when they each uploaded a BUNCH of pictures in one month's time on Photobucket.  I thought FOR SURE I would have had that same problem between all of my Photopass pictures from December and the DLR pictures ranging from 1972 to 2001 that I uploaded in the last couple of months, because there were tons, but I was okay with my bandwidth limit!  Photobucket didn't mess with my pictures.  Anyway, if I recall from Jasmine's situation, she was given a date on which her pictures would be restored and they were.



I guess!  I got an email that my bandwidth exceeded for the month and will restore on the 25th. BOO! 

BUT! Photobucket said I could upgrade to PRO (with unlimited bandwidth) for free if I bought something from one of their partners! So, what did I buy? A Baggallini messenger bag!!! Woo! I've been wanting for for awhile, I got it for $20something. So I killed two birds with one stone. But I'm still waiting for Bagsbuy to get a hold of Photobucket so I can upgrade to Pro. 

Anyways, it's all my Disneyland pictures connected her to the Dis.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So my PB works again!! It started working the other day, I just didn't post it.

A couple of things have happened before our trips. Mostly me buying things for our trip. I'm so crazy, when I'm out shopping I'm always thinking "what do I need to take to DLR with us?".

I ordered the Baggallini Messanger bag. I got it in pink. UPS delivered it Monday. I love this thing! It's adorable and comfy and big enough but not too huge. I guess we'll see how it does in the parks when it's full of stuff. As soon as I get my new camera (more on that later) I'll take a picture of my Baggallini with my LGMH on it. Here's a picture though.






It's time for me to get a new camera. I was using my Mom's for the longest time. But the picture quality on it isn't that good and it bothers me (my JB concert pics were taken with that camera). Usually when Jesus and I go we borrow his brother's camera. I want my own, so I'm getting it next week. After wanting a DSLR for a while and not having the funds in my budget, I decided on a cute, pink (see a pattern? ) little point and shoot. It's a Sony. Target has it on sale for $99, but I'm a little annoyed because now all the Targets in my area don't have it in stock anymore. And Target.com ran out too. I found it other places, but for way more than $99. I should have bought it when I first saw it go on sale. Hopefully, I can find it for decent price before we go.


----------



## Sherry E

Ooooohhh....I LOVE the hot pink Baggallini with the pale pink camera!!  TOO cute!  Makes me wish I hadn't gotten a black Bagg!  But you can fit a lot of stuff in those Baggs and I wanted a camera I could shove in there if necessary.

I also wanted a DSLR and it is definitely not in my budget, but because I had more work from the annoying client this month, I am getting the same Canon that Meredith (merrrydeath) has - the Power Shot SD880 IS.  I read the online reviews and looked at some people's pictures taken with it, and I was sold.  It is not cheap, but it is not DSLR price.  Sadly, it is not a Nikon DSLR, but it will do for now.  However, the Canon I am getting does not come in the cute colors like the Sony you are getting!  I like colored cameras!  And my Target blows too because they were out of the Nikon Cool Pix I wanted to get 2 months ago.  I actually almost got a Sony Cybershot too because Jasmine said she trusts the Sony brand, and I trust her photographic opinion, but the Canon thing kind of popped up and I followed that lead and looked online at pictures and I HOPE I don't regret it.  I may end up with a pink Sony Cyber Shot after all!

Your DLR trip is right around the corner!  Yay! Woo hoo!!

By the way, did you ever order that free Catalina Visitors Guide that I gave you, Kerri and Jasmine the link to (in an e-mail)?  The last I heard on that whole e-mail string was that Kerri had ordered it, and that was a couple of days ago or so.  I haven't gotten any other e-mails.  I was also asking you about Mona Vie because my former boss LOVES Mona Vie and sold it out of her office to make extra $$.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Ooooohhh....I LOVE the hot pink Baggallini with the pale pink camera!!  TOO cute!  Makes me wish I hadn't gotten a black Bagg!  But you can fit a lot of stuff in those Baggs and I wanted a camera I could shove in there if necessary.
> 
> I also wanted a DSLR and it is definitely not in my budget, but because I had more work from the annoying client this month, I am getting the same Canon that Meredith (merrrydeath) has - the Power Shot SD880 IS.  I read the online reviews and looked at some people's pictures taken with it, and I was sold.  It is not cheap, but it is not DSLR price.  Sadly, it is not a Nikon DSLR, but it will do for now.  However, the Canon I am getting does not come in the cute colors like the Sony you are getting!  I like colored cameras!  And my Target blows too because they were out of the Nikon Cool Pix I wanted to get 2 months ago.  I actually almost got a Sony Cybershot too because Jasmine said she trusts the Sony brand, and I trust her photographic opinion, but the Canon thing kind of popped up and I followed that lead and looked online at pictures and I HOPE I don't regret it.  I may end up with a pink Sony Cyber Shot after all!
> 
> Your DLR trip is right around the corner!  Yay! Woo hoo!!
> 
> By the way, did you ever order that free Catalina Visitors Guide that I gave you, Kerri and Jasmine the link to (in an e-mail)?  The last I heard on that whole e-mail string was that Kerri had ordered it, and that was a couple of days ago or so.  I haven't gotten any other e-mails.  I was also asking you about Mona Vie because my former boss LOVES Mona Vie and sold it out of her office to make extra $$.



Hiya Sherry!!! I have a thing for pink. My phone is pink, my mp3 is pink. Now my camera and Bagg. On the bagsbuy website where I bought mine, the pink looked weird. I wasn't too sure if I liked it. But when I saw it in person, it's a different pink than the website showed. Even the picture I posted is a little different pink than it is in person.

I hope I can find that camera by next week. I'm waiting for next week cause I get paid Tuesday! I wanted a DSLR really badly too. I was even asking Jasmine for some help. I was going to get one when I got my tax money, but I decided to be smart and pay bills. Plus I had to take my dog to the doctor and that was a lot. You won't regret getting the Canon! Canon point and shoots are good! It seems like a reliable camera.

Man, I read the last emails too. I have no idea why I didn't respond. I will this weekend! But yes! I did order the Catalina guide! I'll let you know when it gets here. My Uncle introduced me to Mona Vie. He loves it and it's doing a lot of positive things for his health. We have a lot of bottles at home and my parents drink it. I've been doing good with it. I've made some extra money (which I honestly wasn't expecting to do) and I have that put away for Disneyland. It's been helping my Mom too. She says she feels better and her appetite isn't as large, plus she sleeps better at night. 

Oh yeah!! I can't believe our trip is in less than 2 weeks!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

OH, that's the Baggalini!!  Was wondering what everyone had been talking about on the boards!!  Very cute, probably more comfortable to wear than the small backpack I loaded around (small as in kid size that you couldn't put on your shoulder, just carry by the handle)  I was very sore by the end of the trip.  I love pink as well....my cellphone is pink too!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

DizNee Luver said:


> OH, that's the Baggalini!!  Was wondering what everyone had been talking about on the boards!!  Very cute, probably more comfortable to wear than the small backpack I loaded around (small as in kid size that you couldn't put on your shoulder, just carry by the handle)  I was very sore by the end of the trip.  I love pink as well....my cellphone is pink too!!



Yeah! That's it! I wouldn't have ever known about it if it weren't for the Dis. I have that crazy Buxton-fit-your-whole-life-in-it bag that's from the informercials. I got a purple one from Marshalls. And while I like it, it's not quite big enough. The Baggallini is just right. It's bigger than my last bag, but it's not huge. It's really cute!! I can see how that small backpack would be uncomfortable. Maybe you should get one and see how you like it!! Get it pink to match your cellphone!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Okay, so I had no idea the links on the front page weren't updated and I didn't have everyday of our trip on there. So, now, they are updated!


----------



## Sarah84

I can't believe i missed the trip report before 
Sound slike you had a lovely trip, apart from getting ill. Love your pictures, i can't stop looking at DL pics at the mo probably cause im so excited for my first trip even though it is still months away yet 
Love the white tinkerbell tshirt you have on in your day 2 report, very cute. You and your DBF are a cute couple and your dog is adorable


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sarah84 said:


> I can't believe i missed the trip report before
> Sound slike you had a lovely trip, apart from getting ill. Love your pictures, i can't stop looking at DL pics at the mo probably cause im so excited for my first trip even though it is still months away yet
> Love the white tinkerbell tshirt you have on in your day 2 report, very cute. You and your DBF are a cute couple and your dog is adorable



Hi!!!!  Welcome to my TR!!!

Thank you so much!! 

When is your trip coming up!?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So I went and found my camera today!!! It's the same one I mentioned, the Sony W120 in pink. They had it in stock at the Target by my house, so I swooped over there on my way from work and got it. I'm so excited!!!

So here's a picture of my Baggallini with my LGMHs on it. See how it's a different color than the other picture?






And here's a picture of Belle. Today is her birthday, she's 3!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle looks like she could be small enough to fit IN the Baggallini!  What a little cutie she is!!  

I love that pink Bagg color - that is so festive!  I like my black one because it can go with pretty much any color, but I have to admit, whenever I see a pretty pink or a pretty blue Bagg, I am always thinking I want one.  Anyway, I have not tried the Buxton bag (though I always see commericals) but now that you say the Baggallini has more room in it than the Buxton, I will stick with the Bagg.  I was surprised how much I could fit in the Bagg - several cameras, water bottle, two pairs of glasses, Motrin, breath mints, breath strips, Purell, Splash and Go wipes, rolls of film, wallet, cell phone, coin purse, Blister Protect pads, lip gloss, tissue, etc., etc.  I definitely took advantage of every pocket and compartment.  At least with this new camera I am waiting for in the mail, it will eliminate the need to bring rolls of film and extra cameras.  I wont have to bring a B&W camera with me this time because I can switch to B&W on this new one.  Extra memory cards are easier to pack and carry than rolls of film.

Alos, I like that the Bagg is waterproof for those rainy days.

Courtney, are you one of those types (like I am) who packs everything but the kitchen sink in your purses and bags, or are you one of those types of girls I envy, who can throw a cell phone, camera, some $$$ and your AP into the Bagg and be fine for your entire trip, never needing anything else?  I always tell myself I am not going to bring so much stuff to give my poor shoulder a break, but it never works out that way.  However, I do use all the stuff I bring - most of the time.  Some people pack tons of things and never use them.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So I just wanted to share with you all about my super exciting Disneyland ticket winning adventure this morning! 

I was leaving for work, running about 10 minutes late, and I was leaving our apartment complex. So, our local radio station is giving away DLR 2fer tickets and I had it on that station from last night since I was trying to win last night. Anyways, the radio lady said "If anyone can answer this Disney question, call me right now". So before she even asked the question, I started dialing. So then she asked "What's the name of Cinderella's evil step-mother?" OH! I SOOOO know this!  So the first time I dialed, I got a busy signal, I hung up and dialed again and it started ringing. And then the radio lady answered the phone! OMG! I'm on the freeway, on my bluetooth (hey! it's illegal to talk on the phone without a bluetooth here in CA now!) talking to the radio lady. So she asked me, "What's the name of Cinderella's evil step-mother?" And super smarty pants me says "Lady Tremaine!!" HAHA WOOOO! The radio lady was so surprised. She kept asking how I knew that since I was obviously in my car and couldn't use google. Oh lady, you have no idea. 

So I won 2 DLR 2fer tickets!!!!  I'm going to go pick them up sometime this week, most likely today or tomorrow. I was going to buy 1 2fer for Jesus' family when we go, but I'm just going to give them both tickets. His parents were going to have to buy 4, well 3 because I was buying 1, and now they only have to buy 2!! And that saves me $69! $69 I can spend at DLR!! 

I just thought I'd share my supr craziness with fellow Disneyland crazies!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I think Belle can fit in the Bagg, I should try it! Haha, yeah right, she would be mad at me!

I pretty much bring everything. Water bottles, my ID, ATM card, cash, chap stick, sunscreen, hand sanitizer, now that I have braces a toothbrush and toothpaste, camera, cellphone, mints, sunglasses, I carry Jesus' glasses case when we go, eye drops for my contacts. Um what else? I try not to bring too much, but usually we use it all. I think I'm going to carry baby wipes or something of that sort this time. I was carrying around blister pad things too, but I just keep them in my suitcase because now that my Crocs are broken in I don't need them. Jesus is real good about bringing comfy shoes too. He usually carries our APs and fastpasses in his wallet and he always carries his wallet in his pocket. I think it's a comfort thing knowing it's there, I tried carrying it in my bag and he kept freaking out thinking he lost it. If we drive, sometimes I'll carry his keys or his cell phone.

With the Buxton (well it was a knock off Buxton, but the exact same thing) I could fit 2 water bottles and that was still a tight squeeze. What really made me realize it wasn't big enough was last trip, I was wearing a long sleeve shirt underneath my princess sweatshirt and I got hot, so I took off my longsleeve (I had a tanktop underneath that) and the longsleeve would NOT fit in my bag. It fit, but I couldn't close it and it annoyed me. If I had the Bagg, it would have fit perfectly with 2 water bottles and space to spare.


----------



## Sarah84

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hi!!!!  Welcome to my TR!!!
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> When is your trip coming up!?



September 1st  agesss away  we are going San Diego, Las Vegas & Hollywood aswell as Anaheim im so excited to be visiting Southern California 

Happy birthday to Belle & congratulations on winning the tickets


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sarah84 said:


> September 1st  agesss away  we are going San Diego, Las Vegas & Hollywood aswell as Anaheim im so excited to be visiting Southern California
> 
> Happy birthday to Belle & congratulations on winning the tickets



Woo! It's coming up! It will go by and get to your trip time sooner than you know!! Trust me!!   Plus you're doing it all! You're going to have a blast!!!

Aww, thank you!  Belle had a good birthday and I'm soo excited about the tickets!


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I think Belle can fit in the Bagg, I should try it! Haha, yeah right, she would be mad at me!
> 
> I pretty much bring everything. Water bottles, my ID, ATM card, cash, chap stick, sunscreen, hand sanitizer, now that I have braces a toothbrush and toothpaste, camera, cellphone, mints, sunglasses, I carry Jesus' glasses case when we go, eye drops for my contacts. Um what else? I try not to bring too much, but usually we use it all. I think I'm going to carry baby wipes or something of that sort this time. I was carrying around blister pad things too, but I just keep them in my suitcase because now that my Crocs are broken in I don't need them. Jesus is real good about bringing comfy shoes too. He usually carries our APs and fastpasses in his wallet and he always carries his wallet in his pocket. I think it's a comfort thing knowing it's there, I tried carrying it in my bag and he kept freaking out thinking he lost it. If we drive, sometimes I'll carry his keys or his cell phone.
> 
> With the Buxton (well it was a knock off Buxton, but the exact same thing) I could fit 2 water bottles and that was still a tight squeeze. What really made me realize it wasn't big enough was last trip, I was wearing a long sleeve shirt underneath my princess sweatshirt and I got hot, so I took off my longsleeve (I had a tanktop underneath that) and the longsleeve would NOT fit in my bag. It fit, but I couldn't close it and it annoyed me. If I had the Bagg, it would have fit perfectly with 2 water bottles and space to spare.



I almost told myself that I didn't need the Kleenex Splash & Go wipes (they sell them in a thinner package for on the go people!) because they took up room in the Bagg, but I was very glad I had them with me when I ate at Taste Pilots Grill!  Those little Splash and Go hand and face wipes are excellent for cleaning the BBQ sauce off of sticky hands and faces!  So now they will be coming with me on future trips in case I eat at the Celebration Round-Up BBQ thingy.  OH - and I almost forgot - because I am so fair-skinned and burn in 5 minutes, I also cram Banana Boat 50 SPF sunscreen into my Bagg too.

I really wonder what is going to happen at DLR during Halloweentime and Christmastime, the more I consider it.  This seems like sort of an awkwardly-timed year to pull out certain Halloween and Christmas things.  The Celebration Round-Up is opening in April, right?  So in 5-1/2 months it would have to be transformed to Woody's Halloween Round-Up for Halloweentime, and then become Santa's Round-Up for Christmas.  Hmmm....So will it go back to being the Celebration Round-Up after all the holidays pass?  It almost doesn't seem worth it to have it just for 5 months, does it?  ...Unless they SKIP the Halloween Round-Up this year to extend the Celebration stuff a little longer.  And we still don't know if the HMH will be up this year or if they will skip it for the HM anniversary stuff.  And, as for Christmas, not only do I wonder about Santa's Reindeer Round-Up, I am wondering if they would do the IASW Holiday overlay this year when they are trying to draw attention to the new Disney character doll additions.  I HOPE they do.  But again, this seems like a sort of awkward year, with a lot of different things happening that could cancel each other out!

Oh, and by the way - congratulations on winning the 2Fer tickets!!  You are so sweet to give them to Jesus' parents.  It obviously was meant to be!  I swear I never win anything good!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Thank you! I am so SOO happy that I won! Made my LIFE!!! 

I'm not sure what's going to happen with the holiday season's either. It's going to be interesting. Maybe they'll keep the celebration BBQ thingy and it just have a Halloween/Christmas overlay? Who knows about the HM either. I hope they bring back the NBC overylay this year, I enjoy it. I like the original better, but I do like (really like!) NBC and the overlay. But who knows with the anniversary and everything.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Congrats on winning the tickets......that's so cool!!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

DizNee Luver said:


> Congrats on winning the tickets......that's so cool!!!!!



Thank you SO much!

They're asking super easy Disneyland-ish questions, we would all win!

Today they asked how many ghosts are there in HM!?

999!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Thank you SO much!
> 
> They're asking super easy Disneyland-ish questions, we would all win!
> 
> Today they asked how many ghosts are there in HM!?
> 
> 999!!!



  Nothing like dumbing down the questions so anyone could win them!!!  They should make them harder.....have to work for them!!  Then people would feel more accomplished when they did win them.  Sounds like you put your quarter in & out pops the tickets.......


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

DizNee Luver said:


> Nothing like dumbing down the questions so anyone could win them!!!  They should make them harder.....have to work for them!!  Then people would feel more accomplished when they did win them.  Sounds like you put your quarter in & out pops the tickets.......



I know!!! And you know what I figured out!? They were telling the listeners the answers an hour BEFORE they asked the question!! So the DJ would say, okay, it's 4pm and my answer to the question is 999". And then at 5pm the DJ would ask "How many ghosts are there in the HM?". Man!! I know that answer WITHOUT you giving it to me!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So I went to the radio station to pick up my tickets. For some reason I kept thinking they were going to give me 1, but I got 2. So it makes it even better.  

I'm such a geek, I took pictures of them.


----------



## kaoden39

I know that you were talking about the Bbq and I saw these on another website so I wanted to share.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

OMG. Thank you!!

Ahh, they have corn bread. Ohhhhh baby!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> OMG. Thank you!!
> 
> Ahh, they have corn bread. Ohhhhh baby!



Oh your welcome.  I have a few sites I visit to get my Disney fix and there is this one photographer that every few days posts new pictures.  I thought of you as soon as I saw them.  Congratulations on the tickets.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The tickets are so cute...I'd take pics of them too!!!

As for the BBQ....yum!  Not sure I like the prices.....ouch!!


----------



## kaoden39

I was wondering if it is a character meal?


----------



## DizNee Luver

There will be characters there hosting & ???putting on a show???, but they will not be going table to table like a character meal.
***Woody & Jessie, not sure who else***


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> There will be characters there hosting & ???putting on a show???, but they will not be going table to table like a character meal.
> ***Woody & Jessie, not sure who else***



That's how they are going to get away with the high price.


----------



## charmama4

Has anyone done this one yet?  I have one day with no PS and just don't know what to do.....


----------



## kaoden39

charmama4 said:


> Has anyone done this one yet?  I have one day with no PS and just don't know what to do.....



No but it does look good.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Oh your welcome.  I have a few sites I visit to get my Disney fix and there is this one photographer that every few days posts new pictures.  I thought of you as soon as I saw them.  Congratulations on the tickets.



Thank you!!! 



DizNee Luver said:


> The tickets are so cute...I'd take pics of them too!!!
> 
> As for the BBQ....yum!  Not sure I like the prices.....ouch!!



I know, I think thats whats keeping us away is the prices. Im waiting for pictures of the food and reviews come out once its open.



kaoden39 said:


> I was wondering if it is a character meal?



I heard Woody and Jesse too. But they like perform and stuff, not quite a character meal where they come to your table? Im not sure?



DizNee Luver said:


> There will be characters there hosting & ???putting on a show???, but they will not be going table to table like a character meal.
> ***Woody & Jessie, not sure who else***



Yes! What you said! What other cowboy type characters are there besides these two?



kaoden39 said:


> That's how they are going to get away with the high price.



Hah, tell me about it.



charmama4 said:


> Has anyone done this one yet?  I have one day with no PS and just don't know what to do.....



It opens this Saturday. I want to see pics ASAP!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I think thats whats keeping us away is the prices. Im waiting for pictures of the food and reviews come out once its open.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Woody and Jesse too. But they like perform and stuff, not quite a character meal where they come to your table? Im not sure?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! What you said! What other cowboy type characters are there besides these two?
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, tell me about it.
> 
> 
> 
> It opens this Saturday. I want to see pics ASAP!



Your welcome.  I will keep track of his pictures and I am sure he will have pictures.  When he does I will post them for you.  Or I could PM you a link to his pictures if you want.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Your welcome.  I will keep track of his pictures and I am sure he will have pictures.  When he does I will post them for you.  Or I could PM you a link to his pictures if you want.



Thank you so much!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So yesterday was the one week left mark for our trip. I'm soo excited and I can't wait. I'm a little nervous for the crowds, more so for his family since they never go and I don't want them to have to deal with the crowds.

We haven't made any PS's and we're not going to. We're just going to eat whenever we get hungry at a CS place. Jesus' Mom told me not to bring any money for food or anything, but I am. I have money on a giftcard that I've been using to save and I'll bring some cash. In case I want to buy a snack or I see something I want to buy at one of the stores.

I bought some cute Disney shirts at Ross the other day. I'll post pictures of them later today.

Yay!!   

*6 DAYS!!!!!!!*


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Thank you so much!



I was just looking at his website and he has picture up.  None of them ar eof food but it looks like they were open and serving.  It seems like it was a meet and greet with Woody and I saw Chip and Dalein scarves looking western.


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> So yesterday was the one week left mark for our trip. I'm soo excited and I can't wait. I'm a little nervous for the crowds, more so for his family since they never go and I don't want them to have to deal with the crowds.
> 
> We haven't made any PS's and we're not going to. We're just going to eat whenever we get hungry at a CS place. Jesus' Mom told me not to bring any money for food or anything, but I am. I have money on a giftcard that I've been using to save and I'll bring some cash. In case I want to buy a snack or I see something I want to buy at one of the stores.
> 
> I bought some cute Disney shirts at Ross the other day. I'll post pictures of them later today.
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> *6 DAYS!!!!!!!*




How exciting for you.  I am like you I would bring money, you just never know.  I forgot to add that they have waiters and waitresses all dressed western style too.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> How exciting for you.  I am like you I would bring money, you just never know.  I forgot to add that they have waiters and waitresses all dressed western style too.



Exactly, plus I want to buy some yummy snacks!! 

Omg, how cute!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So these are the shirts I bought at Ross the other day. I had store credit because I returned something so I bought these!
















I re-did my LGMHs and added beads to them. I used both the Alien Green color and the darker green.











On my Baggallinni.


----------



## kaoden39

Everything is so cute.


----------



## Belle Ella

Oooh! I love those shirts, me wantsies! So cute.


----------



## Sherry E

Oooooh!  I love those shirts too!!  Especially the DJ Mickey one!  How adorable.  I would get that if it came in black.  I have a Ross right near where I am but I bet if I went in there, they would not have any cute Disney stuff.  My Ross is lame!


----------



## Sarah84

Cute tshirts, you must be so excited for your trip now? 
Hope you have a fantastic time


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Everything is so cute.



Thank you! I get so excited when I find Disney clothes. My closet is starting to become full of Disney tops. 



Belle Ella said:


> Oooh! I love those shirts, me wantsies! So cute.



Thanks!! It's crazy how many Disney stuff Ross has. 



Sherry E said:


> Oooooh!  I love those shirts too!!  Especially the DJ Mickey one!  How adorable.  I would get that if it came in black.  I have a Ross right near where I am but I bet if I went in there, they would not have any cute Disney stuff.  My Ross is lame!



The DJ Mickey one made me think of YOU! Go check out your Ross! It might! I found a cute Bambi one too. But for some reason I didn't get it! 



Sarah84 said:


> Cute tshirts, you must be so excited for your trip now?
> Hope you have a fantastic time



Thank you!  I am getting SO excited! I hope the next 2 days go by FAST!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

The weather is calling for RAIN ON FRIDAY!!!!!!!! Huzzah!

This brings both happiness and a headache.

Happiness because it has been forever that I have wanted to experience DL in the rain. Okay, not pouring rain, just a light shower. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed because I don't want to get SOAKED!

And a headache because I don't know what to pack! Blah. And a couple reasons, but I'm sure they're no biggies.

Hmm..


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So we leave tomorrow morning. I'm super excited and just hoping and keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't rain TOO hard. I packed for rain and am telling everyone else too, so we should all be okay!!

I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

prettyprincessbelle said:


> So we leave tomorrow morning. I'm super excited and just hoping and keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't rain TOO hard. I packed for rain and am telling everyone else too, so we should all be okay!!
> 
> I can't wait!!!!



Wowzers! Tomorrow is so close, yay!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Belle Ella said:


> Wowzers! Tomorrow is so close, yay!!



I know! I'm just waiting to get out of friiiiging work!! It won't be 4 quick enough!!


----------



## kaoden39

I found Bbq pictures for you.
















For the vegetariuns.(SP)





Dessert


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Omg, you are fantastic!!! Thank you! 

I swear, that cupcake thing is killing me! I need it!!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Omg, you are fantastic!!! Thank you!
> 
> I swear, that cupcake thing is killing me! I need it!!



Your welcome.  And yes it does look incredible doesn't it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

You've probably already taken off, but if you haven't I hope you have a great trip!!!  If you have left.....I'll just yell it :  HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!! 
I know they were talking a storm coming in this weekend....hope it sprinkles just enough to get people to leave & then you can tackle the park by yourself!!!!!  Can't wait to hear how things went.


----------



## Sarah84

Hope you have a great trip and look forward to hearing all about it


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

I hope you have a wonderful Easter Courtney and that you have a blast at DL! I can't wait to hear all about it and see all the fantastic pictures from your pink  cybershot!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I'm home! We got home last night around 9:00ish and then went to IHOP for dinner. Jesus took me home, I unpacked and then went to bed. I'm still pretty tired. I hope everyone has a fantastic Easter! 

I'm loading the pictures now, so I'll start with this TR soon. I have a lot to do today!



kaoden39 said:


> Your welcome.  And yes it does look incredible doesn't it.



Yes! Very yummy!



DizNee Luver said:


> You've probably already taken off, but if you haven't I hope you have a great trip!!!  If you have left.....I'll just yell it :  HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!
> I know they were talking a storm coming in this weekend....hope it sprinkles just enough to get people to leave & then you can tackle the park by yourself!!!!!  Can't wait to hear how things went.



Thank you SO much! There was NO rain! It was cold and cloudy and it sprinkled once for not even 5 minutes. It was fantastic, plus I love going to the park when it's cold. 



Sarah84 said:


> Hope you have a great trip and look forward to hearing all about it



Thank you! We had a wonderful trip! I'll start posting pics soon! 



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I hope you have a wonderful Easter Courtney and that you have a blast at DL! I can't wait to hear all about it and see all the fantastic pictures from your pink  cybershot!!!



Yay! Jasmine's back!  We had a wonderful time! I took so many pictures and I'm still getting used to that camera. Have a great Easter!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Friday, April 10th - DLR Day 1

Hi everyone! Let's start this TR! And Happy Easter, everyone!! 

So this trip was mostly a trip for Jesus' family. His family consists of Mom, Dad, Brother #1 Ramon and Brother #2 Eddie. They haven't been to Disneyland as a family since sometime early 90's. So this was a trip to enjoy each other as a family and to see DCA because nobody has seen it before!

I learned quite a few things about DLR this trip. I saw a lot of things I never seen before. I will point them out as I go.

Thursday night I stayed the night at Jesus' so it would be easier for all of us to just go instead of having to pick me up in the morning. We knew we weren't getting to the park early, but I got up around 5:30 and got in the shower. Jesus got in right after me and then his brothers did. After we were all ready we jumped in the van and we were on our way. Well, almost. We went and got gas, filled up air in the tires and went through the best thing in the world.... The drive through car wash!!! And yes, I took pictures.


























Wash wash! I was really amused with the car wash. I used to be terrified as a kid. They're fun now!

So after the car wash, we were really on our way. We got on the freeway around 10:00 and arrived in Anaheim about an hour and a half later. We hit a little bit of traffic, I fell alseep about 30 minutes on the road. This is where I started to get worried that it was going to rain. The closer we got to Anaheim, the cloudier it got.

Since Jesus' parent's van has a handicapped placard, we parked in Chip and Dale in the parking structure. *Thing Learned #1:* I didn't know that if this isn't filled yet, they send cars with handicap placards to the Chip and Dale (bottom) level. I always wondered who got to park there everytime we drove into the Mickey and Friend's parking structure. So now, I know!






We parked and used my favorite bathrooms in the whole resort (almost), the ones on the bottom of the parking structure. We then loaded into the trams. They had both sides open even though the lines weren't very long.











The lines weren't very long for bag check.






But they were to buy tickets!






We got our tickets/APs out and went through the turnstiles.






Jesus' Dad needed to get a wheel chair. He has trouble walking/standing for a long time. Jesus, his Mom and I all went to go get one while his Dad and brother's waited by a tree in front of the Mickey Floral.
















Our wheelchair.






The Mickey baloons flowers were so pretty and bright.
















We then headed into the park!

Jesus and I went and got his Dad a birthday button at City Hall since his birthday was a week ago. After that we went down Main Street into Adventureland.











Adventureland!






We went to check out the wait time for Indy, it was 45 minutes so we grabbed FP while everyone else waited for us in front of the Jungle Cruise.











This is where thing learned number 2 comes in. *Thing Learned #2:* I never really thought about what you do when you have someone in a wheelchair or ECV. Well, no wonder I hardly see people in wheelchairs/ECVs in line, because you need to go through the exit. This was a bit tricky because I hardly pay attention where we come out of for ride exits.

...CONT...


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Courtney!!! I'm totally waiting for a picture of you guys in it!!! I'm totally reading along though  ... and the camera takes good pictures  YAYYY!


Oh OH OH.. I was wondering, did any CMs pull any pranks since it was April Fool's Day?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

Anyways, we waited about 5 minutes for JC and boarded our boat.











We got the Ganges Gal.






I forgot our Skipper's name, but he was really funny. And very cheesey, but very funny.





















Guarding the sleeping Zebra? Hmmm...











I like hippos!






There's a funny JC joke about this scene that was also John Lasseter's favorite when was a JC skipper. Something about head hunters and bathrooms. I don't remember it, but it's funny.






After JC we headed to NOS and stood in the wheelchair line/exit for POTC.





















I'm still getting used to taking pictures in the dark without flash. So a lot of my on ride pictures came out kind of lame. I need to change the settings on my camera, they came out really grainy.





















I'll add more tomorrow, I need to get my stuff ready for work. I am tiiiired!


----------



## kaoden39

I like learning new things and read Disneyland trip reports so I am getting both.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Courtney!!! I'm totally waiting for a picture of you guys in it!!! I'm totally reading along though  ... and the camera takes good pictures  YAYYY!
> 
> 
> Oh OH OH.. I was wondering, did any CMs pull any pranks since it was April Fool's Day?



I have like 1 or 2 pictures of me and Jesus. I don't like the way the color of my braces came out in pictures. I got a teal color, and it looks too dark, it looks weird! Like my teeth are dirty or something! Anyways, I have a couple and I'll post them later. I'm sticking to light colors from now on. 

I totally messed up. We went the 10th. Not the 1st. Doh! 



kaoden39 said:


> I like learning new things and read Disneyland trip reports so I am getting both.



Woohoo!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'm loving this so far....... I love the pictures of the entrance.....makes me miss being there already!!!!!  Keep em comin'


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm loving this so far....... I love the pictures of the entrance.....makes me miss being there already!!!!!  Keep em comin'



Woohoo! Doesn't make you miss it? It does to me too and I was just there!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

Hi ya'll! Here's some more TR goodness! 

After that we headed over to HM.





















Constance kind of scares Jesus.











So after HM we headed over to Critter Country to check out the line for Splash. 

Now it was VERY VERY cold. Super cold. But of course everyone wants to go on Splash. I was hestistant, but I had a trusty (okay, not trusty AT ALL) poncho in my bag. I volunteer to sit in the front like a dumb dumb. But Splash is still one of my favorite rides.






We love the Hungry Bear!






FPs weren't all gone like normal. Probably because it was COLD!











Look at all that COLD water!






So, the poncho did not work AT ALL. I was soaked. Completely just SOAKED. Everytime we went down the flumes, my poncho flew up. Terrible. Here's our on ride picture. From front to back, me, Eddie, Jesus, Mom, Dad and Ramon. You barely see Jesus' Dad and brother in the back.






At least I wasn't the only one wet! Jesus is in the middle with the black shirt, Ramon on the right, Eddie on the left.






After that we needed something warm and yummy. Clam chowder!!!






After lunch we went to BTRRM. We had to go through the exit for this one too. We waited about 10 minutes. From the opposite side of the loading area.\
















We paired up so I went with Ramon, Jesus with Eddie and their parents together.
















...CONT...


----------



## Sherry E

Courtney, you look so cute in your poncho - even though it totally didn't get the job done in keeping you dry!  Jesus and his dad look very much alike, from what I can tell.  They seem to have the same facial structure.

I am liking the new pink Cybershot's pictures a lot so far!  They seem very clear and in focus.  Are you happy with the camera, or is it still a work in progress?  (I can't wait to see what a mess I will make of my new Canon's pictures the next time I get to DLR!)


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

Okay, where was I? I have no idea where to book our other PS for my birthday trip. We were thinking BB, and then the BBQ place, and now I have no idea. Jesus is no help "whatever you want! It's your birthday!!" Blah, thanks!!

We're thinking after this trip we're just going to take Saturday and Sunday trips every or every other month once we (hopefully!!) renew our APs. We probably won't renew our APs until July or August though. They expire May 16th (Jasmine's birthday!!!). Okay! So, back on track!

We walked through Big Thunder Trail to my favoritest (is that a word?) place, Fantasyland!! I love love Fantasyland, but it is always so dang crowded. Look at all the peoples!











OMG. Monstro!!!






It's the love cup! (It has hearts. Love cup. Get it?)






We then went to ride the Matterhorn, but the lines were super super long, so we skipped it. Walking over by Nemo the beautiful Monorail Orange went over us.






We made our way over to Tomorrowland and rode Space. For some reason I have no pictures to document this. Well here is where thing learned #3 comes in. *Thing Learned #3:* Just because you're waiting in the wheelchair/GAC line does NOT mean you're going to have a shorter wait. I know this has been discussed on the Dis before and boy is it true. The standby time was 50 minutes, we waited about 40, which is better than almost an hour, but boy did we not move for pretty much the whole 30 minutes. I always assumed that the wait time is shorter, but it's not. Just because the line looks shorter does not mean the wait is shorter. People who rent wheelchairs just to have shorter standby times, it's totally not worth it.

Okay, so after that we went to Star Tours. The standby time was posted at 10 minutes. I was surprised they had the other room open for the line. I hardly ever see it open and I've never waited in it. But we didn't wait in the cool queue with R2 and the big space thingy though.

This guy was in that queue room.






Well after that it started to sprinkle and it was getting around 6pm. We all headed for the hotel. I have no pictures of the hotel. But it was nice. We stayed at the Clarion right across from the Hilton next to the convention center. The hotel was a lot nicer than I thought it was going to be. Very clean which is a plus. We had a "studio suite". It wasn't really a suite, just a very big regular room. It had 2 full beds and couch with a pull out bed. One bathroom and one desk with a chair. It also had a mini fridge and a microwave. I was surprised we weren't that squished with 6 of us in that room. Jesus and I shared a bed, his Mom was on the other while his Dad and 2 brothers all slept on the floor. The bed was comfy. His parents got a super deal through hotels.com. Besides the $12/day parking, we will possibly stay there again.

After we all got settled, the family wanted snacks so Jesus, his Mom and I went to the Target that's down the street on Harbor. We got some snacks and soda. I had a killer headache and needed some caffiene, so the Pepsi (I'm not a Pepsi girl either) totally hit the spot. After we got back to the hotel, I put on another layer and changed my still slightly damp jeans, the 3 boys and I went back to the park while his Mom and Dad stayed in the room and rested.

We parked in the Timon lot and took the tram to the entrance plaza. We were a little hungry so Jesus and Eddie waited in line and got us some jalepeno cheese stuffed pretzels and some vanilla Coke and we took a seat at a table at the Coke Corner and ate them. Eddie loved them so much he went back and bought 3. What a dork. We shared 1 more and he took the other 2 back to his parents. He walked around with a bag of pretzels all night.

After that we went on the Matterhorn and waited about 15 minutes. As soon as we boarded our bobsled the fireworks started. It was SO amazing to see the fireworks as you're wizzing around through that mountain. Especially seeing Tinkerbell fly over me, wow, that totally made my night. After our ride we stopped right in the IASW mall and watched the rest of RDCT. This was probably our last time seeing it as it won't be playing in 2 weeks since we're going during the week.

See how grainy my night pictures are? Ew.











I love how they launch fireworks from the Matterhorn.


























This one came out cool.






After that we went on BTMRR again. The wait time was about 10 minutes. This ride is super fantastic at night. Again, I have no pictures to show this!

Ramon wanted to go in the NBC store in NOS, so we made our way that way. Someone walked out of Club 33 while we walked by. I wish they held the door open for me!






Pirate's sign.






We then walked to Adventureland and Jesus wanted the boys to try a Dole Whip so I went and got one while they waited. We all shared it and finished it in about 3 minutes (no kidding). After that we waited to see the Tiki Room since Ramon and Eddie never have seen it.

From the Tiki Room queue area.






I love the Tiki Room!!






We then went through the stores on Main Street and made our way out the park.

Goodnight, Walt!






After that we headed to Carl's Jr down on Harbor to get dinner. No meat since it was Good Friday, but by the time we got to Carl's Jr it was after 12am, so burgers it was! We went back to the hotel super tired, ate dinner, and then I slept like a rock. DCA wasn't opening until 10am, so we could sleep in a little. I was determined to be the first in the shower, so I woke up the earliest, but I still slept good.

Up next! Pretty crowded DCA!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Courtney, you look so cute in your poncho - even though it totally didn't get the job done in keeping you dry!  Jesus and his dad look very much alike, from what I can tell.  They seem to have the same facial structure.
> 
> I am liking the new pink Cybershot's pictures a lot so far!  They seem very clear and in focus.  Are you happy with the camera, or is it still a work in progress?  (I can't wait to see what a mess I will make of my new Canon's pictures the next time I get to DLR!)



Hi Sherry!! 

Jesus looks very much like his Dad. He looks the most like his Dad out of the 3 boys. Eddie looks like the Mom and Ramon is in the middle of the 2. Since I started dating Jesus (6 years ago!) it's cool seeing his brothers grow up. Eddie is now taller than Jesus and Ramon has gotten just huge! Poor Jesus is the shortest and oldest. Both boys were so baby to me when I first met them.

I really love my Cybershot, especially looking at the pictures on the computer. They looked okay on the camera screen, but I really like them looking at the computer. I was actually really impressed! The only thing is the dang night/indoor shots. I need to change the ISO (right?) settings. It's way too grainy and gross. Off to read that dang manual again.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Wow, the TR side of the board is popping. My TR is getting towards the bottom! 

So we leave in 11 DAYS for my birthday trip. I'm SO SO excited. SO excited. I'm excited it's my birthday, I'm excited I'm going to DL again, I'm super excited that this is my FOURTH birthday I've spent at DLR in a ROW!  It's going to be a tradition forever. 

I pretty much figured out what I'm getting with my birthday fun card. But who knows that may change. I want this new DLR resort CD. This past weekend is the first time I've seen it and on the back the release date is 2008. It's a 2 disc (and it's not the 50th anniversary one). It's $29.99 and I can't find it on amazon or ebay for cheaper, so I'll get it at the park. There's also a book I found, it's new too because I've never seen it. I don't remember the title but it's a history-ish type thing. It has a light blue cover and Walt Disney is on it. That's $9.99 (I was surprised it was so cheap. It's a pretty big/thick book). I can't find this one online either. The last thing I found was a sweatshirt. I think it's kids? But the XL was really big and I fit in little kid's XL sweatshirts. This is $32.00. It's dark blue with Disneyland across the front in that retro looking theme with the castle in the back. With my AP discount this puts me at $64 and some change. Woo! Birthday gifts from Disneyland!!  With that extra $3 and change I'll buy a Tigger Tail or something. 

I'm trying to figure out if there is anything else I need to do. Just pack, but I won't do that yet. I haven't even checked what the weather will be like.

Oh yeah. For those of you who hadn't had your birthday yet, I kept hearing that Disneyland.com was not sending out the PDF you print to present at DL for your free ticket/fun card/etc. Well I went and registered AGAIN and DL emailed me with the PDF and the email said I was already registered that I don't need to again, but print this out and take it to get in free. So I printed it out. It has a bar code so I guess they just scan it?


----------



## Docter419

Awesome Trip Report! Can't wait for more


----------



## Sherry E

I was telling all of my friends last year to register for the free birthday admission and it dawned on me that I had never received any kind of confirmation via e-mail.  I was thinking maybe I would get it closer to my actual birthday in July, but then I read some DIS'ers' posts about receiving the e-mail confirmation immediately after registering.  So I did exactly what you did (about a month or so ago) - I registered again, just to be sure.  And I got the same message - that I was already registered and didn't need to re-register.  But, still, after the second time doing it, THEN they sent me the e-mail with the code on it.  The code was right there on the e-mail.  So even though they said it was not necessary to re-register, I am glad I did because I got the e-mail with the code.  Why didn't they send the code the first time around?  I suspect that so many folks registered that maybe there was a glitch in the system somewhere and the computer didn't send all the numbers out as it should have.

The other thing that is driving me nuts about the get-in-free on your b-day thing is that just recently, somewhere I saw a different explanation of what you can get on your b-day if you already have Hoppers or what your choices are based on the different level of tickets.  It was basically the same info we all already know but it was laid out differently than I had seen before.  They broke it down in a different way, like 'if you have a 2-day hopper, you can get this or that or that,' and 'if you have a one-day/one-park ticket, you can only get this or that,' etc.  For the life of me I cannot recall where I saw it and it is driving me crazy!  I don't remember which website it was.  The reason why this particular layout of what you get on your birthday was important to me is that it seemed to imply that if you have already have a one-day HOPPER, you can get an alternate gift such as the gift card.  But on the DIS, everyone seems to imply that any kind of one-day ticket, whether it be for one park or a Hopper, does not qualify anyone for the gift card.  This one website I looked at - whatever it was - broke it down in such a way that every level of ticket was clearly explained as far as what you get or could not get and I think already having the 1-day Hopper qualified for a alternate gift of the gift card or somethign else.  This website I stumbled on accidentally was the only place I had seen it explained that way - every other place just seems to refer to AP's, to one-day/one-park tickets OR to multi-day Hoppers.  But nowhere do you see a one-day Hopper mentioned.  This was important to know for sure because certain friends of mine who do not have AP's would only have one-day Hoppers on their birthdays (they would probably print those at home in advance) and would want the gift card instead.

You are not kidding about this side of the board being busy!  Last week sometime I posted more pictures on my TR, and within a few hours the TR dropped waaaaaaaaaay down on the page!  What is happening is that a lot of folks are doing pre-TR's, I think.  You practically have to post twice every day just to keep the TR up in the top 20 Trip Reports!


----------



## shishigirl

Just read your trip reports and love them! Looking at all your great pictures makes me want to be there! Thanks for the fix! Can't wait to read more of your recent trip!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Docter419 said:


> Awesome Trip Report! Can't wait for more



Thank you so much! I'm glad you enjoy it! 



Sherry E said:


> I was telling all of my friends last year to register for the free birthday admission and it dawned on me that I had never received any kind of confirmation via e-mail.  I was thinking maybe I would get it closer to my actual birthday in July, but then I read some DIS'ers' posts about receiving the e-mail confirmation immediately after registering.  So I did exactly what you did (about a month or so ago) - I registered again, just to be sure.  And I got the same message - that I was already registered and didn't need to re-register.  But, still, after the second time doing it, THEN they sent me the e-mail with the code on it.  The code was right there on the e-mail.  So even though they said it was not necessary to re-register, I am glad I did because I got the e-mail with the code.  Why didn't they send the code the first time around?  I suspect that so many folks registered that maybe there was a glitch in the system somewhere and the computer didn't send all the numbers out as it should have.
> 
> The other thing that is driving me nuts about the get-in-free on your b-day thing is that just recently, somewhere I saw a different explanation of what you can get on your b-day if you already have Hoppers or what your choices are based on the different level of tickets.  It was basically the same info we all already know but it was laid out differently than I had seen before.  They broke it down in a different way, like 'if you have a 2-day hopper, you can get this or that or that,' and 'if you have a one-day/one-park ticket, you can only get this or that,' etc.  For the life of me I cannot recall where I saw it and it is driving me crazy!  I don't remember which website it was.  The reason why this particular layout of what you get on your birthday was important to me is that it seemed to imply that if you have already have a one-day HOPPER, you can get an alternate gift such as the gift card.  But on the DIS, everyone seems to imply that any kind of one-day ticket, whether it be for one park or a Hopper, does not qualify anyone for the gift card.  This one website I looked at - whatever it was - broke it down in such a way that every level of ticket was clearly explained as far as what you get or could not get and I think already having the 1-day Hopper qualified for a alternate gift of the gift card or somethign else.  This website I stumbled on accidentally was the only place I had seen it explained that way - every other place just seems to refer to AP's, to one-day/one-park tickets OR to multi-day Hoppers.  But nowhere do you see a one-day Hopper mentioned.  This was important to know for sure because certain friends of mine who do not have AP's would only have one-day Hoppers on their birthdays (they would probably print those at home in advance) and would want the gift card instead.
> 
> You are not kidding about this side of the board being busy!  Last week sometime I posted more pictures on my TR, and within a few hours the TR dropped waaaaaaaaaay down on the page!  What is happening is that a lot of folks are doing pre-TR's, I think.  You practically have to post twice every day just to keep the TR up in the top 20 Trip Reports!



I got an email after I registered. I think. Hold on. Let me look. Okay, just kidding, I didn't either. I remember reading, and I'm guessing on the DL website that a couple weeks before you birthday you'll get an email with the print out to take the gates. But then on the Dis and other message boards I kept reading no one was getting them.

Now I'm confused. So what if you pre-buy your ticket and show up at Guest Services with your 1 day PH? Do you get the alternative gifts? I always thought it was you need a 2 day or more PH to get the alternative gifts. So say you go to DL, stand in line at the ticket booths, buy a 2 day PH and then you go to Guest Services, show your PH and get the alternative gift? Hmmm. I guess I never really thought it out because I knew I was getting a Fun Card... I want to take my parents for their birthdays this year (July and December), now I feel like I need to know the answer! 



shishigirl said:


> Just read your trip reports and love them! Looking at all your great pictures makes me want to be there! Thanks for the fix! Can't wait to read more of your recent trip!



Thank you for reading!!!!!  

Everyone else come say hi! I have a lot of views, don't be shy!


----------



## Sherry E

We have to see if we can get your TR views up to 50,000!  Woo hoo!

Yes, I think you would have to either get the 2-day Hopper in advance (like print it at home or get it from a Disney Store), or at the ticket booths at the DLR gates, then go into the park and show it to whoever doles out the gift cards.  But if you don't have a multi-day Hopper, then you just get the one-day/one-park ticket and go in.  That sounds like how it is working.  So, let's say my friend and usual Disneyland companion Shawn wants to have a gift card on her b-day, which is 12/26.  What she would probably have to do is get a multi-day Hopper on our DLR trip in the earlier part of December (if we go) and save a couple of days of it to use ON her b-day to get the card.  I don't know - I kind of think that DLR should give everyone the option of having a gift card if they want it.  Even the ones with one-day Hoppers, even the ones with one-day/one-park tickets - everybody.  Just give everyone the option of either getting in free or getting the gift card, Fast Pass, whatever they want.  Since we don't have to use the card on our birthdays now, someone may want to go to the gates and get the card for later use but not go IN the park that day.  I don't see why people can't do that.  I think they should be allowed to.  Plus, I think it can be used in World of Disney too, which does not require getting into the park.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Maybe I'll get it up to 50,000! That's a heck of a lot!! Wooop!

I think you're right. And I think you're right about letting everyone have that opition. Or at least for the non-AP or multi-day PH holders maybe have the fun card ONLY allowed inside DL so they would have to buy a ticket. You know? Because then Disney would be getting the money of their family/friends possibly buying tickets and food or other merchandise, etc. It would be the same thing has having a free ticket!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Saturday, April 11th - DLR Day 2

Howdy everyone!! So this day was our DCA day. We normally don't do "days", we just park hop whenever we feel like it. But the rest of his family had 2fers, so we had no choice. We checked out of the hotel right before 11am (check out time) and we went straight to the parks. We probably lined up here right at or a little after 11am. The park opened at 10am this day. Look at how many people were in line at the turnstiles!











It was kind of chilly this day. Not as cold as the day before, but I was still cold. We waited right here by the planters while Jesus' Mom went and got a wheelchair for his Dad. As we were waiting the HSM thing went by.

Pretty golden gate bridge.











His parents were hungry so went to the Bakersfield Bakery to get some breakfast. I stood with his Mom in line and snapped some pictures of the yummy food.

I really want this cake for my birthday, isn't it cute?
















I have a thing for Mickey Rice Krispies.






This is what Jesus' parents got. I had a piece and it was really yummy.






After breakfast we made our way around the park a bit.






We went and got FPs for the family for Soarin' and went on our way to get FPs for GRR (or so we thought!)











And here is where we discovered that GRR was now connected to the FP system.  Was this posted on the Dis? Because if so, I totally missed it. After that disappointment, we walked over towards Paradise Pier.

The bathroom refurbing on San Francisco street.











Mickey is almost there!






This would look pretty without the walls.






World of Color!











Dino with shades.






I really like this ride, it's fun. But the line was about 60 minutes, eh, not worth it.






Our next stop? The Maliboomer!
















...CONT...


----------



## kaoden39

Oh my gosh that pastry looked so good.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

We waited about 15 minutes for the Maliboomer. It's really a fun ride. I still get a little nervous everytime we ride it. Jesus' Mom was really nervous, but she had a great time and was laughing the whole time.

After that we headed over to Screamin' to check out the standby time.






We then passed Mr. Potato Head! The wait time for TSMM was about 40 minutes. I was expecting a much longer wait. They didn't even have the extended queue thing open.






DCA was kind of busy that day.






King Triton's Carousel was under tarps.






The wait time stated 20 minutes and it was about right. Right before you get to the stair case a CM directs you and your wheelchair into the loading area. Depending on how they load the cars, sometime's you'll take the elevator, go across and then take the other elevator down and load over there. But the CM let us stay and just load on the side we came in. I guess it was easier for them too because they didn't have to move our wheelchair. Ramon and I sat in the last seat and it's really fun back there. I noticed that the speakers were much louder than normal and I don't know if it was because we were in the back. Also the soundtrack kept turning off and then back on again.

After our ride we walked over to the Corn Dog Castle (my favorite!) to get some lunch!











Look at my huge corndog!






I was about 3/4s done with that thing and I was too full. That was the first time I ever attempted to eat one of those on my own. Usually Jesus and I split them. Never again. That thing was way too huge.

We parked ourselves over to the side of the Corn Dog Castle and ate our lunch. It was nice to relax in the shade for awhile. After that we walked over to Bugs Land to see It's Tough to Be a Bug. We got there right before the show started.






The theatre was packed. I have never been in there where it has been full. It was funny, so many little kids were crying after the spiders came out. A lot of people got up to take their kids out of the theatre, poor kids. Even I get startled at that show and I've seen it at least 5 times. After that we just sat outside the Bug's Life theatre and Jesus and I ran and got pickles for everyone. Ahh, pickles are so good. 

Bye!






Here we take another break. Jesus' Dad wanted a beer so we back tracked and went back to the Pacific Warf area. Jesus' Mom and I got a margarita while Jesus went and got his Dad a beer. The lady didn't card me and I was really surprised. I look way younger WITH braces. Huh.






I really liked this lamp at the margarita stand.






I got strawberry and Jesus' Mom got regular flavor.






We sat at a table over by the beer truck for awhile. I was starting to get tired and the margarita wasn't helping (sometimes alcohol makes me sleepy? lol). After this point I stopped taking so many pictures. It was either because my battery on my camera was running out (I didn't charge it the night before) or I was too tired. Or both. We were sitting and resting for maybe about 30 minutes. The shade felt really nice even though it wasn't that hot. According to my pictures after that we headed to the Hollywood Pictures Backlot.











And then we watched the Muppets! I love the Muppets, they remind me so much of being a kid and I love the Swedish Chef and Beaker!! I think the Muppet's Theatre is fantastic in DCA.

Piggy Space Ship?











We then walked around to go see what wait time for TOT was.






And then we saw our first character sightings of the weekend! Woohoo!! Peter Pan was hanging out over by the Drawn to the Magic stage. A bunch of screaming girls were around him (no, I'm not kidding).






And over to the left of him was a very pretty Cinderella.






And to the right of her across from the Wall-E coutout was Goofy!






Look at that little girl's face painting. ^^ Isn't that freaking awesome? I just noticed that.

And to the right of Goofy across from the Hyperion was Frozone!






That poor little girl didn't like Frozone's huge head!

TOT.






Here is where we waiting for Jesus' Mom to use the restroom.






We then went into the Animation Building to watch Crush. As we walked in my favorite Disney prince was on the big screens.






Crush was hilarious as always. We spotted Maynard there too. He was the CM at the podium. Jesus talked to him a bit and asked him where do we park the wheelchair. A very very nice CM.

This is my LAST picture from the park! Oh no! So after Crush we headed back to Condor Flats and rode Soarin'. We were in the second row in the middle. Everyone in Jesus' family loved it. After Soarin' we went shopping at the Greeting's store. 

...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

Lookie what I bought.

I bought myself this very cute keychain.






I got Jesus this Stitch keychain and a pin. He was waiting outside with his Dad, so I snuck and bought these for him when we wasn't looking. He came in right after the CM put them in the bag. 






We then left DCA and Jesus and I headed to the Lost and Found. I forgot to tell you guys about our lost phone drama-rama. Sometime Friday, Jesus' Dad lost his cell phone. He didn't notice until we got off Star Tours. He was thinking he lost it in the wheelchair queue for Space or on the ride in the cars. Anyways, on our way out of DL, Jesus and I went to City Hall and asked. The CM went and checked in the back and nothing was turned in and advised us to go to Lost and Found the following day before we head for home. That way it would give them enough time to find it if it was turned in. So Jesus and I waited in the small line at the Lost and Found and told the CM we lost a phone the day before. He asked for the cell phone number and typed it in the computer and asked what kind of phone it was. Jesus said it was a black Motorola Razor. The CM then says "was it in a black leather case and have a red wallpaper?" Yep! "Where the contacts so and so and so and so??" Yep! "Okay! One second!" He goes in the back and comes out with Jesus' Dad's phone! We were amazed! Wonderful service and wonderful to who ever turned the phone in!! Jesus signed a paper that we received it and we were on our way. We were super duper impressed. It is Disney, so I guess that's expected. I'm sure they have so many things that are turned it everyday.

After that Jesus' Mom wanted to go look in WOD real quick. I always get lost in this store. We were actually in there for a long time. Jesus and I just looked around while his Mom got a couple things for her grandkids and friend's at work. On my way to the bathroom in the store (I didn't know they had bathrooms in there) I found the best stuffed animal ever in the world. I went and showed Jesus and his Mom ended up buying it for me. Very very very sweet of her. Look, it's Angel!






I was really surprised they had anything of her in the parks. I was really excited. Here's her with the Stitch Jesus bought me from the WOD last year.






Well that's it for my TR! It took us about an hour and 20 minutes to get home. We stopped by IHOP by our houses to get dinner (did you notice we didn't each much this trip?). After that we went to Jesus' house for a bit and then he took me home. I had a fantastic time and it made me really excited to go for my birthday. I also hope to go with Jesus' family again sometime soon. It was wonderful.

Thank you everyone for reading! I'm not done though, I'll be posting stuffs until my trip in 10 days!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Oh my gosh that pastry looked so good.



Don't they all just look fantastic? I could just stand in front of the case and drool all day.


----------



## DizNee Luver

You really got some great pictures!!!!!  Loved them all!!!  Looks like a fantastic trip!!  Thanx for sharing it with us.....looking forward to the next installation.....woo hoo


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Don't they all just look fantastic? I could just stand in front of the case and drool all day.



I swear you could gain weight looking at them too!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

DizNee Luver said:


> You really got some great pictures!!!!!  Loved them all!!!  Looks like a fantastic trip!!  Thanx for sharing it with us.....looking forward to the next installation.....woo hoo



Thank you so so much! I'm super impressed with this camera, it took really good pictures. And majority of them where just me walking as I was snapping away! I'm really glad you enjoyed them!! 



kaoden39 said:


> I swear you could gain weight looking at them too!



Good thing we don't! Man, we would all be huge!! Especially just looking at the pictures! Oh man!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

*Sherry*, I received an email today from Disney titled _Your Final Disney Reminder - Free Admission on Your Birthday_. Inside the email says:



> Dear Courtney,
> Your birthday is getting closer! This email is the final reminder of your Disneyland® free admission on your birthday registration. Use the Print to PDF button below to print this registration voucher.
> Present this voucher, along with valid identification,* at the Main Entrance ticket booths to redeem free admission on your birthday.
> 
> We look forward to welcoming you on MAY 01, 2009 to give you our best wishes for a very Happy Birthday.



Underneath that it says valid only on May 1st, 2009 and it has the serial number. Then below that is the Print to PDF button. Also on the right side it has a picture of princess Belle (I chose her on registration for my favorite character). So I guess Disney is sending out those emails because I just got mine!

It's weird it says "final reminder" like they've been sending me a bunch or something, and they haven't.


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> *Sherry*, I received an email today from Disney titled _Your Final Disney Reminder - Free Admission on Your Birthday_. Inside the email says:
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath that it says valid only on May 1st, 2009 and it has the serial number. Then below that is the Print to PDF button. Also on the right side it has a picture of princess Belle (I chose her on registration for my favorite character). So I guess Disney is sending out those emails because I just got mine!
> 
> It's weird it says "final reminder" like they've been sending me a bunch or something, and they haven't.



I got one for my daughter for her birthday and I will be getting mine in the next couple of days I figure.  Interesting.


----------



## DizNee Luver

prettyprincessbelle said:


> *Sherry*, I received an email today from Disney titled _Your Final Disney Reminder - Free Admission on Your Birthday_. Inside the email says:
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath that it says valid only on May 1st, 2009 and it has the serial number. Then below that is the Print to PDF button. Also on the right side it has a picture of princess Belle (I chose her on registration for my favorite character). So I guess Disney is sending out those emails because I just got mine!
> 
> It's weird it says "final reminder" like they've been sending me a bunch or something, and they haven't.



Maybe they thought you needed reminded it was your birthday!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> I got one for my daughter for her birthday and I will be getting mine in the next couple of days I figure.  Interesting.



At least people are getting them. I swear I was reading in January and February nobody was getting them!



DizNee Luver said:


> Maybe they thought you needed reminded it was your birthday!!!!



 Probably! Hey Remember!! Your birthday is coming up!! Don't forget!!!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So checking the weather on accuweather.com for our trip says this:

*Tuesday April 28th:* Times of clouds and sun. High: 66 °F Low: 50 °F

*Wednesday April 29th:* Sunshine and some clouds. High: 67 °F Low: 54 °F

*Thursday April 30th:* Mainly cloudy. High: 70 °F Low: 56 °F

*Friday May 1st:* Times of clouds and sun. High: 69 °F Low: 53 °F

I guess as long as it doesn't rain? 

I've been really vague on filling you guys in on the details of what we're doing on this trip. This is probably going to be our last 'long' trip. Our APs expire May 16th and we're either going to renew them in July or August. If we don't go in July (hopefully for my Mom's birthday) we're going in August for our anniversary. So after we renew them, we're just going to make Saturday/Sunday trips hopefully once a month. If not every other month. Maybe our birthday's will be an exception. 

So! This trip is my birthday trip!! My birthday is on May 1st and I will be turning 22! I'm taking 4 days off work and Jesus is taking a couple days off school for us to go during the week. We're leaving Tuesday morning and coming home on my birthday sometime in the afternoon. The park hours are DL from 10 to 8 and DCA 10 to 6. On Friday DL opens at 9 and DCA at 10. I'll be getting my birthday fun card Friday morning. I already know what I'm going to get with it (unless I change my mind, but I doubt it). My parents want us home sometime before the sun sets, so we'll leave DL maybe 2 or 3.

I only made one PS. Minnie's at the Plaza Inn on Thursday. I believe our PS is at 9:10 (I have it written down somewhere). We can't decide where else we want to eat that requires a PS. I know I do want this cake.






I called Disney Dining yesterday and asked the CM if you can buy these at Blue Ribbon or Bakersfield Bakery because I've seen them there. He put me on hold and called Blue Ribbon and they said yes. So I think we'll just buy it there, take it to a CS and eat it for dessert. I don't know why, I really want that cake.


----------



## Sherry E

I hope that it is a GOOD cake, Courtney!  I am guessing it is not cheap!  I LOVE really good, moist cake with just the right amount and right texture of frosting.  I hope that it is not dry or icky.  Their cupcakes are not always the greatest so I worry about their cakes!

That is funny that your e-mail said it was the "final reminder" about your birthday, as if they had constantly been sending you reminders!!

I think that is so amazing about getting the cell phone back.  I mean, in this day and age, people practically store their whole lives in their phones and it can be downright disastrous if you lose one.  I remember losing an earring at DL one time and never getting it back, and I hate that feeling of knowing that I lost something forever that I will never get back.  It makes no sense to keep a lost cell phone these days because the owner can just call the carrier and cancel that account really fast, but I worry more about the people who see lost items sitting on a ride or on the ground and just pass them by, not bothering to pick them up and hand them to a CM or something, just leaving them on the ground to be kicked off a platform or into a dark crevice where they can never be found again!

So you guys just passed by Toy Story - you didn't ride it?  I have found that the line for TSMM always moves pretty fast, no matter what the wait time is.

Frozone does have a huge head!  I don't think it is quite the size of Woody's ginormous head, but Frozone's head is pointy and huge, so it looks freakish!

So the birthday trip is when you guys go to Minnie and Friends, right?  I have a feeling you will have a blast there.  It seems like they have been on fire with characters recently, and your camera is taking great pictures, so that will be a good time!  

Are you turning off the flash on the camera whenever you go on a ride or like inside the Animation Building, or does the camera have a sensor that turns it off automatically for you?  See, I would be afraid that I would forget to turn off the flash and then start snapping pictures on a ride, getting everyone around me angry at me!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I hope it's a good cake too!! It's only $15 (or $15.99) which isn't bad. It's not huge, but I think the price fits the size. I don't know of Jesus and I would be able to finish it. The cake they give you with the birthday bucket was teeny tiny, and the birthday bucket is $20. So this price makes more sense. I'm kind of amazed how reasonable it is.

I know! I had to go back to my email and look to see if I missed any emails from Disney. They made it seem like I've been ignoring them or something!

Jesus' Dad didn't even want us to go check. He just assumed nobody would turn it in. But we both insisted we go because a CM could have picked it up and turned it in. You never know. Good thing we did because it would have been sitting there forever in Lost and Found. Right after we found it missing, Jesus' Mom called AT&T and had that line canceled so nobody could make calls. It's a terrible feeling loosing something. Especially a phone, I'm one of those people where my whole life is in it!! I was very very pleased on how Disney handles found goods. Actually, there was a lady next to us in line filling out a report and she lost her DD's sippy cup. I found that kind of strange, but maybe the little girl really loved that cup!

No! We didn't ride it. We just walked right passed it. His family wasn't really into waiting in line, so we didn't even bring it up. I want to ride it this time though. It's such a fun ride!

Frozone gets for second biggest head, while Woody's is first! We were saying that the CM in him probably looks out his mouth. Big head!

I have to turn the flash off. It's easy because my camera has a little dial and I just turn the dial and the flash turns off. It makes this red light, but it's not real noticeable like the flash is.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

I just spent the past 40 minutes reading all the great stuff I've missed on this thread  

I LOVE LOVE your bagallini! Its totally making me change my mind about my bag, but then I remember that I need to bring my tripod in my bag that is about 17 inches in length and I KNOW I won't be able to fit it in the bagallini (even though it looks sooo comfy). I love the color too  I'm a sucker for pink as well Courtney! 

I know I've said this on the emails we send to each other, but I'm so stoked that you won the tickets from the radio station! That is too cool  I LOVVVVE the last shirt you posted with the Alice graphics all over it. I SOOO want that!! 

The first time we used a wheelchair for my mom, it was so hard to get used to  heading towards the exit. I think that it takes more time than anything else. I completely agree with you that its not worth the money for people renting wheelchairs for that purpose; not to mention trying to get through traffic at the parks.

Oh & you shouldn't feel bad about pictures being grainy inside and for night shots; that will happen regardless of changing the settings. If you do manage to change it so its not so grainy (ISO), you will have SO much camera movement that you will get blur regardless. I've tried to take ride shots with my nikon and they look almost the same. The only way you can do it is by having a tripod in between your legs. (I think I might try that ??).

How was the margarita? I'm tempted to try it when I'm there for my birthday! 

I LOVE Frozone guys! He officially became my favorite character when he was acting the part when we took pictures with him. He is SO fun!! 

Oh & I can't believe you've planned out what you're going to spend with your fun card ! HAHA  That is SOO funny!!

How does that work online (registering) ? I haven't done it yet (even though I should)?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Jasmine, I really really liked my Baggallini. It was super comfy and my jacket even fit in it. Which I was really surprised. It's a lot bigger in there than it looks!!! Yay for pink! 

Yeah, the wheelchair was really hard. And it was even harder with trying to weave in between people. It was really pain actually.

I haven't even tried to change the settings. I figured it's going to be grainy either way. My Dad has one of those little tiny tripods. I'm going to see if that does anything, but I think you need a big one for it to really make a difference. I was really super pleased with my daytime/outdoor pictures. They came out so much better than I expected. 

The margarita was super good!! It had just enough tequila for me where I could actually finish it all and not feel weird. It was really really good. I'm not sure what the other flavor tasted like though.

Jesus was laughing at me too! I found what I wanted already last time and I kept walking around saying "I need this!!". So I'll get it with my fun card!! And I bet you I'll change my mind!! 

Oh! You can register HERE. They should send you the email maybe a week and half before your birthday? I need to print mine actually.


----------



## Sherry E

Jasmine, I must agree with Courtney about the Bagg being roomy.  My black Bagg surprised me with how much stuff it could hold.  They did a really good job of putting useful and secure compartments and pockets and things inside and outside the Bagg.  Some other bags seem to have a lot of pockets but you can still never fit everythng in them for some reason, or the compartments are not secure.  But the Baggallini people knew what they were doing (that company must be run by women).  And it is waterproof, which helps tremendously in those random DLR rainstorms that occur every now and again (like when I was there the weekend before Christmas).  I was quite pleased that I got a Bagg.  I had seen a lot about it on the DIS, and I was afraid I would be wasting my $40+ on another bag that didn't do the job, but I think this was a sensible purchase that I will use for a long time; a good investment overall.

Courtney, you're right about the price of the cake you plan to get.  That sounds suspiciously reasonable (for Disney)!  I almost am inclined to think that they left off a digit from the price when you asked about it!!  I assume that the whole outside 'box' is not edible?  I was thinking that only the inside part of it was cake.  In any case, if you and Jesus time it right, you can get your cake, stash whatever you don't eat of it in the mini-fridge in your room and either finish it up later or take it back home with you.  

I have been eating really healthy stuff lately (translation: boring stuff) and I got this mad cake craving all of a sudden from looking at that cake picture!!.  I had to give in to the craving.  I had a home delivery from Vons/Safeway today of a bunch of stuff I need (several cases of water, DECAF coffee, cottage cheese, wheat bread, lean turkey slices, skinless chicken breasts, etc. - all 'good' stuff - along with a giant piece of CAKE with white icing!!!  And I know a lot of people don't like the cakes and cupcakes that are sold at the supermarket, but this piece was SOOOOOOOOOO good.  Lots of frosting; moist cake; nice decorative flower on top - just delicious!  And it is all your fault, Courtney, for posting that cake picture!!  It was too strong of a temptation to bear!


----------



## blabbermouth

I love your report(s)! I'm glad you still had fun with Jesus' family even though they went at a slower pace than you're used to. You're a good almost daughter in law! And you have another trip coming sooo soon! Lucky you.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Jasmine, I must agree with Courtney about the Bagg being roomy.  My black Bagg surprised me with how much stuff it could hold.  They did a really good job of putting useful and secure compartments and pockets and things inside and outside the Bagg.  Some other bags seem to have a lot of pockets but you can still never fit everythng in them for some reason, or the compartments are not secure.  But the Baggallini people knew what they were doing (that company must be run by women).  And it is waterproof, which helps tremendously in those random DLR rainstorms that occur every now and again (like when I was there the weekend before Christmas).  I was quite pleased that I got a Bagg.  I had seen a lot about it on the DIS, and I was afraid I would be wasting my $40+ on another bag that didn't do the job, but I think this was a sensible purchase that I will use for a long time; a good investment overall.
> 
> Courtney, you're right about the price of the cake you plan to get.  That sounds suspiciously reasonable (for Disney)!  I almost am inclined to think that they left off a digit from the price when you asked about it!!  I assume that the whole outside 'box' is not edible?  I was thinking that only the inside part of it was cake.  In any case, if you and Jesus time it right, you can get your cake, stash whatever you don't eat of it in the mini-fridge in your room and either finish it up later or take it back home with you.
> 
> I have been eating really healthy stuff lately (translation: boring stuff) and I got this mad cake craving all of a sudden from looking at that cake picture!!.  I had to give in to the craving.  I had a home delivery from Vons/Safeway today of a bunch of stuff I need (several cases of water, DECAF coffee, cottage cheese, wheat bread, lean turkey slices, skinless chicken breasts, etc. - all 'good' stuff - along with a giant piece of CAKE with white icing!!!  And I know a lot of people don't like the cakes and cupcakes that are sold at the supermarket, but this piece was SOOOOOOOOOO good.  Lots of frosting; moist cake; nice decorative flower on top - just delicious!  And it is all your fault, Courtney, for posting that cake picture!!  It was too strong of a temptation to bear!



 I made you eat the cake! I admit!!! I'm not a huge cake person, okay maybe I am.  That actually sounds good right now!!!

Sherry, you should join the Dis ladies only trip next year. And Jasmine TOO! 



blabbermouth said:


> I love your report(s)! I'm glad you still had fun with Jesus' family even though they went at a slower pace than you're used to. You're a good almost daughter in law! And you have another trip coming sooo soon! Lucky you.



Thank you so much for reading!!!  

I try to be a good almost daughter in law. I love that family!


----------



## roxy72

Hi there, I think I saw in another thread that you two will be at Disneyland around the same time as me. I'll be there from 4/29-5/2. Are you interested in meeting up? I'll be there for my birthday (5/1) as well.


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I made you eat the cake! I admit!!! I'm not a huge cake person, okay maybe I am.  That actually sounds good right now!!!
> 
> Sherry, you should join the Dis ladies only trip next year. And Jasmine TOO!



I love a good piece of cake once in a very great while, but I find that if I really love it and think it is delicious, then I tend to want a second piece, and I end up stuffing myself on cake - and it gets old really fast and I am sick of it!  Cake is the sort of food - like ice cream - that is just SO decadent and not good for you that you can taste it when you bite in, and it can get old quickly.  So I can't eat stuff like that too often because then I get tempted to eat it more often, in which case I may as well just put the thick frosting and calories right into my arteries and walk myself to the emergency room!

Did you join the ladies only trip for 2010, Courtney?  Hmmm.  I wonder if I should get in on that.  See, I was toying with the idea of going this year - at least for a day, to meet up with Molly and some of the other girls - but I had to play it by ear and it turned out I wasn't able to do it after all, so I was glad I hadn't signed on to anything and had to back out.  And now I have the pending plans for DLR with my Idaho friends some time in October (those are always subject to change), which I will also have to play by ear since I won't know my $$$ situation until closer to that time (which affects my part in a hotel and also my renewal of the AP).  I am still not even 100% sure about my July birthday and if I am just going to go to DLR alone and get my Fun Card, or drag Shawn out of work and make her go too!  In other words, I kind of take one DLR trip at a time and play them all by ear, because freelance work leads to unpredictable money situations so it is difficult to plan FAR ahead.  Things tend to change several times when I try to plan too far ahead.

But if you are going on the ladies trip, or if Jasmine and Kerri get in on it too, then I will definitely have more incentive to at least pop in for a day!!  Reading Stacerita's TR about the trip I can tell those ladies almost had TOO good of a time!  It sounds like they had a blast!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

roxy72 said:


> Hi there, I think I saw in another thread that you two will be at Disneyland around the same time as me. I'll be there from 4/29-5/2. Are you interested in meeting up? I'll be there for my birthday (5/1) as well.



Hi!  That be wonderful! I'm dragging DBF with me (ha! Just kidding). Where are you staying at?



Sherry E said:


> I love a good piece of cake once in a very great while, but I find that if I really love it and think it is delicious, then I tend to want a second piece, and I end up stuffing myself on cake - and it gets old really fast and I am sick of it!  Cake is the sort of food - like ice cream - that is just SO decadent and not good for you that you can taste it when you bite in, and it can get old quickly.  So I can't eat stuff like that too often because then I get tempted to eat it more often, in which case I may as well just put the thick frosting and calories right into my arteries and walk myself to the emergency room!
> 
> Did you join the ladies only trip for 2010, Courtney?  Hmmm.  I wonder if I should get in on that.  See, I was toying with the idea of going this year - at least for a day, to meet up with Molly and some of the other girls - but I had to play it by ear and it turned out I wasn't able to do it after all, so I was glad I hadn't signed on to anything and had to back out.  And now I have the pending plans for DLR with my Idaho friends some time in October (those are always subject to change), which I will also have to play by ear since I won't know my $$$ situation until closer to that time (which affects my part in a hotel and also my renewal of the AP).  I am still not even 100% sure about my July birthday and if I am just going to go to DLR alone and get my Fun Card, or drag Shawn out of work and make her go too!  In other words, I kind of take one DLR trip at a time and play them all by ear, because freelance work leads to unpredictable money situations so it is difficult to plan FAR ahead.  Things tend to change several times when I try to plan too far ahead.
> 
> But if you are going on the ladies trip, or if Jasmine and Kerri get in on it too, then I will definitely have more incentive to at least pop in for a day!!  Reading Stacerita's TR about the trip I can tell those ladies almost had TOO good of a time!  It sounds like they had a blast!



I'm that way about most sweets. Too much sometimes. Except candy. And not chocolate candy. Not chocolate candy (even though I do like chocolate) is my vice. Big time.

For the Ladies trip, I'm thinking of just going Saturday and Sunday, possibly Friday too depending on how work/school is by then. It's too far in advance to tell what's going to be going on with that. I'm also deciding if I should drive. If I do drive, I could totally pick you up! You're on my way to Anaheim anyways! At the most I'll stay 2 nights. They have a whole 7 (I think?) days planned, but I won't be staying that long.

I would LOVE LOVE if all 4 of us ladies go. Omg, perfect.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Hellooo Courtney! 

I'd so love to meet up with you guys, but going on vacation requires that I work around my family, so its hard to plan. Know what I mean? 

I'd be so stoked to meet you, Sherry, and Kerri (again!)! It would be too fun, I know it. I had sooo much fun with everyone at our mini-meet and had even more fun hanging out with Kerri and Micah. They are like the coolest couple in the world!

Oh & Sherry, you are soo tempting me to get a bagallini! I'm soo close to getting it, you don't even know. The only thing stopping me is my camera & tripod!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Hellooo Courtney!
> 
> I'd so love to meet up with you guys, but going on vacation requires that I work around my family, so its hard to plan. Know what I mean?
> 
> I'd be so stoked to meet you, Sherry, and Kerri (again!)! It would be too fun, I know it. I had sooo much fun with everyone at our mini-meet and had even more fun hanging out with Kerri and Micah. They are like the coolest couple in the world!
> 
> Oh & Sherry, you are soo tempting me to get a bagallini! I'm soo close to getting it, you don't even know. The only thing stopping me is my camera & tripod!



I know what you mean jelly bean! That's probably why I'll only go Saturday/Sunday. Well we'll see. I'm an early planner, but that's too early for me right now.

Us 4 need our own trip, dangit! 

Kerri and Micah should adopt us. They wouldn't mind 2 more daughters!  

Get the Baggallini! Hm. How big is it? Like inches? Your tripod is 17"? Hmmm. Seriously, that bag is magic. It doesn't look that big, but I could fit my whole life in there.


----------



## roxy72

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hi!  That be wonderful! I'm dragging DBF with me (ha! Just kidding). Where are you staying at?



I'm going to be at the Doubletree. I got it through Priceline, which is always an adventure! I'd love to stay at HoJo's someday, but working around their Entertainment discount dates, etc. can be tricky. At least with Priceline, I get to try different hotels with my stays, right?  Where are you staying?


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I know what you mean jelly bean! That's probably why I'll only go Saturday/Sunday. Well we'll see. I'm an early planner, but that's too early for me right now.
> 
> Us 4 need our own trip, dangit!
> 
> Kerri and Micah should adopt us. They wouldn't mind 2 more daughters!
> 
> Get the Baggallini! Hm. How big is it? Like inches? Your tripod is 17"? Hmmm. Seriously, that bag is magic. It doesn't look that big, but I could fit my whole life in there.



I know!! Seriously even though we're adults Kerri & Micah need to adopt us  I'll bake cupcakes if they do! HAHA 

Yeah, my tripod folds down to 17.13 inches, but I'll definitely check it out!!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

BOO. I just checked and its height is 13 inches. bleh. oh well !


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> BOO. I just checked and its height is 13 inches. bleh. oh well !



BOO. *thumbs DOWN*


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey everyone!

So we leave in 4 days. I can't wait!

I order these cute travel bags from Avon. They have Mickey on them. I'll post a picture of them tonight.

I also need to start packing.

And I need to go to the bank to cash in my coins I've been saving ($40!!!).


----------



## blabbermouth

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So we leave in 4 days. I can't wait!
> 
> I order these cute travel bags from Avon. They have Mickey on them. I'll post a picture of them tonight.
> 
> I also need to start packing.
> 
> And I need to go to the bank to cash in my coins I've been saving ($40!!!).



Coins add up so fast, hey? That's my DF's favourite way to save money (the only way he saves money?) He has a bear peanut butter jar piggy bank, heehee. He rolls the coins about twice a year and usually has $100 or so. 

Hmm, need to see a pic of the mickey travel bags. Have you ever used to Mark by Avon products? Love them so much! (I mean, if Lauren Conrad approves something, it must be good, right?)


----------



## kaoden39

Hey you, Jaz, and I are all gonna be a year older real soon and my DH.  We are May 2 and May 3.


----------



## DizNee Luver

4 days!!!!!! 
Bet the excitement has really set in now!!!!!

Have a super great birthday!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

blabbermouth said:


> Coins add up so fast, hey? That's my DF's favourite way to save money (the only way he saves money?) He has a bear peanut butter jar piggy bank, heehee. He rolls the coins about twice a year and usually has $100 or so.
> 
> Hmm, need to see a pic of the mickey travel bags. Have you ever used to Mark by Avon products? Love them so much! (I mean, if Lauren Conrad approves something, it must be good, right?)



That's awesome your DH gets that much! I usually don't pay for things with cash, I just use my debit card, but when I do use cash I just throw all my change in a piggie bank (it's a piggie!) my Mom gave me. I don't know how long I've been saving this change. Maybe since December?

I just ordered some Mark eyeshadows!! I really like their lip glosses too. The clothes and everything are so cute. Their perfume is really nice too!



kaoden39 said:


> Hey you, Jaz, and I are all gonna be a year older real soon and my DH.  We are May 2 and May 3.



Yay for May babies!!!  You and your DH are right after me, 1, 2, 3!!



DizNee Luver said:


> 4 days!!!!!!
> Bet the excitement has really set in now!!!!!
> 
> Have a super great birthday!!!!



Woohoo!! 

I'm happy you're joining the Diva trip!!! Wooo some more!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

My battery on my camera is charging, so I found a picture online of my bags.






Isn't it cute? The duffle bag isn't too big. Not big enough to carry ALL my stuff in, but it will work. The other bag I already have filled with snacks.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I love the bags!!!!!  Those are so cute......where'd you get them?

And thanx on the Diva thing.....I'm very excited to be joining (I really hope I get to.....gonna try my darndest to be there!!!)...... it was great meeting a few of the ladies at the Dole Whip for Bawb pic.


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> My battery on my camera is charging, so I found a picture online of my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it cute? The duffle bag isn't too big. Not big enough to carry ALL my stuff in, but it will work. The other bag I already have filled with snacks.



Oooh - love those bags!  I particularly love the "generous outside pockets" shown in the ad!  That's what I look for - generous pockets!!

I am still contemplating the Divas trip - especially if you and DizNee Luver go!  I know Jasmine and Kerri will have to wait a little longer before plans can be made (which is my issue too - too far in advance), but with any luck, the planets will align and we will ALL be able to go at the same time!  Michele (Kaoden39)....any chance of you making an appearance on the Divas trip, or are you already signed up and I am unaware?


----------



## Belle Ella

Those bags are so absolutely adorable!! Would love to know where you got them too. Man, this board is costing me so much money, hahahaha. I have no impulse control, that's what it is.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

DizNee Luver said:


> I love the bags!!!!!  Those are so cute......where'd you get them?
> 
> And thanx on the Diva thing.....I'm very excited to be joining (I really hope I get to.....gonna try my darndest to be there!!!)...... it was great meeting a few of the ladies at the Dole Whip for Bawb pic.



I got them from Avon! They had them available on Avon.com, but I don't see them anymore! They have another cute Mickey green ones available now!

I'm trying real hard too. It's hard to say because it is so far in advance. But I hope we can both make it!!



Sherry E said:


> Oooh - love those bags!  I particularly love the "generous outside pockets" shown in the ad!  That's what I look for - generous pockets!!
> 
> I am still contemplating the Divas trip - especially if you and DizNee Luver go!  I know Jasmine and Kerri will have to wait a little longer before plans can be made (which is my issue too - too far in advance), but with any luck, the planets will align and we will ALL be able to go at the same time!  Michele (Kaoden39)....any chance of you making an appearance on the Divas trip, or are you already signed up and I am unaware?



The other bag (not the duffel) is really big. I already stuffed it full of snacks and there is still room. It has a bunch of zippers and pockets inside it too! I'm going to start packing in the duffel bag and see how much fits in it.

Go go!! But I know what you mean, it is too far in advance, that's why it's hard for me so say what exact days I'm going to go..

I don't know if Michele is going. I haven't see her on the Ladies Only thread!



Belle Ella said:


> Those bags are so absolutely adorable!! Would love to know where you got them too. Man, this board is costing me so much money, hahahaha. I have no impulse control, that's what it is.



Aren't they cute?! I got them from Avon!! I know they have some other Mickey bags. They're a green color with stripes. Super cute.

I know what you mean! This board has forced me (haha!) to buy a Baggallini, Crocs, uhhh. And a bunch of other stuff!


----------



## blabbermouth

Cute bags. I just bought some shoes online. Mary jane crocs and some skechers. I love online shopping. 

Your trip is so close! Have fun!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

blabbermouth said:


> Cute bags. I just bought some shoes online. Mary jane crocs and some skechers. I love online shopping.
> 
> Your trip is so close! Have fun!



I lone online shopping too. I actually buy more things online than I do in an actual store. Plus, I find online stores have more things than actual stores. And sometime's it's cheaper.

Ohh, I love my Mary Jane Crocs. I have them in black and pearl (I think that's the name of the color. I thought they were going to be white, but they're more of a gray color). They opened a Crocs outlet across the street from my work last week. I'm going to go when we come home to see if they have any Mary Janes or any other cute Crocs!

I know, it's so close. I'm sitting on my bed with all my clothes _trying_ to pack...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Totally random and OT, but I hate it when people lie. Geez, get a life. 

So, I feel like posting some more random pictures to keep everyone occupied until we leave in 3 DAYS!!!

Here is a very old picture from when my parents took me to DL when I was about 2 or 3. I think 3. I need to ask my Mom. This wasn't my first DL trip though. This is me and my Dad.






Notice the castle has fur on it? 

Here's my Dad buying me a balloon. I love how the CM's costumes are.






My Mom and I on the carousel.  My troll hat. 






This is Jesus and I with Mickey on our first ever solo trip to DLR. Look what that started!  






My parents, myself and I Jesus in Hollywood Pictures Backlot for my 19th birthday.






My and my Dad.






My and my Momma.






Casey Junior coming down the track, with a smokey stack!!


----------



## kaoden39

Gosh the pictures are so cute.  I love the old pictures.  Nothing like growing up at Disneyland.


----------



## Sherry E

Those pictures are great, Courtney!  I love them!  It is about time you dragged out the old stuff too, after Jasmine and I exposed our old DL photos to the world! 

I can see you inherited your dad's height.  He looks very tall and you look like you are very tall.  What fun pictures.  You were too cute as a tiny toddler - even though we can barely see you.

Now you have me curious.  Did you catch someone in a lie that they tried to deny, or did you just happen to notice that they lied and you didn't mention it?  I have had an issue like that come up in just the last few days, where I know someone is lying about something (several somethings, actually) and they deny, deny, deny.  It is very upsetting when you know someone lied about something, even if they admit it, but worse if they don't admit it.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Gosh the pictures are so cute.  I love the old pictures.  Nothing like growing up at Disneyland.



Thank you! That's something I really remember as a kid is going to Disneyland. 



Sherry E said:


> Those pictures are great, Courtney!  I love them!  It is about time you dragged out the old stuff too, after Jasmine and I exposed our old DL photos to the world!
> 
> I can see you inherited your dad's height.  He looks very tall and you look like you are very tall.  What fun pictures.  You were too cute as a tiny toddler - even though we can barely see you.
> 
> Now you have me curious.  Did you catch someone in a lie that they tried to deny, or did you just happen to notice that they lied and you didn't mention it?  I have had an issue like that come up in just the last few days, where I know someone is lying about something (several somethings, actually) and they deny, deny, deny.  It is very upsetting when you know someone lied about something, even if they admit it, but worse if they don't admit it.



Thank you, Sherry!!! I found those last week. We recently moved, so all our picture boxes went into storage since we moved into a smaller place. I had a ton of Disneyland pictures that were on our old fridge, and now that we moved, I don't know where they went.  I did find these though and just took pictures of them with our Sony since we don't have a scanner anymore.

Yep, I got my height from my Dad. He's still much taller than me. He's 6'4" and I'm 5'9". But my Mom is only 5'1". So I guess I'm in the middle!!

I caught someone. Well I guess caught, I don't know if they know. Over something dumb (well Disneyland isn't dumb). It's not so much a big deal, especially because I'm one who doesn't get phased by drama easily and I'm not super close to this person anyways. I guess it's just amusing. Especially when someone goes to great lengths to try to cover their lie when instead they should just stop and end it there.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Oh crud, I just received this email from the Anaheim Desert Inn and Suites.



> We are delighted that you have choosen to visit our property the Anaheim Desert Inn & Suites.
> 
> We look forward to creating a memorable vacation experience.
> 
> For additional information please visit www.anaheimdesertinn.com.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Desert Inn & Suites



We orginally booked with them before we booked with hotels.com for the Hotel Menage. I called and cancelled our reservation with the Desert Inn and the guy gave me a confirmation number, that was still awhile ago. I _think_ I still have it. I need to look in my wallet in the morning. I'm hoping I just got this email by error. I'll call them in the morning.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I love the older pics...... I have a few somewhere.....would probably take me days to find them.....lol

Hope you get everything straightened out with the Desert Inn!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

DizNee Luver said:


> I love the older pics...... I have a few somewhere.....would probably take me days to find them.....lol
> 
> Hope you get everything straightened out with the Desert Inn!!!



I want to find our other pictures! But I don't know where to start!

I called them about 20 minutes ago and the guy confirmed that it was canceled on March 3rd. Whew!! No worries!!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

They did the same thing to me! 

When Eric had his surgery we talked to the doctors and they said it was a bad idea for him to be going to DL so close after the major surgery, so we cancelled our reservation at Desert Inn & Suites but they still sent us an email thanking us for choosing them for our trip. So I called them and they said it was cancelled and not to worry. I think that maybe its automated on their server once you book with them regardless if you cancel.

I love your pictures btw! Find more ! I wanna seee  Its so interesting to see other halfies when they're younger  I think you look more Filipino than me for sure, especially when you were younger!


----------



## disneyland89

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Oh yeah. For those of you who hadn't had your birthday yet, I kept hearing that Disneyland.com was not sending out the PDF you print to present at DL for your free ticket/fun card/etc. Well I went and registered AGAIN and DL emailed me with the PDF and the email said I was already registered that I don't need to again, but print this out and take it to get in free. So I printed it out. It has a bar code so I guess they just scan it?



This is exactly what happened to me. And I love your trip reports! Great pictures. It makes me even more excited that I only have 12 days left!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> They did the same thing to me!
> 
> When Eric had his surgery we talked to the doctors and they said it was a bad idea for him to be going to DL so close after the major surgery, so we cancelled our reservation at Desert Inn & Suites but they still sent us an email thanking us for choosing them for our trip. So I called them and they said it was cancelled and not to worry. I think that maybe its automated on their server once you book with them regardless if you cancel.
> 
> I love your pictures btw! Find more ! I wanna seee  Its so interesting to see other halfies when they're younger  I think you look more Filipino than me for sure, especially when you were younger!



Whew! That's what I was thinking that it was just automated. The guy said not to worry and it was canceled. Good thing I kept the confirmation number too, just in case it wasn't canceled.

I need to find more! I'll ask my Dad if the picture boxes are easy to find in the garage before I go down there and look for myself. Everyone says I look even more Filipino than my Mom. She's just more brown than I am. I'm white. 



disneyland89 said:


> This is exactly what happened to me. And I love your trip reports! Great pictures. It makes me even more excited that I only have 12 days left!



Glad to know I'm not the only one this happened to! I'm so glad you like reading my TRs! I'll have plenty more for you to enjoy! Wow! 12 days. That's coming up so fast, you're going to have an awesome time!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So I am all packed. I finished this afternoon.

I have some strange obsessive thing when it comes to packing. I hate and have a very strange fear (I'm not one that is real afraid of things either) of being without things. I always always pack too much. I've actually gotten better though. Normally we hit the parks in the morning, stay until the mid afternoon and go back to the hotel, rest, shower if we feel like it (usually Jesus does, too much hassle for me to wash my hair and put on makeup again), change (I do change into warmer clothes) and go back to the parks until closing. So I always pack 2 sets of clothes. So that would mean I'm packing for 8 days instead of 4.  Wow, that sounds crazy in writing.

I have one whole duffel packed with just clothes and then the blue star Mickey smaller duffel with sweatshirts and a jacket and an extra pair of Crocs. I'll also put my blow dryer, straightener and toiletries in there. Then I have the other Mickey bag with snacks and other things (like a folder with our hotel ressies and my birthday email Disney sent me) and that's it!

It's not supposed to be real hot when we go, high 60's. So I packed to wear shorts during the day with long sleeves and jeans and a sweatshirt at night. I always get cold in DL anyways, so with long sleeve underneath I can always take it off if I get too hot. _ETA: Maybe I should just wear short sleeves and wear a light jacket over. That why it's easier to take off. Plus a small jacket will fit inside my Baggallini no problem.. Hmm... _

The plan for Tuesday morning is to leave at 9am. The park opens at 10am. We figured (took us almost a year too!) that it's better if we leave after morning rush hour instead of leaving early and trying to beat traffic. We always hit traffic in the exact same spots (LA!), last time we left later in the morning it took us less than an hour to get there. When we hit traffic it takes us up to 2 hours. My Mom is going to drop me off at Jesus' house on her way to work. That way there's no drama of me leaving my car at his house or anything. Even though I'm right by the freeway, if Jesus doesn't have someone there kicking his butt to get ready, I'd be waiting at my house all morning for him to come.  So, my Mom is dropping me off pretty early, she said we're leaving around 6:30am. I'll take a shower here and get dressed, then I'll do my makeup and hair over at Jesus'.

The only PS we have made is for Minnie and Friends at 9:10am on Thursday morning. 

Am I missing anything else?


----------



## nancy drew

Hey there .  You must be so excited!!!!  

I always over-pack too.  Last year I under-packed, and paid for it when the weather was colder and we all only had 1 pair of pants and long-sleeved top each.  Now, like you, I feel like I'm going to be packing 2 sets of clothes for us.  Yikes!  

So you will be there when we are there!  I don't think I've ever seen a DIS-er at a park.  I always look for the green Mickey heads, but never see them.  Perhaps I should go pick one up and see if we are "spotted"?


----------



## merrrydeath

So exciting you are leaving soon! I'm jealous.


----------



## kaoden39

Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Docter419

Have a great birthday! I will be going down to d-land in September to celebrate my birthday. Its the perfect way to celebrate I think


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sounds like you have everything you need (except me in tow......lol) 

You'll have a great trip!!!!  Can't wait for the report & pics when you get back!!!!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

wooo! I'm sooo stoked for you  You're going to have soo much fun!


----------



## Sherry E

So your birthday is on Friday, right?  I lost track somewhere - you are staying at the Menage on Tues., Wed., and Thursday nights, but are you staying on Friday night too?  Somewhere along the line I forgot how many days and nights you were going to be at DLR!

Anyway, from one obsessive, chronic over-packer to another, I feel your pain.  The problem I find with over-packing is not so much actually lugging 3 bags out the door with me - though that is bothersome - it is all the thought and decisons that go into it beforehand!!  I am constantly thinking of what to bring, then arguing with myself over whether I should bring it.  _Well, if I bring this, then I HAVE to bring that too.  No, that won't be necessary at Disneyland...Oh, but it will be too hot in the day for me to bring that, but I have to be prepared at night in case it gets cold...and then there is that chance of rain...where is the umbrella?  I have to bring that in case my feet get blistered...have to bring shampoo AND conditioner to fight the frizzies...have to remember the cell phone charger and now the camera battery charger too!....It may be cold enough for a sweater but not for a coat, so I have to bring an extra sweater...but then it may be really cold so I have to bring the coat..._  So when I think I have decided on all the things I need to bring with me, which usually involves all of the above as well as several t-shirts, several sweaters, several pairs of pants, things to sleep in, several everything, then I start second-guessing my decisions in an effort to 'scale down' (ha ha) what I bring and not bring so much.  Then I have a battle in my mind over what stuff is really necessary and what is not.  It is endless!  Then there is the issue of actually trying to fit everything into the designated bags and get the thigns I need in my purse or Baggallini into their assigned compartments....and then there is the issue of lugging it out and loading it into the car.  It is a pain.  And then don't even get me started on unpacking it in the hotel room and then having to re-pack when it is time to go home (why is it that nothing ever fits as well in the bags when you leave to go home as it did when you were first packing for the trip?).

Still, all of that madness aside, I have never regretted having any of the stuff with me in the hotel rooms.  I like 'being prepared' for different scenarios, I guess, and I try to use as much of what I bring with me as possible.  You never know when you may spill something on your shirt or sit in someone's spilled ice cream and have to go back to the hotel mid-day to change!!  But why is it that whoever I go with to DLR is able to pack very lightly and never has any need for anything else when at DLR?  Ahhh...yes, I know why.  My traveling companions (like Shawn or other friends) know that I am the one who brings everything, so if they need lotion, they come to ME.  If they need powder, I am their gal.  If they need Motrin, I am fully stocked.  Foot blister pads?  Sherry has them!!  Basically I am carrying things for everyone's use!


----------



## blabbermouth

I'm an over-packer too. But I like to be able to choose what to wear in the morning. Nothing will make me grumpier than not being comfy in my outfit. But I also like to bring a full complement of toiletries also, just in case. Still, I always manage to forget something, like dress shoes or bobby pins. Good thing I always go to places where there are stores! 

Have fun on your trip... tomorrow!


----------



## disneyland89

Its not "over-packing", its being "prepared". At least thats what I tell myself, and everyone else when I pack my bags like I'm leaving for a month and everyone else is packed for a 4 day vacation. You just never know.....


----------



## Belle Ella

YAY! How exciting!! I can't wait until ya'll get back and we get to hear all about it!!

And I agree, there's no such thing as over-packing - unless you bring along everything you own. Then you have issues :lol: I always have to pack multiple things for each day so I have something to chang into at night, it only makes sense.

Have fun at the Minnie & Friends breakfast!! We had so, so, so, so much fun there last month. Yay!!


Have a fantastic trip!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

nancy drew said:


> Hey there .  You must be so excited!!!!
> 
> I always over-pack too.  Last year I under-packed, and paid for it when the weather was colder and we all only had 1 pair of pants and long-sleeved top each.  Now, like you, I feel like I'm going to be packing 2 sets of clothes for us.  Yikes!
> 
> So you will be there when we are there!  I don't think I've ever seen a DIS-er at a park.  I always look for the green Mickey heads, but never see them.  Perhaps I should go pick one up and see if we are "spotted"?



Thats what Im afraid of! Being freezing because I didnt pack enough!! Eww! At least if you pack too much, youll be prepared!

Keep an eye for my Mickey head! I have them on my bag! You should go get some if you have the time!!! 



merrrydeath said:


> So exciting you are leaving soon! I'm jealous.



Wooo!!! You can live DL through my pictures when I come back!! 



kaoden39 said:


> Have a wonderful birthday!



Thank you SO much, Michele!!! Its almost yours and your DHs too!! Woohoo!!! 



DizNee Luver said:


> Sounds like you have everything you need (except me in tow......lol)
> 
> You'll have a great trip!!!!  Can't wait for the report & pics when you get back!!!!!



 I need to get a HUGE bag and take everyone with me!!!

Thank you so much, Laurie! I hope you have an awesome time! 



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> wooo! I'm sooo stoked for you  You're going to have soo much fun!



Jas! Thank you!!!!! Ill give you all the deets when I get home!!!!!! Its almost time for your trip too!!!!! 



Sherry E said:


> So your birthday is on Friday, right?  I lost track somewhere - you are staying at the Menage on Tues., Wed., and Thursday nights, but are you staying on Friday night too?  Somewhere along the line I forgot how many days and nights you were going to be at DLR!
> 
> Anyway, from one obsessive, chronic over-packer to another, I feel your pain.  The problem I find with over-packing is not so much actually lugging 3 bags out the door with me - though that is bothersome - it is all the thought and decisons that go into it beforehand!!  I am constantly thinking of what to bring, then arguing with myself over whether I should bring it.  _Well, if I bring this, then I HAVE to bring that too.  No, that won't be necessary at Disneyland...Oh, but it will be too hot in the day for me to bring that, but I have to be prepared at night in case it gets cold...and then there is that chance of rain...where is the umbrella?  I have to bring that in case my feet get blistered...have to bring shampoo AND conditioner to fight the frizzies...have to remember the cell phone charger and now the camera battery charger too!....It may be cold enough for a sweater but not for a coat, so I have to bring an extra sweater...but then it may be really cold so I have to bring the coat..._  So when I think I have decided on all the things I need to bring with me, which usually involves all of the above as well as several t-shirts, several sweaters, several pairs of pants, things to sleep in, several everything, then I start second-guessing my decisions in an effort to 'scale down' (ha ha) what I bring and not bring so much.  Then I have a battle in my mind over what stuff is really necessary and what is not.  It is endless!  Then there is the issue of actually trying to fit everything into the designated bags and get the thigns I need in my purse or Baggallini into their assigned compartments....and then there is the issue of lugging it out and loading it into the car.  It is a pain.  And then don't even get me started on unpacking it in the hotel room and then having to re-pack when it is time to go home (why is it that nothing ever fits as well in the bags when you leave to go home as it did when you were first packing for the trip?).
> 
> Still, all of that madness aside, I have never regretted having any of the stuff with me in the hotel rooms.  I like 'being prepared' for different scenarios, I guess, and I try to use as much of what I bring with me as possible.  You never know when you may spill something on your shirt or sit in someone's spilled ice cream and have to go back to the hotel mid-day to change!!  But why is it that whoever I go with to DLR is able to pack very lightly and never has any need for anything else when at DLR?  Ahhh...yes, I know why.  My traveling companions (like Shawn or other friends) know that I am the one who brings everything, so if they need lotion, they come to ME.  If they need powder, I am their gal.  If they need Motrin, I am fully stocked.  Foot blister pads?  Sherry has them!!  Basically I am carrying things for everyone's use!



Ah, Sherry, you rock! You are exactly like me. I was having that same dilemma this weekend. I didnt know what to pack, what to wear, what if its cold? What if its hot? I was going crazy. I think I got it though. And I always have extra everything. Especially because I got sick last trip, now I packed every kind of medicine so we dont have to buy $15 Day Quil anymore!! Woo!

Were coming home Friday afternoon. So were checking out of the Menage that morning. My parents want me home the night of my birthday so they can do whatever. Take me to dinner? Im not even sure of the plans yet!



blabbermouth said:


> I'm an over-packer too. But I like to be able to choose what to wear in the morning. Nothing will make me grumpier than not being comfy in my outfit. But I also like to bring a full complement of toiletries also, just in case. Still, I always manage to forget something, like dress shoes or bobby pins. Good thing I always go to places where there are stores!
> 
> Have fun on your trip... tomorrow!



Yes. Im like that too. I cant just wear one outfit. What if I change my mind? Then Im uncomfortable all day because I dont like my outfit!! But of course Jesus can do that. I guess because hes a guy? 

Thank you so much!! 



disneyland89 said:


> Its not "over-packing", its being "prepared". At least thats what I tell myself, and everyone else when I pack my bags like I'm leaving for a month and everyone else is packed for a 4 day vacation. You just never know.....



YES! Being prepared!! I like that!!!  You should have seen my bag when we packed for just overnight. Jesus family was like what!? How many days are we going!?! 



Belle Ella said:


> YAY! How exciting!! I can't wait until ya'll get back and we get to hear all about it!!
> 
> And I agree, there's no such thing as over-packing - unless you bring along everything you own. Then you have issues :lol: I always have to pack multiple things for each day so I have something to chang into at night, it only makes sense.
> 
> Have fun at the Minnie & Friends breakfast!! We had so, so, so, so much fun there last month. Yay!!
> 
> 
> Have a fantastic trip!!



Thank youuuuu!!!!!!  I dont bring my whole room, thank goodness!!!

The Minnie and Friends breakfast looks like a blast! Especially looking at your TR! It made me SO excited!!!!!


----------



## daisy_77

I am all caught up! 

Courtney, I hope you have a wonderful trip! I am looking forward to more!


I have a weird question....I am considering booking the Desert Inn and Suites for our trip in Oct. Do they charge when you reserve the room online or when you check-out? Thanks!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

daisy_77 said:


> I am all caught up!
> 
> Courtney, I hope you have a wonderful trip! I am looking forward to more!
> 
> 
> I have a weird question....I am considering booking the Desert Inn and Suites for our trip in Oct. Do they charge when you reserve the room online or when you check-out? Thanks!



Hi January!! Thank you for joining!!!  

They charge you after you check out, just like the Hojo. I had the room booked for almost a week or so and they didn't charge me anything. I think I even asked when I called because I had another question. Also the guy told me it's cheaper to book online through their website than over the phone. I have no idea why, even the guy didn't know. But it was $10 or so cheaper!!


----------



## daisy_77

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hi January!! Thank you for joining!!!
> 
> They charge you after you check out, just like the Hojo. I had the room booked for almost a week or so and they didn't charge me anything. I think I even asked when I called because I had another question. Also the guy told me it's cheaper to book online through their website than over the phone. I have no idea why, even the guy didn't know. But it was $10 or so cheaper!!


 
Awesome! 

Now I just have to decide between the Hojo and Desert Inn.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

daisy_77 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Now I just have to decide between the Hojo and Desert Inn.



Uhoh. That's kind of a thoughie. What's cheaper?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So goodnight everyone!! I'm going to bed right now. I'm getting up early tomorrow and probably won't check in here until we get home.

Hope everyone has a wonderful week!!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

I hope you have a crazyload of fun  YAY!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I hope you have the bestest birthday ever Courtney!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COURTNEY!




Have a wonderful day, and make sure to report back to us with the TR soon!

(For some reason, when I tried to make the HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COURTNEY a different color - like something remotely close to pink, I couldn't access the colors!  I couldn't even bold it.)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COURTNEY!!!*  (Okay, now it worked, although the pink is so light that you can barely see it!!)


----------



## kaoden39

I hope you have a wonderful birthday today!  This is the start of our trio of birthdays!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

HAPPPPY BIRTHDAY COURTNEY!!!!!

I hope you're enjoying your funcard today!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hi everyone! I'm home!!! 

Thank you ALL for the birthday wishes! You are just too sweet.  

I uploaded all my pictures to my laptop, but I'm off to bed. I'm so exhausted from such a wonderful trip!

We had an amazing time, the crowds were low and the weather was perfect. I'll start the TR sometime tomorrow.

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Welcome home Courtney!!!!!!  Can't wait to hear all about it!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Welcome home!  I am glad you had a good trip!  I look forward to reading about your trip and seeing your pictures!


----------



## blabbermouth

Belated Happy Birthday! Glad you enjoyed your trip!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I hope you have a crazyload of fun  YAY!!!



Thank you, Jas!! I did!!!! 



DizNee Luver said:


> I hope you have the bestest birthday ever Courtney!!!!!!!



Thank you SO much, Laurie!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COURTNEY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day, and make sure to report back to us with the TR soon!
> 
> (For some reason, when I tried to make the HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COURTNEY a different color - like something remotely close to pink, I couldn't access the colors!  I couldn't even bold it.)
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COURTNEY!!!*  (Okay, now it worked, although the pink is so light that you can barely see it!!)



Thank you SO SO MUCH, Sherry!!!!!! You are just too awesome! *hugs*


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> I hope you have a wonderful birthday today!  This is the start of our trio of birthdays!



Wooo!! Is your birthday today or is it your DHs? And the other one is tomorrow!? Well HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!! 



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> HAPPPPY BIRTHDAY COURTNEY!!!!!
> 
> I hope you're enjoying your funcard today!!



Thank you Jasmine!!!!!!!  Oh, I loved that fun card!!!!!!!! 



DizNee Luver said:


> Welcome home Courtney!!!!!!  Can't wait to hear all about it!!!!



I'm going to start my TR riiiighhtt now!! 



kaoden39 said:


> Welcome home!  I am glad you had a good trip!  I look forward to reading about your trip and seeing your pictures!



Woohoo! Thank you!! 



blabbermouth said:


> Belated Happy Birthday! Glad you enjoyed your trip!



Thank you so much! We had a wonderful time.


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Wooo!! Is your birthday today or is it your DHs? And the other one is tomorrow!? Well HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jasmine!!!!!!!  Oh, I loved that fun card!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start my TR riiiighhtt now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! We had a wonderful time.



Today is DH.  Tomorrow is me!  Thank you!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Tuesday, April 28th - DLR Day 1

Time to get started on my TR! This will be my last TR until August. Sad.  That's so far away! Our APs expire in 2 weeks and we're not going back until August for our anniversary (6 years). We're still figuring out the dates so we can book our hotel early since that's summer time still. Our actual anniversary lands on a Saturday, so we'll see what we'll do with that. Also when we go we'll be getting new APs then. Hope the prices don't go up.

Now on to the TR! My Mom dropped me off at Jesus' house super early in the morning (7am). At first we were planning to leave his house around 9am, but that quickly changed and we were in no rush to leave. I fell asleep once I got there and eventually I got up to get ready. We left his house around 12:30pm and we arrived at the Mickey and Friends parking structure a little before 2:00pm. We hit a little bit of traffic, but nothing major. So less than an hour and a half was good timing. We parked in the Donald lot and made our way to the trams. 

We're here!






I have about 100 pictures of this!






I don't like horses at all, but I took a picture of this cool guy.






Since this was my birthday trip, we went to City Hall to get my birthday button. Even though my birthday wasn't until Friday, we usually just wear our birthday buttons our entire trip since we're celebrating our birthdays with a trip! So after I got my birthday button (which I don't have a picture of) and the CM gave Jesus an "I'm Celebrating" button, we decided we were hungry and walked to Critter Country to get some lunch at Hungry Bear. The line wasn't too long, but there was a lady behind us who was complaining the whole time about what was taking so long. Her kids were running around acting crazy and she was yelling at them too. I just wanted to get away from her! Anyways, we ordered our lunch, I got the turkey club sandwich, Jesus got the bacon cheddar burger, we got a lemonaide and some onion rings to share. We found a place to sit downstairs by the water.

My turkey club sandwich. It came with either apples or chips (I chose apples).






Our view from our table.






And then the Mark Twain came by. Tuesday was the only day it was running.
















We had a fun time watching the ducks nearby too.






Mark Twain's butt.






And some more duckies.






After our super delicious lunch I got a little chilly so I put my sweater on and we walked around and took in everything.

I like waving to the people who are going down the big drop on Splash.











This guy was walking in front of us in Frontierland. He's from the Roundup BBQ place.











We crossed Main Street and went to Tomorrowland.











And rode the Monorail!!!






From the Monorail station.











I really really wanted to ride the orange Monorail. Oooo, it's soo pretty.






Us inside the awesome Orange!






Out the window.






Small World Plaza.






...CONT...


----------



## thmar

...lovin' it!!


----------



## daisy_77

Courtney---wow...it was a beautiful day and the crowds don't look bad at all! 


Looking forward to more!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

So where did I leave off? We made a round trip around in the Monorail and got off back at Tomorrowland. The Monorail honked right as we were walking under it and it scared us.  That thing is loud!

After that we walked to Innoventions to see the House of the Future since we haven't see that yet. We never have been to the part of the Innoventions building with the moving middle and the Tom Morrow robot. It was pretty neat.











The front porch of the House of the Future (is that what it's called?).






They had an awesome huge TV in the living room. The Incredibles was playing.











I thought what was written on this trophy was funny.






I want this in my room.






Cheese!






This was totally the best room in the house. The pirate ship was the little boys bed and when the CM came in for "story time" the entire room just came to life. I thought it was amazing and if you're a Peter Pan fan you really have to see this.
















The sail on the boat was a large screen. There were also screens where the windows are and on the back wall of the room.






That CM was awesome. She was really into her role and a really good story teller! After that we checked out the kitchen and went upstairs to look at the video games. Of course Jesus got caught playing Guitar Hero.  











...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

OT, anyone watching the JONAS show on Disney Channel? Michele, I know Kody is! This show is funny! 

It was already going to be 5:00pm. We were tired and decided to call it a night at DL for the day. DL closed at 8:00pm, we figured by the time we checked in, rested a bit, changed (it was getting cold) it would already be too late. So we went to check into the hotel. We stayed at the Hotel Menage, it is right on the corner of Ball Road and Harbor Blvd. The freeway is behind it. We really really enjoyed this hotel. It was clean, the staff was super nice, there was tons of parking available, everything about it was wonderful. I read a lot of reviews and most of them said to request a room away from the freeway since the noise was too loud. Instead I requested a room with a pool view, which also happened to be right next to the freeway. With the door shut, you couldn't hear any freeway noise at all. With the door open, that was different, but we only had the door open when we were leaving. Outside on the balcony (the hotel has exterior corridors) it is very loud, but nothing to keep us from getting a room by the freeway again. I also emailed them a couple weeks before our stay requesting a fridge and it was in our room when we arrived. They do charge $10/day for parking, but since we got a really cheap rate that didn't bother us much.

This was our bed with the fancy pillow on it. The bed was super comfy and it had a memory foam padding thingy on top. It was wonderful.











To the right of the bed was a sitting area. This couch pulled out to be a queen bed.











Our mini fridge.






Our super big plasma TV and a desk.






A dresser.






Sink. And to the left of that was a little open closet.






Fancy marble?






The potty.






Shower.






This was our view. The freeway, the Matterhorn and TDA (the big green building, DL corporate) to our right and down below was the pool.






I took a shower and we decided what to eat for dinner. By the time we made up our mind it was almost 10:00pm. We decided to pick up some pizza at California Pizza Kitchen at Anaheim Garden Walk. I was already in my PJs, but I changed into some jeans and called to place our order. We each ordered a pizza, some pasta to share and a slice of red velvet cake. We parked in the big Garden Walk parking structure and walked to CPK. It was busy in there, but we picked up our food and headed back to the hotel. Oooooieee, it was super yummy. After that I was exhausted so I fell asleep while Jesus stayed up and watched TV and surfed the internet on his laptop. I'm not sure what time he went to bed, but it was late, he stays up late, crazy kid.

Up next: Late risers, people trying to hurt themselves on IASW, Sally Mae, and DCA!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Today is DH.  Tomorrow is me!  Thank you!



Wooo! Happy birthday Michele's DH!!!!  Yay! Your birthday is tomorrow!! WOOO!!  



thmar said:


> ...lovin' it!!



Yes! I'm so glad!! 



daisy_77 said:


> Courtney---wow...it was a beautiful day and the crowds don't look bad at all!
> 
> 
> Looking forward to more!



Hi January! It was a super nice day. The crowds were pretty much nothing!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Courtney!!

You are so awesome to get your TR started so soon after being back from the trip. You ROCK!!! The inside of the hotel looks very snazzy  How much did you guys pay for it? 

Loving the TR so far btw !!


----------



## blabbermouth

Cool looking hotel! What a nice relaxing first day you had.

Didn't the Roundup BBQ guy have tight pants?


----------



## kaoden39

Love it.  You know I have been anxiously awaiting your review of Hotel Menage.  I have been kind of looking at it for our December trip.  It looks nice enough and frankly price wise I think it may be the way to go.

And yes we watched Jonas last night.  It was a cute show.  Somehow I actually can picture Nick being sensitive like that and Kevin and Joe being so protective.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh goody!  We still have 3 more days of TR and photos to go.  I love your Trip Reports, and I am eager to hear the rundown of the Minnie and Friends meal (which I suspect was awesome!).....and whether or not you ended up getting the cake you were looking at....and what you got with your Fun Card.

You know, I was also eager to read about the Menage because just the other day on the DIS - and of course, I can't recall which thread it was - a couple of different people were saying it was a "weird" and "creepy" hotel and that they would never stay there again.  I wasn't sure what that meant.  Creepy?  Weird how?  I mean, does that mean that shifty people are hanging around, or spooky noises are happening in the middle of the night, or ghostly apparitions can be seen in the mirror?  What is creepy about it?  Anyway, it got me thinking, "Gee, I hope Courtney and Jesus aren't staying in a weird hotel with seedy people."  But from your report, it sounds/looks like it was great.  That bed looks huge and the room has a more modern look to it than some.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Loving it so far...... you always have such neat pictures!!!!  You know, I've never stepped foot into the Innoventions Bldg...... I guess I really should do that one of these times.......
The motel looks nice (way nicer than the one we stayed at last time....cack!)  With your view you should have been able to see the fireworks (if they were going...)
Can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

The last time I was in innoventions they didn't have those different rooms! How neat is that? I really want to check that out on one of my trips this year. I hope my family will want to go check it out!


----------



## daisy_77

Day 1 looked GREAT! Innoventions was pretty cool. I usually bypass Innoventions, but I think I will have to take a look next time.

Looking forward to more!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Courtney!!
> 
> You are so awesome to get your TR started so soon after being back from the trip. You ROCK!!! The inside of the hotel looks very snazzy  How much did you guys pay for it?
> 
> Loving the TR so far btw !!



Woo!! I rock! 

We paid $60/night. That's with the taxes, so it was like $50something. We booked it through hotels.com. I like using them, they usually have the cheapest rates. We want to stay there again when we go back in August. But checking online, the cheapest is like $80/night. So we'll see!



blabbermouth said:


> Cool looking hotel! What a nice relaxing first day you had.
> 
> Didn't the Roundup BBQ guy have tight pants?



The hotel was very cool! We really enjoyed it!

 He had a very tight pants. He was walking kind of weird too. 



kaoden39 said:


> Love it.  You know I have been anxiously awaiting your review of Hotel Menage.  I have been kind of looking at it for our December trip.  It looks nice enough and frankly price wise I think it may be the way to go.
> 
> And yes we watched Jonas last night.  It was a cute show.  Somehow I actually can picture Nick being sensitive like that and Kevin and Joe being so protective.



Happy Birthday again!  It was really nice and we would stay there again. Do it! 

I can picture that too. I thought it was a funny show. Those boys are funny. 



Sherry E said:


> Oh goody!  We still have 3 more days of TR and photos to go.  I love your Trip Reports, and I am eager to hear the rundown of the Minnie and Friends meal (which I suspect was awesome!).....and whether or not you ended up getting the cake you were looking at....and what you got with your Fun Card.
> 
> You know, I was also eager to read about the Menage because just the other day on the DIS - and of course, I can't recall which thread it was - a couple of different people were saying it was a "weird" and "creepy" hotel and that they would never stay there again.  I wasn't sure what that meant.  Creepy?  Weird how?  I mean, does that mean that shifty people are hanging around, or spooky noises are happening in the middle of the night, or ghostly apparitions can be seen in the mirror?  What is creepy about it?  Anyway, it got me thinking, "Gee, I hope Courtney and Jesus aren't staying in a weird hotel with seedy people."  But from your report, it sounds/looks like it was great.  That bed looks huge and the room has a more modern look to it than some.



It was great! I didn't find anything creepy about it! There were no ghosts or anything! The staff was very nice, not creepy at all. I have no idea what they meant by creepy or weird. We really really liked that hotel. We didn't even see any seedy people! Well we did see a couple arguing one night. But that was in the parking lot, we were trying to park and I was watching the girlfriend/wife/whatever yell at the guy some not so Disney things and throw things on the floor. It was entertaining.  But that was the only "weird' thing we encountered at the hotel!!

The bed was enormous! I liked it!

Oh, I did get my cake, I blew my fun card and Minnie and Friends was wonderful!!!!



DizNee Luver said:


> Loving it so far...... you always have such neat pictures!!!!  You know, I've never stepped foot into the Innoventions Bldg...... I guess I really should do that one of these times.......
> The motel looks nice (way nicer than the one we stayed at last time....cack!)  With your view you should have been able to see the fireworks (if they were going...)
> Can't wait to see more!!!



Thank you, Laurie!!!!! We never went into Innoventions either. Well, we've been to the upstairs part, where all the video games are, but that's it. We were really surprised how cool everything was.



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> The last time I was in innoventions they didn't have those different rooms! How neat is that? I really want to check that out on one of my trips this year. I hope my family will want to go check it out!



Yeah! You should! It's really neat!!! 



daisy_77 said:


> Day 1 looked GREAT! Innoventions was pretty cool. I usually bypass Innoventions, but I think I will have to take a look next time.
> 
> Looking forward to more!



Woo! Innoventions was a surprise. I don't think anyone goes in that building. It was really cool!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, it just dawned on me that I think I must have combined two threads about hotels in my mind and then formed a Menage idea in my head!!  I will explain.  I think I had read an old thread on DIS, or maybe some other online place, about the Menage quite a while back, and then I read the Good Neighbor thread on DIS from just the other day.  The most recent thread has one DIS-er stating that the Menage "looks creepy" (which is different than saying it IS creepy) and another DIS-er saying that it is, I believe, a "bizarre" hotel.  I think I got the "weird" description from whatever other place I saw the Menage mentioned a while back and it lodged in my brain!  Ah the joys of getting.....ahem....older.  The memory starts to play tricks on you!  Anyway, here is that thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2164045.

So I just wanted to clarify that.  The Menage was associated with being "creepy"-looking and "bizarre" in some way or another, but the "weird" thing I don't think was a recent comment.  I think that came from a while back.  In any case, it is good to know that the Menage is neither creepy nor bizarre nor weird and that you guys were able to stay there for such a great rate and enjoy it.  I would have been entertained watching the arguing couple as well!  I know that is evil, but unless I see people abusing or hurting each other in some way (which is another matter), I enjoy watching a good shouting match!  I also enjoy watching couples who are really happy and into each other too, so I like the full spectrum!


----------



## merrrydeath

You're starting your report already and I haven't even finished mine. Yikes! I can't wait to read more of yours.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Okay, it just dawned on me that I think I must have combined two threads about hotels in my mind and then formed a Menage idea in my head!!  I will explain.  I think I had read an old thread on DIS, or maybe some other online place, about the Menage quite a while back, and then I read the Good Neighbor thread on DIS from just the other day.  The most recent thread has one DIS-er stating that the Menage "looks creepy" (which is different than saying it IS creepy) and another DIS-er saying that it is, I believe, a "bizarre" hotel.  I think I got the "weird" description from whatever other place I saw the Menage mentioned a while back and it lodged in my brain!  Ah the joys of getting.....ahem....older.  The memory starts to play tricks on you!  Anyway, here is that thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2164045.
> 
> So I just wanted to clarify that.  The Menage was associated with being "creepy"-looking and "bizarre" in some way or another, but the "weird" thing I don't think was a recent comment.  I think that came from a while back.  In any case, it is good to know that the Menage is neither creepy nor bizarre nor weird and that you guys were able to stay there for such a great rate and enjoy it.  I would have been entertained watching the arguing couple as well!  I know that is evil, but unless I see people abusing or hurting each other in some way (which is another matter), I enjoy watching a good shouting match!  I also enjoy watching couples who are really happy and into each other too, so I like the full spectrum!



  I think because it used to be some other run down hotel and the Menage people gave it makeover? There's really no other hotel down Harbor or in that entire area that is like it. In the front it has a fancy water fountain thingy with different color lights, very Las Vegas.

But it wasn't creepy or weird or bizarre! It was nice!!!! A+ from me! 



merrrydeath said:


> You're starting your report already and I haven't even finished mine. Yikes! I can't wait to read more of yours.



I used to really lag on finishing my TRs, I don't want to fall into that evil trap again, so I'm on the ball!!


----------



## nancy drew

Ohh, Innoventions looks cool!  I've never been in there, and the kids were asking about it, perhaps we will give it a try!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

nancy drew said:


> Ohh, Innoventions looks cool!  I've never been in there, and the kids were asking about it, perhaps we will give it a try!



You should!! And when you go into the Peter Pan bedroom, if you have time wait around for the CM to do the story time! It's really really super neat and I'm sure your kids would love it!


----------



## disneyL0VE

WOO! I am loving your TR Courtney! 
Jasmine &I were talking about that hotel a while ago.
It looks SO pretty!! I love the modern touch  
That's so different to see when you're at DL 

I haven't been in Innoventions in a while.. Hopefully we have enough time when we go in July!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

disneyL0VE said:


> WOO! I am loving your TR Courtney!
> Jasmine &I were talking about that hotel a while ago.
> It looks SO pretty!! I love the modern touch
> That's so different to see when you're at DL
> 
> I haven't been in Innoventions in a while.. Hopefully we have enough time when we go in July!



Kaycee! Where have you been all my life!   

The hotel was super nice, we really liked it!

You guys should totally hit Innoventions. It was a neat thing to do, especially when we thought we've seen/done everything in DL!!


----------



## Tasscrapper

Wow, great trip reports!  They are so fun to read and see all your pics.  I've just put Innovations on my to do list for our next trip because of your pics.  I think my son will love the story in Peter Pans room.

I'm curious if you got the cake you wanted for your birthday.  Was it good?  Is the box it came in sturdy and keepable or something to throw away?  I've read there is a pirate one and think it would be great to get for my son for his birthday.  I guess I'll have to be patient and wait for your next segment on your TR.


----------



## disneyL0VE

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Kaycee! Where have you been all my life!
> 
> The hotel was super nice, we really liked it!
> 
> You guys should totally hit Innoventions. It was a neat thing to do, especially when we thought we've seen/done everything in DL!!



HAHA!
I KNOW.
This is the only post that I've done in MONTHS!  
Feel special? YAH YOU SHOULD !

Most definitely. The bf & I are getting there earlier than Jas&the rest of them.. so we have time to do whatevers just us two


----------



## blabbermouth

Hey.... I'm ready for Day 2 Missy! 

Stop googling the Jonas Brothers and get back to the trip report! Heehee.  I am rude.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Tasscrapper said:


> Wow, great trip reports!  They are so fun to read and see all your pics.  I've just put Innovations on my to do list for our next trip because of your pics.  I think my son will love the story in Peter Pans room.
> 
> I'm curious if you got the cake you wanted for your birthday.  Was it good?  Is the box it came in sturdy and keepable or something to throw away?  I've read there is a pirate one and think it would be great to get for my son for his birthday.  I guess I'll have to be patient and wait for your next segment on your TR.



I hope you do Innoventions! I'm sure your son will love the story in the Peter Pan room. It's so cool, I was amazed. So I'm sure your son will be!

I did get my cake! I got it the last day we were there. The box it comes in and the little flag and the princess one came with a mirror is all keepable. I have them on my shelf now. The cake was good. It's small, but it was good. We got it at the bakery in DCA. They do have them at the bakery on Main Street. I'm sure your son will love it!



disneyL0VE said:


> HAHA!
> I KNOW.
> This is the only post that I've done in MONTHS!
> Feel special? YAH YOU SHOULD !
> 
> Most definitely. The bf & I are getting there earlier than Jas&the rest of them.. so we have time to do whatevers just us two



I'm SO special!!!  



blabbermouth said:


> Hey.... I'm ready for Day 2 Missy!
> 
> Stop googling the Jonas Brothers and get back to the trip report! Heehee.  I am rude.



Oh my, stop following me!  How did you know!!???

I've been just so busy. Seriously! I'm working day 2 right now. I'll post some of it some time tonight, I swear!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Wednesday April 29th - DLR Day 2

Geez louise. It's already going to be a week since I last did an update? I've been just a busy bee to sit down and do this. I won't be home tomorrow night, so I'll do some of it now to keep you entertained until Saturday!!

SO! We woke up very VERY late on Wednesday morning. Maybe 10 or 11? We didn't get to the parks until 2:30pm. We stayed up late, enjoying the hotel, eating dinner, watching TV. Oh, also the TV at the Menage had Direct TV, which was neat because they had SO many channels. Oh and I also wanted to add that the hotel said they charge $10/day for parking. And it's been almost a week (tomorrow) since we checked out and I haven't been charged for parking yet. Hm. They did charge the same card for room service we ordered one night, but they haven't the parking.

Anyways! We got to the park around 2:30ish. On the tram.






I'm surprised they still have this Toy Story Mania things up.











If you notice, we pretty much always enter Main Street under the right side of the train bridge thing. I don't know why. We do.






And who do we see at the Coke Corner? Alice and Hatter! Oh mm ggggg!






She's my favorite Alice.






Yay!






I was a happy camper after that. We stopped at the times board. This was taken at almost 3:00pm. I guess that boy was deciding what to do next! Look at that concentration!






We took a right and went through the castle. I swear, everytime we come the tops of the castle look so blue and bright to me. More blue and brighter than the last time we came. I think they paint them every night or something.






Did you know there is fish in that water by the castle? Because I didn't. They look like slimey fish.






Miss Fairy Godmother was by the castle.






We then went through the castle walkthrough. I have pretty much these same pictures on my last TR, but what the hay!
















I think her face looks weird in this scene.











Scary fairy.






My favorite prince ever.






I'm going to bed everyone. I'm exhausted. So up next (I'll update Saturday!), IASW, Laughing Stock Co., and DCA!!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

awww Courtney  You & Jesus are so cute! Its nice how you guys got to take it easy and leisurely go around. I think those are the best days. I can't wait to read more! Have a good nite!


----------



## kaoden39

The more I hear about the Menage the more I think I am interested in checking it out.  I love your pictures.  I am a major Mad Hatter fan.


----------



## blabbermouth

I thought that the Menage looked really cool too! But when I was reading reviews on trip advisor etc. there was sooo many that I began to wonder if there were fakes! I know, sounds weird. It was a bit expensive during the time we're going anyway. But now I know for next time a real person likes it.

By the way, your braces are soooo cute!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> awww Courtney  You & Jesus are so cute! Its nice how you guys got to take it easy and leisurely go around. I think those are the best days. I can't wait to read more! Have a good nite!



Thank you, dudette!  I love when we just walk around. Our first day we didn't even ride any rides and it was fun!



kaoden39 said:


> The more I hear about the Menage the more I think I am interested in checking it out.  I love your pictures.  I am a major Mad Hatter fan.



Mad Hatter is awesome. I am so entertained by those two, it's fun.

You should check out more about the Menage!



blabbermouth said:


> I thought that the Menage looked really cool too! But when I was reading reviews on trip advisor etc. there was sooo many that I began to wonder if there were fakes! I know, sounds weird. It was a bit expensive during the time we're going anyway. But now I know for next time a real person likes it.
> 
> By the way, your braces are soooo cute!



There are a lot of weird reviews on TA. But I noticed that people are very very picky. We didn't have one problem there, and we've stayed at the not so nice hotels on Harbor before. I noticed it can get expensive, especially through the Menage's website.

Thank you!  I've gotten used to them. I always smiled super big and braces won't stop me!


----------



## kaoden39

I have a question for you Courtney.  A friend is going in June and wants to make PS for her trip.  She can do it now can't she?  It's not to early?  It will be two teenage boys and a three year old girl.  Now part of me says that they might like the Princesses you know what I mean?   Especially since one of them is my son I know them well.  But I think maybe the Plaza is better?  What do you think?


----------



## Sherry E

I had no idea that there were fish in that water by the Castle!!!  In fact, I am almost positive I have looked down, hoping to see something other than the occasional duck (it is habit for me - whenever I see any body of water - a pond, stream, creek, whatever - I always look to see if there is any life swimming around in it) and I have never seen any fish!!  Have they been there all along?  That water is so murky that I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people have missed it.  People toss their coins in and pieces of junk and the poor fish probably try to eat it.

At The Grove, which is right up the street from me, my favorite thing about it was when they first opened, they had koi fish in a little creek/pond thingy that led to a little waterfall.  And you could sit right at the edge of the creek and get a close up look at the fish.  And over by where they have a jumping fountain, they used to have little turtles in there, milling about.  But people (especially young kids) can't control themselves and they tried to grab the fish or toss coins in with the turtles and so, of course, The Grove took out the fish and the turtles completely.  Same thing happened over here at LACMA and the Tar Pits (also right down the street from me).  There was a little stream and waterfall in the grassy park area between LACMA and the Tar Pits, and it was filled with crawdads.  One day I noticed one of them perring from behind a rock, and then over the next few weeks, they were everywhere.  Baby crawdads, big granddaddy ones - all sizes.  I loved going to stand there and just watch this little bit of nature in the middle of metropolitan L.A.  And then these @#$%&*^ kids would come along and start grabbing at the crawdads and kill them.  I watched one little particularly obnoxious boy in front of me who was determined to catch this one crawdad and he finally killed it.  I swear I wanted to push him into the stream so badly so he would get all muddy and goopy!!  I kept telling him that the museum had put those crawdads there just for us to enjoy - the crawdads are not a natural part of that property, so if people kill them all they will not come back, etc.  This brat didn't care.  He was on a mission to massacre them.

And so, of course, the surviving crawdads were removed and so was the stream/waterfall.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> I have a question for you Courtney.  A friend is going in June and wants to make PS for her trip.  She can do it now can't she?  It's not to early?  It will be two teenage boys and a three year old girl.  Now part of me says that they might like the Princesses you know what I mean?   Especially since one of them is my son I know them well.  But I think maybe the Plaza is better?  What do you think?



At the 60 day mark she can. So, nope, not too early! I believe you have 45 minutes before your PS to change/cancel. So I have Disney Dining in my cell phone, if we're at the park and decide we're not hungry or our PS is too early (we did this this trip) we call them and reschedule.

Princess for the 3 year old! If she's a big princess fan. The boys won't mind. It's pretty girls! We really liked the Plaza. It's just the furry pretty famous characters. I guess it would also depend how she is with costumed characters? Some 3 year olds get scared. 



Sherry E said:


> I had no idea that there were fish in that water by the Castle!!!  In fact, I am almost positive I have looked down, hoping to see something other than the occasional duck (it is habit for me - whenever I see any body of water - a pond, stream, creek, whatever - I always look to see if there is any life swimming around in it) and I have never seen any fish!!  Have they been there all along?  That water is so murky that I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people have missed it.  People toss their coins in and pieces of junk and the poor fish probably try to eat it.
> 
> At The Grove, which is right up the street from me, my favorite thing about it was when they first opened, they had koi fish in a little creek/pond thingy that led to a little waterfall.  And you could sit right at the edge of the creek and get a close up look at the fish.  And over by where they have a jumping fountain, they used to have little turtles in there, milling about.  But people (especially young kids) can't control themselves and they tried to grab the fish or toss coins in with the turtles and so, of course, The Grove took out the fish and the turtles completely.  Same thing happened over here at LACMA and the Tar Pits (also right down the street from me).  There was a little stream and waterfall in the grassy park area between LACMA and the Tar Pits, and it was filled with crawdads.  One day I noticed one of them perring from behind a rock, and then over the next few weeks, they were everywhere.  Baby crawdads, big granddaddy ones - all sizes.  I loved going to stand there and just watch this little bit of nature in the middle of metropolitan L.A.  And then these @#$%&*^ kids would come along and start grabbing at the crawdads and kill them.  I watched one little particularly obnoxious boy in front of me who was determined to catch this one crawdad and he finally killed it.  I swear I wanted to push him into the stream so badly so he would get all muddy and goopy!!  I kept telling him that the museum had put those crawdads there just for us to enjoy - the crawdads are not a natural part of that property, so if people kill them all they will not come back, etc.  This brat didn't care.  He was on a mission to massacre them.
> 
> And so, of course, the surviving crawdads were removed and so was the stream/waterfall.





I didn't know there were fish either. Jesus spotted them. There were a TON. I just took a picture of that big one. There were a lot of babies. The ducks were swimming in that water too, but the fish didn't seem bothered. I've seen pictures online from another Disney fan site and apparently there's a lobster in some DL body of water. I'm not sure where, I was trying to find it this past trip, but there is a lobster living in DL!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

We went over to IASW next. I love love this ride. Before the refurb and I love it just the same after. I love the facade, I love the topiaries. Love all around! Anyways. We waited in line. The wait sign said 10 minutes, that was about accurate.





















We were waiting in the queue and getting close to load into our boat when people on a boat that was entering the show building start talking really loud. They weren't really yelling, I guess shouting. Well as the boat was going into the show building, this guy just gets out of the boat and starting walking back to the loading dock. 






Well right after he gets out, a lady does too! Out of the same boat! The CMs didn't notice until those 2 people had to walk by the CMs to the exit. The CMs who saw them were so confused and they seemed upset. I would be too. They could have gotten hurt getting out of the boat or something! Well anyways, they asked if they could wait by the wheelchair entrance area. We then loaded our boat, so I guess they stayed there.

We got the red and blue boat.






The clock show started.






Oso!






It's Jesus. 






I love the new little Alice. I'm kind of sad none of them sing except Ariel, though.






Cindy.






This one is blurrrry.











I just love this hippo.






Donald (say it with a Spanish accent!).






I really liked her singing!!!






Jesus' favorite part.






I really love this sun too.






Back to real sunlight!!






We exited our boat and went for some exploring in Fantasyland. Fantasyland is my favorite land if I haven't mentioned that before.






We walked through Fantasyland and went to the little cart that's over by Casey Jr. and Village Haus. They sell hot chocolate, coffee, frozen lemonade and frozen apple. Well I reallllly have been wanting to try frozen apple. So we got some!






It was so good. It tasted more like frozen apple sauce than frozen apple juice. Yummy. So we took our frozen yummy apple sauce and went through Frontierland.

...CONT...


----------



## kaoden39

That's what I was thinking and I just got off the phone with her Grandma and she also thinks that the Princesses is a better idea.  So it looks like my son will be eating with the ladies in June.  He won't mind.  I love planning so much I am now helping other people.  Maybe I am a bit obcessive.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Woo Hoo Day 2!!!

That's really weird about the people getting out of the boat on IASW....and for the CM's not to notice 

Love the pics!!!!!


----------



## blabbermouth

Heehee, I like the photo of 'Jesus'! 

I'm so excited for IASW... Jason didn't go on it in Disneyworld b/c his friend said it was LAME. But I've convinced him to do it this time. It's like one of the only things I sorta maybe remember (or I know I did) from my first trip to DL when I was three!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

blabbermouth said:


> Heehee, I like the photo of 'Jesus'!



HAHAAHA. That is SOO FUNNY! I didn't even pay attention to that  You're so funny Courtney !


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> That's what I was thinking and I just got off the phone with her Grandma and she also thinks that the Princesses is a better idea.  So it looks like my son will be eating with the ladies in June.  He won't mind.  I love planning so much I am now helping other people.  Maybe I am a bit obcessive.



 Yay for Princesses! I'm sure he won't mind!!

I'm the same way, I like helping other people when they go too. It's cause we know so much, we're just sharing the love! 



DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo Day 2!!!
> 
> That's really weird about the people getting out of the boat on IASW....and for the CM's not to notice
> 
> Love the pics!!!!!





I'm going to finish day 2 probably tomorrow.

It was weird, I was shocked a CM didn't come on the intercom super fast to say something. I guess they don't have cameras over there. 



blabbermouth said:


> Heehee, I like the photo of 'Jesus'!
> 
> I'm so excited for IASW... Jason didn't go on it in Disneyworld b/c his friend said it was LAME. But I've convinced him to do it this time. It's like one of the only things I sorta maybe remember (or I know I did) from my first trip to DL when I was three!



 "Jesus".

I think the one at DL is slightly different? Well obviously now with the characters, but I think before that it was a little different? I know they don't have a great big awesome facade like we do!



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> HAHAAHA. That is SOO FUNNY! I didn't even pay attention to that  You're so funny Courtney !





Everytime I see that little Mexican boy I say it's him. But everytime he sees the little Asian looking girls he says it's me! Even the Chinese ones. Uh, hell-o!?


----------



## blabbermouth

Lol, I was wondering who 'Courtney' was in IASW!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

HAHA. That is hilarious Courtney ! Whenever I'm pointing out countries to Eric, he's like where's yours? And I always have to tell us that us Filipinos only get one girl. Probably because we're way too much to deal with in large quantities! HAHA


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

blabbermouth said:


> Lol, I was wondering who 'Courtney' was in IASW!



 I need to find myself!! I'm a mix of the little Asian girls, Mexican girls and the cowboy girls! Haha!! 



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> HAHA. That is hilarious Courtney ! Whenever I'm pointing out countries to Eric, he's like where's yours? And I always have to tell us that us Filipinos only get one girl. Probably because we're way too much to deal with in large quantities! HAHA



I know! And the poor girl is like hidden!!! I don't even know if she's still there that they refurbed it!! Find her this weekend and take a picture of her!!!


----------



## pixleyyy

I'm enjoying your trip report and all the wonderful pictures!  Can't wait to read more.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I need to find myself!! I'm a mix of the little Asian girls, Mexican girls and the cowboy girls! Haha!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know! And the poor girl is like hidden!!! I don't even know if she's still there that they refurbed it!! Find her this weekend and take a picture of her!!!



Will DO !


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Will DO !



YES! 

So I wanted to apologize to everyone reading this TR. I have seriously been lacking in doing this. I usually type up my TR in Word or something before posting and then I copy and paste it here. The Dis has messed up my super long posts before and I would be grumpy if it happened while typing my TR. I have a little bit done on my laptop at home and I'll post it when I get the chance when I get home. 

I love you guys!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

Update!!!!  OMG YES!

We stopped by the Golden Horseshoe to see who was playing. They changed it now and Billy Hill and the Laughing Stock Co. alternate days. The sign outside the GH doesn't tell you that, but the Times Guide did. Since we didn't have a Times Guide we just went in to see. The show was starting in 5 minutes. We really enjoyed Billy Hill last time. Well, this time it was the Laughing Stock Co. Cool since we've only seen their shows outside the GH.











She was so attractive.






I want a bow like that.






They pulled some unsuspecting lady on stage. Poor thing was so embarrased. Well the whole show was that they were casting for a play and Sally Mae was jealous of the girl they called on stage. It was very funny! After that we walked to NOS.






There was nobody in line! We walked straight to the streching room.






I tried to get another picture of her. This one you can't see her face as well.






I love the graveyard part, mostly for the music.






After that we walked back to Main Street and to DCA!

Columbia.This is something we haven't been on yet.






I'm going to miss the big giant letters.






Oh wow, I love love the Orange Monorail.






I love this place.






Jesus needed to make a potty stop.






We then went to the Redwood Creek Challenge thing. This place is so much fun. It's nice to burn off energy there (even as an adult!).

This massive thing looks real.
















This rope thing is scary if you're not wearing the right shoes!






The tree is blocking the poor bear's face!






I found this cute little guy sitting on top of a pole!






We spent quite awhile there. It was fun and exhausting! After that we walked to the Paradise Pier area.

Mickey's brand new face.






We then went a checked out the construction in the lagoon. I think the picctures everyone has posted make it look 100 times worse than it really is. The way the refurb walls are and everything you pretty much can walk right by it and not think twice.






I liked how this explained everything.






It's crazy that once they fill this back up with water you won't be able to see all this stuff!






Mickey's big head again.






...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

I got my braces adjusted today and wowza does my head hurt. Anyways, more TR!!! 

After taking that quick break we went on the Maliboomer. Usually and almost always the line for this ride is always 5 minutes or less. I enjoy this ride a lot. It's cheesey and the theming is lame, but it's still thrilling. And it's even more fun seeing people who have never been on it act all scared and nervous in line.

The CM who was controlling our tower was new or something. She kept messing up somehow and our vehicle (what's it called?) would go up a little like it would be ready to launch and it would come down. Then she had to unlock all our harnesses and redo it. Anyways, it was a fun ride like always!






We then walked along and stood in line for Mulholland Madness. It was getting close to 6pm (when the park closes) and we wanted to hit a couple rides before park closing. We normally bypass this, but it's really fun and quite terrifying. It seriously feels like you're going to fly off the track. I felt bad for the people sitting in front of us because I kept screaming.











Then we walked alllll the way across the park to go ride TOT before close.

The F&W Festival was going on. This is the set up they have in Sunshine Plaza.











I love the Animation Building.






Scary scary!!






The wait time said 13 minutes. Which is translation for anything less than 15. It was walk on, we walked right into our scary lobby tv room loading area.

I have NO IDEA why the guy next to me was looking at me like that. He didn't make any noise at all the whole ride and his girlfriend/wife next to him was holding on the the gate thing that's on the end. She was terrified.






After we got off the park was closed and we were hungry so we went back to DL to eat some din din.

Chhooo choooo!






We decided on Rancho del Zocalo for dinner. I got the cheese enchilada platter, Jesus got the tostada salad thing and we got a chocolate cake to share. I wanted it because of the Mickey head on top!











I wanted the AP dining pin you get when you spend $30 or more. But we spent $29!!!!!! Crazy, so we couldn't get it.

After that we just walked around. We did a lot of walking around this trip.











The Mark Twain was docked. I love DL when the sun is setting.






We went to the train station in NOS and hopped on the train. Here I had a conversation with a darling little boy who's birthday was the next day and he was turning 6. He advised me that there were dinosaurs on the train and if I was scared. He was adorable.






Scary dinos!!






We got off at Main Street station. The Celebrate Street Party was going on, so we stopped and snuck our way under a rope and watched it. I thought it was cute. It really made you want to dance along.











This cow has a huge head.






Jesus wanted me to get a picture of Stitch.
















I love the little balloons on top of the floats. Soo cute!






The parade ending CMs.






So after that we went back to the hotel. I don't remember what we did when we got there. Watch TV and sleep? We didn't get anything to eat. Hmmm. End of day 2!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Great pics so far Courtney.  You're a lot braver than me riding the Maliboomer, ToT & Mulholland...... I rode Mulholland in 2005 & it was the scariest ride I'd ever been on!!!!   So I know I couldn't do the other 2!!!
Your food at Rancho actually looked pretty good......we ate there in 2007 & it was the worst food we had at the parks.  We love good mexican food, so it was disappointing when we had such terrible food.
Can't wait to see more!!!

PS: Hope the headache gets better quick.....oh I remember those braces tightening sessions.....OUCHIE!!!  Sometimes it felt like the orthodontist was putting his foot on my face & yanking backward with all his might!!!   I'd eat soup for the next 3 days.......


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

pixleyyy said:


> I'm enjoying your trip report and all the
> wonderful pictures!  Can't wait to read more.



Oh my gosh, I missed your post. I'm so sorry. 

Thank you so much. I'm so happy people enjoying reading this!!



DizNee Luver said:


> Great pics so far Courtney.  You're a lot braver than me riding the Maliboomer, ToT & Mulholland...... I rode Mulholland in 2005 & it was the scariest ride I'd ever been on!!!!   So I know I couldn't do the other 2!!!
> Your food at Rancho actually looked pretty good......we ate there in 2007 & it was the worst food we had at the parks.  We love good mexican food, so it was disappointing when we had such terrible food.
> Can't wait to see more!!!
> 
> PS: Hope the headache gets better quick.....oh I remember those braces tightening sessions.....OUCHIE!!!  Sometimes it felt like the orthodontist was putting his foot on my face & yanking backward with all his might!!!   I'd eat soup for the next 3 days.......



Hi Laurie!!! 

Muholland is scary. Even Jesus gets a little scream-y on that ride. You should do TOT!! It's so fun! I love it just for the theming and everything! If you do go on the Ladies trip you should ride it!! I'll hold your hand!!!

That sucks the food was bad when you went. I've heard some people have had bad experiences there before.

I know, it hurts bad. I got them on in January and this is the first tightening that has actually made my head hurt.


----------



## Tasscrapper

Oohhh I hope your mouth feels better today.  

So how was that chocolate cake?  It looks to die for.


----------



## Sherry E

Courtney - I hope your head/face/mouth pain goes away in time to enjoy the weekend.  That cake slice looks delectable.  I kind of have my heart set on getting a slice of that Mile High cake that they sell at the Golden Horseshoe/Stage Door.  Then again, now that I have seem that Kitchen Sink masterpiece they sell at the PCH Grill, I kind of want that (not that I could eat all that ice cream myself, or even that two of us could eat it; so it would have to be when I have several people with me).  I also want one one of the cakes they are selling for the celebrations, like the one you bought in the chest.  I am so confused!

You know, at first glance, I thought the creepy guy on ToT was looking at you, but if you really look closely at his eyes, I think he is looking past you at Jesus, and chuckling to himself.  Did Jesus make a noise when his arms flew up?  Because I think the guy is amused by whatever reaction Jesus had on the ride.  

Did you guys ride TSMM this time?


----------



## blabbermouth

The "pretty lady" with the bow  reminds me of Lady Gaga, have you seen her HAIR bow? It's crazy.

The guy on TOT is SOOOO funny! It's like he's not on a ride at all, weirdo! Ooh, and i really like your shirt you're wearing in that pic! 

Want. That. Cake. And I'll take the enchiladas too  Is it lunch time yet? I can hear my Pizza Pops calling my name from the work fridge, heehee! Healthy Friday lunch, I know


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Tasscrapper said:


> Oohhh I hope your mouth feels better today.
> 
> So how was that chocolate cake?  It looks to die for.



Thank you.  It took a good 2 days for my mouth to feel better.

Oh man the chocolate cake was so good. We finished the whole thing. It was heavenly. 



Sherry E said:


> Courtney - I hope your head/face/mouth pain goes away in time to enjoy the weekend.  That cake slice looks delectable.  I kind of have my heart set on getting a slice of that Mile High cake that they sell at the Golden Horseshoe/Stage Door.  Then again, now that I have seem that Kitchen Sink masterpiece they sell at the PCH Grill, I kind of want that (not that I could eat all that ice cream myself, or even that two of us could eat it; so it would have to be when I have several people with me).  I also want one one of the cakes they are selling for the celebrations, like the one you bought in the chest.  I am so confused!
> 
> You know, at first glance, I thought the creepy guy on ToT was looking at you, but if you really look closely at his eyes, I think he is looking past you at Jesus, and chuckling to himself.  Did Jesus make a noise when his arms flew up?  Because I think the guy is amused by whatever reaction Jesus had on the ride.
> 
> Did you guys ride TSMM this time?



Buy all of them!! I'm not a HUGE cake person, but at DL I want to try all the cakes they have! That chocolate one was soooo good!! The mile high one looks amazing. Sherry, get all of them!!!

 Jesus was like yelling wooo! or something. He was probably laughing because another guy was having fun and he probably felt left out he wasn't yelling at having fun too!!!

No! We didn't even look at the wait time. Okay, maybe it was like 40 minutes? I don't remember though. I forget how fun that ride is.



blabbermouth said:


> The "pretty lady" with the bow  reminds me of Lady Gaga, have you seen her HAIR bow? It's crazy.
> 
> The guy on TOT is SOOOO funny! It's like he's not on a ride at all, weirdo! Ooh, and i really like your shirt you're wearing in that pic!
> 
> Want. That. Cake. And I'll take the enchiladas too  Is it lunch time yet? I can hear my Pizza Pops calling my name from the work fridge, heehee! Healthy Friday lunch, I know



 My Mom was watching Lady Gaga on the Ellen Degeneres show the other day and she told me "I don't get her". She had some weird floating circle thing on her head.  

All the food we had was sooo good...!! Hey, who needs to eat healthy! Ha! You're skinny anyways!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So this TR is falling too far down the page! 

I'm updating this weekend since we have a 3 day weekend! Woohoo! 

I didn't forget about this, don't worry guys!


----------



## Belle Ella

Just dropping in to say hello while I can! It's been a while and I love all the photos!! Yipee-Yay!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Thursday April 30th - DLR Day 3

Hi everyone! Did you miss me!!?? I missed you guys. Let's get going on day 3 of my TR!! Woohoo!!

This day was our Minnie and Friend's breakfast day. We originally had our PS for 9:10, but as soon as soon as Disney Dining opened I called and changed our PS for a 10:00. We slept in a little longer and got up and got ready for breakfast. This whole trip we just drove to the Mickey and Friend's parking structure. We were going to walk, but we never did. We saw a couple other people walking to and from our hotel, it didn't look too far. If we stay there again we may try walking.

The park opened at 10 this day and we calculated our time wrong and got right to bag check at 10. So we were running late. We left the hotel at 9:30 and it took us 30 minutes to park and take the tram. I never realized it takes that long. Well we got to the Plaza Inn and the CM still had us down for our 9:10 PS. I told her I called and changed it and she said no problem. They let us in and a CM took us to the little cardboard thing and we took a picture. The same CM let us inside and we chatted with two other CMs for awhile. I was wearing my Cinderella shirt and she asked if Cinderella is my favorite princess. I told her not really, I just liked the shirt. If I had a list of my favorite princesses, Cinderella is probably last. But I didn't tell her that.  So then she asked if we ever been to the Plaza Inn, we told her no and she showed us around. I thought that was really neat. She then showed us to our seat, we were sitting in the corner next to the kitchen door where the characters come out. It was a nice seat because you could see that whole side of the restaurant from there.

When we were being seating Minnie was near our table.






So was Tigger.











We got up and got our food. I got biscuits and gravy, ham, sasuage, eggs, potatoes, and fresh fruit. Jesus got the same and he also got an omelet. I loved the choice of beverages there. I got a hot mocha coffee thing. It was sooo good.






The first character to our table was the White Rabbit. He was darling.











You'll notice, pretty much only I took pictures with the characters. The way our table was and how close it was to the other table, it was hard for both Jesus and I to get out (we sat next to each other), so just I did.. But he was a good sport and took the pictures. He was in some of them. Well, you'll see..

This was our view from our table. I think the Plaza Inn is such a beautiful restaurant. I loved just looking around.






Next came Dale.











I took a picture of his fuzzy butt.






A CM came with a big thing of pretty balloons. She gave me a pink one.






Next came Captain Hook. He was a crack up. He kissed my hand and then tried to steal the ring off my finger.











Rafiki came to our table next. He had really crazy hair.











At some point we got up and got more food. I don't remember in between what character though.

Minnie came next. She was really really really teeny tiny. I had tilt my head and bend my knees to be the same height as her.






She wanted a picture with Jesus and I too. I look weird here because I was trying to be the same size as her, I just look hunchback.






Br'er Fox!!!!






Dale came by again too.






And then Br'er Fox came back and took a picture.






Eeyore was walking around with a balloon tied to his tail. He had the CM do it. It came undone a couple times and he kept having her re-tie it.











He was big and fluffy.











...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

Next Tigger came and sat down at our table. We asked if he wanted any of our food, but he wanted to try on our sunglasses that were sitting on the table. 











He then went to hang out with the Fairy Godmother.






She was the last character to come see us.






I have a dumb look on my face because she told us to say "pumpkin" on the count of 3 and I thought that was freaking soo funny.






I thought the chandellier was pretty.






That was such a wonderful and fun breakfast. We both just had a blast and we thought the food was fantastic. We would eat there again and we probably will!

After that we walked around a bit. I popped my balloon and stuck it in my bag. Oh, we also bought the Photopass picture they took of us when we first walked into the restaurant. I'll take a picture of it for you all to see. After sitting down for awhile, we went on BTMRR. I think the wait was about 10 or 15 minutes.






It was semi warm out, so we decided to walk to Critter Country and go on Splash. This was probably the only second time we went through the standby line. We usually always use FP for this. We waited about 15 minutes.






Hidden Mickey?






I like this statue.






And this sign.






The CM asked if we wanted to sit in the front or the back. I said the back and Jesus was like "Nooo! Let's sit in the front!!". But I won and we sat in the back. Good thing because the girls in the front were soaked! And Jesus and I barely got wet. His leg was wet and I got a little spot on my knee. Woohoo!! It's fun enjoying the ride when you're not drenched.






These 2 were outside when we exited.






We decided we were going to go check out DCA, so we made our way to the Esplanade. On our way out I took some pictures of neat things.

Like Jasmine!






I have about 100 pictures of this.






We went straight to Hollywood Pictures Backlot because we wanted to see Aladdin. We were a little early so we stopped in Off the Page to look around. While we were looking around Mickey, Woody and Cinderella walked in...






After that we went to the Animation Building. Cinderella, Mickey and Woody were doing a meet and greet in there. We went and looked at the zoetrope for awhile.






After that we went to get our spot for Aladdin. We saw Goofy on the way.











We wanted to sit in the orchestra section because Jesus lost one of his contacts that morning and he didn't have his glasses (they were at the hotel), but it got full right when we got there. So we had to sit in the middle. We were in the front row, but I don't think he could see that well even though he didn't complain.































...CONT...


----------



## Sherry E

Great pictures!  Lots and lots of characters at Minnie and Friends, huh?  Did you use the flash on your camera inside at Minnie's and inside at Off the Page?  I am sure you didn't use it inside Aladdin, but I wondered.  See, initially I assumed the only place we can't use the flash would be on the rides or inside of the shows/attractions, but now I am paranoid to even leave the flash on in the character meals or if I want to take a photo of something in a shop.  The flash on my camera seems very bright, but I tried snapping some indoor stuff without it and the pictures were too dark for my liking.  I just don't want anyone to kill me if whip out the flash at Goofy's - I used to use a 35 mm camera with a flash there, but this Canon digital flash seems brighter than that one was.

I am glad Jesus was able to get in some pictures.  I know what you mean about being in a bad spot at a table and not being able to get out easily.  That is not good when it comes to getting character pictures and second helpings of food!

Cinderella wouldn't be my favorite Princess either.  I am not a big Princesses person, BUT I would have to say I like Ariel (yay for the girls with the pasty white skin), I like Jasmine for her spunky and sassy attitude, and I like Belle for her independent personality and her love of books (not in that order)!  Cinerella, Aurora and Snow White - eh - take 'em or leave 'em.  We hardly ever see Mulan anywhere.


----------



## blabbermouth

Great update! You guys always get some cute interactions with the characters at breakfast. I also love how the plaza inn looks, so fancy schmancy! At least in pictures!

I'm so excited to see Aladdin. Looks like you guys had pretty good seats for regular seeing people. I'm always so paranoid - I bring an extra set of contacts and my glasses on trips.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Belle Ella said:


> Just dropping in to say hello while I can! It's been a while and I love all the photos!! Yipee-Yay!!



Hola!!!! Now there's more pics for you to enjoy!!! 



Sherry E said:


> Great pictures!  Lots and lots of characters at Minnie and Friends, huh?  Did you use the flash on your camera inside at Minnie's and inside at Off the Page?  I am sure you didn't use it inside Aladdin, but I wondered.  See, inititially I assumed the only place we can't use the flash would be on the rides or inside of the shows/attractions, but now I am paranoid to even leave the flash on in the character meals or if I want to take a photo of something in a shop.  The flash on my camera seems very bright, but I tried snapping some indoor stuff without it and the pictures were too dark for my liking.  I just don't want anyone to kill me if whip out the flash at Goofy's - I used to use a 35 mm camera with a flash there, but this Canon digital flash seems brighter than that one was.
> 
> I am glad Jesus was able to get in some pictures.  I know what you mean about being in a bad spot at a table and not being able to get out easily.  That is not good when it comes to getting character pictures and second helpings of food!
> 
> Cinderella wouldn't be my favorite Princess either.  I am not a big Princesses person, BUT I would have to say I like Ariel (yay for the girls with the pasty white skin), I like Jasmine for her spunky and sassy attitude, and I like Belle for her independent personality and her love of books (not in that order)!  Cinerella, Aurora and Snow White - eh - take 'em or leave 'em.  We hardly ever see Mulan anywhere.



We saw a ton of characters. We were there for a long time. Probably the entire 90 minutes you're allowed. I had my camera on 'auto' during Minnie's. That's why some photos are dark and others are light. The flash went on sometimes and not other times. A lot of people had the flash on their cameras in there. Some of my pictures would have came out better if they all had flash on. I didn't have it on during Aladdin. They say like 15 times before the show not to use flash, so I made sure I had my flash off. There was enough light on stage that the pictures came out fine. I think you'll be okay with your super bright flash at Goofy's! It's not a ride!

I have pasty white skin, . Ariel's my third favorite, then Jasmine. Aurora is number 2. Mulan I really like and Pocahontas. Cinderella bores me. 



blabbermouth said:


> Great update! You guys always get some cute interactions with the characters at breakfast. I also love how the plaza inn looks, so fancy schmancy! At least in pictures!
> 
> I'm so excited to see Aladdin. Looks like you guys had pretty good seats for regular seeing people. I'm always so paranoid - I bring an extra set of contacts and my glasses on trips.



Plaza Inn was very fancy. I loved it. It was so pink inside. I love pink!! 

That's how I am. I wear contacts and I am blind without them or glasses. So I always carry an extra set of contacts when we're on vacation. And my glasses. He hardly wears contacts and he didn't bring extras. Doh.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Reading this is what keeps me sane!  Lol  I get anxious as each minute passes and I get closer to finally getting there!  I LOVE this "Super-Forever TR"!  Keep it coming!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Courtney, love the pictures I could see......most of the pics from Day 3 on the previous page are little squares with an "x" in them.....is that from my computer being stupid or did they not upload??

I  LOVED  the picture of Tigger trying on the sunglasses!!!!!

You two make the cutest couple!!!!!!!  

I would do (and even like) Splash Mtn if there was a way to do it & not get soaked.  I rode it once & was drenched after the first little drop & every corner I got even wetter, by the time we were done I was hating life.....miserable.  Haven't been on it since!

You got some great shots from Aladdin.....we still haven't been able to get good pics of this show (or the fireworks & fantasmic)...I don't think we have the right kind of camera to capture the darker images.

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> We saw a ton of characters. We were there for a long time. Probably the entire 90 minutes you're allowed. I had my camera on 'auto' during Minnie's. That's why some photos are dark and others are light. The flash went on sometimes and not other times. A lot of people had the flash on their cameras in there. Some of my pictures would have came out better if they all had flash on. I didn't have it on during Aladdin. They say like 15 times before the show not to use flash, so I made sure I had my flash off. There was enough light on stage that the pictures came out fine. I think you'll be okay with your super bright flash at Goofy's! It's not a ride!
> 
> I have pasty white skin, . Ariel's my third favorite, then Jasmine. Aurora is number 2. Mulan I really like and Pocahontas. Cinderella bores me.
> 
> That's how I am. I wear contacts and I am blind without them or glasses. So I always carry an extra set of contacts when we're on vacation. And my glasses. He hardly wears contacts and he didn't bring extras. Doh.



I used to think, "Oh there is no way we would be at a character meal for the full 90 minutes," but last time we ate at Goofy's, I checked the time and sure enough, it was 90 minutes!  The time goes by fast!  Of course, I have never seen anyone come out and make anyone leave the table, but that would be funny!  I muust try Minnie and Friends one of these days - but I do hope to not get stuck in a seat like where Jesus was, because I HAVE to get up and get some character lovin!

I think I have you (and Ariel!) SO beat in the pasty white skin department, Courtney!  I am one of those 'gets-a-hideous-crippling-sunburn-in-5-minutes' types of people (I think my ancestors were from Irish peasant stock, probably boiling cabbage and potatoes indoors all year long, who never saw the sun!!).

I agree - Cinderella is boring.  Snow White - _eh_.....Although her skin is pasty too - more like porcelain!  I forgot about Pocahontas - she was a feisty gal too!

I am another one who is blind as a bat without my glasses.  I have prescription sunglasses too, or else I would not see two feet in front of me outside!  I never went the contact lens route because I hate things in my eye - I can never get used to it.  I just put on the glasses and let everyone think I am a dork or a bookworm or a librarian or whatever!  I don't care - I need to be able to SEE!  When one pair of glasses broke last year, it was a disaster!  I was frantic!  I like to always have _at least_ one extra pair with me on trips because I am a klutz and you never know what will happen!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

PrincessYessenia said:


> Reading this is what keeps me sane!  Lol  I get anxious as each minute passes and I get closer to finally getting there!  I LOVE this "Super-Forever TR"!  Keep it coming!



Hi!!! I'm glad my TR is keeping you from going crazy!!!  



DizNee Luver said:


> Courtney, love the pictures I could see......most of the pics from Day 3 on the previous page are little squares with an "x" in them.....is that from my computer being stupid or did they not upload??
> 
> I  LOVED  the picture of Tigger trying on the sunglasses!!!!!
> 
> You two make the cutest couple!!!!!!!
> 
> I would do (and even like) Splash Mtn if there was a way to do it & not get soaked.  I rode it once & was drenched after the first little drop & every corner I got even wetter, by the time we were done I was hating life.....miserable.  Haven't been on it since!
> 
> You got some great shots from Aladdin.....we still haven't been able to get good pics of this show (or the fireworks & fantasmic)...I don't think we have the right kind of camera to capture the darker images.
> 
> Can't wait to see more!



Oh no! I wonder why you can't see some of the pics?  I can see them on my computer... My computer at work does that sometimes too though, I can't see some pictures. I hope you can see them soon because they're really cute!! 

Tigger was so funny. He kept kissing my hand and Jesus was like "Hey hey!" And Tigger kept doing it and hugging me,  it was sooo funny.

Aww, thank you! 

I love Splash, it's really one of my favorite rides, but seriously, when you're drenched, it makes it SO hard to enjoy the ride. Or because you're soooo worried about getting wet, you can't have fun!!!

My camera is like that with indoor rides. I don't know what's going on, but I can't get good pics. I think it was just because so much lighting on stage helped with the pictures.

I'm glad you're enjoying it, Laurie!!  



Sherry E said:


> I used to think, "Oh there is no way we would be at a character meal for the full 90 minutes," but last time we ate at Goofy's, I checked the time and sure enough, it was 90 minutes!  The time goes by fast!  Of course, I have never seen anyone come out and make anyone leave the table, but that would be funny!  I muust try Minnie and Friends one of these days - but I do hope to not get stuck in a seat like where Jesus was, because I HAVE to get up and get some character lovin!
> 
> I think I have you (and Ariel!) SO beat in the pasty white skin department, Courtney!  I am one of those 'gets-a-hideous-crippling-sunburn-in-5-minutes' types of people (I think my ancestors were from Irish peasant stock, probably boiling cabbage and potatoes indoors all year long, who never saw the sun!!).
> 
> I agree - Cinderella is boring.  Snow White - _eh_.....Although her skin is pasty too - more like porcelain!  I forgot about Pocahontas - she was a feisty gal too!
> 
> I am another one who is blind as a bat without my glasses.  I have prescription sunglasses too, or else I would not see two feet in front of me outside!  I never went the contact lens route because I hate things in my eye - I can never get used to it.  I just put on the glasses and let everyone think I am a dork or a bookworm or a librarian or whatever!  I don't care - I need to be able to SEE!  When one pair of glasses broke last year, it was a disaster!  I was frantic!  I like to always have _at least_ one extra pair with me on trips because I am a klutz and you never know what will happen!



I've never seen anyone come to a table and tell people to leave either. At Minnie's there are no waiters or waitresses like there is at Goofy's and Lilo and Stitch's, so I don't think there really is anyone paying much attention. I'm sure if you're there 2 hours or something someone is bound to notice.

I was just thinking I need to start tanning. My skin isn't real pretty white, it's more like a yellow-ish and it's weird. I think I look better with a tan though.

I keep telling Jesus to get prescription sunglasses. He needs them. That boy loves his sunglasses and he can't see unless he wears contacts. But he has a hard time with contacts because he's like you, where he doesn't like touching his eyes. With me, I can put my contacts in without looking in the mirror.   I wear my glasses at night when I take my contacts out, but I usually have them about 12 hours a day.


----------



## bumbershoot

"We normally bypass this, but it's really fun and quite terrifying. It seriously feels like you're going to fly off the track. I felt bad for the people sitting in front of us because I kept screaming."

Except for the "really fun" part, I agree.  Finally went on it.  Hated it.  Every single moment of it.

Funny stuff about finding yourself in IASW...we have an eternal grumpiness about the Korean dolls...first off, in the main ride, the children are dressed in *wedding* costumes.  Which is weird.  And then in the ending scene where they're all in white, they are GONE.  Japanese doll with an obi? check.  Chinese dolls spinning plates?  Check.  Thai dolls?  Check.  Even another Japanese doll if memory serves? Check.  Korean dolls?  Nope, they've left the building.  They used to be there, though...however, they were behind a huge ice dragon.  Guess they just left b/c they were tired of being hidden?


----------



## Sherry E

Yoo hoo!  Courtney!  Don't we have more Trip Report to get to, missy?  Hmmm?  You can't let things like work and Jesus and life get in the way of your TR!!  The fans are waiting!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

bumbershoot said:


> "We normally bypass this, but it's really fun and quite terrifying. It seriously feels like you're going to fly off the track. I felt bad for the people sitting in front of us because I kept screaming."
> 
> Except for the "really fun" part, I agree.  Finally went on it.  Hated it.  Every single moment of it.
> 
> Funny stuff about finding yourself in IASW...we have an eternal grumpiness about the Korean dolls...first off, in the main ride, the children are dressed in *wedding* costumes.  Which is weird.  And then in the ending scene where they're all in white, they are GONE.  Japanese doll with an obi? check.  Chinese dolls spinning plates?  Check.  Thai dolls?  Check.  Even another Japanese doll if memory serves? Check.  Korean dolls?  Nope, they've left the building.  They used to be there, though...however, they were behind a huge ice dragon.  Guess they just left b/c they were tired of being hidden?



It is pretty scary. I actually think the only fun part is after you get off the ride and you realize you're still alive and not on the floor! 

That is crazy about on IASW. Well crazy about the little Korean kids wearing wedding costumes. And that they're gone in the finale room!! Where did they put them? I don't even know if the only 1 little Filipina girl is still there after the refurb. I forgot to look. 



Sherry E said:


> Yoo hoo!  Courtney!  Don't we have more Trip Report to get to, missy?  Hmmm?  You can't let things like work and Jesus and life get in the way of your TR!!  The fans are waiting!



  Oh Sherry I just love you!!! I'm working on my TR right now!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

The show was fantastic. We always enjoy seeing it. After that we went back to DL.











The Astro Orbitor was taken apart.






We were hungry, so went to Tomorrowland Terrace to get some food. I ordered the grilled veggie sandwich and Jesus had a spicy chicken sandwhich. He really liked his and mine was really really good. I ate the whole thing.






While we were there, Jedi Training Academy was starting, so we watched it. I was having a grand time. I love Star Wars and this was just too much fun for me.

I love LOVE Storm Troopers.











Darth Vader was just HUGE.











This Jedi helper girl was soo awesome. She was so into her character.






They were going to shoot the little girl because they felt the force was strong with her. She kicked Darth Vader's butt.






Darth Maul was terrifying. Just a scary guy. 






This poor little boy had his mouth open like that for a good 2 minutes until Darth Maul reached his hand out to him and he shook it.






After the show was over, the Storm Troopers were walking to backstage.... 






And they stopped because the little girl had a Yoda backpack.











It was really funny.






After that we stopped in the Star Trader store. And I found this awesome little guy.






I decided to wait until the next day to get him with my Fun Card. I needed to buy that!

After that we walked back to Main Street and parked it on a bench in front of the train station. We were getting tired. Sometime at this point we thought about getting popcorn or if we should get real food. My Mom called and I talked to her. And then the flag retreat ceremony started. We never really sat down and watched it. It was pretty neat.

On our way down Main Street I saw these balloons. I love balloons like this.






Disneyland Band.






I loooove the Dapper Dans.






We were sitting for quite awhile. I'm confused with my pictures. After that we walked to DCA, but I only have 2 pictures in DCA, so I'm guessing we didn't do much there and came back to DL.

Train conductors watching from up ahead!






I guess we walked to Paradise Pier.






And rode the Maliboomer!






By the time on my pictures, when the Maliboomer one was taken, DCA was almost about to close. I guess we decided to go back to DL and get the best dessert everrrr....

Ice cream! We got it at the Cone Shop over by the lockers because Gibson Girl had a super long line like always. I don't remember what kind of ice cream we got, but it was good and messy!!






After our ice cream we decided to go get a cupcake and go back to the hotel. This whole trip I was talking about how much I wanted a red velvet cupcake. So my darling Jesus bought me one. We got it at Marceline's in DTD. I kept that little Happy Birthday thing too.






We were thinking how delicious red velvet is with ice cream so we walked across to Hagen Daas to get some vanilla ice cream. We drove back to the hotel and ordered room service. The food from the hotel was really good. Jesus ordered a gyro and I got fried calamari. Yum. After dinner we fell asleep!

Next up, our last day and MY birthday!! Woohoooo!


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo! More Trip Report!!!  

I have never gone in the Cone Shop, but I love ice cream so I may have to stop in there......

The last time I was in Marceline's (and I love their sign and the logo on their bags, by the way - with the Hidden Mickey!) to get my gingerbread men with ears cookies, I noticed those big honkin' cupcakes!  I didn't get one, but they looked big.  Now, it seems like cupcakes at DLR don't get a really good reputation - either they are dry or too sweet or not sweet enough or there is too much frosting or not enough - did you like yours?

Molly had said before that Darth Maul was very scary in person, and looking at your photos I can see what she meant!  Yikes!  He would scare ME!  I LOVE that little mini Storm Trooper stuffed dude that you had in your sights.  So cute!  And I have seen those Yoda backpacks at DLR before and I LOVE them because Yoda is almost real Yoda-size!  It literally looks like someone is carrying around Yoda on their backs!  Do they still sell the stuffed Ewoks in that store in TL, or are those long gone!  I loooooove me some Ewoks!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo! More Trip Report!!!
> 
> I have never gone in the Cone Shop, but I love ice cream so I may have to stop in there......
> 
> The last time I was in Marceline's (and I love their sign and the logo on their bags, by the way - with the Hidden Mickey!) to get my gingerbread men with ears cookies, I noticed those big honkin' cupcakes!  I didn't get one, but they looked big.  Now, it seems like cupcakes at DLR don't get a really good reputation - either they are dry or too sweet or not sweet enough or there is too much frosting or not enough - did you like yours?
> 
> Molly had said before that Darth Maul was very scary in person, and looking at your photos I can see what she meant!  Yikes!  He would scare ME!  I LOVE that little mini Storm Trooper stuffed dude that you had in your sights.  So cute!  And I have seen those Yoda backpacks at DLR before and I LOVE them because Yoda is almost real Yoda-size!  It literally looks like someone is carrying around Yoda on their backs!  Do they still sell the stuffed Ewoks in that store in TL, or are those long gone!  I loooooove me some Ewoks!



The line for the Cone Shop wasn't very long. There was only one CM working, I don't know if that's regular, but he was pretty quick. There was just one family in front of us.

The cupcake was really good, and big. Jesus and I didn't even finish it and I put it in the fridge and took it home the next day. It wasn't too dry for me. It was yummy!

Darth Maul was scary. I was trying to figure out those horns on his head! They have Chewbaca backpacks too. They're cute!! I like how it looks like they're just sitting on your back getting a piggy back ride!! I think they still have the little Ewoks. I bought Jesus one on our Grad Night (but that was 2005!!), he has it in his room. I think I may ask for it so I can put it next to my Storm Trooper and they can be friends!  They have this adorable Ewok shirt I saw at the Star Trader store and the Vault 28 in DTD or whatever it's called. And it has an Ewok on it and it says "Save the Trees". It's soooo cute. I was thinking of getting it.


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> The line for the Cone Shop wasn't very long. There was only one CM working, I don't know if that's regular, but he was pretty quick. There was just one family in front of us.
> 
> The cupcake was really good, and big. Jesus and I didn't even finish it and I put it in the fridge and took it home the next day. It wasn't too dry for me. It was yummy!
> 
> Darth Maul was scary. I was trying to figure out those horns on his head! They have Chewbaca backpacks too. They're cute!! I like how it looks like they're just sitting on your back getting a piggy back ride!! I think they still have the little Ewoks. I bought Jesus one on our Grad Night (but that was 2005!!), he has it in his room. I think I may ask for it so I can put it next to my Storm Trooper and they can be friends!  They have this adorable Ewok shirt I saw at the Star Trader store and the Vault 28 in DTD or whatever it's called. And it has an Ewok on it and it says "Save the Trees". It's soooo cute. I was thinking of getting it.



Oooh!  Save the Trees!  I have to see that shirt because that sounds too adorable!  I have my old Ewok (bought waaaaay back in the early '90s, I think) sitting next to my Gizmo from "Gremlins" (love him), a California Raisin, a Smurf and Snuggle Bear (the annoying fabric softener bear), and they have all managed to cohabitate quite nicely - so I think your Ewok and the Storm Trooper should get along well!  And I can't remember if you bought that Little Green Alien dude that you found in TL a while back - the one that moves and makes noise.  If you did, he can sit right up there with the Trooper and the Ewok! Yes, I am a HUGE dork!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Oooh, I'm not a Star Wars fan but that Storm Troopers plush is SOOO cute! Yay, you're back to your TR! I need to get started on my Memorial Weekend TR because I'm gonna go on a day trip with Kaycee in two weeks and I'll be totally backed up on TRs if I don't get my butt in gear! You know, I didn't really enjoy the sandwiches because there was WAY to much focaccia bread. What do you think Courtney?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Oooh!  Save the Trees!  I have to see that shirt because that sounds too adorable!  I have my old Ewok (bought waaaaay back in the early '90s, I think) sitting next to my Gizmo from "Gremlins" (love him), a California Raisin, a Smurf and Snuggle Bear (the annoying fabric softener bear), and they have all managed to cohabitate quite nicely - so I think your Ewok and the Storm Trooper should get along well!  And I can't remember if you bought that Little Green Alien dude that you found in TL a while back - the one that moves and makes noise.  If you did, he can sit right up there with the Trooper and the Ewok! Yes, I am a HUGE dork!



You should see it! Its sooo cute! You would totally love it! Haha, Im a dork with you! I have my Scary Teddy with the Storm Trooper and a little Mickey stuffed animal Jesus bought me. Theyre all hanging out together! Lol. I want that Little Green Alien! I should have bought it. Maybe Ill get it next time! Hell make a very nice addition!!!!



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Oooh, I'm not a Star Wars fan but that Storm Troopers plush is SOOO cute! Yay, you're back to your TR! I need to get started on my Memorial Weekend TR because I'm gonna go on a day trip with Kaycee in two weeks and I'll be totally backed up on TRs if I don't get my butt in gear! You know, I didn't really enjoy the sandwiches because there was WAY to much focaccia bread. What do you think Courtney?



The Storm Trooper makes me laugh. His head is huge!! Hahah! I dont want to finish my TR because I wont have anything to write about until August Nooo! So far away!! You better get goin, girl!!

Yeah, it actually did have a lot of bread. I think it was just cause the bread was really thick. It was good, but I know I didnt eat all the bread. On both sandwiches it had all that bread!


----------



## Boo Bear

I just checked out your TR for the first time and I LOVE it!  I can't wait to go now (more than I couldn't wait before)


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Boo Bear said:


> I just checked out your TR for the first time and I LOVE it!  I can't wait to go now (more than I couldn't wait before)



Hi Bridgette!! I'm SO glad you found my TR and I'm glad to have you join! Woo! 


I have one more day left and I don't want to finish.. Awww.


----------



## Sherry E

Well, think of it this way - August is only two months away, so you will be back to DLR before you know it, and can start on even more Trip Reports!  And then not long after August will be Halloweentime and the Holiday Season!!  Woo hoo!  Lots more DLR fun ahead!

In the meantime, I am eager to read the rundown of your last day on the last DLR trip, and see another picture of the cake!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Well, think of it this way - August is only two months away, so you will be back to DLR before you know it, and can start on even more Trip Reports!  And then not long after August will be Halloweentime and the Holiday Season!!  Woo hoo!  Lots more DLR fun ahead!



She makes a great point! I know what you mean though. I had to go dig out my old photos for something to hold me over until September when I get to do it all over again. At least August is sooner!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> She makes a great point! I know what you mean though. I had to go dig out my old photos for something to hold me over until September when I get to do it all over again. At least August is sooner!



That's exactly what I did last year, as Courtney knows!  I had a DLR trip in October, and the next one in December seemed too far away, so I started slowly plucking through old DLR photos and other pictures of stuff and posting just a few here and there in my TR to tide me over.  Then, after the December trip ended, I had no DLR plans on the horizon, so I went NUTS posting all sorts of old DLR pictures in the TR....until I pretty much ran out of things to post that were worthwhile!  So when you begin to run out of old pictures to post, it is definitely time to make another plan to visit DLR!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> That's exactly what I did last year, as Courtney knows!  I had a DLR trip in October, and the next one in December seemed too far away, so I started slowly plucking through old DLR photos and other pictures of stuff and posting just a few here and there in my TR to tide me over.  Then, after the December trip ended, I had no DLR plans on the horizon, so I went NUTS posting all sorts of old DLR pictures in the TR....until I pretty much ran out of things to post that were worthwhile!  So when you begin to run out of old pictures to post, it is definitely time to make another plan to visit DLR!!!!



Yeah, that'll be me. I'll just make sure that when I go in September I take 1,000 a day so I will be busy for *decades*. I think when I'm done posting them all I'm going to go through each individually and edit them to my desire to clean them up. That sounds like a great Disney task to keep me occupied. I think after this year once a year will be my limit. Boo! Then again, now that I have discovered the HoJo and the ent. rate I .... AHHHH! I will never save up any money. Ever.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Well, think of it this way - August is only two months away, so you will be back to DLR before you know it, and can start on even more Trip Reports!  And then not long after August will be Halloweentime and the Holiday Season!!  Woo hoo!  Lots more DLR fun ahead!
> 
> In the meantime, I am eager to read the rundown of your last day on the last DLR trip, and see another picture of the cake!!





Belle Ella said:


> She makes a great point! I know what you mean though. I had to go dig out my old photos for something to hold me over until September when I get to do it all over again. At least August is sooner!





Sherry E said:


> That's exactly what I did last year, as Courtney knows!  I had a DLR trip in October, and the next one in December seemed too far away, so I started slowly plucking through old DLR photos and other pictures of stuff and posting just a few here and there in my TR to tide me over.  Then, after the December trip ended, I had no DLR plans on the horizon, so I went NUTS posting all sorts of old DLR pictures in the TR....until I pretty much ran out of things to post that were worthwhile!  So when you begin to run out of old pictures to post, it is definitely time to make another plan to visit DLR!!!!





Belle Ella said:


> Yeah, that'll be me. I'll just make sure that when I go in September I take 1,000 a day so I will be busy for *decades*. I think when I'm done posting them all I'm going to go through each individually and edit them to my desire to clean them up. That sounds like a great Disney task to keep me occupied. I think after this year once a year will be my limit. Boo! Then again, now that I have discovered the HoJo and the ent. rate I .... AHHHH! I will never save up any money. Ever.



Hiii girls!!!! 

I'm going to finish this up this weekend. Most likely Sunday.

Jesus, my Mom, Dad and I are going to go the El Capitan to watch Up on Saturday, so I'll probably have some pictures of that and the Soda Shop to add to here.

We are thinking of changing our August dates. We were originally thinking of going the weekend of August 8th (our anniversary day), but it's my turn to buy the hotel (we alternate on who pays for the hotel every other time) and I had to buy 2 new tires for my car (almost $200!) and that was my hotel money. So pushing back our trip 2 weeks will give me more time to save for money. We're playing it by ear, I guess. We are going in October for sure and if worse comes to worse we may just go in October and not August. If not we'll do both. That make sense?

I miss not having an AP. Even though we haven't gone yet, but still!! 

Okay, so last day coming Sunday, I pinkie promise!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I copletely know what you mean about pushing the date back to give yourselves more time to save up some money. It bites when unexpected costs just jump out at you like that. My cat's vet bill did that for me, but I'm still pretty sure I can get the money I need come September. Too bad you can't push it back about 4 weeks - would love to see you there, lol. But you're right, worse comes to worse you will be there in October. One is better than none, although two is the preferred way to go!

Have fun going to see Up tomorrow and a stop by the Soda Shop. You must share pictures if you can. That's something I've really been wanting to add to the itinerary for September since we'll have 5 full days and may be willing to spare some time outside of the parks.

Can't wait for the next update! Even if it is the end, lol.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Belle Ella said:


> I copletely know what you mean about pushing the date back to give yourselves more time to save up some money. It bites when unexpected costs just jump out at you like that. My cat's vet bill did that for me, but I'm still pretty sure I can get the money I need come September. Too bad you can't push it back about 4 weeks - would love to see you there, lol. But you're right, worse comes to worse you will be there in October. One is better than none, although two is the preferred way to go!
> 
> Have fun going to see Up tomorrow and a stop by the Soda Shop. You must share pictures if you can. That's something I've really been wanting to add to the itinerary for September since we'll have 5 full days and may be willing to spare some time outside of the parks.
> 
> Can't wait for the next update! Even if it is the end, lol.



Thank you so much for holding on and waiting for me to finish this! I said Sunday huh!? 

It's coming I swear, now it's not so much I don't want to finish this, I've just been so busy I haven't had time to sit down and do it!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Friday May 1st - DLR Day 4

Happy birthday toooo meee!!! Wooohooo!!!!! This day was my 22nd birthday. Do I feel any different than 21? NOPE! But I did get a Fun Card! YES! We woke up not so early, got ready and got our stuff together. I checked us out over the phone (I love that!) and we loaded the car and left to the parks. Our plan was simple and usually the same every time it's our last (half) day there. Today it was: Go to City Hall and get my Fun Card, spend my fun card, eat lunch, get corn dogs to take home, get Tigger Tails to get home and get my princess birthday treasure chest cake.

So where do we head first, City Hall! The line was pretty short, only 2 people in front of us. I got my Fun Card, with my email printout it was a very easy process. The CM didn't ask me for my driver's license. I don't know if that's regular procedure because I am an AP holder or she just forgot. After that we went to the Emporium and I started spending it. I already knew I wanted this sweatshirt, so I went and snagged it. It's a child size, but for some reason I fit in Disneyland's extra large child's size.






After that we headed to Critter Country to get some Tigger Tails for our Moms. I took some pictures of what was in the cases there.











We then went to Tomorrowland and into Star Trader so I could get my awesome little Stormtrooper! Ah he is just sooo awesome!

Then we said goodbye to Disneyland (tear) and made our way over to DCA to get some lunch and corndogs.


























Bye castle!!! It was pretty overcast that day. I loved it.





















We made it to DCA and was trying to figure out what to eat for lunch. We first decided on Pizza Om Mow Mow.

Wolf? Bear?






Mickey you are just so happy.






We're here! We looked at the menu, and ehhh... Let's go to Taste Pilot's. We have some sort of goal to eat at every eatery in the resort and we're lacking at reaching that goal because we love the places we usually eat at.






So instead of backtracking eventually, we just stopped at the Corn Dog Castle and picked up the corn dogs to take home.






We got our corn dogs and went to Taste Pilot's. Hi Mickey again!






They had some radio thing set up.






We made it! It was kind of busy in there. I ordered the chicken sandwhich and Jesus got the cheeseburger. This is after we stuffed them with toppings from the toppings bar. His is on the top and mine on the bottom.






Lunch was delicious. We had a nice seat outside. It was perfect. And ohhh the fries are sooo good. It was time to leave DCA. Sad. So we made our way out and on our way Jesus promised me that princess treasure chest cake. We found one at the bakery in DCA. Our AP discount was used. It was a vanilla cake and I ate it when I got home. I was surprised and it was pretty dang good!






We left DCA and went to WOD to finish off my Fun Card and Jesus wanted to buy me my birthday present. I told him to surprise me, but it didn't work, he made me pick something. Throughout the whole time we were there I was looking at jewlery, I found this beautiful necklace on Main Street, but it was more than I wanted Jesus to spend, so I passed. I eventually found this necklace and earrings. I wear the earrings often and I think they are sooo cute!











They're much shinier in real life. I was so happy with my present.

I also bought this wallet to match my sweatshirt. I wanted a book that I saw the last time we were there, but I couldn't find it, so I got the wallet.

The front.






The inside.






The back.






My fun card was almost spent, I bought Jesus a Stitch pin when he wasn't looking. That finished it off. Thank you Disneyland for the BESTEST birthday present!!!

...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

Time to go home. We loaded the tram with our tons of bags of food and merch.






Whattt? You're smiling and we're leaving Disneyland!!






Brace face.






My Stormtrooper trying to sit up on Jesus' car. His head was too big.






Our view from the Goofy level.






So we got home safe and sound. Next trip?! I will discuss that next post!!!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

I love your brace face  Its so cute! Seriously, you're so amazingly cute with your braces!


----------



## thmar

Very nice birthday!!


----------



## kaoden39

Yay for the update.  I think all of your treasures are cute.  Especially your earrings.  I was thrilled to see the update.


----------



## daisy_77

I loved your bday tr!

I want one of those Stormtroppers.......so flippin cute!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I love your brace face  Its so cute! Seriously, you're so amazingly cute with your braces!



Awww. Thank you Jasmine! You are awesome!  



thmar said:


> Very nice birthday!!



Thank you! And thank you for reading!! 



kaoden39 said:


> Yay for the update.  I think all of your treasures are cute.  Especially your earrings.  I was thrilled to see the update.



Woo!  I've been wearing the earrings pretty often! 

How are you!? I haven't seen you in awhile!



daisy_77 said:


> I loved your bday tr!
> 
> I want one of those Stormtroppers.......so flippin cute!



Hi January!! Thank you!!  They had another Star Wars character with a big head too, I don't remember who though!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Awww. Thank you Jasmine! You are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And thank you for reading!!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo!  I've been wearing the earrings pretty often!
> 
> How are you!? I haven't seen you in awhile!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi January!! Thank you!!  They had another Star Wars character with a big head too, I don't remember who though!



Oh I'm okay.  How are you?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Oh I'm okay.  How are you?



I'm good! It's overcast over here and it's annoying me.


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I'm good! It's overcast over here and it's annoying me.



We went to the beach last week and it was overcast at the beach.   But, up here on the northern coast that is actually pretty common during the summer.  It's pretty warm here today, I heard that we are supposed to hit triple digit temperatures this weekend.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Hi Courtney,
I love your birthday jewel set.  Super cute!  I read your report all the time, just dont' write much because I usually have a kiddo sitting on my typing arms.  He's distracted with the wii right now though


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> We went to the beach last week and it was overcast at the beach.   But, up here on the northern coast that is actually pretty common during the summer.  It's pretty warm here today, I heard that we are supposed to hit triple digit temperatures this weekend.



Holy cow, in the hundreds? That's hot! I think since summer started it's been very hot down here maybe once or twice. I want it to clear up, not to get too hot, but just nice summer. 



QueenDoOver said:


> Hi Courtney,
> I love your birthday jewel set.  Super cute!  I read your report all the time, just dont' write much because I usually have a kiddo sitting on my typing arms.  He's distracted with the wii right now though



Hi Tracey! Thank you for coming by! I know what you mean, I read people's TRs all the time and then I forget to write.

Yay for Wii's! That sounds like me, I get distracted with that thing too.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I'm shamelessly bumping my on TR because I need to add our future trip plans. I will do so later!


----------



## kaoden39

Yay!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Courtney!  You are past 39,200 views now!  I remember when you were at around 20,000 views and that number seemed enormous - but now the number of views has almost doubled!!  Woo hoo!!!  People are waiting for you to take more DLR trips!!!  You have to give the people what they want!!  Do it for us, Courtney!! (Or just take _any_ trips and we will all still follow along with the TR and pictures!)


----------



## Sherwin

Woww...those criss cut fries look really good. 

Sounds like you and Jesus make quite a pair!  I'll be tuning in to your next TR so I expect some more grand adventures from you two.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Yay!!!







Sherry E said:


> Courtney!  You are past 39,200 views now!  I remember when you were at around 20,000 views and that number seemed enormous - but now the number of views has almost doubled!!  Woo hoo!!!  People are waiting for you to take more DLR trips!!!  You have to give the people what they want!!  Do it for us, Courtney!! (Or just take _any_ trips and we will all still follow along with the TR and pictures!)



Let's make it 40,000!! And it's just because my TR says JONAS BROTHERS. 

Speaking of, no one wants to come with me to the JB concert, it's at the Staples Center. No way I'm doing that giant place solo! 



Sherwin said:


> Woww...those criss cut fries look really good.
> 
> Sounds like you and Jesus make quite a pair!  I'll be tuning in to your next TR so I expect some more grand adventures from you two.



Sup Sherwin!!! 

Thank you for joining, buddd-ay!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Let's make it 40,000!! And it's just because my TR says JONAS BROTHERS.
> 
> Speaking of, no one wants to come with me to the JB concert, it's at the Staples Center. No way I'm doing that giant place solo!
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Sherwin!!!
> 
> Thank you for joining, buddd-ay!



I offered Kody to go to the JB concert in Sacramento and she didn't want to go.  She wanted a keyboard more for her birthday.


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Let's make it 40,000!! And it's just because my TR says JONAS BROTHERS.
> 
> Speaking of, no one wants to come with me to the JB concert, it's at the Staples Center. No way I'm doing that giant place solo!



I think you may not have long to wait before you hit 40,000!!!  And the Jonas Brothers used to be in your TR thread title so that may have contributed to all the views at first - but now I think everyone follows you just because they all love you!

Speaking of love, can't Jesus be convinced to force himself to go to the concert with you?  Can't he do it for LOVE?  To make his woman happy?  (Although I say that while remembering going to a concert with an ex-boyfriend of mine, and he was miserable and made me miserable the whole night because he didn't want to be there.  He acted like a bratty child the entire time...so maybe it's not always a such a good idea to have the boyfriend go if he doesn't want to go!!)


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> I think you may not have long to wait before you hit 40,000!!!  And the Jonas Brothers used to be in your TR thread title so that may have contributed to all the views at first - but now I think everyone follows you just because they all love you!
> 
> Speaking of love, can't Jesus be convinced to force himself to go to the concert with you?  Can't he do it for LOVE?  To make his woman happy?  (Although I say that while remembering going to a concert with an ex-boyfriend of mine, and he was miserable and made me miserable the whole night because he didn't want to be there.  He acted like a bratty child the entire time...so maybe it's not always a such a good idea to have the boyfriend go if he doesn't want to go!!)



 I forgot my title doesn't say that anymore!

Yay, everyone loves ME? It can't be true!! 

I know. I've begged and begged. PLEASE PLEASE! I think he secretly likes them. He knew some things about them that I didn't and I was shocked. He already went with me to a High School Musical on Ice concert thing at the Staples Center. He bought the tickets and surprised me and everything. It was so sweet. He doesn't even like HSM!!


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I forgot my title doesn't say that anymore!
> 
> Yay, everyone loves ME? It can't be true!!
> 
> I know. I've begged and begged. PLEASE PLEASE! I think he secretly likes them. He knew some things about them that I didn't and I was shocked. He already went with me to a High School Musical on Ice concert thing at the Staples Center. He bought the tickets and surprised me and everything. It was so sweet. He doesn't even like HSM!!



Oh he should be able to force himself to go, then!  He wouldn't want you roaming around the Staples Center by yourself, getting hit on by random guys (are there any guys at the Jonas Brothers concert?).

You changed your avatar picture (really cute - is that in Mickey's House?) and you changed one of the pictures in your signature (I noticed that the other day)!  You can't slip that by me!!  I caught it!!


----------



## travelmel

Hey girl!  You're such a good reporter! I absolutely love your retro shirt and wallet... SO CUTE! You're going to look slammin' in your new outfit and bling


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Oh he should be able to force himself to go, then!  He wouldn't want you roaming around the Staples Center by yourself, getting hit on by random guys (are there any guys at the Jonas Brothers concert?).
> 
> You changed your avatar picture (really cute - is that in Mickey's House?) and you changed one of the pictures in your signature (I noticed that the other day)!  You can't slip that by me!!  I caught it!!



At the last concert, the only guys there were Dads! 

I text Jesus the other day and I said "Hey, remember when you surprised me with HSM on Ice tickets?" He said "Of course I do!! But no, we're not going to the Jo Bro concert " AHH!  

Yes! I changed them the other day! Thank you! The one is Mickey's house is the first time we went to DLR by ourselves. 



travelmel said:


> Hey girl!  You're such a good reporter! I absolutely love your retro shirt and wallet... SO CUTE! You're going to look slammin' in your new outfit and bling



Hiiii you!!!  I haven't seen you in awhile! How are you doing?! Thank you for still reading along!


----------



## kaoden39

Yeah doesn't he realize that if you went by yourself that Kevin could see you and forget all about his fiance?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah doesn't he realize that if you went by yourself that Kevin could see you and forget all about his fiance?



 Omg. I would cry. What a dilemma that would be!!


----------



## Sherry E

Courtney, didn't you say that you were considering possibly trying to go to DLR the second weekend of October this year?  Jasmine says she is most likely going then and I am on the fence about what my October plans are (but, if I don't have to wait on anyone else to tell me when they are coming out here from Idaho, then I may choose that second weekend just to be there at the same time you and Jas are there - even if I just go for one day during that weekend).


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> Courtney, didn't you say that you were considering possibly trying to go to DLR the second weekend of October this year?  Jasmine says she is most likely going them and I am on the fence about what my October plans are (but, if I don't have to wait on anyone else to tell me when they are coming out here from Idaho, then I may choose that second weekend just to be there at the same time you and Jas are there - even if I just go for one day during that weekend.



Whoa...that would be a crazy dis meet! Do it just for the possible pictures!


----------



## Sherry E

merrrydeath said:


> Whoa...that would be a crazy dis meet! Do it just for the possible pictures!



I know!  I have been seriously lagging in meeting my DIS-friends.  Courtney and Jasmine have been to DLR more recently than I have (I was last there in December), and so it looked like we were never going to meet up.  October MAY be a possible time, if everyone is there on the same weekend!  It is hard to plan in advance, and I am still waiting on these flaky Idaho friends to let me know IF and when they are coming out here in the Fall, but if I don't have to worry about them then that frees me up to go on a weekend when someone is at DLR!

Courtney, I already told Jasmine that if you ARE there on the same weekend in October that she and the bungFACE contingent are there, I am going to hunt both of you down and you cannot hide from me!  I will find all of you!!!


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> I am going to hunt both of you down and you cannot hide from me!  I will find all of you!!!



Creeeepy. In the best way.


----------



## Sherry E

merrrydeath said:


> Creeeepy. In the best way.



Creepy in a Disney way!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> Creepy in a Disney way!



At least a Disboard way.


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> At least a Disboard way.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

You all are so funny 

I'm okay with the DIS stalking, I welcome it with a great big bungFACE HAHA.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

BUNGface!!!! 

Woo, party on my TR! 

Sherry, we want to go sometime in October to take our God-daughter (Jesus' niece). Her birthday is the 3rd (and she'll be turning 3). Her birthday lands on a Saturday, but her Mom (Jesus' sister) wants to have a party for her that day, so we'll see. If we don't do October, December for sure. We want to get our APs in December so we'll have them next year for Jesus' birthday. I'm guessing we're just going to wait until December though.


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> BUNGface!!!!
> 
> Woo, party on my TR!
> 
> Sherry, we want to go sometime in October to take our God-daughter (Jesus' niece). Her birthday is the 3rd (and she'll be turning 3). Her birthday lands on a Saturday, but her Mom (Jesus' sister) wants to have a party for her that day, so we'll see. If we don't do October, December for sure. We want to get our APs in December so we'll have them next year for Jesus' birthday. I'm guessing we're just going to wait until December though.



Oh wow - so your October plans are still up in the air too?  Well, of course, I can think of NO better birthday party for a 3-year-old than a breakfast at Minnie & Friends (or any age, for that matter) and a day at DLR, but I suppose convincing Jesus' sister of that may be tough! So you may not be there on Jasmine's weekend?  Drat!  All of our schedules are crazy to coordinate, aren't they?  So you may end up at DLR in October without an AP and have to get a Hopper, right?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Oh wow - so your October plans are still up in the air too?  Well, of course, I can think of NO better birthday party for a 3-year-old than a breakfast at Minnie & Friends (or any age, for that matter) and a day at DLR, but I suppose convincing Jesus' sister of that may be tough! So you may not be there on Jasmine's weekend?  Drat!  All of our schedules are crazy to coordinate, aren't they?  So you may end up at DLR in October without an AP and have to get a Hopper, right?



Yes, they are up in the air. If not that weekend we may take her the weekend before or after. Possibily just for a day. She's just a baby and I'm sure won't be able to be a night away from her parents and siblings. We've been wanting to take her, I swear, since she was born!!!

We suck a coordinating together tp meet! GEESH!


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Yes, they are up in the air. If not that weekend we may take her the weekend before or after. Possibily just for a day. She's just a baby and I'm sure won't be able to be a night away from her parents and siblings. We've been wanting to take her, I swear, since she was born!!!
> 
> We suck a coordinating together tp meet! GEESH!



If you guys don't end up taking the little one on her birthday weekend, try to aim for before her b-day rather than after - at least she can still get in free that way!  Once she turns 3, the free admission is over!

Well, my October plans will probably remain up in the air for a while, until I figure out money.  The AP rates at the Disney hotels are great for that last week in September, but then they go way up as soon as October hits.  So if we end up just going for a day, it could be in the first weekend in October *or* the second weekend.  If I were going to go for a hotel and still see all the Halloween stuff, I have to decide if I want to do the TOTP again.  If I took advantage of the great AP rates at the hotels in late September, I would miss the TOTP.  So I have to weigh how important the TOTP is this year vs. how important is it to see the Halloween stuff at a good AP rate (before my AP expires).  Decisions, decisions.

So if I do NOT go for the good AP rates at the hotel in late September and just decide to do DLR for one day in October, it will probably end up being on a weekend when I know someone else will be there (like you or Jasmine) so I can at LEAST meet one of you, if not both!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Oh boo! I was hoping you'd be able to go Courtney, but I totally understand your situation. Its official though with our weekend because Eric requested that weekend off at his work and we've already told all our families. So far we have 9 confirmed and a bunch of maybes. I totally wish you all could be there with us, its going to be sooo much fun! Not to mention the MTOTP because Kaycee and I are going ALL out on everyone who gets their makeup done by us this year!! 

Hopefully we can meet up sometime because I sooo want to hang out with you guys!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I rreeeally want to go to MTOTP! But we'll see, if not, no biggie!

We were talking about just getting the $99 3 day park hoppers for a little trip in between until we get our APs in December. The Hojo has the entertainment rate for the last weekend in August.... Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

HEY SHERRY! I made it to 40,000 views!! 

All you crazy lurkers, come say HIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Sherry E

Oooooh!!  You did, didn't you?  That totally slipped past me!  Not only did oyu make it to 40,000, but you got to 40,359!!!  There are a LOT of people lurking out there, huh?  See, everyone is waiting on you to take another DLR trip or go to another Jonas Brothers Concert, one or the other!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Jonas Brothers concert!!!!! That's what I wanna do!! They're going to be at the Staples Center the weekend of August 7th. I think that Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Something like that. I would love for them to come to the Palladium again. Such a small, awesome venue.

So DL is looking for sure like in December. Jesus and I decided on December 2nd (or 3rd), 4th, and come home on the 5th (his birthday). I got $50 hotel bucks (free credit) from hotels.com and I'm waiting for those to come in the mail so I can book a room soon. I think the Candlelight Processional is that weekend?


----------



## blabbermouth

prettyprincessbelle said:


> HEY SHERRY! I made it to 40,000 views!!
> 
> All you crazy lurkers, come say HIIIIIIIII!



Oh, hay, here I am! 



prettyprincessbelle said:


> Jonas Brothers concert!!!!! That's what I wanna do!! They're going to be at the Staples Center the weekend of August 7th. I think that Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Something like that. I would love for them to come to the Palladium again. Such a small, awesome venue.
> 
> So DL is looking for sure like in December. Jesus and I decided on December 2nd (or 3rd), 4th, and come home on the 5th (his birthday). I got $50 hotel bucks (free credit) from hotels.com and I'm waiting for those to come in the mail so I can book a room soon. I think the Candlelight Processional is that weekend?



It must be a really good time to go, beginning of Dec? My bday is on the 1st, whee! Wow, that's a long way away though, let's not start thinking about Christmas yet! That's cool that you have $50 for hotels.com... too bad it wasn't for hotwire/priceline, that would be a free night!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

blabbermouth said:


> Oh, hay, here I am!
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a really good time to go, beginning of Dec? My bday is on the 1st, whee! Wow, that's a long way away though, let's not start thinking about Christmas yet! That's cool that you have $50 for hotels.com... too bad it wasn't for hotwire/priceline, that would be a free night!



Hi lurker-head!!!!   

Woo for your birthday on the first!! Are you're *thinking* of going during that time? Freee ticket! We went around that time last year, but left before the Candlelight stuff started. Well, Friday afternoon. That was the day of Jesus' birthday last year. We're planning on leaving this year (it's a Saturday) in the afternoon. His Mom's birthday is the same day and I don't want to keep him away from his Momma all day! The crowds are pretty mellow the first two weeks of December. Plus all the decorations are up!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So our next super official trip!? December 2nd through the 5th. If I haven't mentioned before, the 5th is also Jesus' birthday. We will be getting our APs again on the 2nd. I'm in the process of looking at hotels and am still waiting for my vouchers from hotels.com. The Anaheim Plaza hotel has all our nights for $59/night. I want to stay at the Hojo again or find a good deal through hotels.com, but I don't know anything about the Anaheim Plaza. I don't want to wait too long for us to book the rooms either.

Our next trip after that? Hopefully, super fingers crossed. Well Jesus is a HUGE GIANT THE BIGGEST University of Texas football fan. This year the BCS National Championship is at the Rose Bowl (Pasadena). We are hoping and praying that UT makes it to the BCS game. Apparently they are contenders for the championship. Well it's a tradition that a couple days before the Rose Bowl game (January 1st) and the BCS game (January 7th) the teams go to DLR for the day. So our plan (if UT goes) we will arrive to at DL the day the teams are in the parks and stay until the day of the game. Jesus will then go to the BCS game solo while I do a solo day at the parks. We would both go to the game, but one ticket is $275, which will come out to about $600 for the both of us. So since I did the Jo Bros solo, Jesus will do this solo and we'll be even. Did any of that make sense? 

There's also the Rose Bowl game on New Years Day. If Texas doesn't make it to the BCS game, they could possibly play in the Rose Bowl game, so our plans will change so Jesus could attend this game instead. But the BCS game would be better. 

And after that my Mom will be joining me for the Dis Divas Trip. We're going Thursday through Sunday. She's super excited and she needs the break. Plus, I've been begging her for a mother/daughter trip so quite sometime. The Hojo has the Entertainment Rate for those days, so I'll be calling tomorrow to book it.


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> So our next super official trip!? December 2nd through the 5th. If I haven't mentioned before, the 5th is also Jesus' birthday. We will be getting our APs again on the 2nd. I'm in the process of looking at hotels and am still waiting for my vouchers from hotels.com. The Anaheim Plaza hotel has all our nights for $59/night. I want to stay at the Hojo again or find a good deal through hotels.com, but I don't know anything about the Anaheim Plaza. I don't want to wait too long for us to book the rooms either.
> 
> Our next trip after that? Hopefully, super fingers crossed. Well Jesus is a HUGE GIANT THE BIGGEST University of Texas football fan. This year the BCS National Championship is at the Rose Bowl (Pasadena). We are hoping and praying that UT makes it to the BCS game. Apparently they are contenders for the championship. Well it's a tradition that a couple days before the Rose Bowl game (January 1st) and the BCS game (January 7th) the teams go to DLR for the day. So our plan (if UT goes) we will arrive to at DL the day the teams are in the parks and stay until the day of the game. Jesus will then go to the BCS game solo while I do a solo day at the parks. We would both go to the game, but one ticket is $275, which will come out to about $600 for the both of us. So since I did the Jo Bros solo, Jesus will do this solo and we'll be even. Did any of that make sense?
> 
> There's also the Rose Bowl game on New Years Day. If Texas doesn't make it to the BCS game, they could possibly play in the Rose Bowl game, so our plans will change so Jesus could attend this game instead. But the BCS game would be better.
> 
> And after that my Mom will be joining me for the Dis Divas Trip. We're going Thursday through Sunday. She's super excited and she needs the break. Plus, I've been begging her for a mother/daughter trip so quite sometime. The Hojo has the Entertainment Rate for those days, so I'll be calling tomorrow to book it.




Hi, Courtney!!!!  I think the idea to renew the APs in December is a good one, because that will not only give you a Christmas trip this year, but you can squeeze in a Halloweentime trip in 2010, as well as another holiday/Christmastime trip in 2010 too, along with any other trips your guys take during the year!  That's a lot of bang for your buck!  I think I am going to be a copycat and do the same thing IF I renew my AP this year at all.  Having an AP that expires on the 2nd day of October is awkward, since it expires JUST in time for the TOTP to begin so I can't really build a whole weekend DLR trip around going to the TOTP because the AP will have expired!  And I only got one holiday/Christmas trip out of it.  It would be better to renew in December to get two holiday trips out of it and a Halloweentime trip in 2010.

Now, as for the Rose Bowl and BCS are concerned....so if Jesus goes to the BCS game (depending on UT), you will make a solo DLR trip on January 7th, and if he goes to the Rose Bowl, you will make a solo DLR trip on January 1st - New Year's Day (a Friday, I think)?  Well, IF I end up renewing my AP this year, or IF I have any of my extra one-day/one-park tickets left that I can use to upgrade to a Hopper, and IF I am not working (in an office) by that time, I can go with you if you need company (though you may prefer to try a solo day just to see how it feels)!!  It all boils down to whether or not an AP renewal is in the stars for me this year.  (I have come to the conclusion that money solves almost every problem in life!!  If you have lots of money in the bank or in savings, you can just do whatever you want, anytime, problem solved.  Renew an AP?  Sure!  In fact, with money, I would probably renew my AP for the rest of my life - or as long as I can still walk!!)


----------



## Sherry E

By the way, did you notice that you, Jasmine and I all got honorable mentions in DisneySuiteFreak's Trip Report (first page, first post, I think)?  Our ongoing Trip Reports are becoming legendary!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Courtney!!!!  I think the idea to renew the APs in December is a good one, because that will not only give you a Christmas trip this year, but you can squeeze in a Halloweentime trip in 2010, as well as another holiday/Christmastime trip in 2010 too, along with any other trips your guys take during the year!  That's a lot of bang for your buck!  I think I am going to be a copycat and do the same thing IF I renew my AP this year at all.  Having an AP that expires on the 2nd day of October is awkward, since it expires JUST in time for the TOTP to begin so I can't really build a whole weekend DLR trip around going to the TOTP because the AP will have expired!  And I only got one holiday/Christmas trip out of it.  It would be better to renew in December to get two holiday trips out of it and a Halloweentime trip in 2010.
> 
> Now, as for the Rose Bowl and BCS are concerned....so if Jesus goes to the BCS game (depending on UT), you will make a solo DLR trip on January 7th, and if he goes to the Rose Bowl, you will make a solo DLR trip on January 1st - New Year's Day (a Friday, I think)?  Well, IF I end up renewing my AP this year, or IF I have any of my extra one-day/one-park tickets left that I can use to upgrade to a Hopper, and IF I am not working (in an office) by that time, I can go with you if you need company (though you may prefer to try a solo day just to see how it feels)!!  It all boils down to whether or not an AP renewal is in the stars for me this year.  (I have come to the conclusion that money solves almost every problem in life!!  If you have lots of money in the bank or in savings, you can just do whatever you want, anytime, problem solved.  Renew an AP?  Sure!  In fact, with money, I would probably renew my AP for the rest of my life - or as long as I can still walk!!)



Yes! I would LOVE the company, especially from you! If we stay somewhere close I could just walk. I think the games (either one) start in the afternoon, so yeah. And if I get tired I could just walk back to the hotel and not be stuck with Jesus having the car in Pasadena.



Sherry E said:


> By the way, did you notice that you, Jasmine and I all got honorable mentions in DisneySuiteFreak's Trip Report (first page, first post, I think)?  Our ongoing Trip Reports are becoming legendary!!



Woo! I need to go check out DSF's TR!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So I booked our hotel today. December 2nd through the 5th at the Anaheim Plaza Hotel. I got a super rate at $59/night. Add $4 parking/day comes out to $63/night. I could have gotten a bit cheaper through hotwire, but what bugs me is we always get nice hotels that charge $12/day. Then there goes us trying to get a cheaper rate. So we'll keep this unless we find something else or Hojo comes out with the Entertainment rate for those days. Right now they only have the 2nd.

Anyone stay there before?


----------



## Yakety76

Just finished reading the birthday portion of your trip report.  It sounds and looks like you had a fabulous birthday.  Your pictures are great.  You and Jesus always have the best smiles.  It is obvious you are enjoying yourselves.

I loved seeing the pictures of Innoventions.  I am planning on taking the kiddos in there on our next trip.  They will love the pirate room...and guitar hero 

How exciting that you and your mom are planning a trip togther.  How fun for the two of you.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Yakety76 said:


> Just finished reading the birthday portion of your trip report.  It sounds and looks like you had a fabulous birthday.  Your pictures are great.  You and Jesus always have the best smiles.  It is obvious you are enjoying yourselves.
> 
> I loved seeing the pictures of Innoventions.  I am planning on taking the kiddos in there on our next trip.  They will love the pirate room...and guitar hero
> 
> How exciting that you and your mom are planning a trip togther.  How fun for the two of you.



Thank you so much! I had the best birthday! 


Innoventions is really cool! Your kids will love it! Especially Guitar Hero.  It's really something looked over, so it's hardly crowded. It was a lot of fun!!!

I've been wanting to go on a mother/daughter trip for some time. I'm glad it's finally happening!


----------



## kaoden39

I am not a fan of Innoventions, I get real bored on it.  Maybe I am just getting old.


----------



## Belle Ella

Speaking of Innoventions - I honestly don't think I've ever been through it before. I love your photos though, so I really need to make sure I add that to my list of things to do next month. Holy Crow!! I officially get to say I'm going next month.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> I am not a fan of Innoventions, I get real bored on it.  Maybe I am just getting old.



 Pshaw! You're not old! After maybe 2 times total (not in a trip, just 2 times, ha!) it seems like it would get boring. In the house of the future nothing really changes (except I could go see story time in the Peter Pan room each time, but that's it). Tom Morrow says the same stuff. And Guitar Hero will always be there. 



Belle Ella said:


> Speaking of Innoventions - I honestly don't think I've ever been through it before. I love your photos though, so I really need to make sure I add that to my list of things to do next month. Holy Crow!! I officially get to say I'm going next month.



Go through it! And go in the Peter Pan for story time! THAT is fun. 

WOO! It's already August! Your trip is NEXT MONTH!!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Holy cow, my TR was on the second page! Yes, I've been neglecting this.

So our next trip? December 2nd through the 5th. I've already requested the time off from work!

Where are we staying? The Motel 6 Maingate. We got it SUPER cheap. $46/night. And read the reviews, it's nice AND clean! And NOT ugly. It's no frills, but we don't spend too much time in there and as long as it has a TV, we're okay. Plus, the price is great since we try to be budget so we can spend more money in the parks.

We are AP-less as of now. We are hoping and praying Costco comes out with new Deluxe APs with $50 giftcards before we leave. We decided to do Deluxe this time instead of Premium. Jesus will add parking on to his *and when I go with my Mom on the Diva trip, I will just buy a blackout day ticket. *The other trips we have during that year won't have the days blacked out, so that works perfectly.



*ETA:* Okay, I checked the Deluxe blackout days, and I will NOT be blacked out on the weekend of the Diva trip. I don't know what I was thinking. The day of my birthday is blacked out, but I don't think we'll be going on my actual day next year. So it's allll good in the hood.


----------



## kaoden39

Hi!!  Long time no see.  We were going to be in the perk during those days but things came up and well it isn't going to happen.  I look forward to reading your trip report and seeing the pictures.  Take lots of pictures for me okay?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Hi!!  Long time no see.  We were going to be in the perk during those days but things came up and well it isn't going to happen.  I look forward to reading your trip report and seeing the pictures.  Take lots of pictures for me okay?



Aww! I'm sorry you guys won't be able to go. That's a bummer.  I'll take plenty of pictures for you!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Aww! I'm sorry you guys won't be able to go. That's a bummer.  I'll take plenty of pictures for you!



Thanks Courtney.

I am actually looking forward to going in the Summer instead.  We haven't gone in the Summer for over five years and we miss out on so much, so it is all good.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Thanks Courtney.
> 
> I am actually looking forward to going in the Summer instead.  We haven't gone in the Summer for over five years and we miss out on so much, so it is all good.



That's awesome!  The summer is so fun to go. Especially because all the entertainment is running full time and all the rides are up.  I LOVE looking forward to an upcoming trip.


----------



## Operator

Wow, what a fabulous trip report .  Can't belive I read all 37 pages over the last couple of days.  What a great way to document your trip with all of the pictures.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Operator said:


> Wow, what a fabulous trip report .  Can't belive I read all 37 pages over the last couple of days.  What a great way to document your trip with all of the pictures.



Aw, thank you for reading!!   

It's crazy, I take pictures every single time, every single day like I've never been there before.   But, I like to show my faithful TR readers EVERYTHING we're doing!


----------



## disneyland89

Last November when my fiance and I went to DLR for a last minute wedding planning trip we stayed at the Motel 6 Maingate. I was little worried at first, but it ended up being great! It is definatly "no frills", but it was very clean and quite. It is also a very short walk to the park. I would definatly stay there again.  They were just remodled before we stayed there too.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

disneyland89 said:


> Last November when my fiance and I went to DLR for a last minute wedding planning trip we stayed at the Motel 6 Maingate. I was little worried at first, but it ended up being great! It is definatly "no frills", but it was very clean and quite. It is also a very short walk to the park. I would definatly stay there again.  They were just remodled before we stayed there too.



Whew! Thank you! 

It's over by the Anaheim Garden Walk, yes? We may walk just to see how long it takes. About how many minutes was the walk? (if you remember! i know i don't time it when we walk)

That's what we've been reading. I'm not worried about no hair dryer, shampoo, etc. We always bring that anyways, regardless if the hotel has it. As long as it's clean, I really don't complain. We're not hotel snobs. 

I'll take pictures of the room to share!


----------



## disneyland89

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Whew! Thank you!
> 
> It's over by the Anaheim Garden Walk, yes? We may walk just to see how long it takes. About how many minutes was the walk? (if you remember! i know i don't time it when we walk)
> 
> That's what we've been reading. I'm not worried about no hair dryer, shampoo, etc. We always bring that anyways, regardless if the hotel has it. As long as it's clean, I really don't complain. We're not hotel snobs.
> 
> I'll take pictures of the room to share!



It is very close to the Garden Walk. We walked to the Cheese Cake Factory a couple times. The walk to Disneyland was meaybe 10 minutes ....like you said I've never really timed it, I just know it was a short nice walk.

I always bring my own hairdryer and stuff too so all that didnt matter to me either. I am very picky on cleanliness in hotels, especially the showers and toliets and the bathroom at Motel 6 was very clean and nice. It didnt feel dirty at all.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

disneyland89 said:


> It is very close to the Garden Walk. We walked to the Cheese Cake Factory a couple times. The walk to Disneyland was meaybe 10 minutes ....like you said I've never really timed it, I just know it was a short nice walk.
> 
> I always bring my own hairdryer and stuff too so all that didnt matter to me either. I am very picky on cleanliness in hotels, especially the showers and toliets and the bathroom at Motel 6 was very clean and nice. It didnt feel dirty at all.



That's good it's a nice, short walk. As much as we walk inside the park, we don't like walking a lot to the park.  The only other hotel we've stayed at that we've walked to and from the park is the Hojo. If we really like this hotel (I'm sure we will). We may make it our regular go-to hotel. You really can't be the price.

I had read you have to pay extra if you want a mini fridge in your room. I wonder how much extra? Not like we need one. We like keeping our waters in there and any left overs from dinner we manage to take home. We were planning on just taking an ice chest. I think I'll call and ask how much it is.

We plan on eating a Garden Walk again this time. I want to go to Cheesecake Factory, actually. We ate at California Pizza Kitchen in May. Well, we ordered food to go and ate it in the hotel.

As long as it's clean, then it will be all good. I'm the same way about cleanliness.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So we leave in exactly 30 days from today. WOO!!!

We've been throwing around different hotels, but are most likely going to stay at the Motel 6 unless A) the Hojo comes out with the Entertainment rate for our dates, or B) The Hotel Menage comes out on hotels.com for $69 or cheaper. They usually have pretty cheap rates about 2 weeks or less out. So let's see!!

I still haven't called to make any PS's. I don't know if we even will, but we should because it's the couple days before the CP and the crowds may already be there. I know Jesus wants to eat at Lilo and Stich's for breakfast. I'm thinking we'll do that Saturday the 4th. And since the park closes at 8pm the night before, it shouldn't be too hard for us to get up early and go to the PPH. I think I'll call today.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Hi Courtney,
I love the last 30 days.  It starts to feel so real!  I do tend to panic a bit about what I have forgotten or what I have scheduled wrong.  This is usually when I start calling and rearranging my priority seatings.

Speaking of which, I would make some for each day even if you don't keep them, they are in your back pocket so you can sit down and eat if you need to.  That is the hardest part about the crowded days.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Eeeek! Thats so exciting Courtney  I can't wait for you to see everything and post a bunch of pictures here because I love your TRs! Woo to 30 days !!


----------



## kaoden39

Thirty days!!  Woo hoo!!  I am so excited for you Courtney!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

QueenDoOver said:


> Hi Courtney,
> I love the last 30 days.  It starts to feel so real!  I do tend to panic a bit about what I have forgotten or what I have scheduled wrong.  This is usually when I start calling and rearranging my priority seatings.
> 
> Speaking of which, I would make some for each day even if you don't keep them, they are in your back pocket so you can sit down and eat if you need to.  That is the hardest part about the crowded days.



Hi Tracey!!

I'm starting to panic a little. No matter how many times I go, I feel and act like I've never been before. This morning I was thinking I should start packing already!  

I'm going to call to make our PS's today. Just like you, even if we don't use all of them, they're there and we don't have to worry about waiting to eat!!!



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Eeeek! Thats so exciting Courtney  I can't wait for you to see everything and post a bunch of pictures here because I love your TRs! Woo to 30 days !!



Hi-ya Jasmine!  I love your TRs tooooo! 



kaoden39 said:


> Thirty days!!  Woo hoo!!  I am so excited for you Courtney!!



Thankkk youuu!  I'm getting soo excited! It's been toooo long!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So I wanted to update you that we booked the Hotel Menage last night through hotels.com for $69/night!! I saw it last night (Ive been checking hotels.com religiously for the past couple weeks) and it was priced $119 the other day and last night it went down all the way to $69. I think thats the cheapest it ever is. Earlier this year for my birthday we got it for about $52/night. But it was actually $79/night and the third night was free. Im really excited. We really enjoyed staying there in May. Im going to email them later this week to request a mini fridge in our room again.

Im going to call today to make our PSs. We made a list, but I left it at home. From what I remember, we decided on Lilo and Stitch breakfast for Friday the 4th. Im thinking a 8:30 or 9:00? Jesus wants to eat at Naples in DTD. I think well do that Wednesday night. Were going to eat California Pizza Kitchen and bring it back to the hotel one night. And our other dinner will be at Café Orleans. Maybe Friday night? Ill let you guys know what the final dates and times are after I call today.

So it looks like Costco is NOT going to come out with the Deluxe APs with the $50 gift cards anytime soon. Were just going to buy the hard AP cards at the Disney Store (they opened a new one right across the street from my work!! WOO!!) and then take those and exchange them for real APs at the bank when we get there. Ill go do that the day before we leave. While Im at the Disney Store Ill get some gift cards with most of our spending money on it. As for our APs, my parents are paying for half of mine (Christmas present). Im paying for a little less than half of Jesus (part of his birthday present). I think Ill just pay for the parking on his (only hes getting parking on his) as a little surprise.

Does anyone have any ideas for a birthday present for that kid? This trip is his present (the hotel, part of his AP) but I want to include something else for him. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Sherry E

I am so glad that you and Jesus are getting to go to DLR again for holiday season, Courtney!  Your TR from last holiday season was SO much fun!  Just in case I am unable to corral anyone to go with me again this year, I will live through your TR.....

But, I must admit, after all the hubbub over whether or not I would get to DLR to see the Halloweentime season stuff this year (and finally getting there), I was walking around 2 weeks ago thinking, "This Halloween stuff is cool, no doubt, but it does not give me the same _feeling_ of 'magic' in every corner of the parks that the holiday season brings."  It just doesn't.  And I love Halloween.  The Halloween decorations are nice 'visuals' to have at DLR, and it is cool to see the flowers in Fall colors and what not...but to me, it feels very much like just sticking some poinsettias in a hotel lobby and calling it Christmas - in other words, sort of a superficial Halloween/holiday feeling at DLR.  YOu know what I mean?  Not total immersion.  BUT, when DLR decks itself out for Christmastime, I really _feel_ the holiday magic through and through, you know what I mean?  Every inch of the resort feels immersed in the holiday spirit, from the music to the food to the decorations to the lights, etc.  Halloweentime at DLR just does not provide that same feeling throughout the parks.

So, if given the chance - if ever I am faced with only being able to go to DLR once in a year or once every couple of years and I have to pick one time to go - it would surely be the holiday season.  I can skip Halloweentime if necessary (especially without an AP!)


----------



## Sherry E

Oooh, Courtney, I just found out that the Guy Fieri Food Network special about Holidays at DLR is on December 5, the night you get home.  It is a one-hour special version of his popular Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives, and he filmed it last year during the time I was there at DLR (even though I never saw him).  Nancy - YellowMickeyPonchos - met him while he was making a fresh candy cane.  I like that it is one hour.  Usually the one-hour shows go to WDW stuff, but this whole hour is devoted to holidays at DLR!  My favorite!  So what a perfect way to cap off your holiday DLR trip, Courtney!  You will just be getting in from a glorious DLR holiday trip and you can flip on the Food Netwoek on Saturday night and watch one hour of Guy Fieri at Disneyland making candy canes!  (By the way, he is also making gingerbread stuff, eating one of those Yule log cakes and he is riding the holiday rides too, I think I read somewhere else a while back.)  I am setting my DVR!!!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/diners-drive-ins-and-dives/guys-disney-holiday/index.html


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Yay Sherry!!

I know what you mean about Halloweentime. I was a little bummed we didn't get to go this year, but I wasn't as upset as I would have been if it was Christmas time. With Christmas time you can feel it even if you were to close your eyes. You can smell the Christmas-y at DL. When we went to Halloween time last year, I didn't feel that same magic. And I love Halloween too!

I really hope you get to go for Christmas. Hopefully Shawn and Bridgette had such a super time with you that they would want to go for Christmas. I hope you can talk them into it! That would be SUPER!

I'm excited about the Guy Fieri special! Everything on TV is always about WDW, it's going to be really nice to see something DLR with NO talk of WDW!! I'm going to set my DVR just in case I don't make it to a TV when we get home. And I'll keep an eye out for the reruns too!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So you know how I booked the Menage for $69/night? Well the day after I booked it, the price went up to $107/night! YIKES!!! Good thing I booked it, huh!?!

So I wanted to post the PS's I made the other day.

_Thursday December 3rd:_
             - Naples in DTD @ 8:15pm

_Friday December 4th:_
             - Lilo and Stitch breakfast at the PCH Grill @ 10:am
             - Cafe Orleans @ 6:30pm.

For Wednesday we're going to get California Pizza Kitchen and bring it back to the hotel for dinner. We'll probably stay at the parks from when we arrive in Anaheim at whatever time and stay until closing (9pm) and then go pick up dinner and go to the hotel and check in. Plus if you have an AP, you get 20% off your bill at CPK!!

Thursday Jesus wants to eat Naples. We really like that place. We scheduled a late dinner. The park doesn't close until 9, but we'll leave a little early to go eat dinner. The last seating for Naples is 9:30pm, but we don't know if we can wait that long to eat dinner.

Friday we scheduled at late breakfast. The park opens at 8. We'll see if we get up early, hit the parks, go to breakfast and then go back to the park. I doubt that, but I guess we'll see how early we wake up. Then we're doing Cafe Orleans for an early dinner. We normally get stuffed beyond belief at character meals, so we may either skip lunch or do something super super light. The park closes at midnight that day and Fantasmic is playing.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So now the Menage is on hotels.com for $109/night. Yikes. I'm so so so glad I saw it when I did. Phew.

I am sick. Sick sick sick. I can't go back to work until my fever is gone for a whole 24 hours with no medication. So no work today and absolutely no work tomorrow. Possibly work Wednesday if my fever is gone tomorrow early early morning. Like 6am early. Which I highly doubt. Right now it's at 101. Ew. 

So what does this mean to our DL trip? Money! I only have enough vacation/sick time for 1 day. So that means 2 days I will not get paid (if I go back to work Thursday). That paycheck is the paycheck I get the day before we leave. With that paycheck I was planning on paying the other half of my AP (my parents are paying half as a part of my Christmas present) and the rest of our spending money. What to do? I have one more paycheck before the one I'm talking about. So with that one I can spend absolutely NO extra money at all. What I can also do (if this is possible? Does anyone know?) is put what my parents gave me as a down payment for my AP and finance the rest. Is that possible? On the DL site all it says is putting $72 down, but what if I want to put more? I'll call DL tomorrow and ask.

I think my best bet would be just not to spend any extra money. I still gotta get Jesus a birthday present.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh I am so sorry to hear you are sick.  I am still getting over the last of it.  I cannot remember the last time the flu got me down so bad.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hi Michele!! Thank you so much!  I'm glad to hear you're feeling better. I was telling my parents today I don't even remember ever getting the flu. They don't remember either. Huh.


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hi Michele!! Thank you so much!  I'm glad to hear you're feeling better. I was telling my parents today I don't even remember ever getting the flu. They don't remember either. Huh.



The last time I had the flu I was a little girl, I wasn't even 8 years old.  The flu is one of those hit or miss things.


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Yay Sherry!!
> 
> I know what you mean about Halloweentime. I was a little bummed we didn't get to go this year, but I wasn't as upset as I would have been if it was Christmas time. With Christmas time you can feel it even if you were to close your eyes. You can smell the Christmas-y at DL. When we went to Halloween time last year, I didn't feel that same magic. And I love Halloween too!
> 
> I really hope you get to go for Christmas. Hopefully Shawn and Bridgette had such a super time with you that they would want to go for Christmas. I hope you can talk them into it! That would be SUPER!
> 
> I'm excited about the Guy Fieri special! Everything on TV is always about WDW, it's going to be really nice to see something DLR with NO talk of WDW!! I'm going to set my DVR just in case I don't make it to a TV when we get home. And I'll keep an eye out for the reruns too!!



Yes, it is probably an over-used word when it comes to DLR, but 'magic' is the key ingredient that seems to be abundant during the holiday season at DLR, and that Christmas-y experience can be felt, or smelled, or heard, even if you close your eyes.  You may not see the beautiful lights and decorations, but you can smell the gingerbread or smell the peppermint and the hot chocolate.  You can hear the Christmas music as it changes styles from Adventureland to Frontierland to New Orleans Square.  The holidays are just everywhere you look, every corner of the Resort, in all the restaurants and shops and hotels.  Halloweentime doesn't offer that same sort of immersive holiday feeling, even though I love it.  It is more of a superficial makeover of the parks (with the exception of the Haunted Mansion Holiday, which is very detailed), and not a very intensive one.

Courtney, when did you get sick?  I don't recall you saying that you were starting to feel sick, but then all of a sudden you posted and it sounded like it was already pretty bad, with the fever and all!  You got sick last year, but it seemed to be during your DLR holiday trip (wasn't that when Jesus set you up by the window to watch the fireworks?).  At least this way, you can knock it all out of your system and be healthy and strong for your upcoming DLR trip.  I hope you feel better soon and don't lose too much time (and money) from work.  

I seem to be hearing about several people getting whomped with some nasty cases of flu this year, but only one of the people I know was claiming their relative has the swine flu.  I said, doubtfully, "Are you _sure_ it is swine flu....or just a really bad case of the flu?"  I mean, I think a lot of extra-paranoid people forget that sometimes people do just get bad bouts of the flu and it is not "swine flu."  But I fear that if anyone like that gets any kind of flu this year, they will be running to the ER, claiming to be dying!


----------



## julianh

Hi,
I'm one of troughs lurkers, I thought that I would jump in and say that, I enjoy your posts


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> The last time I had the flu I was a little girl, I wasn't even 8 years old.  The flu is one of those hit or miss things.



How long did it take for you to start feeling better? Your fever going down and everything? My fever has been gone since last night, but about 30 minutes ago I started feeling weird again and my dang fever is back!  The flu is a terrible, terrible thing!



Sherry E said:


> Yes, it is probably an over-used word when it comes to DLR, but 'magic' is the key ingredient that seems to be abundant during the holiday season at DLR, and that Christmas-y experience can be felt, or smelled, or heard, even if you close your eyes.  You may not see the beautiful lights and decorations, but you can smell the gingerbread or smell the peppermint and the hot chocolate.  You can hear the Christmas music as it changes styles from Adventureland to Frontierland to New Orleans Square.  The holidays are just everywhere you look, every corner of the Resort, in all the restaurants and shops and hotels.  Halloweentime doesn't offer that same sort of immersive holiday feeling, even though I love it.  It is more of a superficial makeover of the parks (with the exception of the Haunted Mansion Holiday, which is very detailed), and not a very intensive one.
> 
> Courtney, when did you get sick?  I don't recall you saying that you were starting to feel sick, but then all of a sudden you posted and it sounded like it was already pretty bad, with the fever and all!  You got sick last year, but it seemed to be during your DLR holiday trip (wasn't that when Jesus set you up by the window to watch the fireworks?).  At least this way, you can knock it all out of your system and be healthy and strong for your upcoming DLR trip.  I hope you feel better soon and don't lose too much time (and money) from work.
> 
> I seem to be hearing about several people getting whomped with some nasty cases of flu this year, but only one of the people I know was claiming their relative has the swine flu.  I said, doubtfully, "Are you _sure_ it is swine flu....or just a really bad case of the flu?"  I mean, I think a lot of extra-paranoid people forget that sometimes people do just get bad bouts of the flu and it is not "swine flu."  But I fear that if anyone like that gets any kind of flu this year, they will be running to the ER, claiming to be dying!



I have the freaking swine flu!!  Well I went to the doctor yesterday and she said that in our county (so it varies where you live?) that they (county medical officials?) are telling doctors to tell all their patients who have the flu and flu symptoms that they have the swine flu. The regular flu isn't going around in our area, just the swine flu. But, she told me not to freak, because for a regular healthy person (like me!), it's just like the regular flu. So she didn't give me Tamiflu or anything because my regular healthy immune system will fight it off. But if I wasn't a regular healthy person, pregnant or elderly, then I would have to worry. And those are the people who are dying (just like from the regular flu!!).

I really think it's the media making it such a huge deal. Yeah, I feel super sick, but I doubt this feels any different than the regular flu. 

I did hear on the news that just the strain of the swine flu is going around and not the regular flu, in the whole country. But I don't know how true that is. 



julianh said:


> Hi,
> I'm one of troughs lurkers, I thought that I would jump in and say that, I enjoy your posts



Hi!!! Thank you!!!!  I feel so special your first post is in my TR!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Okay, so this is more useless budget chatter from me.

So a good change of plans for our AP buying. DizMe posted a site for the TSA (teachers, not airlines) and they have a discount for Deluxe APs. Jesus Mom works for administration for a private school and I called and asked her and she would call and order them for us. This will save us $26 each AP. Wonderful! They charge $2.50 per AP for processing, so in total we will be saving $47!!!

We need to call and order them soon. And it takes 3 days for them to come in the mail. So HECK YES for saving money!! That's dinner right there!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

OKAY! So, I'm going to call the TSA place on Monday November 30th to get 2 Deluxe APs overnighted to me to arrive on Tuesday December 1st. I'll have to pay $15 shipping, but whatever, they'll get here on time and no crazy budgeting and we'll all be happy.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

For those of you who either have Verizon wireless or internet capabilities on your cell phone and don't have Verizon, have you checked out the DLR mobile site?

With Verizon wireless and certain phones you can download the app and it tells you wait times for rides, maps of the parks, where the potties are, eateries, etc. (Of course you gotta pay!)

I have AT&T, so on my phone I went to m.disneyland.com and it gives you a site with a list of all the eateries, attractions, ATMs, potties, lockers, first aid, etc. It even gives you what the times are for the parks to open and close, parades and F! It's really hand if you don't want to carry a Times Guide around or you can't remember where an ATM is. I saved it to my favorites on my phone. Really neat idea, Disney!! 

We leave in 2 WEEKS from tomorrow!  I have a couple things to do before we go:

- Pack
- Call the hotel and reserve a mini fridge and a pool view **
- Buy a little bit of snacks
- Call to buy our APs

** Last time we stayed at the Menage, I emailed them to their email that's on their website and a worker named Tiffany emailed me back to confirm we would have a mini fridge upon check-in and a pool view. She did awesome because we had both and I didn't even have to ask when we checked in.

So when I booked the hotel this time, I emailed the email that's on their website to request the same again, and a couple days later I got no response. I found the Tiffany girl's email in my email and I emailed her. Did I get a response from her? No. I don't know what's going on, but I'm going to just call tomorrow and do it the old fashion way.

Oh and after we started going over our PS's, we realized we are planning to eat at Naples and California Pizza Kitchen and it's the same dang food. So I made birthday boy pick and he chose Naples. We decided to have room service again from the hotel, last time it was really good!


----------



## Leggyb

I just wanted to let you know that I love your trip report(s)! I like your style! Oh and thanks for all the Hotel Menage tips and pictures.. I really want to stay there now!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Leggyb said:


> I just wanted to let you know that I love your trip report(s)! I like your style! Oh and thanks for all the Hotel Menage tips and pictures.. I really want to stay there now!



Aww, thank you so much! And thank you for reading!  

We really enjoyed the Menage. I probably wouldn't pay more than $70/night for it, but we're cheap when it comes to what we pay for hotels anyways. I'll take more pictures of the room again!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Oh yeah, I called the Menage earlier this week and requested our pool view and fridge. So that's taken care of.

I was going to order our APs through the TSA, they were selling the Deluxes for $263, well they sold out and are not getting new ones until December 4th! The day after we leave. So we're just buying ours with no discount. Boo. I'm going to go to the Disney Store by my work on my way home and pick up the APs they have there. And load up a gift card. I'll do that the Monday before we leave. I'm kind of bummed because we're not getting that discount. And I wish Costco would come out with those APs with a gift card, but no, they won't.


----------



## Yakety76

You are getting so close!  Have a wonderful time.  I cannot wait to read all about it.


----------



## kaoden39

I am so looking forward to reading about your trip.  I am kind of planning a trip for June after the kids get out of school.  I am so going this summer.  I told Scotty that I am considering going to the ladies only trip if he doesn't commit to a family trip in June.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Yakety76 said:


> You are getting so close!  Have a wonderful time.  I cannot wait to read all about it.



Thank you so much! I can't wait to go! 



kaoden39 said:


> I am so looking forward to reading about your trip.  I am kind of planning a trip for June after the kids get out of school.  I am so going this summer.  I told Scotty that I am considering going to the ladies only trip if he doesn't commit to a family trip in June.



Thanks, dude. I really hope you go in June! If not, you ARE going on the ladies only trip, no ifs or buts about it!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So instead of worrying about my budget this trip, I'm just going to put my AP on the payment plan and probably just pay if off next month. For a Deluxe it's only $18/month. Sweet!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> So instead of worrying about my budget this trip, I'm just going to put my AP on the payment plan and probably just pay if off next month. For a Deluxe it's only $18/month. Sweet!



Hey that's not bad at all.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Hey that's not bad at all.



I know. And you can pay it off anytime, you're not tied to the 12 month contract. It's $72 down and no interest. Works for me. I'm almost positive they take it out monthly out of your bank account, so I don't have to worry about paying it on time. Plus that gives us more spending money for this trip.


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I know. And you can pay it off anytime, you're not tied to the 12 month contract. It's $72 down and no interest. Works for me. I'm almost positive they take it out monthly out of your bank account, so I don't have to worry about paying it on time. Plus that gives us more spending money for this trip.



Wow, that is good.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Wow, that is good.



Its something like that. Im going to call today to get the details, because I dont want to show up at the AP bank and be surprised. I need to see if they accept more than $72 as down payment. I think Ill go buy a one day park hopper and just upgrade that and that will count as my down payment.

I went and bought snacks yesterday. Monday I will go and cash in all our coins and Tuesday Ill go get Jesus AP and my hopper ticket and put our spending moolah on gift cards.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I just wanted to share that we changed our hotel from the Menage to the Hojo. We got the Entertainment rate for all 3 nights. I booked the Deluxe room. It came out to the same price, but we don't have to pay $30 parking AND we're not going to add parking onto Jesus' pass, so that saves us a total of $109!! YES!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh that is good.  I think Hojo's is better especially because of the location.  Woohoo.  It is so close.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I know! When I called Jesus to tell him, he said do it!! As much as he loved the Menage, he said he felt more at home at the Hojo. And it has a micro and fridge.

Now I need an Entertainment Card! All the stores near me sell the dang books for $35!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Now remember that I want to see lots of pictures and hear all about it.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

For you, Michele, anything! 

I take pictures like I've never been there before.  And I remember all you faithful TR readers and that pictures are FAAAR more interesting than words! 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!!  

I'm packing this weekend!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Oh yeah, so I went to the Disney Store yesterday and they had no Deluxe APs. But they had Premiums and one of the So Cal ones. AND they had WDW APs!! What the heck am I going to do with a WDW AP?!!? I thought it was so strange.

So I'm just going to go to Vons and get Jesus' AP there. I'm going to buy me a 1 day PH online through DL.com and print it out and then upgrade that to an AP and put it on the payment plan. I called DL Guest Services yesterday and the CM told me you can upgrade any PH to an AP and put it on the payment plan. They just subtract what you paid already and then divide by 12.

I just need to go cash our coins and put our spending money on gift cards. We leave in 5 days!


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo! Your trip is a-comin' up fast!  I am particularly eager to find out more details about the AP payment plan and how it works when you get there, since I have been looking into that myself.  For example, if you activate your new AP on the 2nd of December, will they deduct the monthly payment on the 2nd of each month?  Or if you activate on the 27th of the month, do they take out the $$$ on the 27th of every month?  Or do they pick their own day, like the 15th of each month?

I wish I had seen your post about needing an Entertainment Card before now.  I am sure you already have one by now, but I am pretty sure I have an extra one I could have given you.  Now there is not enough time to mail one to you even if didn't have one!  (Unless you wanted to stop by and pick it up from me on your way to DLR.)

I am so excited for you!  I don't have any set plans yet, so you know I am hanging on every detail of your TR for the recap of the magic that awaits you!  And don't get sick on this trip like last year!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hi Sherry!! I haven't seen you on here in a while! I hope you're doing good. I miss seeing your posts!

I got an Entertainment card from Steph (21yankees). She popped it in the mail yesterday, so I should get it Monday. Thank you though!

I don't know about what day they take out the money either. I'll give you all the details when I get mine. I'm going to put down the price of a 1 day PH, so my monthly payments for a Deluxe will be slightly less. I'm just hoping for no lines at the bank when we get there!


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hi Sherry!! I haven't seen you on here in a while! I hope you're doing good. I miss seeing your posts!
> 
> I got an Entertainment card from Steph (21yankees). She popped it in the mail yesterday, so I should get it Monday. Thank you though!
> 
> I don't know about what day they take out the money either. I'll give you all the details when I get mine. I'm going to put down the price of a 1 day PH, so my monthly payments for a Deluxe will be slightly less. I'm just hoping for no lines at the bank when we get there!



Hi, Courtney!  OH, I haven't forgotten you or any of my friends here!  I have been busy, stressed and also trying to get together some sort of impromptu DLR holiday trip for myself (more on that saga in my TR - ugh....).  From catching up on a few threads on th DIS, though, it seems like a lot has happened in the last couple of weeks...and some of it being very sad.  (I had absolutely NO clue about poor Dawn/Fairykin until today.  That is just awful...and shocking, quite frankly.  I can't believe she won't be with us anymore.  She was a part of the DIS family here!)

Anyway, just in case your Entertainment Card from Steph does not arrive in time, let me know.  I am sure it will, but just in case.  As long as you and Jesus don't mind swinging by my place on your way to Anaheim, I will gladly give you this extra card I have!

So since you are doing the payment plan for the AP, can't that be done as a regular renewal (like where you don't have to go to the DL Bank/AP Processing Center but can just take care of it at the ticket booths), or does it have to be treated as a whole new AP deal?  I thought that all renewal people had to do was go to the booths and pay in whatever way (or set up the playment plan) there and could bypass the hideosu lines at the Bank/Processing Center?  In any case, yes, let me know all the details of how that goes when you get back!


----------



## Sherry E

Courtney, may I make a request of you (as a friend and as a DIS mod!)) for your photo-taking endeavors?  This is just in case I don't make it to DLR myself this holiday season.  People chuckle at me for this, but I am very curious to see as many of these Christmas trees that are scattered about the Resort as possible.  There are many overlooked ones hiding in shops, and from the 2003 article I just read last month, each tree has its own theme to its given location.  So, much like with the weather vanes and the bathroom signs and the different statuettes around the resort, I think that scouting out the different trees could be interesting.  The article I saw from 2003 showed the tree in Coke Corner, which had its own unique ornaments that were colored to match the color scheme in Coke Corner, the trees (there were a few) in World Of Disney (one was Princess themed and I can't recall the others), and a couple of other places.  I am thinking that the Christmas trees in frontierland must have little Western themes to them, much like the huge tree in the GCH lobby has a sort of rustic feel.  The Adventureland Bazaar tree must be unusual.  I would love to know what they do with the Tomorrowland shop trees.  The trees in the Fantasyland shops are probably cool.  They are all over, in all the restaurants and shops and window displays, and they probably all have their own styles to them.

So can you try to remember to get a tree picture in any of the shops and restaurants you go into - just, specifically, of the out of the way trees that most of us will overlook?  Obviously, the Main Street tree and the DTD tree, everyone will see.  But I would love to see what the tree in Pooh's Corner looks like, for example, or if the tree in the Candy Palace is candy-themed!!  I know it will be a hassle if you don't happen to be going into any of these places, but just the shops or restaurants you do go into.  I have a feeling this is yet another area where the famous Disney attention to detail excels, and many of us have been missing it because we don't pay attention when we are there!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Okay! I will definitely let you know if I don't get the entertainment card in time! Thank you so much, Sherry!

I don't think we count as renewals for APs? I think it has to be within a certain time frame, no? But I do know they use your same picture from your last AP. I'm not sure if it's within the same year since your last one expired that they can still use it or what. But, I know Jesus is going to get the Deluxe AP card that they sell at Vons and I will get a PH from Vons. I'm thinking of just taking those to Guest Services or a Ticket booth, but I was wondering if they need to be scanned by the scanners at the turnstiles in order to be activated?  So we would have to go the bank inside DL?

Oh yes, I will take a picture of every Christmas tree I see!!!! How exciting!! I'm not sure if we're going to get to the GCH or DLH, but throughout DL, DCA and when we go to PPH for Lilo and Stitch, I will take pictures of allllll the trees!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Oh my gosshhhh! We leave day after tomorrow! Gasp!

On my lunch, I went and put some of our spending/food budget on a gift card. I got a cute Christmas-y one with Mickey and Minnie. Tomorrow I'm going to go cash our coins and buy an AP and PH. That's all I really need to do. And finish packing.

Last night I was having a hard time deciding what to pack for at night. I was thinking 2 layers of long sleeves and a sweatshirt. A scarf, gloves, long thermal undies (pants, really), jeans and my Ugg boots. I'll bring a heavy poofy jacket just in case. During the day it's still going to be a tad chilly, in the high 60's. I'm going to wear a long sleeve shirt and jeans. I'll bring a hoodie in case I get cold (I get cold easily, especially in DL with all the shade and being indoors in the queues and stuff).

Wooooo!


----------



## kaoden39

I am sitting and watching View From The Bay, a show from San Francisco that is actually live right now from Disneyland and they are wearing short sleeves and they said the weather is lovely.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> I am sitting and watching View From The Bay, a show from San Francisco that is actually live right now from Disneyland and they are wearing short sleeves and they said the weather is lovely.



Woo!

Wednesday is supposed to be 70, Thursday 73, Friday 71, and Saturday 69. At night it's going to be in the mid 40's.



I'm pretty much packed. Woo!


----------



## kaoden39

The weather sounds great for this week.   That's wonderful, I hope you have fun.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Thanks, Michele!! 

Where's everyone else, hmmmm?


----------



## Sherry E

I am here, Courtney!  I can't believe your trip is here (just about)!!!  Remember, when you get back on the 5th, flip on the Guy Fieri special on the Food Network!

I am still trying to figure out how to get down to DLR.  December crept up much faster than I expected!!  So your TR will get me through if I am not able to go.  I cannot fathom missing out on the DLR holiday activities and merriment, but my - as Kerri called them - "_friends_" are being flakes again.  I swear, had I known for sure that they would only be good for one trip this year (a day trip at that), I would have totally skipped Halloweentime and gone with a December trip.  But I will explain about this more in my own TR (which should be called the NO-Trip Report at this point!).

Anyway, I am so excited for you that your trip is here - it seems like it has been so long since you were last at DLR!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Oh my goodness! I've been so MIA on the DIS and I come back to you leaving for a trip TOMORROW !?!?!?!? 

EEEEEEK! I'm sooo excited for you Courtney. I do have to admit I miss hearing from you, Sherry, and Kerri! There is no way for me to describe on how much I've been sidetracked from the DIS to other forums. Michele knows because she sees my twitter ! I really can't wait to hear about your trip when you get back. I am a little sad that I'm not going to DLR for the Christmas decorations! My mom was just saying the other day that she has the urge just to leave and drive there for one night! If only! Have a ton of fun and I'm so excited for you !!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> I am here, Courtney!  I can't believe your trip is here (just about)!!!  Remember, when you get back on the 5th, flip on the Guy Fieri special on the Food Network!
> 
> I am still trying to figure out how to get down to DLR.  December crept up much faster than I expected!!  So your TR will get me through if I am not able to go.  I cannot fathom missing out on the DLR holiday activities and merriment, but my - as Kerri called them - "_friends_" are being flakes again.  I swear, had I known for sure that they would only be good for one trip this year (a day trip at that), I would have totally skipped Halloweentime and gone with a December trip.  But I will explain about this more in my own TR (which should be called the NO-Trip Report at this point!).
> 
> Anyway, I am so excited for you that your trip is here - it seems like it has been so long since you were last at DLR!



Hi Hi!!!! I have the Guy Fieri special set on the DVR in the living room! 

I really hope you get to go. Your "friends" are being flakes? Bleh! What are their excuses now?

 for you to get to DLR soon!! And I'll take a million pictures for you. And of the Christmas trees! 



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Oh my goodness! I've been so MIA on the DIS and I come back to you leaving for a trip TOMORROW !?!?!?!?
> 
> EEEEEEK! I'm sooo excited for you Courtney. I do have to admit I miss hearing from you, Sherry, and Kerri! There is no way for me to describe on how much I've been sidetracked from the DIS to other forums. Michele knows because she sees my twitter ! I really can't wait to hear about your trip when you get back. I am a little sad that I'm not going to DLR for the Christmas decorations! My mom was just saying the other day that she has the urge just to leave and drive there for one night! If only! Have a ton of fun and I'm so excited for you !!!



Jasmine! Where have you been all my life!!!

I can't believe we're leaving tomorrow! ACK! I missed hearing from you too. I hope everything is okay with you!! Busy busy girl!!

You guys should just wake up and drive down here! Wooo!!!


----------



## goofycathy

I just spent soooooo long reading all your TR's and PTR and they are awesome. You and your BF are the cutest ever....cant wait to read all about your trip when you get back!  have fun!


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hi Hi!!!! I have the Guy Fieri special set on the DVR in the living room!
> 
> I really hope you get to go. Your "friends" are being flakes? Bleh! What are their excuses now?
> 
> for you to get to DLR soon!! And I'll take a million pictures for you. And of the Christmas trees!



I can't wait for Guy's special on Saturday!  I am even re-recording the Samantha Brown Disney Holiday special that airs tomorrow on Travel Channel, and there was an amazing WDW Holiday special on HGTV the other night, so I am trying to fully immerse myself in all things Disney Holiday, but hopefully I will be able to go to DLR myself and soak in the Christmas cheer.  

Yes, the friends are being flakes.  I posted all about it (the non-update) in my TR this monring.  It is getting to the point where it is not just frustrating.  They are being rude and inconsiderate and taking things (or me) for granted, and it is really ticking me off now.  There are plenty of people in the world who would LOVE to go to DLR, and would LOVE to have a friend who is nice enough to plan everything and usually pay for most everything, and they will never have the chance to go, but my flaky friends don't seem to realize that they are lucky.

Yes, I can't wait to see the trees, as many as you can capture!!  Thank you for taking on that mission for me, Courtney!  I mean, I am curious about the most random, obscure trees.  Like what kind of tree is in the gift shop in Frontierland, or in the New Orleans Square shops?  What do the trees look like in the DCA shops (I did not pay any attention to those trees in DCA last year - at all!)?  Does the tree in Coke Corner still have the red and white ornaments to match the color scheme?  Last year, my stupid 35 mm camera died just as I was trying to get photos of Mickey's and Minnie's trees in front of their houses in ToonTown, so I totally missed those.  I am really interested to see if each tree kind of has a theme that fits its land or designated area or fits the theme of whatever shop or restaurant it is located in!!  How exciting!!!


----------



## Yakety76

Have a wonderful trip.  Cannot wait to read all about it when you return.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

goofycathy said:


> I just spent soooooo long reading all your TR's and PTR and they are awesome. You and your BF are the cutest ever....cant wait to read all about your trip when you get back!  have fun!



Aww, thank you so much!!! 

I can't wait to go!!! I'll have tons to report and tons of pictures when I come back. Stay tuned!



Sherry E said:


> I can't wait for Guy's special on Saturday!  I am even re-recording the Samantha Brown Disney Holiday special that airs tomorrow on Travel Channel, and there was an amazing WDW Holiday special on HGTV the other night, so I am trying to fully immerse myself in all things Disney Holiday, but hopefully I will be able to go to DLR myself and soak in the Christmas cheer.
> 
> Yes, the friends are being flakes.  I posted all about it (the non-update) in my TR this monring.  It is getting to the point where it is not just frustrating.  They are being rude and inconsiderate and taking things (or me) for granted, and it is really ticking me off now.  There are plenty of people in the world who would LOVE to go to DLR, and would LOVE to have a friend who is nice enough to plan everything and usually pay for most everything, and they will never have the chance to go, but my flaky friends don't seem to realize that they are lucky.
> 
> Yes, I can't wait to see the trees, as many as you can capture!!  Thank you for taking on that mission for me, Courtney!  I mean, I am curious about the most random, obscure trees.  Like what kind of tree is in the gift shop in Frontierland, or in the New Orleans Square shops?  What do the trees look like in the DCA shops (I did not pay any attention to those trees in DCA last year - at all!)?  Does the tree in Coke Corner still have the red and white ornaments to match the color scheme?  Last year, my stupid 35 mm camera died just as I was trying to get photos of Mickey's and Minnie's trees in front of their houses in ToonTown, so I totally missed those.  I am really interested to see if each tree kind of has a theme that fits its land or designated area or fits the theme of whatever shop or restaurant it is
> located in!!  How exciting!!!



Your friends are very lucky, Sherry. Us Dis Sisters (Kerri, Jasmine and me!) all love you and are very thankful and lucky to have you as a friend. I wish we all lived closer (and closer to DL!) so we could all go together all the time!! I really hope they realize what an awesome person you are. And especially to spend time with DL with you is even better. 

I watched the HGTV special and for some reason was thinking they would show DLR, but no, they didn't. It was still interesting. Through the whole resort there are like 1300 Christmas trees! That's insane! It was something like that. Totally crazy. I am ready to take all those tree pictures for you!  Oh and I had a dream the other night (nightmare?) that I went to DLR with NO CAMERA! I was freaking the heez out! It was terrifying! 



Yakety76 said:


> Have a wonderful trip.  Cannot wait to read all about it when you return.



Thank you soooooo much!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Tomorrow!  Tomorrow!  Oh boy it's tomorrow!


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo, Courtney!  You are back home now!  I can't wait to start hearing all about the trip and seeing photos!  I know you are probaby tired and resting, but never mind all that rest and let's get going on the TR!  Just kidding!  You got back just in time too, because it supposed to rain quite substantially in the next couple of days.  And I know lots of folks love Disneyland in the rain, but unless you have a waterproof protective gizmo for your camera, taking photos can be a real pain.

And did you watch the Guy Fieri DLR Holiday show?  I was commenting on it in that Guy Fieri DLR Holiday Special thread, but I thought it was really interesting and fun.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Oh my gosh I'm home!! And I rested all day and I'm still tired!!!

I'm uploading our first day of pictures on photobucket right now, I'll probably officially start the TR Tuesday or even tomorrow.

Here's a few thoughts though!

Wednesday and Thursday during the day was fantastic, the crowds were minimal and the weather was so nice.

Thursday and especially Friday night the crowds were INSANE. Friday night's 9:00pm Fantasmic was cancelled. I'm not sure if 10:30s played or not.

If you do not have a Premium AP and you use your AP 2 times for dining discounts, you will get a 20% merchandise coupon on the bottom of your receipt. We got 2 (one on my AP and one on Jesus'). They came in handy for our shopping we did Saturday!

I was so thankful we made PS's for Cafe Orleans for Friday night, they were taking NO walkups at all. We were 20 minutes earlier than our PS and we had to wait until the time of our PS (7:40pm). So many people were getting turned down.

Okay, so I will be back!


----------



## kaoden39

Welcome back!! 

I can hardly wait to read your trip report and see the pictures!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Welcome back!!
> 
> I can hardly wait to read your trip report and see the pictures!!



Thanks, Michele! It's coming soon. I'm going to start tonight and I'll post as soon as I get to 25 pictures! WOO!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I was home sick today! AGAIN! What the heez!? Thank goodness it's just a cold. I should have started this during the day, but I was sleeping. 

Okay, everyone ready?


----------



## Sherry E

I am!  I am!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Wednesday, December 2nd - DLR Day 1

So we got a late start this day. We were planning on leaving Oxnard between 9am and 10am. We didn't get on the freeway until almost 11, I think? We had an issue with a hoodie that I bought Jesus from Old Navy the night before. They were on sale for $20, so Tuesday night I went and bought myself and him one. Well, when he tried on the one I bought him Wednesday morning, the sleeve was sewn all weird and it he couldn't put his arm through the hole. SO, we decided to just go to Old Navy and return it. Well, Old Navy doesn't open until 10am, by the time we got ready to go, it was 10am. We ended up going to the Old Navy in Thousand Oaks (which is on the way to DL for us, about 20 minutes from us). So we stopped at Old Navy, exchanged the hoodie and we were on our way! Oh and we also had to stop by my house to get the receipt and go get gas. 

We got to DL at around 12:30 I believe. I need to check the pictures on my computer (I'm on my parents). I went and checked us into the Hojo and was surprised that our room was ready. We were in building 2 on the first floor. We had a patio and our room was facing the garden pool. It was very very quiet and we were really glad we chose the Hojo for this stay (more on this later!).

This is our room.






The TV and work desk.






This awesome bench thing we put our baggage on.






Microwave, fridge, super cool coffee maker.






Table and chairs.






I didn't take a picture of the bathroom, but it had 2 sinks, a potty and a shower. It was big enough that the both of us could do our hair and not bump each other. We will definitely be staying in building 2 again! Plus the beds were very super really comfy. 

This was our buddy for the trip. Christmas Stitch!






We got ready and headed to the parks. It took us about 7 minutes to walk to the Esplanade. It took us about 2 walks to DL to figure out a short cut, but before that, we walked by Pirates Cove at the Hojo.






Yay!! The turnstiles!






As soon as we got our tickets scanned, the CM who scanned our tickets kept telling us and other CMs "look at the bird!!" and there was a hawk sitting right on this fence. It was soo pretty and was just looking around. By the time I went to take a picture, he flew right over our heads. But I did catch him flying. Do you see him? He's right above the bush and kind of blends in with the scanning computer things.






Our first thing was to go to the AP processing center and upgrade my PH to an AP and exchange Jesus' AP voucher to a real AP. So off we go.






My first Christmas tree picture. Sherry E gave me a mission to take a picture of every Christmas tree I came across and I had a hard time with this. Most of the Christmas trees were in the stores, but I still took as many pictures as I could!






As we were walking by the Coke Corner, Jasmine and Aladdin were coming out of that backstage door that's right there. I tried to get a picture, but this is the best I got.






We finally made it to the bank and the line wasn't very long at all, maybe about 5 people in front of us. We get to the front of the line and the CM who we got was very nice. I went first and to put your AP on the payment plan is very very easy. My payments came out to $16/month. They ask if you have an ATM or credit card that you want to your payment automatically taken out of. And they used the same picture from my last AP (which I was very happy with). I signed a contract and I was done! Plus they had my new address in their system, which I have no idea how they got it. Jesus then got his AP and we were on our way!

Our new APs! They have celebration balloons on them!






The wait board. No lines really except for Autopia. Huh.






We made a left and headed to Adventureland.






And saw that the line for Indy was only 10 minutes so we got in line.






I didn't time our wait, but it was about 10 minutes. Once you get to the stairs, I chose the stairs on the right hand side and we just passed everyone and ended up going straight down the next set of stairs and right away the CM asked for a party of 2 and we were ready to board! The girls next to us never been on it before and they were freaking out the whole time, it was amusing.

After that we figured out we were hungry, so Hungry Bear it was. Looking back at my other TRs, we always eat there our first meal. I don't know why!






The train went by as we were waiting in line to order.






We both ordered cheese burgers, I got mine with apples and Jesus got his with fries. We got onion rings to share.






Ahh, that meal was so good. I cleaned my plate and ate all my apples! Yummy!

The Mark Twain came on by..






...CONT...


----------



## Sherry E

I love that the bird was so comfortable around people to just be hanging out by the turnstiles!  I guess it is used to all those thousands of people piling into DLR every day.

Oh no!  The Christmas tree mission was hard?  I figured most of the 'good' trees (the overlooked ones) were in shops or restaurants, but was it hard to get near them?  That si kind of what I thought - that maybe if people are crowded around the trees, it would be hard to snap photos.

As for the AP, where is the AP processing center now?  By the Plaza Pavilion?  Is that the new Bank?  And how much did you pay up front to get the monthly payment so low?  It must have been more than the $72 they require, right?  Also, on what date every month do they deduct the payment?  Do they select a day of their own or do they just choose the same date you came in to get the AP every month?

Anyway, I am tuned in, so can't wait for the rest of the fun and merriment!!!


----------



## Yakety76

Sorry that you have been sick.  

I loved the coffee maker at the HOJO.  DH had to go buy me one for Christmas after our stay there.  You two figured out the short cut after only two walks to DL?  I don't think I figured it out until our last day...and that was because DH showed me.  

Having an AP sounds like such a great deal.  Makes me want to move closer so I could go more often and have a need for an AP.  

Great start.  Cannot wait to read more.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

So after our delicious lunch, we went to the bathrooms that are right there in the downstairs eating area and headed back down the little hill and into NOS. We stopped at HMH and the standby wait was something like 13 minutes so we got in line. They had the whole queue open, so we got to see the pet cemetary.
















A squirrel? Skunk?






This was that crazy wood thing that Jasmine so beautifully took a picture of last year.











Stitch waiting in line.






I do like the HMH overlay. I like the original better, but I do enjoy the overlay. We wandered around NOS and made our way to Frontierland. As we were passing the ROA, Tiana's Showboat Jubilee was playing. The costumes, music, everything was fantastic. We should have stopped to watch it, but we didn't. I didn't even get pictures of it.

We made it to BTMRR and the line was again, 10 minutes.











With not very many people in line, I got to stop and take pictures of everything!
















I always have so much laughing and laughing on this ride. Ahh, so fun!

We walked over toward Big Thunder Ranch or whatever it is called and saw reindeer Pluto!






And Santa's reindeer, And I learned this yesterday, male reindeer shed their antlers before winter, so all of Santa's reindeer are girls! Interesting, huh? 






Reindeer are really smelly. Like smelly livestock. Blech.











This one was drinking by herself.






We walked through and came out in Fantasyland.






I just love Fantasyland!






Wheelchair and stroller parking in front of Monstro!






We didn't ride anything in Fantasyland and just went to Tomorrowland.











We went inside the store that's the exit of Star Tours (what's the name of this store?). And they have the coolest stuff in here. Like this awesome shirt (they have a pin with the same thing).






And this super cool piggy bank.






...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> I love that the bird was so comfortable around people to just be hanging out by the turnstiles!  I guess it is used to all those thousands of people piling into DLR every day.
> 
> Oh no!  The Christmas tree mission was hard?  I figured most of the 'good' trees (the overlooked ones) were in shops or restaurants, but was it hard to get near them?  That si kind of what I thought - that maybe if people are crowded around the trees, it would be hard to snap photos.
> 
> As for the AP, where is the AP processing center now?  By the Plaza Pavilion?  Is that the new Bank?  And how much did you pay up front to get the monthly payment so low?  It must have been more than the $72 they require, right?  Also, on what date every month do they deduct the payment?  Do they select a day of their own or do they just choose the same date you came in to get the AP every month?
> 
> Anyway, I am tuned in, so can't wait for the rest of the fun and merriment!!!



Another CM said that the hawk was there to regulate Mickey's family members.  

Most of the trees were in the stores and some stores didn't have trees (like the Star Tours store, well I didn't see one, and Jesus and I were on the look out). There were a lot of trees near the ornament displays in the stores. Pooh's Corner had a very cute themed tree that I took a picture of.

My payments are going to be taken out every month on the 2nd (the day I got my AP). The CM didn't tell me this, but they took out my first months payment that day. I'm sure it said it in the contract though. I put the price of a 1 day PH down, so $97. And I got the Deluxe, so it came out to $16/month. And yeah, the new bank is the Plaza Pavilion. It's set up just like the old bank was.

More is coming!



Yakety76 said:


> Sorry that you have been sick.
> 
> I loved the coffee maker at the HOJO.  DH had to go buy me one for Christmas after our stay there.  You two figured out the short cut after only two walks to DL?  I don't think I figured it out until our last day...and that was because DH showed me.
> 
> Having an AP sounds like such a great deal.  Makes me want to move closer so I could go more often and have a need for an AP.
> 
> Great start.  Cannot wait to read more.



Hiya! 

Thank you! I feel okay now, just super congested.

Yeah, I loved that coffee maker too! It was soo neat! The short cut through the pool area? That's where we went, but it didn't work when the pool was closed, the gates automatically lock themselves. But we went through the pool area and made a right into that parking lot and went that way. It was a lot quicker then going around and through the front!

I love having an AP, I have no excuses why we can't go!  You should move closer, just to be close to Disneyland, that's soo worth it!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

We then went on Buzz Lightyear and I lost, again. This ride is hard to me, I guess it's my hand eye coordination? I tried to take a picture of our scores, but I couldn't get it.











After Buzz, it was around quarter to 4, so we decided to head over to DCA.






C is for Courtney!






We went into the Greetings from California store and I found a Christmas tree!






And another one!






And one more!






They were all near the ornament displays.

I have no idea why we went to DCA just to look in the store. I think because we were looking for a birthday present for Jesus' Mom? Her birthday is the same day as his (the 5th) and he was planning on using his Fun Card to get his Mom something (aww). So the whole trip we were looking for something she would enjoy. I think that's why we went there. Because then we left! It was starting to get cold, so we wanted to change and then come back (the park closed at 9pm that day).






We walked by to our lovely hotel, the Hojo!






So our plan was to go to Garden Walk and get some dinner from California Pizza Kitchen, eat, and then head back to the parks for fireworks and closing. We also wanted to take some clothes to the dryer down the hall and freshen them up. So we change, get our clothes together and head to the laundry room. The dryer only takes quarters and all we have is 50 cents and dollar bills, (it was a dollar for 45 minutes of drying). There were no change machines in the area, so Jesus said "put it in the soda machine and then press the button to get you money back." So I do that, and the machine won't give me my dollar back. Then I put my 50 cents in just to buy a soda (they cost $1.50) and it wouldn't read my 50 cents! So it was saying it had a dollar in there and it wouldn't come out! The machine took my $1.50!!! We go back to the room and I call the front desk to tell them their machine stole my money, the front desk girl tells me to go down there and she'll refund my $1.50, sweet. I also needed to get change to use the dryer, so I'll do that while I'm over there too. Well before I decided to head over there, I wanted to unpack my clothes so they wouldn't wrinkle, and my shampoo bottle exploded in my bag! The only thing that got covered in shampoo was my DCA sweatshirt. Boo! So Jesus my hero takes it and washes it in the bath tub while I go get my $1.50 and some change. When I come back he's still trying to get the soap suds out! I suggested we just wash it, but it would have taken too long especially with our plans for dinner, and he said he could get all the suds out just fine. After a couple minutes he does and we had fun wringing the thing out so it wasn't soaking wet and after that we were ready to take my sweatshirt and our other clothes to the dryers. We go back to the laundry room and all the dryers are full! ARGH! The one with the least amount of time was 35 minutes. Ohhhh boy. It was already like 6 something and we were hungry. So we just decided to call it a night from going to the parks and just go get dinner, bring it back and watch TV.

We waited another 40 minutes and went back to put our stuff in the dryer. By the time our clothes was dry (and my sweater was clean with no shampoo spots!) it was close to 8. I called California Pizza Kitchen to place our order and we headed to Garden Walk. If you have an AP, you get a 20% discount, so this made our bill less than $40. And we ordered an appetizer, 2 entrees and a dessert. And the guy was supposed to give me $3 and some change and he just gave me $4. By the time I realized it we were walking to the car, I was so confused.

Our dinner was delicious. I had a salad and it was sooo good, I couldn't even finish it. And we had red velvet cake for dessert. Yummy. After dinner we headed to bed. And that concludes day 1!!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

I'm enjoying your pictures!  You got so many shots that I wish I had taken but didn't.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh Courtney, I love your trip report.  Of course, it comes as no surprise.  The room looks really good sized too.  I have been thinking that I want to stay at Hojo's nest time and it looks like I am right.  

Keep up the great report!!


----------



## Yakety76

Fun pictures of the christmas trees.
Where are the pictures of you and Jesus?  You two always look so cute and happy at Disney.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, Courtney!  Yay, trees!!

First of all, I must say that everything you tell us about Jesus impresses me more and more all the time.  Last year in December he was so sweet to you when you got sick at DLR and he took care of you and made sure you got to see the fireworks from the room.  And this time, he was dutifully washing your shampoo-soaked sweatshirt in the tub!!  Not many guys would be bothered with doing that.  He is a really good guy, isn't he?  A lot of guys don't realize that doing little things like that makes women love them even more, and they should do more of it!!

Next, thank you for the info on the AP renewal/activation.  And it is a good thing you told me about the fact that they deduct the first month's payment right then and there - even after you pay the required $72 or whatever (of course, you paid more because of the Hopper price) - because I would not have been expecting that if you had not said it.  I am sure it is in the contact somewhere, but it would be a good idea for the CM at the Bank to reiterate that bit of info because some folks may not realize that and it is good to know.

Thank you SO much for even attempting to get tree photos.  I really appreciate it.  I can't wait to see what else you came up with!  I am dying to see the adorable tree in Pooh's Corner!  I must say I am a bit underwhelmed by the trees in Greetings From California.  They look a bit scrawny and wimpy, don't you think?  I like the full, thick trees, even if they are short, small ones.  (In fact, I had a dream about a short but thick tree last night!  Visions of Christmas trees are dancing in my head!!!)  And since each tree is supposed to be kind of fitting with the theme of each store or restaurant, I am wondering what a skinny, frail tree has to do with the Greetings From California theme!!  I mean, it is pretty as all Christmas trees are pretty, but it looks so....Charlie Brown Christmas-esque!!!  In that HGTV special, "Behind the Magic: Disney Holiday" there was an amazing tree with cupcake ornaments that was displayed at the bakery in one of the parks.  DLR needs something like that!!!

I hope you are feeling better today, Courtney!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, and I forgot to add - I have bad hand-eye coordination too, Courtney.  I always have (I was even tested on my horrible visual motor skills as a toddler!).  That is why I am awful at sports and things like playing any kinds of instruments, air hockey & similar arcade games, and even typing to a large degree!  I cannot get my stupid score up on Buzz Lightyear.  In fact, this last trip in October, my score was even lower than on the previous trips.  I guess it must be the hand-eye problem, except for the fact that I can improve my scores on each ride on TSMM.  I thought for sure that I would be terrible on TSMM, and while I am not beating anyone and not scoring the highest numbers of the day, I can improve on whatever I did the time before.  So I would think the hand-eye issue would also be a problem on TSMM, but not as bad as it is on BLAB, that is for sure!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

deejdigsdis said:


> I'm enjoying your pictures!  You got so many shots that I wish I had taken but didn't.



Thank you so much! I'm glad I got them for you! 



kaoden39 said:


> Oh Courtney, I love your trip report.  Of course, it comes as no surprise.  The room looks really good sized too.  I have been thinking that I want to stay at Hojo's nest time and it looks like I am right.
> 
> Keep up the great report!!



Thank you, Michele! We really enjoyed the Hojos and we're glad we stayed there instead of the Menage. The staff is super nice and everything is very clean and we did feel at home. Plus you can't beat the short walk to the gates.



Yakety76 said:


> Fun pictures of the christmas trees.
> Where are the pictures of you and Jesus?  You two always look so cute and happy at Disney.



Thank you!  I know! They're coming. I realized this last 2 trips I didn't take very many pictures of us, and I have no idea why!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> Oh, Courtney!  Yay, trees!!
> 
> First of all, I must say that everything you tell us about Jesus impresses me more and more all the time.  Last year in December he was so sweet to you when you got sick at DLR and he took care of you and made sure you got to see the fireworks from the room.  And this time, he was dutifully washing your shampoo-soaked sweatshirt in the tub!!  Not many guys would be bothered with doing that.  He is a really good guy, isn't he?  A lot of guys don't realize that doing little things like that makes women love them even more, and they should do more of it!!
> 
> Next, thank you for the info on the AP renewal/activation.  And it is a good thing you told me about the fact that they deduct the first month's payment right then and there - even after you pay the required $72 or whatever (of course, you paid more because of the Hopper price) - because I would not have been expecting that if you had not said it.  I am sure it is in the contact somewhere, but it would be a good idea for the CM at the Bank to reiterate that bit of info because some folks may not realize that and it is good to know.
> 
> Thank you SO much for even attempting to get tree photos.  I really appreciate it.  I can't wait to see what else you came up with!  I am dying to see the adorable tree in Pooh's Corner!  I must say I am a bit underwhelmed by the trees in Greetings From California.  They look a bit scrawny and wimpy, don't you think?  I like the full, thick trees, even if they are short, small ones.  (In fact, I had a dream about a short but thick tree last night!  Visions of Christmas trees are dancing in my head!!!)  And since each tree is supposed to be kind of fitting with the theme of each store or restaurant, I am wondering what a skinny, frail tree has to do with the Greetings From California theme!!  I mean, it is pretty as all Christmas trees are pretty, but it looks so....Charlie Brown Christmas-esque!!!  In that HGTV special, "Behind the Magic: Disney Holiday" there was an amazing tree with cupcake ornaments that was displayed at the bakery in one of the parks.  DLR needs something like that!!!
> 
> I hope you are feeling better today, Courtney!



Aww, thank you, Sherry.  He's an impressive guy, he really surprises me sometimes! I showed him what you wrote and he smiled and started blushing. It was really cute. 

Yeah, the CM didn't explain much. I don't know if she was too lazy too or assumed I knew already. I haven't even read the contract, but I'm almost positive everything she did not explain to me was in there.

You're welcome about the tree pictures! It was fun! Jesus kept saying, "look a tree!" I think all of the themed ones were in the themed stores, but we didn't go in many of the smaller themed stored. Like we didn't go in any stores in Adventure or Frontierland. Tomorrowland stores I didn't see any trees. And yeah! I don't know what the deal was with the trees in Greetings from California. They're weird. And skinny-Charlie-Brown-looking-trees. 



Sherry E said:


> Oh, and I forgot to add - I have bad hand-eye coordination too, Courtney.  I always have (I was even tested on my horrible visual motor skills as a toddler!).  That is why I am awful at sports and things like playing any kinds of instruments, air hockey & similar arcade games, and even typing to a large degree!  I cannot get my stupid score up on Buzz Lightyear.  In fact, this last trip in October, my score was even lower than on the previous trips.  I guess it must be the hand-eye problem, except for the fact that I can improve my scores on each ride on TSMM.  I thought for sure that I would be terrible on TSMM, and while I am not beating anyone and not scoring the highest numbers of the day, I can improve on whatever I did the time before.  So I would think the hand-eye issue would also be a problem on TSMM, but not as bad as it is on BLAB, that is for sure!!!



 I think BLAB is HARD, harder than TSMM! The target holes are sooo small and I think I'm hitting them, but I'm not!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Thursday, December 3rd - DLR Day 2

So according to my pictures, we got to the park at exactly 11am. We didn't have any definite plans or PS's for this day except for Naples at 8:30pm, I think. 

Oh, and I wanted to say I loved the coffee machine at the Hojo! I made myself a cup of coffee to go. They have desposable cups and lids, so it was so easy to make a cup of coffee and drink it while we walked to the parks. I loved it!

The walk to the parks in the morning is such a breeze. Now that we didn't get parking on our APs, we are really going to make sure we get a hotel nearby (or just stay at the Hojo everytime!).

Train station.






We went through all the stores on the right hand side of Main Street when we got there. Still trying to find Jesus' Mom a birthday present. And I found a Christmas tree!






And one more.






We were hungry for breakfast and we wanted to see if Tomorrowland Terrace was still serving breakfast, so we made our way to Tomorrowland.











We made it to Tomorrowland Terrace, but they were serving lunch. We didn't feel like lunch so we left and went to see what the standby time was for Space. I really wanted french toast sticks! We got to Space and saw the wait was only 15 minutes, so we got in line.






During the ride I was yelling to Jesus "Go mimis! Go mimis!!" (mimis is like a Mexican slang type word for sleep). Meaning, when we get to where they take our picture, pretend to go to sleep. Well do you think he heard me?






Nope!

After that we still were trying to find somewhere to eat, so we wanted to take the Monorail to DTD and see if we could find anything there. If not we were going to go get something to eat at DCA.

Autopia from the Monorail ramp.






Only red and blue were running today.






Autopia again.






I love taking pictures from the Monorail station of the lagoon and the Matterhorn. It's so pretty.











Sub!
















Sub coming back in from a trip around Nemo-land.






I think we got Monorail blue. Us ready to leave the station.






Christmas Stitch wanted in on the picture too.






Jesus isn't good at getting the memos. He didn't get the silly face memo.






We walked through DTD and didn't find anything we felt like eating. So we just made a huge circle and ended up at DCA. Jesus felt like cheese sticks and I thought a chicken wrap sounded good so we made our way to the Farmer's Market place over near a Bug's Land. On the way we found Stitch in Sunshine Plaza. This was the first time we saw him at DCA and Jesus was super excited.

He was playing around with this little girl.











I like this one!






For some reason I took a picture of his backside?






Stitch needed to leave, so we continued our walk to go get some food. Christmas Stitch enjoyed the walk.






...CONT...


----------



## kaoden39

Did you ever get your french toast sticks?  Or did you settle for something else.  We have never seen Stitch in the parks so that is why you took the picture of the back of him.


----------



## Sherry E

Yay!  More tree pictures!!  At least these trees look a little...healthier...than the trees in Greetings from California.  I like some of the ornaments I see, but I am not yet detecting any themed trees that fit in with the theme of the shops, like the ones I have heard about.  Hopefully there are some of those around DLR.  Otherwise, it seems like WDW may have them beat in that area with their cupcake trees in the bakery!

Your photos are so clear - it looks like it was a really beautiful day!

Oh, and by the way - nothing wrong with taking photos of character booty every now and then!  It's there, you have a camera, why not?


----------



## tksbaskets

Very cute trip report.  I love the Santa Stitch!  He looks like he's enjoying the trip too


----------



## Yakety76

What a great picture of you two with your Santa Stitch. Love it.
How funny that Jesus kept missing the memos on the silly poses.  It makes for a fun picture and story.

The Christmas tree with all the Mickey head ornaments is adorable.  I love those ornaments.  
Waiting for more


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

My TR is falling down the page!!

It's coming! I've been swamped with Christmas shopping, wrapping, baking, everything!

I haven't forgotten about my faithful TR readers.. I swear!


----------



## tksbaskets

I should be baking and wrapping too...what am I doing?  Dreaming of my DL trip and surfing the DIS boards


----------



## kaoden39

I shall endeavor to understand.  Sniff, sniff. 

But, I seriously I so understand and I am elbows deep in stuff I have to get done.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Did you ever get your french toast sticks?  Or did you settle for something else.  We have never seen Stitch in the parks so that is why you took the picture of the back of him.



No french toast sticks! I will get them one day!

That is a good reason why! I never see that furry booty in the parks! 



Sherry E said:


> Yay!  More tree pictures!!  At least these trees look a little...healthier...than the trees in Greetings from California.  I like some of the ornaments I see, but I am not yet detecting any themed trees that fit in with the theme of the shops, like the ones I have heard about.  Hopefully there are some of those around DLR.  Otherwise, it seems like WDW may have them beat in that area with their cupcake trees in the bakery!
> 
> Your photos are so clear - it looks like it was a really beautiful day!
> 
> Oh, and by the way - nothing wrong with taking photos of character booty every now and then!  It's there, you have a camera, why not?



 Did you get any character booty pictures Saturday!?



tksbaskets said:


> Very cute trip report.  I love the Santa Stitch!  He looks like he's enjoying the trip too



Thank you!!  He was having allll kinds of fun! 



Yakety76 said:


> What a great picture of you two with your Santa Stitch. Love it.
> How funny that Jesus kept missing the memos on the silly poses.  It makes for a fun picture and story.
> 
> The Christmas tree with all the Mickey head ornaments is adorable.  I love those ornaments.
> Waiting for more



More is a'coming! 



tksbaskets said:


> I should be baking and wrapping too...what am I doing?  Dreaming of my DL trip and surfing the DIS boards



I know, I can't get away from the Dis either, it's insanity! 

When is your trip!?



kaoden39 said:


> I shall endeavor to understand.  Sniff, sniff.
> 
> But, I seriously I so understand and I am elbows deep in stuff I have to get done.



Well since I LOVE YOU ALL so much, I had more than half done in word. So I'm just going to reach my 25 image limit on this post and probably finish day 2 later this week!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

The line wasn't very long and Jesus ordered the mozzarella sticks and I got the California wrap. When the CM gave us our food, she accidently gave us an order of the chicken nuggets instead of mozzarella. Neither of us noticed until we sat down to eat. So Jesus took it back and she exchanged it for mozzarella no problem. This is when we got a coupon for 20% with our receipt for any merchandise purchase. We were excited about this.

Jesus' mozzarella sticks and fries.






My California wrap and I got it with apples.






This was the inside of it. It was sooo good!






Then this little guy (lady?) came to visit us. He was quiet and is obviously around a lot of DL guests. The lady and her DD that was sitting near us kept feeding him chicken and he was happy eating away.






After we finished our delicious lunch we wandered around DCA and went to go see how the construction was doing.

They put this lighthouse thingy up.






They were having a super secret World of Color meeting.






The water was completely filled up.






Mickey's Fun Wheel.






We wanted some ice cream from Catch a Flave, so we walked past Ariel's Grotto and came across DCA's giant Christmas tree!! Since the normal place they put it is covered by construction walls, they moved it over here. Santa is also here for a meet and greet.






Catch a Flave was closed and there was a CM behind the counter and when she saw us approach the counter, she looked right at me and moved in between the windows so we couldn't see her. It was really weird and they should just put a sign up that says closed instead of having the CMs hide from the guests! I really wanted bubble gum flavored ice cream. Oh well. We just walked down the boardwalk to go see what the stand by time was for Screamin'. It was only 10 minutes! Okay!






Us waiting (well not really waiting) in line.






I tried to take a picture of our picture, but the glare was all crazy and there was a kid in front of me trying to take a picture of his picture and he wouldn't move. Jesus was making a "serious, I'm so not having any fun" face and I was making the opposite "Oh my gosh this is the best ride of my life and I'm soo scared!" I don't know what that crazy girl sitting in front of me is doing.






After that we walked past TSMM and the line was like 45 minutes or something? We passed it and walked to the scary Fun Wheel of death. Jesus really wanted to ride the swinging gondolas, but I was to scared so we opted for the stationary ones. Nice and still and safe!






I don't like how I did my eyebrows this day, they're too dark.






Christmas Stitch.






Do you see her? I spotted Belle over at Ariel's Grotto!






Stitch was having fun. I was still freaking out, the stationary ones still swing slightly, it was too much for me.






Jesus was having fun too.






We switched sides (don't ask why, it was scary and probably against the rules!!) and Jesus was taking video on his phone.






This is me very scared.






After that scaryness, we went to the Maliboomer and the wait was like 1 minute. I like the off your seat feeling of this. We then walked down the other side of Paradise Pier and stopped to get frozen (magic!!) apple! It was super thick and delicious!






Silly Symphony Swing walls.






Our beloved Corn Dog Castle!! Boo, behind refurb walls.






Walls everywhere!!






I like these Little Mermaid walls in the San Francisco street area. I think they're new?






...CONT...


----------



## Eeee-va

Love the super-secret meeting, and great catch with Belle!  I never thought to try to look down there while on the Fun Wheel--I'll try that next time.  

Love the cat picture too!  Darling!

Thanks for the report!  Hope you can get some French Toast sticks soon!  (Grocery stores and perhaps some fast food places have them...I know it's not the same, but maybe if you watch some Disneyland videos on YouTube while eating them it would be a bit closer?   )


----------



## tksbaskets

I could use some french toast sticks this morning   We leave for DL on Saturday!!!!


----------



## BillyFan

Hellooooooooooooooooooo Courtney!   I love all of your pictures!!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Courtney! I love your TR so far! I'm loving that you took a bunch of pictures of trees, its making me so happy to see them  

I agree with you on the swinging gondolas! I always get kind of queasy on those and don't really enjoy the ride. 

OH & frozen apple?!?!? i need to try this! that is definitely next on my list! or is it just seasonal? 

& i want to try that wrap as well! 


I love that you brought a holiday stitch around everywhere  i always want to bring a mike around with me but i end up carrying around so much that i don't want to lug around something else !


----------



## Sherry E

I, sadly, did not get any character booty shots on Saturday, but I thought of it when we were sitting at Goofy's and the various characters were turning their backs to us to greet another table!  

That frozen apple thing looks delicious!

Love the candid Belle shot (we saw Cinderella in the same spot the other day while watching the people on California Screamin' take off) and the "secret World of Color meeting."


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Eeee-va said:


> Love the super-secret meeting, and great catch with Belle!  I never thought to try to look down there while on the Fun Wheel--I'll try that next time.
> 
> Love the cat picture too!  Darling!
> 
> Thanks for the report!  Hope you can get some French Toast sticks soon!  (Grocery stores and perhaps some fast food places have them...I know it's not the same, but maybe if you watch some Disneyland videos on YouTube while eating them it would be a bit closer?   )



We also saw Aurora down there too. It was neat! 

I know, I want to go buy some at the store AND watch the Disneyland YT videos, I'll feel like I'm there!  



tksbaskets said:


> I could use some french toast sticks this morning   We leave for DL on Saturday!!!!



Have a wonderful time!!! 



BillyFan said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooo Courtney!   I love all of your pictures!!!



Hi Tina!!!!!! Thank you! 



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Courtney! I love your TR so far! I'm loving that you took a bunch of pictures of trees, its making me so happy to see them
> 
> I agree with you on the swinging gondolas! I always get kind of queasy on those and don't really enjoy the ride.
> 
> OH & frozen apple?!?!? i need to try this! that is definitely next on my list! or is it just seasonal?
> 
> & i want to try that wrap as well!
> 
> 
> I love that you brought a holiday stitch around everywhere  i always want to bring a mike around with me but i end up carrying around so much that i don't want to lug around something else !



Jasmine, I miss you!

It's always there, we got it in May too. They have it at an ODV cart in Fantasyland over by Casey Jr., like when you're walking to Frontierland and in DCA it's right across from the Orange Stinger (or what's left?). I'm sure they have it at other places, but that's where we've gotten it. It's so good. It tastes like frozen apple sauce. 

I got tired of carrying around Stitch too, I would put him between the strap of my bag. Between that and my camera (and Jesus' hand!) it was getting too much. He would go inside my bag too and he would like that! 



Sherry E said:


> I, sadly, did not get any character booty shots on Saturday, but I thought of it when we were sitting at Goofy's and the various characters were turning their backs to us to greet another table!
> 
> That frozen apple thing looks delicious!
> 
> Love the candid Belle shot (we saw Cinderella in the same spot the other day while watching the people on California Screamin' take off) and the "secret World of Color meeting."



Hi Sherry!!!!! I hear you saw Belle in her BLUE dress at Goofy's! I want to see her in her blue dress, much more casual! Can't wait until you start your TR!


----------



## Sherry E

Yep, the Belle that appears at Goofy's is always the one in her blue outfit.  I guess they save the Princess dress for Ariel's Grotto!  But in the past, I have seen both versions of Aladdin at Goofy's, the street rat and the Prince.

This past Goofy's trip was the first time I have ever seen Mulan there, though I hear she shows up from time to time.  There seems to be a slight difference in who is there when the restaurant first opens and like 90 minutes later, and then even later in the morning than that.  I actually think I saw another Princess sail past us as well, in addition to Belle and Mulan, but whoever it was that I saw was working the other side of the restaurant with Pluto and one of the chipmunks, while we had Goofy, Belle, Mulan and the other chipmunk on our side (and Max at the front entrance).


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I didn't forget about my TR, I swear!!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I didn't forget about my TR, I swear!!!!!



Yay!!!


----------



## Sherry E

It's about time, missy!  You have been absent from the TR side of town for so long that I don't even know if you are aware that Molly posted something to you in my TR ages and ages ago (about the Jonas Brothers)!  I don't think you ever even saw it!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, and by the way - I have been seeing pictures posted on Facebook by Jasmine's New York friends, and it looks as though she had/is having a fantastic time.  I can't tell exactly what they have been doing, but I can tell that it is in New York!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Yay!!!







Sherry E said:


> It's about time, missy!  You have been absent from the TR side of town for so long that I don't even know if you are aware that Molly posted something to you in my TR ages and ages ago (about the Jonas Brothers)!  I don't think you ever even saw it!



I don't think I did either. Poor Molly. She probably thinks I'm ignoring her. I'm not Molly! 



Sherry E said:


> Oh, and by the way - I have been seeing pictures posted on Facebook by Jasmine's New York friends, and it looks as though she had/is having a fantastic time.  I can't tell exactly what they have been doing, but I can tell that it is in New York!!



I was watching her vids on youtube and she looked like she had the time of her life!!! Lucky girl!!!!!! 

Oh yeah, an update is coming this week. I swear.


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I don't think I did either. Poor Molly. She probably thinks I'm ignoring her. I'm not Molly!
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching her vids on youtube and she looked like she had the time of her life!!! Lucky girl!!!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, an update is coming this week. I swear.



Oh good, I hope so.  I am planning a June trip now and this one will happen and I will except nothing less.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...






We then went to the Brother Bear area... Grizzly something?






I like the rope bridges!






This guy!






I thought this sign was cute!






We had fun in the log tunnel things.











Stitch was having fun too.






We had this whole area to ourselves.






Stitch and I shared the rest of the magic apple.






Empty empty empty!!






Lol.











After that we went to go check out the standby time for Soarin'. But Jesus needed to make a potty stop first. We stopped at the restrooms right across from Soarin'. So I took some pictures while I waited for Jesus.
















We went into that store right there and looked inside. Jesus loves airplanes and boy things like that and that store has a lot of plane toys. On the way out we found Lightning McQueen.






The standby line was pretty much nonexistant, so we hoped in line. We waited maybe 10 minutes? But the CMs messed up and there was no room for us when we boarded. Soooo, we had to go back outside the ride area (what's it called?) and wait again. We didn't mind because we sat in the front!! After that ride, we walked to Hollywood Backlot.

I love this store and we went inside.






I want all of these in my house. Now.






On our way out, we saw these cowboys and cowgirls.











And one of my favorite princesses (warrior!). Mulan! She was so pretty.






This little girl kept calling her Kai Lan.






TOT time!!!






It was starting to get really cold, so we made our way back to the hotel to change and rest up!

...CONT...


----------



## tksbaskets

Great installment....waiting for more


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

We showered and rested for a couple hours. We left DCA at around 4:30 and got back to DL at 7:30. We had dinner PS's at Naples I think at 8:00pm. We hung at DL for like 30 minutes and then went to dinner. We didn't ride any rides (that I remember), but I did take these pics! Oh and we watched the snowfall. I cried. It was like my 8th time seeing it, but boy did I ball. Mickey and Minnie hung out in the snowfall on Main Street, which was the first that I've seen them do that and I thought it was so awesome.






Look at all the people!!!
















Dinner was SO fantastic! We ate like royalty. I love Naples. We're going eat there every single time from now on. 

And a secret for my favorite people (yes you ). If you go to the Patina Group website (google it!) and you register for their birthday club, you get a free $30 coupon for any Patina Group restaurant (which in DTD includes Naples, Tortilla Jo's, and Catal). The only catch? You need to spend a minimum $30. So if you spend $30, you can use your coupon and get your dinner free. You do have to pay for alcohol and tip. And I believe you have one month from when your coupon is issued to use it. I'm not positive. And be prepared to show your ID. GO SIGN UP! 

SO! We ordered an appetizer, salad to share, pizza and the waitress brought Jesus a dessert for his birthday. And each a glass of wine. We spent about $35 including the tip. It was AWESOME! 

So next? Lilo and Stitch breakfast, an AWESOME purchase (BEST thing I EVER bought at DLR) and a SUPER crowded night!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Oh good, I hope so.  I am planning a June trip now and this one will happen and I will except nothing less.



I heart you Michele. YAY FOR JUNE!  



tksbaskets said:


> Great installment....waiting for more



Thank you!!


----------



## kaoden39

I like that shop too.  What is my reason?  Would I still be a tomboy at my age?  Or am I a tom-man?


----------



## kaoden39

Too bad none of us have a birthday around that time.


----------



## Sherry E

I had almost forgotten who you were, Courtney!  You've been such a stranger on the DIS (except in the Girls' Trip thread) lately!

I love how you and Jesus are both wearing different kinds of skull and crossbones shirts - too cute!!

Seeing that Main Street garland and giant Christmas tree makes me want to see holiday DLR again!  I want November to hurry and get here so the next holiday season can start!

I love those things in Off the Page - and I really, really, really want the Christmas frame thingy with the gingerbread man and the IASWH clock, etc.

I did not know about the $30 certificate from the Patina Group, but I will share with you that I was THISCLOSE to getting a job at The Patina Group 2 years ago (which would have meant all kinds of fun discounts!!).  They are located in Downtown L.A. (their administrative headquarters).  I had lost my 14-year job in 2007, and then my long-term temp assignment ended in 2/08.  Patina Group advertised for an Admin. Asst. position and I applied.  And they were hot to get someone in there RIGHT AWAY.  They needed to fill the position immediately, so I think they were literally going to hire the first person who showed up unless they were a total idiot.  They called me back almost immediately after receiving my resume and application online.  They scheduled an appointment/interview for me.  Even though I would have had to take the bus, I felt like it was a good position with good benefits and lots of room for growth - plus, a fun-type of company to work for.  I was almost positive they would have hired me right away because they needed someone in there so fast and didn't have time to do much 'screening,' BUT unfortunately, someone else had an interview before mine and they hired that person immediately and told me that they couldn't wait any longer!  So I missed out on what I think would have been a sure thing!

Anyway, I never understand why some people so intensely dislike Naples.  I always enjoy it there.  Yes, one time my pizza was a bit underbaked and the next time it was a bit overbaked, but it is always flavorful and the service has always been good, and I love the outdoor seating!  I like Naples a lot!  I am glad I am not the only one!!

Did you read the thing Molly posted to you about the Jonas Brothers in my TR?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> I like that shop too.  What is my reason?  Would I still be a tomboy at my age?  Or am I a tom-man?





Tom-man makes me think of a drag queen or something.

You're still a tomboy!



kaoden39 said:


> Too bad none of us have a birthday around that time.



I know, tell me about it! 



Sherry E said:


> I had almost forgotten who you were, Courtney!  You've been such a stranger on the DIS (except in the Girls' Trip thread) lately!
> 
> I love how you and Jesus are both wearing different kinds of skull and crossbones shirts - too cute!!
> 
> Seeing that Main Street garland and giant Christmas tree makes me want to see holiday DLR again!  I want November to hurry and get here so the next holiday season can start!
> 
> I love those things in Off the Page - and I really, really, really want the Christmas frame thingy with the gingerbread man and the IASWH clock, etc.
> 
> I did not know about the $30 certificate from the Patina Group, but I will share with you that I was THISCLOSE to getting a job at The Patina Group 2 years ago (which would have meant all kinds of fun discounts!!).  They are located in Downtown L.A. (their administrative headquarters).  I had lost my 14-year job in 2007, and then my long-term temp assignment ended in 2/08.  Patina Group advertised for an Admin. Asst. position and I applied.  And they were hot to get someone in there RIGHT AWAY.  They needed to fill the position immediately, so I think they were literally going to hire the first person who showed up unless they were a total idiot.  They called me back almost immediately after receiving my resume and application online.  They scheduled an appointment/interview for me.  Even though I would have had to take the bus, I felt like it was a good position with good benefits and lots of room for growth - plus, a fun-type of company to work for.  I was almost positive they would have hired me right away because they needed someone in there so fast and didn't have time to do much 'screening,' BUT unfortunately, someone else had an interview before mine and they hired that person immediately and told me that they couldn't wait any longer!  So I missed out on what I think would have been a sure thing!
> 
> Anyway, I never understand why some people so intensely dislike Naples.  I always enjoy it there.  Yes, one time my pizza was a bit underbaked and the next time it was a bit overbaked, but it is always flavorful and the service has always been good, and I love the outdoor seating!  I like Naples a lot!  I am glad I am not the only one!!
> 
> Did you read the thing Molly posted to you about the Jonas Brothers in my TR?




 SHERRY! Have you missed me? I've been popping in and out of other threads. Mostly the girls thread because we're leaving later this month!  I need to finish this TR before I leave for that trip.

AND I booked my birthday trip today at the Hojo. So far we have May 5th through the 8th. The entertainment rate was out, so I booked it just in case. Even if our dates change or whatever happens!

Oh we planned our shirts like that!  Mine's a POTC shirt and Jesus' is some shirt from Old Navy! We're snazzy like that! 

That's a bummer about working at the Patina group. That sounds like it would be a cool job and I'm sure you'd get good discounts.

Have you talked to Jasmine? Or Kerri? We need another email thingy soon. I miss my girls. 

Oh and I will be finishing this TR this week. Uh huh!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Tom-man makes me think of a drag queen or something.
> 
> You're still a tomboy!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, tell me about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHERRY! Have you missed me? I've been popping in and out of other threads. Mostly the girls thread because we're leaving later this month!  I need to finish this TR before I leave for that trip.
> 
> AND I booked my birthday trip today at the Hojo. So far we have May 5th through the 8th. The entertainment rate was out, so I booked it just in case. Even if our dates change or whatever happens!
> 
> Oh we planned our shirts like that!  Mine's a POTC shirt and Jesus' is some shirt from Old Navy! We're snazzy like that!
> 
> That's a bummer about working at the Patina group. That sounds like it would be a cool job and I'm sure you'd get good discounts.
> 
> Have you talked to Jasmine? Or Kerri? We need another email thingy soon. I miss my girls.
> 
> Oh and I will be finishing this TR this week. Uh huh!



Tomboy it is, because well I am not a drag queen.  

Oooh a birthday trip cool., too bad you aren't going in June while we are there. 

I follow Jasmine on twitter, she does these great make up video chats and videos on youtube.  And Kerri and I just live across town from each other, our kids are in middle school with each other.  I keep telling her we need to having a mini dismeet.


----------



## Belle Ella

Great to see you back on this side of things. I wants to see more!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Tomboy it is, because well I am not a drag queen.
> 
> Oooh a birthday trip cool., too bad you aren't going in June while we are there.
> 
> I follow Jasmine on twitter, she does these great make up video chats and videos on youtube.  And Kerri and I just live across town from each other, our kids are in middle school with each other.  I keep telling her we need to having a mini dismeet.





I've been reading her twitter too. And checking our her youtube vids. She's so talented. You and Kerri should get together! That would be fun! 

I need to go look at your PTR... NOW!




Belle Ella said:


> Great to see you back on this side of things. I wants to see more!



Thank YOU! More is coming. Annnd I need to go look at your TR too! Now!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Friday, December 4th - DLR Day 3

We woke up early for breakfast. Well it was at 10. We got to the PPH right at 10 and checked in. They gave Jesus a birthday button (have you noticed he didn't get one earlier? He didn't want one!) and seated us. Oh and we took a picture with Minnie. I feel bad with the PP people, because then they try to sell you the picture and it's already printed and everything. And no we didn't buy this one. We have like 6 pictures from allll our character breakfasts. No mas.

As soon as we were seated, we went and filled our plates. I just LOVE the food at this place. On my plate I got teriyaki salmon and grilled onions, sasuage, has browns, steamed rice, cucumber salad, fruit with cottage cheese and some bananas foster french toast. I think I went back for one more plate and then another plate of fruit and cottage cheese. We ate so so much.






The first character to come visit us was Stitch! Jesus was starstruck, like always.






And then Stitch came to me and decided to smother me and mess up my hair! And I was having a good hair day.






Christmas Stitch was hungry!






There was a big family seated next to us, so Lilo and Stitch spent a lot of time with them. We didn't mind because it was fun to watch!











Awwww!!
















It looks like he's dancing here.






Then Pluto came towards our area.






And then Lilo. She was so sweet. And she loved our Christmas Stitch.






Happy Birthday, Jesus!! He was so embarrassed. This is like the 5th year we've done this. Get used to it!






His birthday brownie. It was good!











Stitch came back to us.






Him and Jesus are old buddies.






I have no idea what's going on here.






BFFs!!! This picture is my wallpaper on my laptop.











Furry butt!






Daisy. It looks like she's doing the I'm a Little Teapot dance.






And then EVERYONE came to our table. It was insanity.






Stitch was acting all crazy while Jesus was on the phone with his Mom.






Her nose looks like a potato!






...CONT...


----------



## kaoden39

I have never seen Daisy except in the parades.  Lucky.  And I swear this trip I am going to see Stitch if I have to hunt him down.  I had thought about doing the Lilo and Stitch breakfast but I have heard that they have changed it or are changing it before we go to a Surf Mickey theme.  Here I am a date late and a dollar short.

I love the pictures you took.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aww, looks like fun!  I wish I had added the Lilo & Stitch Aloha Breakfast to our trip in September, now that it's no more and it's Mickeys Surfs up or something like that (although I heard it's still the same characters + Mickey Mouse). I may just have to think about it for my next trip.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

She POSED for me! Omg, I loved it!!






Then Daisy decided to join the partay!






She loved Christmas Stitch too.






Lilo AND Daisy together! Ohhhhhh!!!






They're my friends.






Furry butt part duex!!






CHRISTMAS TREE ALERT FOR SHERRY!!!!!!!!











Well we had a wonderful time at breakfast. We took our time, wasn't rushed by any of the CMs, our drinks were refilled a ton of times and the character interaction was perfect. We left very full and very happy!!

We had driven to the PPH for breakfast, so we drove back to the Hojo and dropped the car off and walked to the parks. We decided to go to DCA to find the GREATEST THING EVER (you'll see!) and we came across this!






We went straight into Greetings from California and I found the BEST HAT EVER MADE. I wanted to cry. Okay, let's tell the story. These hats are sold and are very popular at DL Tokyo. I was following one similar on ebay for a couple weeks before this trip. It was going for more than $30. I wanted it sooo bad. So fast foward to our trip and on day 2, before we went to dinner at Naples, we were looking in WOD and I found this hat. It wasn't with the other hats, it was on a shelf next to the matching jacket. It was in a wooden box on the shelf and I pulled it out because I thought it was a scarf and the material is soooo soft. (Btw, the jacket is adorable, but it was like $85). Oohhh! That's like the hat I wanted! Well, for some reason I didn't buy it that night. I was waiting for another 20% off coupon from CS places and was thinking we would get another the next day. So we left it there and went off to dinner. While I was at dinner I saw a girl with the exact hat and I told Jesus "tomorrow after breakfast, I'm getting that hat. Coupon or not." So here I am with my hat. With my super Deluxe 10% off discount, it was less than $20.






I had about 15 (no kidding) people come up to me to ask where I bought it at. Even CMs were asking me. I just love this thing and I want to wear it every single day of my LIFE!!!!

Okay okay, enough of that. We walked down the Hollywood Backlot area and ran into princess Jasmine!






And Snow White!!! Hi Snow!






TOT time!






We rode TOT and the wait was less than 10 minutes. So fun!











I don't think I ever noticed this water tower before?






We rode Monsters.....






And the wait looked like this.






Does this ride ever have a long line?






Yummys!






After that funness we went to the Animation Building and walked around. Oh and thanks to Molly, I did smell the ginger scent in the sushi restaurant scene in Monsters! It was great!






I never noticed these awesome Alice cards in the lights.






Oooooooo!!






Beauty and the Beast!






I like the LA looking tinsel they put up.






...CONT...


----------



## kaoden39

I will never understand why Monsters Inc is not any busier than it is.  I love that ride.  Especially Roz.  When we went lat time she was talking smack to Kody about her hat.  And speaking of hats....I love yours.  It looks absolutely adorable and I bet the jacket was cute, but $85 no I don't think so.


----------



## Belle Ella

I hope you've been getting good use out of that hat! I absolutely adore it.

And I have to say, I've still never been on Monsters. I don't even really know what it is, which is why I haven't probably ...


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I hope you've been getting good use out of that hat! I absolutely adore it.
> 
> And I have to say, I've still never been on Monsters. I don't even really know what it is, which is why I haven't probably ...



Oh my gosh put it on your to do list.  It kind of reminds me of Roger Rabbit but I like it much more.


----------



## merrrydeath

That's a GREAT hat. Geez Louise.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

Tourist Minnie was hanging out in Sunshine Plaza. And that girl is looking at us funny.






We passed through Bugs Land.






She's watching you.






Candy corn!!






There was a humming bird. What a nice place to live.






Giant Santa eraser thingy.






Woody! Woody eats Cowboy Crunchies.






I think these seats are soooo funny. I just crack up at them, they look hilarious.






I was trying to be artsy.






Big scary building!!!






We rode Hemlich's Chew Chew Train. Giant eaten apple!






Stitch enjoyed this ride.






And he wanted to eat watermelon.






Casey Junior coming down the track, coming down the track, with a smokey stack! TOOT TOOT!!











Cupcake again.






Casey Junior cookie box is following us.






Me being artsy again.






We made a potty break and while I waited for Jesus I took pictures of the funny bathroom signs.











Her grass thingy looks like a spider web.






After Bugs Land we walked back to where the magic show thing where it's name I can't remember is and sat down. We just missed the show, but watched Mickey and Cindy signing autographs.











Can I borrow your dress please?






We went back and rode TOT again. This time I got our picture. Well I got a picture of our picture.






...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

We had enough of DCA and went to DL.

Oh and they took away the we're going to be too crowded and you can't come back in sign. I don't know, I guess they were predicting high crowds and they didn't show up! 






And went through the Emporium. I always see those cool pictures of all the stuff animals and I tried to copy it.






We came out at the Coke Corner and ran into... Alice! Yay for musical chairs!






Oh and the Mad Hatter!











Pretty Alice.






The manly Queen of Hearts was also playing musical chairs.











We waited in line and got a jalepeno cheese pretzel and a cherry Coke and ate it while we walked back to the Hojo for a rest. On our way out the super awesome Dapper Dans were singing Christmas carols.











We made it back to the hotel safely and took a nap and changed into warmer clothes. We got back to the hotel around 3:45. 

Later... Christmas Fantasy Parade, dinner at Cafe Orleans and a super SUPER crowded night!!!!!!

...CONT...


----------



## kaoden39

Oh I hope I get to see musical chairs.  I love the Mad Hatter, I hope they don't change him after the new movie.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> I will never understand why Monsters Inc is not any busier than it is.  I love that ride.  Especially Roz.  When we went lat time she was talking smack to Kody about her hat.  And speaking of hats....I love yours.  It looks absolutely adorable and I bet the jacket was cute, but $85 no I don't think so.



I know! It's really a great dark ride. I really like it. LOL, that's hilarious about Roz and Kody! I wonder, is there a CM with a camera or what? How the heck can they see us! 

Yeah, the jacket was really expensive. The lining was super nice too.



Belle Ella said:


> I hope you've been getting good use out of that hat! I absolutely adore it.
> 
> And I have to say, I've still never been on Monsters. I don't even really know what it is, which is why I haven't probably ...



Thanks! I can't wait to wear it again. I think about wearing it out, but I remember people will look at me funny. 



kaoden39 said:


> Oh my gosh put it on your to do list.  It kind of reminds me of Roger Rabbit but I like it much more.



Yes! You MUST. It's really a cooool ride!



merrrydeath said:


> That's a GREAT hat. Geez Louise.



I'm hoping they come out with more with different fabric patterns. The CM who checked me out told me they're (the merch big wigs?) trying to bring over more of the merch that's popular in Japan to see if it sells over here. Heck, I'll buy it all!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Aw come one who cares what they think about you and your hat?  I say wear it.  I would honestly.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great posts!  What a nice surprise on a very cold day here in Michigan.  I love the pics from the breakfast at PPH.  Many good ones   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Aw come one who cares what they think about you and your hat?  I say wear it.  I would honestly.



I really wanted to when it was all cold recently. I wear it around the house a couple time. I need to be rockin' it again. 



tksbaskets said:


> Great posts!  What a nice surprise on a very cold day here in Michigan.  I love the pics from the breakfast at PPH.  Many good ones   Thanks for sharing.



Awww!  I hope you warm up soon.  Looking at my plate from breakfast makes me hungry!


----------



## Belle Ella

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to wear it again. I think about wearing it out, but I remember people will look at me funny.



I'm with Michele on this - wear it! Who cares what anyone else thinks, right? You love it and that's what matters. Just don't wait too long or it will get all hot.



prettyprincessbelle said:


> Yes! You MUST. It's really a cooool ride!



I am adding it to my mental list of things to do this very moment. Now hopefully it's one of those that I actually remember to do. I usually get around to half of them ....


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I'm with Michele on this - wear it! Who cares what anyone else thinks, right? You love it and that's what matters. Just don't wait too long or it will get all hot.
> 
> 
> 
> I am adding it to my mental list of things to do this very moment. Now hopefully it's one of those that I actually remember to do. I usually get around to half of them ....



I will  post about the ride on my trip report before you go so maybe that will help you remember.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I will  post about the ride on my trip report before you go so maybe that will help you remember.



The more reminders, the better. I should start a chart on my wall of things I can't forget to do.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> The more reminders, the better. I should start a chart on my wall of things I can't forget to do.



Good idea.  I have a notebook with notes I am making.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Belle Ella said:


> I'm with Michele on this - wear it! Who cares what anyone else thinks, right? You love it and that's what matters. Just don't wait too long or it will get all hot.
> 
> 
> 
> I am adding it to my mental list of things to do this very moment. Now hopefully it's one of those that I actually remember to do. I usually get around to half of them ....



And you know what, the day I bought it when we were at DCA, I got all hot and sweaty with that thing on. It's warm!

I'm going to wear it tomorrow. Watch.



kaoden39 said:


> I will  post about the ride on my trip report before you go so maybe that will help you remember.





Belle Ella said:


> The more reminders, the better. I should start a chart on my wall of things I can't forget to do.



Do it. Actually that's a really good idea.



kaoden39 said:


> Good idea.  I have a notebook with notes I am making.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Courtney you always have some of the cutest pictures!!!!

We've only lucked out one time for Monsters Inc with low lines....usually when we've gone it's quite a wait!!  I did find out that my son Tyler (23) has never rode it & didn't even know there was one!!  It does kinda sit back & away from the normal walking paths...which might explain the shorter lines???

We really loved the Lilo & Stitch meal...sorry to see it go....but also understand that having Mickey at one of the character meals was lacking......we're going to check it out this summer.   The thing we loved the most at this meal was all the interaction with Lilo & Stitch.....they came back to our table about every 15 mins.....it was great!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

DizNee Luver said:


> Courtney you always have some of the cutest pictures!!!!
> 
> We've only lucked out one time for Monsters Inc with low lines....usually when we've gone it's quite a wait!!  I did find out that my son Tyler (23) has never rode it & didn't even know there was one!!  It does kinda sit back & away from the normal walking paths...which might explain the shorter lines???
> 
> We really loved the Lilo & Stitch meal...sorry to see it go....but also understand that having Mickey at one of the character meals was lacking......we're going to check it out this summer.   The thing we loved the most at this meal was all the interaction with Lilo & Stitch.....they came back to our table about every 15 mins.....it was great!!!



Aww, thank you Laurie! 

Aw! I hope Tyler gets to ride it soon! Hey, he's my age!

Yeah, it is in the back and unless you walk by there, I guess you wouldn't know it's there!

I'm sorry to see it go too. I want to check out the new breakfast with Mickey too. Especially because he's pretty much the boss, he needs his own character meal!


----------



## Sherry E

I saw the Christmas tree alert, Courtney!!  Thank you again for taking the pics for me!  I recognize the pretty tree in the PPH lobby, but where was the one right before it taken?  Was that little one the tree at Lilo and Stitch?

The hat is adorable.  It would look all kinds of stupid on my head, but it looks adorable on you, and it would look cute on Jazz or Meredith as well, I think!!

I used to never encounter a line for Mike and Sulley at all, but we ran into one last October, for the first time!  Usually, we sail right on into the building and onto the ride, but not in October.  The only explanation I can think of for the lack of a line is that it is in a sort of out-of-the-way location, off the main paths, and perhaps people don't know it's there?  Otherwise, what could it be?  All of the dark rides in DL are really popular, and certainly "Monsters, Inc." is not an unpopular movie, so it seems like people would love the ride.  I think the Little Mermaid ride is going to be HUGELY popular - not just because people loooove them some Little Mermaid (I loooove me some Sebastian and Flounder!!) and the ride is long overdue, but also because it will be more visible to people entering DCA.  I think the Monsters ride suffers from its location.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I agree Sherry!!  Location, Location, Location......


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry E said:


> I saw the Christmas tree alert, Courtney!!  Thank you again for taking the pics for me!  I recognize the pretty tree in the PPH lobby, but where was the one right before it taken?  Was that little one the tree at Lilo and Stitch?
> 
> The hat is adorable.  It would look all kinds of stupid on my head, but it looks adorable on you, and it would look cute on Jazz or Meredith as well, I think!!
> 
> I used to never encounter a line for Mike and Sulley at all, but we ran into one last October, for the first time!  Usually, we sail right on into the building and onto the ride, but not in October.  The only explanation I can think of for the lack of a line is that it is in a sort of out-of-the-way location, off the main paths, and perhaps people don't know it's there?  Otherwise, what could it be?  All of the dark rides in DL are really popular, and certainly "Monsters, Inc." is not an unpopular movie, so it seems like people would love the ride.  I think the Little Mermaid ride is going to be HUGELY popular - not just because people loooove them some Little Mermaid (I loooove me some Sebastian and Flounder!!) and the ride is long overdue, but also because it will be more visible to people entering DCA.  I think the Monsters ride suffers from its location.



Yes! It was right by the door when you come in Lilo and Stitch. It's part of the photo-op thing with a character when you come in. There's nothing Hawiian-y about it though. 



DizNee Luver said:


> I agree Sherry!!  Location, Location, Location......



Yes! Location! And with Little Mermaid ride, you pretty much have to pass by it to go certain ways. So, I'm sure the lines will be loooong for awhile.

Poor Mike and Sully.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Oh man I need to finish this TR. I leave with my Mom and the Divas in 9 DAYS!!!!!! 9 DAYS!!!!!

So this TR will be completed before I leave with my Mom. I pinky promise.

I just love you guys.


----------



## Belle Ella

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Oh man I need to finish this TR. I leave with my Mom and the Divas in 9 DAYS!!!!!! 9 DAYS!!!!!
> 
> So this TR will be completed before I leave with my Mom. I pinky promise.
> 
> I just love you guys.



 Yay. More please!

And of course, have fun with the DIVAS!! I wish I was going, lol.


----------



## BillyFan

Hi Courtney!  I'm back on board again, and have to say I love, love, love your hat from a couple of pages back!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

BillyFan said:


> Hi Courtney!  I'm back on board again, and have to say I love, love, love your hat from a couple of pages back!



Hi Tina!!!!

Thank you! I'm going to bring it this trip and wear it all weekend. Hopefully it won't be too hot for it!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

SO! We had dinner PS's and I don't remember what time they were at. But as soon as we got through the turnstiles, DL was super PACKED. We kind of had a feeling because the bag check CMs made me take my Baggallini OFF and open ALL the pockets and they made both Jesus and I lift up our shirts to show our belt lines. It really made the lines go by slower. But never before have I've been asked to take my Bagg off and lift my shirt (haha!).

We made a beeline for NOS and it was super busy everywhere. I let the CM know that we were here and what time our PS was (again, I don't remember). It took us a long time to be seated. Maybe 20 minutes? I think that's the longest we've ever waited to be seated with a PS. I think because there was a party of like 8 in front of us, but they didn't have everyone in their party when the CM called them, so they had to wait for the other people to come. And then we had to wait.

Finally we were seated inside near the kitchen. I felt weird taking pictures of our food while we were inside (it's small in there, huh?), so there's no food porn for this dinner. I ordered a mint julep and Jesus ordered an ice tea. We got the pommes frites to split for appetizer and the regular monte cristo for dinner. I think they got rid of the split plate charge because it wasn't on the menu anymore and we weren't charged for it. We both get full (surprise!) when we split the monte cristo. That thing is so rich but oooohhh so good! I was a happy camper with dinner, I was thinking of getting us beignets for dessert, but we were too stuffed. Oh and I had fun watching the couple across from us. The girl ordered the 3 cheese monte cristo and complained the whole time. For some reason it was amusing to me. Our server's name was Jesus too and he was from Mexico City, that's where Jesus' Dad is from (and his name is Jesus too!). That was pretty cool.

After dinner we walked the entire parade route to find a decent seat for the Christmas parade. We made it allll the way to the front of IASW and found a place. We still waited another 30 minutes since where we were was where the parade was ending.

Here are a select few pictures, most came out blurry.











Toot toot!











If they fall, doesn't their snowflake break?






Rolling tree.






Snowmen!






I like how the gingerbread are flat on the bottom like they just got scraped off the baking pan.






Bakers!






I loooove Max!











Cindy!











Woody! Hi!




































I think they look SO 80's. Even their hair.






After the parade ended, we waited for the crowds to spread and we made our way to somewhere else in the park. We walked through Fantasyland and out the side of the castle.






We went through NOS and into Critter Country. I love NOS at night during Christmas, it's beautiful.











Jesus dared me to ride Splash with him, but it was FREEZING and I was too scared. I didn't want to be wet and cold. No way.






...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

We then rode Pooh! I LOVE Pooh. Love love love.






Woozles?











We then went to Pooh Corner and I got some Tigger Tails to take home (Mom's favorite). Stitch was checking out the goodies in the window.
















After Pooh's Corner and our Tigger Tails, we decided it was time to go back to the Hojo. We wanted to get to DL super early the next day and have breakfast. When we made it to Mainstreet, the fireworks were starting and it was extremely, super, crazy, busy. We couldn't walk, there were CMs with light saber looiking sticks directing people to go in certain directions. Anyways, once we made it to the Coke Corner, there's a wall right there, well it was open, TO BACKSTAGE! NO WAY! A CM was standing on a plant thing right there saying "please go BEHIND the Coke Corner if you want to go to Town Square!!!" and I was pulling Jesus, "Let's go backstage, let's go backstage!". I was so excited and it might have been boring to a regular non-DL geek. But to us (more me), it was the greatest thing ever. All we saw were CMs having breaks, a Coke machine, some lockers and a sign that said something to the effect of be careful because of firework pyro fallout. Oh wow, it was awesome. And then we came out right in between the Emporium and Fire Station. We then headed back to the Hojo and knocked out for the night.

Next day, SUPER early, SUPER breakfast and SUPER shopping. Jesus' birthday!!!!! And time to go home. Boo. 

...CONT...


----------



## Belle Ella

Aww. I have never seen that holiday parade. I love the photos!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Belle Ella said:


> Aww. I have never seen that holiday parade. I love the photos!!




Thanks!  It's a neat parade. I like the music. And there's princesses and Santa! oOoOooOooo!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Saturday, December 5th - DLR Day 4

The park opened at 8 this morning and we got up super early, I don't even remember what time it was, but we got ready, packed our stuff, went to a ticket booth to get Jesus' Fun Card and made it to the gates before 8. Well, that wasn't the original plan. The WOD was having a super AP sale starting at like 7:30 or something. So we had planned to get there at that time, get Jesus' Fun Card and then go shopping. Well, we got Jesus' Fun Card and went to WOD at like 7:15 and the line was no joke, about 400 people. It was insanity. We asked the CM and she told us they were only letting so many people in at a time and once a certain number leaves, they let in more. They said the wait was about 3 or so hours. Forget that, We decided to just come back later. Oh and we checked out of the Hojo (before all this) and left our car in their parking lot and walked to the parks.

We went to the turnstiles and waited in line. This is what the line looked like about 30 minutes before rope drop.






Snowflakes.






There was a group of ladies behind us and and they asked me where I got my hat. I told them and they all wanted to go get one. It was cute and I hope they went and got them.

We were hungry, so once we were let in through the turnstiles, we went to Carnation Cafe to see if there was a wait. There wasn't and we were seated right away.

There were some union protesting people out on Main Street and I was trying to be nosey to see what was going on.






Cheese!






I ordered the eggs benedict on a croissant and Jesus got Oscar's Choice.











It was so good. That was the first time I ordered it and I just loved it. It was amazingly yummy.

So then we decided we were going to go shopping. Well silly Courtney left her ATM card in her purse in the car at the Hojo parking lot. Jesus was a happy clam (seriously, and I was the one annoyed at myself) and we walked back to the Hojo to go get it. Jesus had a brilliant idea to drive and park in the DTD parking lot and we would be done with our shopping within the 3 hours free time.

We parked in DTD and made it back to DL. The Candlelight Processional was starting that night.
















Oh people were already steaking out spots for the CP as soon as the park opened. That's insane.

Pluto!






Christmas Tree alert for SHERRY E!!!!!!!!






That was some store on Main Street.

And it had a Belle ornament.






Jesus' Mom's birthday is the same day as Jesus', so he wanted to be a nice son and get his Mom a present with his Fun Card. So that was our goal. We looked around for a long time. I wanted to go back to Pooh's Corner to get another Tigger Tail (we ate my Mom's the night before). Once we got to Critter Country, Jesus went to the restrooms that are at Hungry Bear while I went towards Pooh's Corner. I took pictures on the way over there.






Piglet's house?






I love bows.
















More cupcakes!






These look super yummy.






FINALLY a themed Christmas tree!!! SHERRY!!






Lots and lots of Pooh(s).






Jesus met me at Pooh's Corner and I bought this really cool giant map of DL. It was only $5 and it's huge (it's too big for a regular poster frame). Soo cute. But I need to find a frame for it. Anyways, I also got some more Tigger Tails.






We went back to Main Street and found Jesus' Mom's present. Jesus got her this fleece zippered sweater. It's black and it has Mickey embroidered on the back. It's so adorable and warm. And she loves it. And I got myself a really nice purse. It's a tote and it has 55 on it and is in a plaid looking material. It's on that thread about the 55th anniversary merch.

We then said goodbye and I love you to DL and headed to DTD to go see what was left at WOD. The sale was over by then and it was already going to be 11. We still had to wait for them to clear out the rest of the AP'ers. So we waited.






His button was so cute with a little balloon.






Tweedles!






I found some things at WOD. I got my Dad this super awesome POTC beer mug. It was only $12!

...CONT...


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

...CONT...

Well of course we can never say goodbye to DL. Jesus still had like $7 left on his Fun Card and he wanted candy, so back to DL at the Candy Palace. I don't remember what he bought, but he did get me a chocolate covered rice crispie!

Daisy is so cute in her winter clothes.






Bye bye for real Walt!






I just noticed this cute little box.






We spent some time in DTD before we headed to the car. We visted Build a Bear and that make your own RC car place. Jesus loved it there. And we went to Sephora and surprise I didn't buy anything.

We were way past our free three hours, so we went to kiosk to pay for our extra time, and the nice CM lady told me that the CMs at the booths most likely were not there and they don't come until later afternoon, so don't worry about it and stay longer if we wish. So nice! Well, we didn't stay. We packed the car with all our goodies and headed home. And yes, I wore my hat allll the way home!


----------



## BillyFan

Yay!  You finished!!!!!
But I do have one problem.  I'm wondering how I can fit breakfast at Carnation Cafe into next weekend's schedule!!!!!  I need to have what you had!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Belle Ella said:


> Yay. More please!
> 
> And of course, have fun with the DIVAS!! I wish I was going, lol.



I didn't see this reply. Sorry! You should come next year! DO it! 



BillyFan said:


> Yay!  You finished!!!!!
> But I do have one problem.  I'm wondering how I can fit breakfast at Carnation Cafe into next weekend's schedule!!!!!  I need to have what you had!!!!!!!!!



I know, it took me like 7 years to finish this thing.

Ooo man it was soooo good! Maybe when we go for dinner, you can ask if you can have breakfast?


----------



## kaoden39

I think I wanna do the ladies trip next year.  Hmm now to start scheming for my trip.


----------



## BillyFan

kaoden39 said:


> I think I wanna do the ladies trip next year.  Hmm now to start scheming for my trip.



You should!  There's a good handful of ladies from our area going this year.


----------



## kaoden39

BillyFan said:


> You should!  There's a good handful of ladies from our area going this year.



I wish I could this year but it just wasn't in the books for me but maybe next year.  And if I get the AP it is in the cards even more.


----------



## Belle Ella

Woohooo! It's done!!



prettyprincessbelle said:


> I didn't see this reply. Sorry! You should come next year! DO it!



I can't tell you how badly I really want to go next year. Right now, my sights are set on it and I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Woohooo! It's done!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how badly I really want to go next year. Right now, my sights are set on it and I've got my fingers crossed.



We could drive together!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> We could drive together!



I like that idea  Don't think I'd like the drive alone again, lol.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I like that idea  Don't think I'd like the drive alone again, lol.



No, I know.  I can't stand the thought of doing that alone.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> No, I know.  I can't stand the thought of doing that alone.



Been there, done that and it's *lame*! The only redeeming factor being that you know you're on your way to DLR.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Been there, done that and it's *lame*! The only redeeming factor being that you know you're on your way to DLR.



That's true but I get tired when I drive.


----------



## merrrydeath

kaoden39 said:


> We could drive together!



Pick me up on the way!!


----------



## kaoden39

merrrydeath said:


> Pick me up on the way!!



Hey you know this could honestly work. I could leave from Fairfield and drive to Martinez and then we could go to San Jose.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm totally in.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> I think I wanna do the ladies trip next year.  Hmm now to start scheming for my trip.



Do it! Do it! After you see me post how much fun I'm going to have you're going to want to come next year. Just watch.



BillyFan said:


> You should!  There's a good handful of ladies from our area going this year.



See, what she said.



kaoden39 said:


> I wish I could this year but it just wasn't in the books for me but maybe next year.  And if I get the AP it is in the cards even more.



I hope you get an AP this year! 



Belle Ella said:


> Woohooo! It's done!!
> 
> I can't tell you how badly I really want to go next year. Right now, my sights are set on it and I've got my fingers crossed.



I know, it took me forever!

I really hope you can go next year, it will be wonderful to meet you (and Michele, you listening?!!)!



kaoden39 said:


> We could drive together!





Belle Ella said:


> I like that idea  Don't think I'd like the drive alone again, lol.





kaoden39 said:


> No, I know.  I can't stand the thought of doing that alone.





Belle Ella said:


> Been there, done that and it's *lame*! The only redeeming factor being that you know you're on your way to DLR.





kaoden39 said:


> That's true but I get tired when I drive.





merrrydeath said:


> Pick me up on the way!!





kaoden39 said:


> Hey you know this could honestly work. I could leave from Fairfield and drive to Martinez and then we could go to San Jose.





Belle Ella said:


> I'm totally in.



SEE!!! It's a plan. No turning back now.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

So we leave in less than a week, so I will you all in on our plans.

My Mom and I will going on our first ever Mother/Daughter DLR trip. We will be joining the ever popular and super awesome Dis Divas and we're SO EXCITED!!!

We will be leaving Oxnard on Thursday the 25th and be driving to Culver City for a filming of the Bonnie Hunt Show. My Mom is a huge fan of hers (she comes on NBC at 3pm, well not right now with the Olympics on) and she managed to get us tickets. She's super excited (and I'm excited to see who the guests will be!!) as NBC is cancelling her show in May, so my Mom is glad to be going before it's cancelled. 

We have to arrive at the Culver Studios at 12pm (I think? I'll check) and filming starts at 2pm and ends at 3:30pm. After that we're going to be going to eat at lunch at a place I've been wanting to go for a while called Royal T Cafe, it's Japanese inspired and it's also an art gallery. It looks sooooo cute and all the waitresses are Japanese. After that we have the Diva Meet and Greet at 6:30 in the Hojo conference room. 

We're staying at the Hojo in building 2 (with the entertainment rate!) and will be checking in that Thursday and checking out Sunday. My Mom will be getting a 2 day park hopper. We were thinking 3, but since we will be spending the day with Bonnie Hunt and the park closes at 8, there's no point.

For Sunday we plan on leaving Anaheim semi-early and going to spend the day in LA (Rodeo Drive!). I really want to go to the character warehouse in Fullerton, so hopefully we can do that Sunday too.

Okay, so here's the Official Dis Divas Trip Schedule for the days we will be there. My Mom and I will not be eating dinner on Saturday night at Jazz Kitchen, we will be going to Napa Rose!

*Thursday 2/25*
Arrival day ~ All arriving at various times
Lunch: Rancho del Zocalo patio @ 2:00, followed by group ride on POTC.
Flag Retreat Ceremony in Town Square starts @ 4:30, meet a few minutes prior. 
Dinner: Meet and Greet Pajama Party in Hojo's @ 6:30-9:30

*Friday 2/26*
Breakfast: You're on your own
Princess Fantasy Faire, followed by group ride on Small World (wear your tiaras and meet in front of PFF when it opens)
Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour @ 2:00 (meet at tour start location near City Hall a few minutes early)
Lunch: Ariel's Princess lunch @ 1:00 (meet in front of restaurant at 12:50 to check in)
Group drawing at the Animation Station (meet at entrance to drawing room a little before 3:00)
Dinner: Carnation Cafe @ various times between 4:20 and 5:30 (see sign up list, and meet a few minutes early to check in)
Cove Bar for drinks (Time TBD)

*Saturday 2/27*
Breakfast: Riverbelle Terrace @ park opening, or on your own
Mother/Daughter Club photo @ 8:45 (meet in front of castle)
Ladies Trip Group photo @ 9:00 in front of castle (PLEASE don't be late)
Scavenger Hunt @ 9:45 in Carnation Plaza (hunt starts at 10:00)
Lunch options:
Thunder Mtn. BBQ @ 2:30, Cafe Orleans @ 3, or on your own 
Group viewing of the Billy Hill Show (meet @ 3:30 at Golden Horseshoe)
Dinner: Jazz Kitchen @ 7:30 (meet at 7:15 to check in)
Fireworks viewing: Meet at Coke Corner @ 8:50 and go from there


----------



## kaoden39

Sounds great.


----------



## merrrydeath

Belle Ella said:


> I'm totally in.





kaoden39 said:


> Hey you know this could honestly work. I could leave from Fairfield and drive to Martinez and then we could go to San Jose.



ROAD TRIP!!


----------



## merrrydeath

prettyprincessbelle said:


> My Mom and I will not be eating dinner on Saturday night at Jazz Kitchen, we will be going to Napa Rose!



AWESOME! Take pictures pleease.


----------



## kaoden39

merrrydeath said:


> ROAD TRIP!!



Woohoo!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

merrrydeath said:


> AWESOME! Take pictures pleease.



Ohhh I will!

We leave Thursday! YAY!


----------



## Belle Ella

Thursday is so close!!


----------



## merrrydeath

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Ohhh I will!
> 
> We leave Thursday! YAY!



OH MY GOSH. You are going to have so much fun. How crazy will that be with all those ladies togther. I was at the park at the same time one day of my trip last year and I saw a BUNCH of ladies walking around with tiaras on and just laughing it up.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I know! I started some packing today. But I think I need rain boots. One weather site has rain for Saturday and another has no rain the whole trip. So I think I'm going to buy them, bring them and if I don't use them, I'll return them.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm so excited for you!! Have a great time!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Thank you, Jazz! 

I'm pretty much packed. After work I need to get my car washed, if it's still raining, I'll just take it to get the inside vaccumed. I need to put gas, go to the Disney Store to put spending money on a gift card and run to the store to get a case of water and some Coke for my Dad at home. And I think that's it!


----------



## kaoden39

Have fun Courtney!!  Next year we are gonna be there with you!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Have fun Courtney!!  Next year we are gonna be there with you!!



 Yes, we will be!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yes, we will be!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Hey Courtney!

I can't wait to hear your take on this weekend's Ladies Trip.


----------



## kaoden39

I know I am  looking forward to reading about it too!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey girls!

I need to upload the pics to my computer.

I had SO MUCH FUN! I'm ready to do it again TOMORROW!

I'm still tired though. And my legs are sore, I don't know from what!


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I need to upload the pics to my computer.
> 
> I had SO MUCH FUN! I'm ready to do it again TOMORROW!
> 
> I'm still tired though. And my legs are sore, I don't know from what!



I am so glad you had a good time.  I can hardly wait for next year.  When my taxes come in the next ten or so days I am buying my AP


----------



## Sherry E

Courtney!!!!  I am bumping your TR thread because I know you have another DLR trip coming up in a couple of weeks (or less) for your birthday, and I know we all want to hear about it and see photos after it happens!!  Plus, I'm sure we would love a Diva's trip rundown.

When you have time, can you post some of your fantastic DLR Christmastime photos in our "Disney at Christmas" super thread?  That thread is very popular, but it's not the same without a contribution from you!!  They can be perfect pictures, they can be really bad pictures, they can be crowd pictures or various scenic stuff, they can be holiday food pictures, holiday merchandise pictures, decorations, flowers/plants, anything at DTD or the 3 DLR hotels - anything and everything.  Anything that looks even remotely Christmas/holiday-related, it would be great to see it in that thread, and I know you have made at least a few holiday DLR trips, so you probably have a lot to pull from.  We have turned the Disney at Christmas thread into sort of the one-stop-shop on all things Christmas (meaning photos and info and questions), and everyone loves it (it's a really happy, colorful fun thread), so anything from you would be awesome!!

Same thing for Halloweentime - I know you did not make it to DLR last year for Halloweentime, but if you have anything from a previous Halloween DLR trip that you can share in our "Halloween at DL" super thread, that would be fabulous too!  Beth came through with some really amazing pictures not long ago, and I am astounded at some of the things I saw in her photos and Disneylvrforever's photos that I think I overlooked!!  It's more detailed than I remembered it was.  Anyway, the Halloween at DL thread is not nearly as popular as the Disney at Christmas thread because I think there are just not enough photos to keep people tuned in!  There is not the abundance of things to take pictures of at Halloweentime as there is at Christmastime.


----------



## Sherry E

Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COURTNEY!!!





It's actually hard to belive that your birthday is here already!  It literally seems like it was just a few months ago when you were doing your TR here and showing us the loot you got with your Fun Card, includng the little birthday cake in the chest!!  I can't believe time has flown by so fast!


----------

